# L'Aurel's Journal (A Kingdom of Ashes) -updated 3/23



## Laurel (Jul 19, 2004)

As with all journals, this expresses the views and memories of one person. 

For a view of everything going on in this same homebrewed campaign and written by someone who knows how to write far better then I, go to A Kingdom of Ashes (The Universe's Story Hour).

As can be seen in the above story hour some quotes, chapter titles, other PC's, NPC's, and the world in general are not of my personal design or creation.

Be forewarned that I will constantly be editing and revising the work here to hopefully make it consistantly better.


----------



## Laurel (Jul 19, 2004)

*Beginnings*

Every beginning arises from an end. The end as with most was death. At first I thought kindly not mine, instead it was my teacher, my friend, my father, Michael’s death. After thirty years of life I now have no family, no home, no friends, nothing to bind me with any person or any place. I only have shadowed memories, but it is all tainted with death now. Michael always told me that no one else can take that first step for you. This is my first step, my beginning.

I never thought to keep a record of the events of my life, but up to now I have never thought to leave the safety of the forest that was home. Thirty short years of peace, shelter and happiness, and now I burn for something new - something different. I can no longer live through the excitement of my fathers stories and teachings. It is now my turn to live.

I write these events in this book, so I may give my children the knowledge and strength to find their true path as Michael gave me. I, L’Aurel of the Druid’s Forest, only child of Michael, give you the knowledge of my life.


----------



## threshel (Jul 19, 2004)

I am overjoyed.
J


----------



## Xath (Jul 20, 2004)

Hooray!  Background for L'Aurel.  Well, now with you and Archon writing journals, I'm going to feel pressured to do the same.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 20, 2004)

AHA!  I found it!


----------



## Laurel (Jul 20, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day One, Thanesport_

The sun had long since said good-night to the land, and taken her warmth away from the people of Ares. With her departure the dark ashen clouds moved in, letting only slivers of the weak moon’s light through. I could not bring myself to yet end this day. I had stepped off the boat this very afternoon, and have just started to see the many people’s of Ares. I had stopped at the first tavern sign I saw. The faded paint and crudely drawn image let me guess this was the Rusty Scabbard. This is as good a place as any to pass my first night here in Thanesport, the largest port city on this side of the ringed continent. 

I peer around the darkened booths edge rotating my mug of now cool ale between my hands. It is easy to go unnoticed here, as everyone seems wrapped up in themselves or the fun that sits on their laps to care about a nobody. I have a face that can easily blend in with my surroundings with nothing strange or unique about it, or so I always thought. Though Michael often warned me that my eyes showed my soul. I had learned long ago how to hide my emotions deep, but apparently the truth always stood out in my eyes if one me at all. I often tried to trick Michael failing each time since he knew me as only a father could. I closed my eyes wondering why I was suddenly thinking these sad thoughts yet again, and that is when the gentle cords of a harp separated itself from the other noises.

As I look around I see an elf bard playing on the dimly lit stage; her voice seems to rise above the rowdy yelling and cursing in a sweet melody of sadness. She is of the true alder blood with slightly pointed ears and pale skin shining in the torch light. I can make out some of the words, words of broken honor and broken spirit. It is a song of her true alder people and their disgrace. The song of my people as well.

Though most of the patrons are busy fighting their way to the next drink, fighting for the newest companion who walked in, or simply fighting just to fight; there is a small collection of men at what passes for tables by the foot of the stage. The men have made no attempt to hide their fascination with the exotic looking bard. A true alder male sits at one of those tables with a look of lust in his eyes. Her hazel eyes roam the room managing to look at all weather they look to her or not in turn. One man she has so captivated that he has a growing puddle of drool on his shirt. I look back to my still filled cup of ale, and sigh. I have no destination and no plan, and foolishly thought that by coming here I would find my path. It does no good to think about what can not be changed, and so I look around once more trying to find all the nuances that this strange mix of people can teach me. 

I can barely see the bartender now, but from watching him all day I know he still defends the bar. Though his smile is easy, his tightly coiled arms could easily crush any unrest in the room. He also seems easy with the coarse world his patrons are escaping from and easily drifts from customer to customer. The bar stools in front of him are jammed with a variety of patrons and an ever changing crush of pushing people behind them. I see a young maid approach my table yet again. I have only to look up and shake my head, for her to snarl. Her smile is back in place before she turns to the nearest male though. I have already paid for room and drink which is not a certainty for most here, so I have also secured the privilege of being left alone. All the serving girls seem to have problems keeping her shirt up, though a few quick stitches could easily solve their problems. They seem content to let it hang dangerously low. Michael never told me this side of people’s natures, but the abbess at the Amastatian temple had. Ripples appear in the surface of the black tepid liquid, and I see distorted green eyes shining bright looking back at me. Michael. His loss still feels like a wound not completely healed. Forcing my self to continue perusing the tavern, I search and look. Searching for my future and looking for knowledge.

At one end of the bar a little man is perched on a stool, well it can only be assumed that inside all the burnt red hair, under axe, armor, hammer, and other bags there is a man there. No, as the crowd shifts I see upon closer inspection, it is not a man for his feet only reach the top ring of the stool and his arm is completely straight. This must be one of those dwarf creatures Michael told me of. I see the dwarf again bring the spotted mug to his lips with a deliberateness that tells me he is trying to hide his drunkenness. He lowers it and pushes it away from him, but as with the other times his head rolls forward and his fingers wrap around the curved metal surface. 

As my gaze wanders further down the bar, I see more of the same males and females almost blurring through my vision now. Till I see a figure with light greenish skin standing a head taller then most around him with tusks patruding from his mouth. There is no mistaking him to be an orc, Michael described them aptly. Though he had always said they were tall creatures and Michael was no short man being about 6’3” himself. I wonder how this orc could have ended up here in this bar, though from the looks of it he could use more clothes. There seems to be a lot of green showing through the crowds as people stay our of his way.

My ears alert me to a change in the room, and with a deep sadness the curses and harsh laughter grows louder as the bard’s last note fades into the thick damp air. Before the bard finishes retuning her harp, the crash of the door and the howl of the wind is heard again. My mug adds a new dent to the already pocketed tabe top as I gasp in horror. A tall True Alder stumbles into the tavern clutching her side. It is easy to see the red blood pouring from between her midnight black fingers, and she has twice as much blood covering her first Talon uniform. 

Michael’s training kicks in immediately, as I search the doorway for whatever had caused this damage, and I run through my head all that I know of her just by a glance. The first Talon are the King’s personal guards highly trained warriors, and some say so dedicated they would kill their mother if the king ordered it. The danger must be great if some attacked her, and that something is skilled to injure this much. As most of the patrons just stare shocked into silence, a young blonde woman wearing the seal of the Apectin order on her blue cape walks quickly to help the dying woman. The Apectin paladin’s action spurs me to move to their side, as I have a little knowledge of healing. The paladin though maybe barely 20 years of age shows experience with wounds, death, and blood. She glances at the wound but taking the woman face in her hands tries to get her to stay conscience and focused by asking her what happened. I try to move her hand away to see the wound, but am stopped as the talon speaks. The talon's whispers, “I am a private royal guard and my ship… my ship- set a-fire by pirates.. It’s moving to the port. I…I must stop it!” She struggles to breathe in and on the exhale all her tension and worries disappear from her body. 

The paladin looks at me shaking her head. Here I wished for adventure, yet death seems to be following me. I try to fade back into the crowd. As her head slumps to one side a pale blue star is apparent over her left eye. The crowd pushes back against the walls trying to escape even the sight of the mark. The bluestar, once a hero known as Aregonn, is trapped in a dead wastland to the north after his lost battle for power. He is held by a magical wall in a land filled with his hate and his evil. He should not be able to touch this land or out lives. Michael had always spoken of him as a distant evil, like a cloud storm cloud far on the horizon. What if all she said was a lie. 

I turn to the window by my side, and through the fogged glass I can see only an orange glow, but it is definitely moving swiftly, and in the direction of the harbor. At the paladin’s plea for help to get the woman help, the short orc moves to her side. Without comment he slides his large arms around the limp figure and effortlessly lifts her. The member of the Apectin order follows closely behind the orc, and the true Alder who I saw earlier watching the bard is close on their heels trying to help the orc with his load. 

It is then that I notice a wave of silence descending on the room, even the bards notes quietly dissipate. All eyes stare at the figure of a man in the entry way. His eyes slowly survey the crowd, while they seem to measure him up. He carries an ornate long sword at his side that are rare and only given to those in the service of the King’s naval command. His clothes speak differently though, as he has on what looks to be common battle worn sea garb. He almost whispers, “I saw the talon’s ship set upon by a large ship made of bone and crewed by the dead and damned. I came directly from the docks to warn the authorities, but it seems she had alerted them already.” A man hidden by the crowd yells, “No, that can not be, sir, her ship… her ship was to carry the Leigeblade, the last of the falcon blades! It was to rest in Caer Albion close at hand to King Hawkson I!” He smirks at the hysterics the little mans words bring, and after a pause, “It is true I fear, or do you doubt John Darkson?” The feeling of fear grows within the room, “No… No this can not be!” The small dirty man looks around with huge freighted eyes. He screams “NO!” and charges out the door. The hysteria flows on into the others in the room, and soon chaos has erupted all around. The young Apectin warrior looks at the fleeing people in disgust, and looking to the orc motions him to follow her. Closely behind the orc is the only fair true alder I have seen who earlier was watching the bard he now is trying to shout above the crowd to orc and young woman that he knows where a healer is. 

As I turn back from the doorway, I see everyone rushing to the exits, yet the casualness of one man catches my eye, it is the form of John Darkson. This whole event seems surreal; pirates have not been seen in years as they are hunted by the king. The king’s personal barge on fire and floating into the port with no warning being sounded by the guards, and then I know what I must do is find the guard to rise the alarm. 

Once out the door, I follow a group heading in the direction of the naval barracks. I notice a streak of pale skin as the singer from the bar runs a block ahead of me. When I round a corner by the water I see the bard striking a blow at a slimy scaly bi-pedal lizard like creature with a spear. With ease she spikes him straight through; above her head the night sky is getting brighter with a deadly red-orange glow. I reach her side as she withdraws the spear, and with little more than a nod we run toward the river. Strangely we see figures in the Talon guard’s uniform climbing from the water. Their bodies marked with blood and the stench of death. As they enter the light of a passing building, their faces shine a pasty white with flaying flesh and missing parts. Their eyes are unseeing as they grope and jerkily walk toward us. What has cursed these souls? I raise my bow loosing arrows as we run. I try to note what spots seem to make these unholy things of death stumble or fall quickest.

Looking into the sky we see a large pike fly from a docked boat into the river. As we reach the deserted wharf I quickly scan the area. The Talon’s ship unhampered is sailing straight for the main docks though a rope across the harbor in another ships mast. That must have been the bolt we saw earlier. The dwarf from the bar looking more spry now sprints up the ramp of one ship. Not seeing any other option I follow him, I hear a man yell from one of the other ships, “Fire at the ship. Try to sink it.” The Apectin warrior back pressed against the wooden base is trying to maneuver it into position. The bard swiftly moves to her side placing hands on the rear and digging her feet into the wood pushes. I follow the dwarf and with a few grunts we have ours is pointing the correct direction. 

After only one shot we see the ship tilt and then darken as water rushes through it’s haul extinguishing the flames as it slowly sinks into the water. Before too much celebrating can happen, the sound of feet pounding on the wooden ladder can be heard behind us. Swiveling I see a line of guards pointing steel drakes at the four of us. I can see the others who tried to stop the ship are similarly trapped. The guard tells us to show our hands. Once we have complied we are rounded up and made to follow him. The fair alder who helped with the talon at the bar identifies himself as Brad. Another figure slinking in the shadows that seemed to escape my notice till this moment, tries to tell the guards that we were just trying to stop the ship from burning the city down. They scoff at the tale and in close formation escort us to a jail in the center of the city. We are all luckily placed in the same cell without restraining implements. This must be a sign they are not completely convinced of our guilt. We are each wary of the others, not knowing what fate holds. Brad shifting uncomfortably from foot to foot starts talking into the silence of the cell. It does not seem to hurt anything and we may be stuck here for a while. Thus I learned the short muscular dwarf was called Arfin Kegsplitter, the pale beauty of the Apectin order goes by Justice Fairweather, the simple orc who is little taller then me is called Kareth of One Oak, the true alder bard from the tavern is named Selura Nightshade, the male who seems to dislike silence is Brad, and the shadowy alder in the corner crisply declared himself Edriss Kiva.

After the initial greetings a silence descended among us once again. It was not long before Brad started to chat again trying to draw us out. Though soon it seemed Justice and Brad both wanted to lead the cell and both started proposing possible stories, theories, escape plans, and other ideas. Luckily the captain of the guard came in before anything beyond words could be exchanged. My hopes of an easy release dimmed as he started to ask us questions instead of just letting us go. Justice and Brad were eager to both tell the captain everything that happened starting at the tavern, and an unspoken agreement seemed to have been made as both spun stories of the truth. The captain motions to one of his underlings, who was guarding the door, but now leans toward the captain as he whispers in his ear. Looking back toward us the captain waves his hand dismissing the guard, and without a sound nods for Justice to continue. At the end of the tale, the captain looks at us blankly giving us each a turn under his piercing stare. He tells us simply that there are things he has to confirm and turning his back leaves the windowless room. I can not shake the feeling of unease that presses into my bones, but I can control the fear of being locked in a room surrounded by stone and metal.

A few moments later the lock jingled as heavy metal keys twisted the lock open. The captain wears his now usual emotionless mask as he walks into the room, but it is not him that arrests our attention. Instead all eyes focus on the broad figure behind him. John Darkson from the Rusty Tavern, though it seems he has had time to clean up and wears a more tailors outfit. As he looks around the room with a malicious smile on his face, I dart my glance to the others looking for some guidance of action. 

Justice is the first to act springing from her seated position ready to strike, but balling her slim fingers into a fist chooses instead to fight with words. In a voice shaking with violence she telling the captain not to trust him. The captain for the first time shows emotion, and we quickly see the mistake as his face contorts with anger, “You would be wise to keep your mouth shut, as that man just vouched for your actions. He is also a close trusted friend of mine and the king. Since he has vouched for you already though, you may be spared your lives- if you accept to do something for the kingdom.” 

Arfin lifts his head from the cradle of his hands for the first time since being placed here, and with a throat in need of drink asks, “What is the reward?” The captain returned to his impassive face seems unfazed by this request, and simply answers, “What is the happiest thing that could happen?” Brad immediately replies with a smile of satisfaction, “A nice field of flowers filled with buckets of money.” The captain closes the two strides to Brad, and though looking up into Brad’s eyes, declares, “Then it will definitely not be that.” Turn his gaze to all of us he states, “Your reward is the chance at living.” 

I have not taken my first step only to be stopped here, and this may lead to other opportunities, or maybe even some more honorable and more distinguishing tasks for king and kingdom. As the captains eyes finally fall on me I nod my head silently in agreement of the deal. He starts to turn away then seems to remember our task, “Follow young Rhynn here. He will give you your assignment. If you do not return in three days and report back to me you will be hunted outlaws.” Then putting his hand on Darkson’s shoulder leaves our prison cell not closing the solid metal door behind him.


----------



## Laurel (Jul 21, 2004)

*Tee-Hee*



			
				threshel said:
			
		

> I am overjoyed. J





			
				xath said:
			
		

> Hooray! Background for L'Aurel. Well, now with you and Archon writing journals, I'm going to feel pressured to do the same.



Hopefully you guys will enjoy this. I know I am enjoying writing it  a new thing for me this writing stuff.

Okay, so I was hoping by today I would have day two up, but it looks like it will be next week before I can post it.... too much happening in the actual game to proof-read... OH I can't wait to see how it turns out, and it's a good one!


----------



## Laurel (Jul 29, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day two, Thanesport_

I had never been trapped for so long with no link to the outside, and once released I could not help but lift my face to be warmed once again by Anon burning brightly in the sky and tilt my ears to the chatter of seagulls nearby. I was not given much time to enjoy the freedom though, as our leader barked orders for us to follow him. As we formed a pack following Lieutenant Rhynn, I tried not to stare at the new wonders surrounding me. When we had made our trek to the prison the streets were dark and deserted, so this was truly my first glimpse of what the bustling city had to show me. Humans seemed to be in over abundance, crowding into tight spaces for the speck of clean street, shouting ever louder that their wares were the best, the brightest, the finest in all the lands. Most of those rushing about seemed dressed in confined colorful robes of cloth. I blinked as my eyes where blinded by a necklace of finely wrought gold and silver with red stones glinting in a guarded store front. I stayed in the center of our group peeking around and over the others letting them act as a wall I could safely look around while keeping the hordes at bay.

I had let my hood fall back, letting my light brown hair cascade in waves over my hard defined shoulder blades. The only thing holding the mass in place is a simple long strip of leather. As we rounded a corner, I felt a sense of unease and turn looking straight into the eyes of hatred. A merchant standing in an ornately gilded doorway pierces me with his gaze. Quickening my pace, I pull my hood to shadow my face immediately missing the sun’s warmth. 

Michael had warned me often that my true alder blood would be shunned by most of the world. My blood was tainted by my mother’s people. A people that had committed a great atrocity hundreds of years ago, yet still they lived disgraced and powerless, scattered in groups through out the kingdom. In the last great war they had chosen the wrong side, the losing side. There was one of their kind, Link Woodshadow, who went against his people and choose the winning side. He became one of the greatest heroes of the time yet it is said even he shunned- turned his back on the true alder race. And so they pay for their deeds still.

Many half-bloods lived easily among humans, their shunned half-blood hidden by their other exalted blood. I peer out of my hood at Selura, a true high alder, and see the face of a proud woman. A woman used to the stares of hatred and contempt some people threw our way. A woman ready to break the bonds and shackles society and her ancestors brought her. She gives me a warm smile, a comforting smile. Quickly trying to hide what she must have seen on my face, I focus my eyes forward again the mystery and excitement of the new scene lost to me now.

I can not shake the feeling of dread for the first time, for I know I could not hide easily here should I need to. All those things which helped me amongst the trees and woods make me a beacon of discord here. My skin, even kissed by the sun, was still paler then those around me. My ears oddly pointed a the tips as almost no others. And my eyes, damn eyes again, I had yet to see anyone with eyes as clear and bright a green as mine. Somehow I got all my physical traits from the mom I never knew, and none from the dark bronze man that was my father. As the blocks passed and the coldness of the man’s stare left me, I eventually looked beyond the glares to find that I was actually mostly ignored. It was the party of armored warriors led by the king’s man that drew attention not one of us specifically. 

We stayed in a tight triangle, with our guide easily parting the crowds before us. Our guide with no sign of facial hair seemed young to be on duty with the guards, and his inexperience showed when he readily rambled answers to Brad’s persistent questions about his family, the Rhynn’s. They are apparently a prestigious family that holds a place of honor at the noble’s council and has close connections to the blood of Tain Hawkson, the bastard king himself. Rhynn continued with barely a breath between to explain that many in his family have been cast out of court like the plague and are cursed as rebels. When asked what he thought of those family members by Brad, Rhynn’s face contorted and seemed disgusted by the thought that anyone especially his family members could speak out against the kingdom. With no prompting this time he tells Brad that he is struggling to gain his families honor back, and thus why he is serving in the guard. 

About this time, I could see a clearing ahead, but just a clearing of the tall brick and stone buildings. If the noise was any indication there where more people in there then I had likely ever seen. I looked to the tall green one called Kareth to see if he knew. His face scrunched up for a moment then he simply shrugged his broad shoulders and continued walking. I turned to my other side and seeing Justice asked her hoping she knew more of this city then I did. “It’s the main square, where the four main roads through Thanesport cross.” She responded. Belatedly I remembered one of Michael’s lessons, always scout you terrain ahead, and I mentally berated myself for stopping at the tavern yesterday instead of scouting the city and getting to know even the barest of layouts. It seems there is still much for me to learn. 

It was as we entered the square that a voice could be heard shouting above the city clatter. Standing waist high above the tallest pedestrians in the center of the square is a young man who has a striking resemblance to our lieutenant. The grumbling voice could be heard booming off the sharp walls surrounding the square, and thus we could hear clearly his shouts of ‘the kingdom is need of a change’ and ‘the king has wronged us all.’ There was a small circle of peace around him as people stopped to listen, and gently the crowd grew as I can only it had grown since he started speaking. Most of those in the square were continuing rushing through their lives not seeing or hearing much that which went on around them. Our guard spit to the side of the street and then looked at the man on the podium, his eyes lit with anger. Glancing around at us, he crisply told us to wait there so he could deal with his cousin. Before we could react to his statement, he quickly became lost in the midst of the rushing crowd. The seven of us move to one side of the street just outside the square letting the merchants, beggars, horses, carts, and wailing children through. “I hope he remembers where he left us,” grumbles Brad adding, “I want to be done with this as soon as possible. Why doesn’t he just leave them?” Each I think for their own reasons, we choose not to respond. 

As I move to investigate the abandoned cart in the alley behind us, I feel the little dwarf, Arfin, moving to stand beside me, but with leg up he tenses to completely motionless. While Justice hardly moving in front of him slowly rests her fingers on her sword hilt. Then I hear what started as a distant and random clink of metal became an ominous beat as the randomness solidifies into a uniform pounding. Selura and Kareth also spring to readiness. Not wanting to reach for my bow in this crowd I tilt my staff, so I can hold it with both hands slightly off the ground. Brad is the only one not readying a weapon, and instead is leaning on the wall facing the square. Wishing for more room, the others automatically start to surround my position pressing me back into the brick wall still warm from Anons travel through the sky. We were instructed to stay and with no idea where to go, staying is our only option. 

Angry shouts could be heard filling the square, and a solemn voice telling everyone to disband immediately. Suddenly a loud boom went off. An acrid smoke wafted toward us and instinctively the mass rushed from the square to the safer side streets. This was the start of mass panic. I moved fully behind the group and toward the side of the alleyway as the tide of people rushed at us. The guards were yelling at people to stop, so we tripped and hit a few people charging toward us. Some of this due to honor to abbey orders, but mostly it was simple protection. The rest rush past in a seamless herd of confusion not caring who went down or where they where going so long as it was away. 

As the air cleared and the street became virtually empty, one of the guards came by puffing himself up, but not keeping the fear and worried glances away from the drawn and obviously calculated movements each of my companions had with their varied weapons. He stopped feet from us and glancing over his shoulder once gave us our orders, “Th…. The lieutenant s… sent me to t..take you to Mr. Fip..p..ps. Please f..follow me.” Not having much choice in the matter we follow the small strides the little pudgy man makes as he tries to walk quickly away. 

We are led across town and inside a store decorated with bright cloth from the southern mountains, herbs from deep in the druid’s forest, and many more rarities from around the kingdom. Once ushered inside we are introduced to the man we are to get our assignment from, Mr. Fipps. The lieutenant stands to one side and looking down at his hands tries to remain still. Mr. Fipps gives a sigh and waving at the man says, “Go and report to the Captain that they have arrived and are given their orders.” The lieutenant looks relieved and not wanting the merchant to change his mind almost stumbles over a dark cherry desk in his race out the door. 

The shopkeeper then turns to us and tells us our job. One of his caravans has gone missing, and it held very precious cargo. He only knows it was coming from Dun Moradin and it should have arrived in the city days ago. The leader of the caravan is called Jane Rilmore. Once both caravan and it’s leader are found, we are to escort both safely and quickly back to Thainsport. The shopkeeper almost as a forgotten thought adds, “The items in the crates are for the king’s eyes only. It is a special gift for his upcoming welcome ceremony.” He simply waves us to the back of the store, “There are horses in the back there to speed you on your way.” As we exit the building Brad and Edriss exchange a look and Brad declares to us, “I have to go get some extra supplies before we leave.” Justice glances at her light and almost empty pack, “I have my own horse that I must get, so why not let us meet just outside the south gate in an hour.” Apparently their need for their private tasks are great, and so without waiting for a reply the three head off, Justice toward the docks and Brad with Edriss at his heels to the East. 

I go and look at the horses, trying to see which would match up best with who of our companions. Though not magnificent creatures of beauty, they are sturdy and look able to handle hours on the road. As soon as I see my remaining companions with the animals though my fears are laid to rest. Each seems to have no hatred of the beasts. Though I worry Kareth may over feed his, after watching him feed the horse five carrots. I reach over placing my hand on his as he reaches for another, “We may have to go far, and if they eat now they may get sick.” He looks at me as if trying to see if I am telling the truth, but with a short nod of his bald head he places the carrot back in the sack and turns to me, “Sick horse no good. I stop feed.” I feel the ghost of a smile touch my lips, he has such a pure heart and wants to do such kindness. I again wonder what could have brought such a simple gentle creature to this city.

Then I hear the grunts of the dwarf behind me, and I turn to see him scowling at the smallest of the horses. It’s still a full two heads taller then Arfin, but he seems determined. He pushes a crate over to the horse, who nervously pounds it’s hooves. From what I have already seen of this dwarf, he will not wish for my interference, so from my position I look into the horses great dark brown eyes and whisper in elvish to stead the beast. Arfin grabs the saddle horn and with legs flying and armor clanking he finally sits astride the beast. I smile as Arfin grumbles about needing only his legs and not understanding human’s needs for dependence on these unbearable monsters. I can tell the horse is not going to be his best friend, but it has already settled into accepting it’s rider. Selura I had seen immediately taken with one, and it let her approach with only a twitch of it’s ears. She easily saddled and harnessed the creature, and without thought lept in the saddle with practiced ease. Soon we are ready and we slowly meandering our way to the south gate. 

As the high noon sun bears down on us, we finally got on the open road and set out path south. We almost left Brad and Edriss after having to wait over half an hour. I looked back not once glad I was leaving. I had seen much that I wanted to investigate further, but I learned in my short stay I could not take much more of the horrible odors and the often dirty bodies always pushing together. Finally, I am again in the open air and space to really breath it in. 

The ride seemed to be going steady. Justice and Brad in the lead continuously arguing over the best strategy and best direction, and Edriss seeming to think us diseased and staying almost out of sight in the rear. We had only gotten a few short miles from town when one of the lead horses bucks. I see the paladin weild her horse away from Brad and his wild beast. Brad manages to stay on the horse for few scant seconds yelling at us that something is in the pack. 

I use my knees to veer my horse alongside Brad’s horse, and holding the reigns and commanding voice force it to be still. There is confusion from the others as to what exactly happened when Arfin yells, “Kill it!” and charges the horse with his axe raised. The monk must have seen the same movement for standing next to the pack he reaches down, as a shiny flash of light head pops out and bites the monk slithering quickly back into hiding. Kareth stands motionless for a few scant seconds his hand inches from the bag’s opening. He then slowly pulls his back toward his chest and almost cradling it suddenly falls to the ground. 

As the bag hits the ground, I pull the horse forward. He is terrified enough without everyone drawing weapons next to it. And whatever is in that bag is attacking everything within reach. I jump down from my horse, and push both horses further away from the chaos unfolding. A shiny head raise just above the level of the grass and hisses, so this is some strange snake. Backing against the horse with one eye steadily trying to follow the snakes movements I look over the horse for any injuries, but I can find no injuries other then the damage to his nerves. 

My riding companions seem to be hacking the ground, grass, and everything within that small space with their various assorted weapons. They continue to stand around the bag trying to kill what upon closer inspection looks like a cobra with strangely crafted metal armor. I walk toward the monk cradling his hand and sitting on the ground watching every blade and glint the snake makes in it’s travels. Taking his hand gently, I grab some herbs from my pack that should sooth the injury and help to heal it. Kareth shouts to the others as much as he can see and determine the place of the snake, but after just a few minutes the glade is quite. The horses have settled, the dust has settled, and the grass moves no more. The snake has either died from it’s wounds or escaped into the tall grasses and underbrush where some other animal will surely finish the job. “We must keep to the road and find the caravan,” Justice states as she re-sheathes her sword. Brad flicks at the dirt covering his cape, “That thing was in my bag, and I want to know who put it there and why. We should go after it.” “No.” Arfin states looking up from his axe blade, “The lass has finally spoken some sense. We move on.” Not looking at Justice he moves to his horse and starts the process of climbing into the saddle. 

Justice walks over the monk and with calculated movements and practiced words of prayer slowly drains the poison from his system. I stand back and watch helping him to his feet and then back into the saddle.

The rest slowly mount up and seeing Anon moving to late afternoon we know that time is against us. We agree to push through the night, as it seems even with what we have been through no one would sleep well anyways. There were still questions unanswered, about what we where doing, what we saw in Thainsport with no evidence, and even more questions about each other. It seemed Brad and Edriss were on good terms as they rode together talking quietly, yet it was strange that Brad kept motioning to Edriss’s pack. It figures they would be haggling over supplies and only a few hours on the road, but maybe they had made a deal in town without the rest of us.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 3, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day Three- Road South of Thanesport_

The day seemed to be perfect. The birds sang a greeting to Anon, thier joyful wing beats knocking the marron and dead leaves from thier perches. One falls crunched unoticed beneath black hoof. Anon brightly lit our way, and brought a disturbing contrast to the dense forest just beyond. The metal jingle of the horse’s bits and harness' ring in the quiet peace around us.

I wrap the worn brown cloak around me, the smell of horses, blood from the battle on the wharf, added to days of dirt and sweat reminding me that a bath is required. The streams are running colder, and within a few weeks ice will surely cover them. Braving the icy waters would be preferable to going with out dinner because of our ripe stench. 

I glance forward seeing the narrow ridgid back of Justice. She occasionally pauses without comment to glance off the path. Then somehow satisfied starts on her way again. She is a soldier, and seems at ease with taking as wel as giving orders. The captain in the jail had given her orders to follow whatever the merchant told us. It seems so far she will go to the ends of the earth to fulfill those orders. The Apectin priests in Greenwood, the closest town to my home, were withered old humans, but though thier bodies had started to decay thier minds were kept active as the gathered anyone close to hear of thier travels through the kingdom defending and enforcing the king's law. I tried to listen, to gather what I could from their lives, but I quickly learned Michael could actually teach me what they could only now speak of. The one thing that finally drove me away was their almost blind sense of duty and calling. Justice seems to follow in those footsteps, knowing her ordered place and following within it. She is an Apectin after all warrior, leader, and law of light.

Glancing through our ranks I see each in a hive of thier own. Our only common goal to find the caravan and to return to Thainesport and for the others to get on with their lives. I still had no idea what those lives really were. I looked behind me and saw Arfin his armor shining like a beacon in the afternoon light. Pulling out his water skin, he throws back his head burnt red hair flying and worked his throat muscles quickly gulping down half the bag. As he lowered the bag, I caught his eyes they were red rimmed again and from the smell he had filled the bag with ale. Michael had said drink was a weakness. Dink could make you slow by seconds, and is all it took to take a life. Arfin stayed in the saddle somehow, though he always on the brink of some unknown void. Drinking was a large part of his life, but he just happen to stumble into Thanesport? What would he do once back there- would he simply loose himself in the spirits once again.

For me, I finally had a goal. I finally had something to do. It had been a long time since I had purpose, since I had someone around who I knew. It was…. All those months ago before Michael was taken from me, I had a purpose then. All our kills we cleaned and skinned for trade in the small community of Greenville. Every feast day I went to the Amastatian temple to sit an let their teachings flow over me. I had always been to nervous to approach those of the order. They wore white gauzy robes and had such beauty and elegance. They had a freedom of heart, body and mind that I envied. I saw them comfort anyone who needed it, and bring words of life and love to those who survived because of it. Michael new that I went there, but he did not stop me. He was just glad I remained un-noticed. Maybe that was why I liked it there amongst their wooden walls. With them I could- *snap* 

I snap my horse's head around forcing him to stall as a series of snaps are heard dircelty ahead followed by a scream and a deadly thud. I stand up in my stirrups to see the blonde head of the Apectin has disappeared. I jump from my horse and with the others run to the edge of the pit. Edriss thinking ahead pulls a rope out of his sack before going to the edge. Once there we see Justice, she has managed to pull her body free of the horse. She has calmed it some. Edriss throws the rope down to help Justice, and she lashes around her arm and starts the accent. The horse is in pain, and even more fearful when the paladin starts to leave her. I move quickly to the other side catching the wide eyed stare of the horses large brown eyes. Not letting it see as the other reach down to grab Justice’s arms and heave her the rest of the way up. 

A dart hits a tree to our right, and I dive to the ground. As more darts come from the woods, I crawl back to the edge of the pit as the horse starts to thrash again. The dwarf starts yelling at them to show their cowardly faces each time getting redder in the face. The paladin now on her feet quickly drops to the ground drawing her sword at the same time. Edriss with cross bow ready crouches by a tree. With lightning speed he points at a tree across the pit and pulls the trigger. A violent shaking starts at the center of the bush and a piercing squeal is heard. Edriss pulls his lips back in a what passes for a smile. 

The pitter patter of little feet running off though we can see nothing. As Brad stands up, Justice grabs his arm, “This was a well devised trap, we stay low until we know for sure they are gone.” Brad bristles, but hearing the controlled politeness he settles back down. I look to Selura who is next to me on the ground, “We must get the horse out of there if we are to save her.” The others over hear this, and the paladin tells us multiple times that it is her responsibility and her horse that she will think of a way.

The horse is getting anxious again and is starting to move again. I look over the edge of the pit and try to calm her some more, while Justice tells everyone else how to make a rig. When it is done I see she has devised a set of pulleys that just may work. Arfin continues to stand apart from Justice trying to anticipate her every order. The first was when he heard her say she needed wood and as she turned to him, he pulled his axe blade out and went to the first log he saw. I don’t really know what to attribute this to, but so long as the work is being done.

With the rope lassoed around the horse and each end wrapped around two opposing trees we manage to pull the horse up. Justice runs to the horse checking her over for injury. I move quietly to the other side, double checking just in case. Luckily it just looks to be a sprain of the ankle. Brad suddenly asks “What’s down there Edriss?” Edriss reports with slight mocking “Just a man, but he looks a little flatter then he was.” Seeing Justice cold face he continues a little more seriously Edriss, “He must have died approximately two days ago. There are no markings or badges and he wears only peasants clothes.” Edriss and Brad convince us to leave the body as it is, undisturbed.

Looking down in the hole one last time I shiver pulling the thin brown cloak tightly around me. I slowly back up trying to not think of loss, of death. I can feel the sunset coming, and with it will come ever cooler air. Soon nature will enter its sleeping death. The world will be held in white and gray, but for now I simply ease into the saddle letting my hand rest on my horse’s neck feeling his heat, his pulse, his life. For Michael showed me long ago, all of life is a cycle. 

With nothing better to do we ride a few more miles south, till we stop. No one wants to stop long enough to build a fire or heat the rations we brought. None of us think to forage or hunt, we are already at our deadline and no closer to an answer. I again check the wound of the monks hands which have almost completely healed. I go to the Paladins horse, and with a fierce look she tells me she has seen to her blocking my path. She does not need to tell me, out here her horse is her life. She doesn’t know me, she can not trust me that far. I walk away turning my back on the paladin, Michael would have said I was being weak. I could only hope she understood that I was giving her my trust. I automatically tread lightly for my larger size and move to stand beside where the monk is happily chewing his food. He is not one for conversation, but seems happy enough to answer questions when asked them. It just takes me a while to sort through how to ask him what I am wondering and then sort through how he meant the answer. 

I almost jump when a voice over the monks shoulder calls to us, “We are rested. We must continue the search.” I tip my head back and see beyond Kareth’s uncovered green shoulders, Edriss barely outlined in the shade of the tree. Brad rushes forward to his horse, “We should set out. There is still a lot of distance to cover.” His face slightly split with a cocky confident smile. As we move to our own horses, I hear Justice mutter, “We don’t know how far, imbicile.” It seems the road just got longer, and we still have seen no signs of a caravan.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 18, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day Four- Road South of Thanesport _

I feel the warmth of the sun on my face and roll onto my back selfishly taking in as much of it as I can. As I slowly come to consciousness, I feel the harsh steel of my kukri slightly digging into my side and know that I was again foolish enough to sleep in the open. I can only hope father…. “We have to get moving quickly. We can eat in the saddle.” Intrudes a female voice. I roll to my feet in a smooth move slowly stretching each muscle on the way up. I can hear Arfin arguing with Justice across the ash remains of our fire. One thing I am learning fast is that dwarves do not like bowing to woman and a non-dwarf woman leading seems preposterous to the little man. Arfin finally agrees with Justice’s order to move out, but only when no one posses a better idea.

After mounting up, we quickly settle into our normal silence and watchfulness. A line of horses blindly following the leader and a line of riders dressed for battle, yet passing no one and nothing in the trek south. The road bends and weaves; it narrows and widens. It is sheltered by a canopy of branches and leaves in spots and others we are laid bare to the sky. For a main road out of a main city it is surprisingly deserted, but I am rather glad of that. I had my fill of crowded streets and loud sounds that barley let you think over them. I am content with less people since it means I can see the world better. I can smell the fresh dirt as the horses hooves breaks it to crumbles. I can hear the soft foot falls of a deer on out left. I can see the red of the turning leaves flash like fire as the wind caresses it into the sunlight. 

My knees press into my horse’s sides slowly moving him along side Selura. The only other alder I have ever known. I hear the soft discordant sound of one cord played over and over again slowly gain in volume as I reach her side. I see she has her harp out and I see that her high alder features seem almost ethereal with the light glinting off her hair and skin. Lost to her own world she seems entranced plucking that one cord in time with the step of her horse. I lean over and touch her arm, “Selura,” I venture. She closes her eyes as some would from dreams and breathes a deep breath. Slowly her eyes look over at me, “Yes.” I look away from the sadness in her eyes, and I quietly ask her of her travels through the world as a bard and as an alder. For the moment she is open, and seems in truth about all she says. I could tell that at points her eyes would go dark, but with a quick smile and laugh she returns to herself. At those moments I would be left wondering if I was simply seeing a shadow from above or if there was more hidden and closed off. I was simply glad of what information she offered so freely.

As Anon rose high above us slowly heating all that it touched, Selura stops in our conversation and interjects, “Maybe it is time for a song. This may tell you more of what you seek then my words alone. A song can be a great gift.” My brow furrows as I scoff, “A gift? A song?” Apparently she has never heard the likes of me nor Michael sing, nor heard few… rowdy songs he knew. Her white teeth flash as her mouth turns into a bright smile, “If done right a song can be very powerful. You are very young as yet, so today I give you this gift of knowledge, a glimpse of your people.” With that her slender fingers subtly shift on the strings and her eyes close as dark lashes fall gently on her pale skin. “Listen,” she whispers her voice even in speech melding with the strange soft melody. 

The others visibly relax in their seats as the tune slowly works it’s way into the air, and I shed my cloak in the new heat of midday. The melody speaks of a time long ago when her people- my people- the high alder lived free. I let my lids slowly close knowing my horse will follow the others slowly walking along. At first I see only darkness in my mind, but as I let the alder language sweep me away images come unbidden. A shifting of pictures and sounds so real I can feel them move through my mind. I see no clear faces, no harsh lines as with her song individual images can be seen like the notes played but they meld to make the whole. Shadowy colorful figures regally sit and dance around a table. They wear crowns and effortlessly spin the world round their fingers. This is a song created long ago by the high alders, and it can not help but reflect their grace, their beauty, their agelessness, and their pride.

“I see wagons ahead,” a deep yet harsh timber voice yells out ripping me from the vision. My eyes flash open to see Brad spur his horse into the clearing ahead. “Foolish,” comes the dark words from a cloaked Edriss in back. 

The rest of us act with more caution and slowly enter a small clearing filled with broken and smashed carts and wagons. There are no horses nor people about, but the closest wagon has one large shard that remained intact and shows some familiar markings. I am the last to dismount stunned by the wont destruction surrounding me. Justice quickly settles into the role of commander and investigator, but within moments stalks back to us a slight frown creasing her young brow, “These have the markings of Phipps store. This is the caravan.” Her voice reflects her normal calm, but her white knuckled fist betrayed her confusion and indecision and maybe even… anger? As the others start to spread out looking for clues, I go to each horse collecting them, making sure they don’t decide a fuzzy rabbit is cause to bolt away. 

Arfin stands by one wagon side bushy eyebrows pushed as one waving around a metal disc through his short fingers. It’s sharp points reflecting Anon’s glare better then even his steely plate of armor. The others notice as well and we all move foreword cautiously. Upon closer inspection they seem to be perfect throwing discs formed flat and smooth. Arfin voice holds fascination and wonder as he stares intently at the discs. We think he has forgot all but the new toy, until he utters, “I ‘ave ne’er seen the like.” 

Brad stalks over demanding “Where would they have gone?” with a flourish of his cloak as he lifts his arms and turns in a wide circle. A commanding and practical voice cuts him off, “The woods. There is blood here and here,” Justice points out the largest of the blackened puddles and splash marks. “I will check for tracks in the woods,” I suggest needing to be of more help then the horse handler. Justice nods briefly her golden hair snapping over her shoulder as she sharply faces the others, and so having been dismissed I turn to leave.

Before I finish my turn away from the group, a shot is fired from the trees to our left. I hear Brad yelp in pain as a red sun brightens across his shirt sleeve. Edriss silently moves into the shadows and we can follow the brief glimpses of his dark brown cloak as he skirts around the outside of the encampment slowly moving toward the tree that shelters the gunner. We try to cover his movement by a full assault on what seems to be a lone attacker. Arfin gives a battle cry leaping forward, I pull my bow quickly knocking arrows and letting them fly. Brad runs for brush to tree slowly getting closer and closer. Justice long legs quickly over running Arfin draws the long sword from her back. As another shot is fired, I duck as Justice and Arfin weave apart. It seems the attacker missed us all. It is then that I see Kareth’s large green form silent in the chaos moving swifter then Brad or Justice getting within feet of the attacker. I rise from my crouched position and start to walk closer still releasing arrows as the shadows change around the attackers position.

In a flurry of brown and green, Edriss leaps from behind a tree while the shooter is attempting to reload. We abandon the shelters we had hid behind and run for the two figures. When I finally reach the group I peer around Kareth’s hulking form to see Edriss holding a knife to the attackers throat. The figure reminds me of a willow tree though shrouded in a tattered cloak. The hood is pulled forward and only shifting shadows can be seen beneath. As the figure moves a single red drop starts it’s slow journey down the long light bronze throat. Brad moves in front of the shooter slowly taking a small blade from his hip. Brad raises his hands moving them round and round. Selura quickly moves her smaller form between Brad and the shooter, and puts a hand on Edriss’ shoulder hopefully staying further pressure. 

Selura’s voice rings in the silence around us, “What is your business and why where you shooting us?” At the same time Selura pushes the shooters hood back, and we gaze into the face of a woman. Not just any woman, but a woman of unusual beauty. I lean further around Kareth’s hulking frame in surprise, in amazement, in…Even with ragged clothing, dirt and blood covering her hands and face, her beauty can not be hidden. But it is more then that… Edriss seeming unfazed by her looks continues to press the blade closer, forcing her to speak. In the hushed silence of the woods she tells us her name is Jaine. The very Jaine we were sent to collect it seems. She feared we were whatever attacked the caravan days before and so attacked us.

There are no others about, and from my hidden spot behind Kareth my eyes dart to the trees and brush wondering if there are the others. If there are others surely she would not have risked this alone, clearly outnumbered. Justice moves forward and lean muscles tightening pulls Edriss’ hand away from Jaine neck. At the same time she tells Jaine that we were sent to collect the caravan and give them safe passage back to Mr. Fipps in Thainesport. At Mr. Fipps name her eyes widen in surprise, and soon she confides that she is not the last. There are others about, other survivors from the caravan. 

Her features are hard to read until the placid mask seems to fade away with the remnants of the adrenaline, and the lines of stress can be seen faintly. It seems those she works with she will protect no matter the personal costs, since rather then running to the others for protection she fought us, standing her ground against great odds. Since the moment the hood was pushed back I felt drawn to her, her strength in purpose and in character can be seen from her clear honest gaze to her proud stance demanding one to feel honored to be in her presence.

She has shown a rare gift for loyalty. Michael told me loyalty is not a common trait through the kingdom or the lands. But… She looks at us in turn weighing the costs of letting us in and trusting us. Most people I would think would have been happy to see a group of warriors take this burden from her. Yet she stands firm knowing she herself maybe lost to us for ill, but she seems cautious enough to protect the others. And from the sound of her voice and the destruction we saw they need protecting. She seems to be thinking of their safety and of their lives. She definitely warrants more attention for she is someone I think I could count as friend, but my path until she is in Thainesport is already set. I will trust in the light, I took the first step and it led me to here. The light will show me my path.

Finally she nods briefly and points westward. As she moves off ahead, Brad races for the privilege of following closely at her back. The signs of passage can be seen on the trail, though all recent and maybe traveled three or four times. I grab the reigns of my horse as the others hold theirs and start to head off. I quickly tether Brad’s forgotten horse’s reigns to my saddle. Wondering if this was the lust the Amastatian Abbess told me could blind a person of thought, sight and reason. 

When Jaine’s mask was lifted, it was easy to tell that she is younger in years then I, but her wariness, her eyes, her furrowed frown tell me that she has lived so much more of life then I. My gut tells me I should be thankful I have not lived her life, but I can not help wonder if this is my path to follow her. As father said more then once the only way to learn is to ask, so I shall have to once we are all safely back in Thanesport, once I have been released from the King’s service. My thoughts drift to the wind as Jaine brushes back a branch to reveal a large encampment.

As we step into the clearing, a wave of quiet silences conversations mid-word and all eyes turn slowly to inspect the intruders. Seeing Jaine in the lead most relax again, slumping if they were even able to stand. An elderly man rushes over scanning Jaine with his gaze. He puts an arm familiarly around her, and then protectively moves himself between us and her. Jaine calms him quickly and then looks to us finally introducing us to Joshua Preston. He carries steel drakes and swords, and moves comfortable with the weight of each. A seasoned warrior it seems. I spy Justice though she seems wary of this new man instead of the easy comradery I would have thought. Looking to Justice he tells us he is a cleric, challenging her to defy his words. Her stance changes, relaxes. His white hair tells of his long life, and his hard calloused hands tells of his hard long life. Then the moment is past, Justice has shown the ability to tell evil in a person some strange gift from the light to help in the call of the Apectin warriors. I reach my hand up patting my horses nose, thankful they are easier to deal with, easier to anticipate.

Brad asks about those Jaine said where praying on them in the night, and Jane answers, “They are like ghosts, but in the morning we find more supplies missing, and usually at least one more casualty. We are hurting enough. All we know is they attack at night and then slink into shadow.” Joshua asks if we plan on staying and helping. Brad’s face having fallen with each new problem added. Edriss in a strange humor mutters, “Our lives depend on it.” “Then you need to protect yourselves,” puffs out Joshua. With that he takes one of the steel drakes from his belt and thrusts it at Justice. Arfin’s face quickly lights with a grin, for here a man of the Apectin Order has given us permission to us the banned weapons. He pedals his legs towards the closest open crate with Edriss, Selura and Brad not far behind. The monk follows his pace slower but his stride keeping him equal with the others. As he reaches the crate he looks around uncertainly then down at his hands simply stating, “hand smash better.” Arfin’s normally squinty eyes widen in surprise, I turn knowing this will lead to another argument. I found out later the monk won and left his trust to his hands. 

I watch as Justice pushes the weapon away as Joshua shoves it more forcefully at her. He then forcefully grabs Justice’s arm and pushes the gun into her belt. “You will carry this,” he declares with quiet steel. I am now the only who has not moved to take the metal weapons. He turns toward me drawing another form his belt, and not wanting to cause a scene. I wrap my fingers around the hilt and test the heavy weight, then looking up quickly tell the others I will scout the area. Justice’s commanding voice reminds me to return before nightfall. I have begun to tell that for most people it would have been an order said as such but for Justice it was simply a reminder. I heft the weighty object in my hand again, but I know I trust my bow’s accuracy and speed above any gun. Once out of sight I put the steel-drake in one of the wagons under some broken pots. I would not even know to use the silly thing. 

As I break the line of trees, I kneel hanging my head and relaxing my body. I remain motionless simply listening to the trees, air, movements around me. I block out the curses and laughter behind me. I push away the banging of wood on wood and metal on metal from the camp. I focus outward on this new prey. I figure the best way to track this game is by ever larger circles around camp. It would have to have eventually left some sort of mark or track. I move left slowly working my way around.

Within a very short time I see a set of strange tracks. As I run my senses over the indentions, I can tell it must be some kind of footwear for a bipedal creature. Not any common footwear that I know of not slipper, nor boot, nor shoe. That is not what worries me though, it is instead the fact that the tracks are not hidden at all. The remains of the caravan group must not have even looked. I follow the prints, the strands of thin threads on thorns, the snapped branches, and the bruised leaves west towards the sea. Why would someone come from the sea coast? As I move further west I see that other tracks meet up with this pair, and they all carry the signature marks of the strange footwear. I slowly retrace my steps, and enter the encampment as the lowering sun descends past the tips of the trees. 

There is a small fire already going. The wagons have been moved into a more defensible position, with the weakest survivors in the center. Justice and Joshua and Jaine walk around the camp bestowing words and commands as commanders would before battle. 

Selura tells me she and Arfin set up traps around the edges of camp, and then with lowered voice asks me to check them without Arfin seeing. Brad has also set up his own trap using the steel drake powder. Remembering the times I tried to trick Michael into a harmless trap, I walk the perimeter checking Arfin and Selura’s covered ditches. I quickly see that I need to cover them more securely without letting Arfin see me. I know how quickly he would boil at an female not thinking his work satisfactory. I also look to Brad’s traps, but can only wonder at the design and use. He has placed piles of the power around the encampment with a smaller trail leading in the middle where he sits by the fire.

Away from everyone else the bald green head of the monk reflects the firelight, casting an almost menacing look to the normally peaceful and innocent tusks and muscled form. 

The tension grows in the camp as night creeps in. Soon all is encompassed in darkness but our little ring of fire. With a small hiss of air followed quickly by a soft thwack a series of metal disks sink into the sides of wagons around us. I try to fire my arrows into the forest where I see movement, as the other spring to action. Drawing steel drakes and firing into the darkness. At the edge of the clearing a lone figure stands covered in complete darkness, his shadowy movements like a lion on the prowl. I take aim as Justice turns and lifts her arm as well. Lead bullet and arrow fly toward the man. He barely shifts his weight and remains motionless. I can only think both missed their target. As I reach for another arrow, he disappears leaving only the slight movement of leaves to mark his passing. A strange call pierces the air above us and soon all that is heard is the ringing in our ears as silence descends the area again. 

Through the acrid fog a groan is heard in one of the bushes. One of the caravan members rushes over a wagon wheel trying to stay below the fog line. Jaine moves quickly to fill his place quietly calling his name. A voice is heard calling back to her. It’s him, the caravan worker. As we move to follow his voice Justice places a hand on Jaine’s shoulder motioning her to stay there. Silently we creep out working our way toward the sound of his voice. Occasionally we pass by some of my arrows that found a mark. I try to keep track and see that most of my shots landed a hole uselessly in the trees and shrubs. As the wind slowly separates the smoky air into nothingness, we approach three figures. Two wearing all black separated by mere feet. The caravan man is leaning over one pressing a shaky hand over his wound. The wounded ones are wearing simple black cloth that blends with the starless night and the only weapons we find are more of the deadly discs. I help to lift one, noting the warm blood that quickly covers my hands making his clothing slippery. 

Once back at camp Edriss drops his load next to the fire and just states “He’s dead.” Justice standing next to him re-sheathing a bloody knife, until now I had never seen her pull out any of them. She seems to prefer her big sword instead, but then this is our first battle together and only the fourth day of knowing each other. There is still much undiscovered. The knife must have been from the battle earlier. 

The other prisoner seems to have taken less damage or is simply more resilient. I drop to one knee to look at his wounds, but he stares with a murdering gaze and I back off. He mutters in a strange harsh dialect unknown to me, so I glance at everyone to see if anyone can speak to him. Kareth chuckles, and says one word back. The captive looks at Kareth surprised and they start a short dance of simple conversation. Kareth finally says in common, “They try kill leader.” Kareth points to Jaine and Joshua, then “They hungry. He takes us to camp morning.” We tell Jaine and Joshua that we must go and make sure these attackers so not follow the caravan on the trip back to town. Jaine and Joshua exchange a glance, telling us only that they do not care as long as they get to Thanesport quickly.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day Five- The Road West to the Ocean_

I say good-bye this morning to the horse that had carried me without complaint for the past four days. Michael would no doubt criticize my easy and quick attachment to the horse and this group, but with nothing else I seem to be reaching… no time for that now for we are leaving the caravan. The extra horses will help Jaine move the equipment and people towards Thainsport. With so many wounded it will still be a slow trek, but Justice and Brad are both sure we will catch up to them shortly after we have dealt with these attackers. As Selura pointed out the night before, even if we travel with the caravan there is no guarantee that the attacks would stop or that they will not simply prey on someone else. Though Edriss seemed unconcerned with the thought of innocents harmed, he did like the idea of a good fight. Before we broke the meeting Arfin reminded us that we had only three days to report back, so we were already on borrowed time and had to hurry. So with midnight cloak flowing behind him Edriss takes the lead on foot. Slowly we leave the sounds of the caravan behind us taking a small trail leading west. 

The prisoner still wrapped in his black armor from the night before has been bound tightly at the wrists constantly shadowed by Kareth’s presence at his side. Kareth’s six foot frame hunches slightly as he continues to speak with the shorter prisoner. I am surprised his thick gray lips and white tusks do not hindering the flow of speech as they exchange what sounds like amicable words down the path. The rest of us move as silently as we can through the brush, but the prisoner has no such thoughts or desires and so chats with Kareth as if this they sat round the dinning table. 

Justice’s fingers twitch along her sword hilt while Brad beside her tightly grasps a small dagger hilt. They walk a few yard in front of the prisoner directly down the center of the path looking both directions for any signs of danger. Edriss holds his cross bow at the ready, sliding from shadow to shadow a few feet into the woods. Arfin behind us swings his axe in wide arcs little eyes constantly darting about, and Selura calmly walks behind him as if out for a morning walk. 

I keep my hand near my side quiver, but choose not to knock an arrow as yet. From the corner of my eye I see a flash of brown and black meet. Edriss and his knife are again ready to slit a throat, but this time our prisoners. Rolling my weight to the front of my left foot I peer around Edriss’ dark cape to see he holds a blade to the man’s throat. In a steely soft whisper Edriss says, “Be quite.” Trying to not draw attention I quietly step around Edriss, to see beyond, and what I spot forces me to silently knock and draw my bow taught not lifting it. Justice and Brad have darted behind opposite trees arguing with their hands.

I look up spying two black clad short figures, friends of the prisoner no doubt, further up the road. They pass each other occasionally looking up and down the pathway. They seem not to have noticed us, yet. They seem to be scouts posted to watch the road. Kareth moves closer to the prisoner hand on his shoulder. Edriss smiles his sly smile and dropping the blade tip motions the rest of us to spread out. Kareth looks from the prisoner to his friends and back down. As Edriss moves off to the left I look toward the others. Selura who was quietly walking behind me, now moves off opposite Edriss in the trees. Kareth and I stay next to the prisoner on the path. The prisoner whole body tenses as Edriss figure moves away, he finally sees his companions. He shouts a single short word. I raise my bow pointed down the path hurriedly adjusting for wind and distance. The two figures down the path stop dead and swiftly turn to the call and race towards us drawing knifes and swords in each hand. 

I hear a loud crack from above, and swing around thinking they could have laid an ambush, but see instead the small round legs of the dwarf draped precariously across a tree branch. He points a steel drake in his hard calloused hands toward the enemy; the tip smoking from the recent discharge.

Kareth moves forward shouting in common “Friends, Friends!” as the prisoners repeats his word again and again. Neither side seems to want to end this though. I glance between the oncoming foes, Kareth’s wise eyes, and the prisoners frantic movements. Not knowing or caring if what I do is for good or ill, I flip the arrow to lay against the bows curve in my left hand. Drawing my little Kukri from my belt with my right hand, I quickly cut the prisoners bonds. I watch to see what he will do, and hope Kareth told the truth. The prisoner pushes the rope from his hands as I flip the arrow back in place drawing the string taught but not raising the point. He does not even bother to glance at me, instead turning to his companions holding up his freed hands shouting what I hope is a command to stop. 

In the scant few seconds that this took, Justice had clashed with one of the guards with Selura closing quickly behind them. Kareth quickly raced toward them the prisoners close at his heels both repeating their words of friendship. Justice spared one glance behind her as the other looked past her shoulder. Finally, the sword blades stilled and they moved apart. Justice re-sheathing her sword, but not relaxing her coiled fighting stance. I race by heading for the other two, bow pointed at the ground but at the ready.

Brad is standing hands moving slightly under his cloak, while Edriss and the other black clad warrior are locked together. Edriss’ blade denting the skin of his foe’s neck. It would seem Edriss has the upper hand, when a flash of metal glints below Edriss’s belt. The black clad figure holds his knife to Edriss, ready to sever the artery in the leg or something more tortuous. Both stand still eyes locked and it seems not even breathing. I ground to a halt raising my bow and taking aim on the black clad figure. If Edriss’s blood falls, I will make sure he dies. I barely notice that as Justice reaches Brad’s side he quickly pushes his hands into the folds of his cloak. Concentrating on the very macho show continuing, Edriss and his mirror both test the waters slowly drawing away just to flash back into position. As we surround them I see the prisoner and the other guard joining the circle commanding their guard to cease as well. After annoying us with their display for long enough, they agree to put the knives down together. Our prisoner and the one Justice faced converse quickly and then motion us to follow, they sprint ahead down the path. Kareth scratches his shaven skull with a large green finger, finally slowly saying that we should follow them.

The encampment is huge with small uniform tents lined systematically in orderly rows, except one very large and very elaborate looking tent on the opposite side of the camp. To top it’s size it seems to be one of the few tents that boasts color. Our guide points to the large tent and tells Kareth something, before Kareth can muddle out a translation he is jogging away. Kareth tells us “Go to big tent.” I am not sure how, but I am thankful Kareth knows their language. We may have a chance to solve this without bloodshed.

Our presence is noticed, but none stop our progress across the sandy ground. As we enter the tent a smell of sweet incense washes over me. The rich emerald, magenta, topaz and gold colors flash garishly against what we have seen of these simple people. Dominating the back of the tent is a large dais supporting hundreds of pillows of all shapes and sizes seemingly thrown about. In obvious comfort a large man reclines on his side looking down at us from his raised position. He appears to be like a living sculpture- the perfect warrior’s body. Muscles subtly flowing as he slowly rises to a sitting position. His face is set like marble, stern and unforgiving, dark eyes betraying no emotion. He wears the same black uniformed pants the other soldiers wear. But his chest is bare, showing where the perfection is marked with bandages that hold together severe wounds sure to leave scars. With a blush at the way my thoughts are turning I try to stare intently at the floor instead. 

From the corner of my eye I see Justice bow gracefully, but I see Arfin, Selura and Brad are only bowing their heads. Edriss continues to look around the room ignoring the man at the front. His eyes lighting from the golden trinkets to the strands of white pearls heaped in dishes and bowls about the sparsely furnished tent instead. Kareth drops to his knees his bulky frame somehow flowing into a position expressing complete submission. The man on the dais clenches his fists, as emotion finally surfaces. Like lighting his features change releasing the carefully controlled hatred and anger that was buried. He issues forth a string of clipped words in his strange language, then in one powerful move rises. His movement is hampered by the wound at his side, but grim face set he slowly makes his way through the back tent flap. Confused we all look to Kareth who after a few moments of pondering questioningly says, “We fight for honor. Fight to death. One Fight. One hour fight.” Easily the shock is felt by all, fight- to the death- what is this. This was not the expected greeting, but Kareth seems adamant. As we exit the tent, Justice’s furrowed brow betrays her worry, “These people are not evil.” Yet what have we done to deserve a death match, my mind questions. My father taught me about honor, but nothing like this.

As the others discuss who should fight I stand back. A feeling of wrongness settles over me, but this seems unavoidable if we are to get the answers we need. Though we know them not to be evil, Justice her voice as steady and calm but a for a slight quiver declares, “I will fight. I am the lest injured and the best with a sword.” Looking pointedly at Brad and Arfin, “And I can nit trust you to not chop his head off.” Arfin continues to grumble, but still occasionally holding his side from where one of the disks skimmed his side last night he turns his back on us. Brad continues to argue, but soon even he must fall silent, from our group she is the best choice. We must trust her to not only win, but some how to win without killing the warrior. 

After the hour is up the paladin enters the appointed clearing. Justice removes her cloak letting all get a good look at the worked mail beneath. It is easy to tell the armor has already been through a lot, as deep dents and scratches randomly cover the armor. Whether Justice shed her cloak to prove anything is unclear. She hands her blue clerical cloak to Selura who offers a shaky smile. “You will not be alone, I will sing for you,” a smiling Selura says cryptically. Brad overhearing this steps forward, “No, they said one combatant. They get no help; we get no help. She does this on her own.” Selura drops her head, and we all have to admit, at least to ourselves, that he is right.

The crowd is thick but silent around us, neither cheering nor booing just watching and waiting. Then the crowd parts to show a darkly armored figure. The figure takes position opposite Justice. They stand as opposites not just in this battle, but as if for light and darkness itself. Justice blonde hair glints in the sunlight, light hazel eyes intently watching his every move, lightly bronzed skin already showing a slight sheen of perspiration. The opponent encased in black from the top of the dragon helm to the tightly formed black boots is hard to read at all. The blond warrior mimics the bow her black masked opponent gives her. Both reach behind them and draw blades, Justice’s a long, thick unadorned straight steel blade, while the other draws a thin curved blade that sparkles in the bright light. Strange symbols dance across the blades surface much as those along my bow. These symbols are none that I know of though, not those of the alder nor those of the keeper of forests. 

Justice reaches out first slicing her blade towards the others middle. It is easily parried away. Slowly crossing feet over feet they circle, testing. The black masked warrior springs forward slicing at Justice’s feet. With a small clank of her armor Justice’s feet easily clear the sharp edge. They return to their standing positions. Slowly placing their feet one over the other slowly turning like a wheel. 

Then they both spring inward clashing and the circle is made again but only large enough for the two as the twist and turn blades flashing in the sun. I can barely follow the advancing offense and quick retreats and parries and feints. My hand falls to my small kukri as the knowledge that I surely would be dead already enters my mind.

A small cloud of dust and sand rise as their feet swirl and shuffle, till with a jolt they are motionless. One lays on the ground and the other crouched hunched over with blade point straight to their opponents breast. In silence, the dust settles around the two figures. Both are covered in a layer of sand and dirt, I look to the others unsure what should happen next. The warrior on the ground slightly tilts their head back pushing the thick blade closer to the exposed skin in an unspoken plea. Justice remains motionless, for as the dark warrior’s head fell back the mask falls away. Long straight dark hair flows out of the helm and slowly a delicate and female face is revealed. This is not the warrior we thought, we should have been fighting the leader. The leader who now stiffly strides through the crowd. His people bow in a wave as he passes as he slowly and unhurriedly walks up to the still hunched Justice and the prone woman. 

He now wears the full armor of his high position carrying a heavy black helm in the crook of his arm. A similar dragon head to that on the woman’s helm decorates his, but his is seems larger and more ornate. As his shadow falls across Justice and the woman, Justice rises re-sheathing her sword in a the same movement. Then bowing to both the leader and the woman she fought, Justice measures her paces as she turns her back and strides toward us. The leader’s eyes never lave the woman, while still panting she rolls to her knees head bowed. She remains thus for a few seconds then slowly rises dragging her feet slowly, and without a word or glance up from the dirt she passes out of the circle. Once she clears the circle the spectators close the path off from our sights.

The leader speaks a few clipped words to Kareth, points to the tent and walks back inside. As a crooked smile dawns on his face, Kareth scratches his bald head stuttering out, “We have honor now.” Then he too moves inside the tent, and slowly we all follow pace. We need to get information and through Kareth’s small understanding of their language we try to find out why they are here, and why they are without food. 

We find they are called the dragon blood, and Lord Miagi, as he is called, tells us that an enemy from the North attacked his people. The new emperor had no honor and fought with dragons and the undead. So to save his people, he fled through the portal and came here. However, only some of his people made it; there are still hundreds trapped on the other side. His daughter, Tahre, is the one we fought earlier in the evening.

Brad asks if we can study this portal. We are pointed toward the center of the encampment. It stands with gray white pillars surrounding a three tiered set of circles with runes and moss all around the surface. I have never seen the like and can feel some sort of unnatural power coming from it, so I keep my distance. Justice, Brad, and Selura walk up the stairs staring intently down and around. Mr. Miagi and some of his people gather close round the circle, watching us with hope in their eyes.

Justice places her hands on the top tier barely touching the surface. Her golden hair falls around her face as she bows her head and closes her eyes. Her hair moves slightly as she speaks a few soft words. As if a gate opened a flash of light and a wind storm shoots from the center high into the sky. Justice is pushed back a step with the force. I grab hold of the pillar next to me as the wind storm encompasses all of us inside the circle. My hair is torn easily from it’s leather strap whipping around my face and into my eyes. I struggle to grab the errant pieces holding them back, forced to simply watch, back pressed against one stone as ghost like creatures come screaming from center. Struggling with bow and hair, I look through the wind seeing faint images of more people. Short people showing the same features as Mr. Miagi’s group, and they seem to be fighting these creatures as well. As one circles closer to me, I shoot watching horrified as my arrows pass through them harmlessly. I try for another and though it passes through it screams in rage, so it must have done something. 

Over the raging wind and screaming people, I faintly hear Justice shouting. I am pulled forward as with a loud clank, all is back as it was. The camp largely looks as it did before, except interspersed with the black clad fighters are about 600 new people, women, babies, children, and men, all about us. Everyone moves at once some hugging, some crying, most moving toward us. I force my back against the pillar again slowing my breath and heart, while taking what support it offers for my weakening legs. I look toward the others, and back to Mr. Miagi. Selura and Brad sit heavily on the steps, while Justice simply stands looking at her hands. Edriss, Arfin, and Kareth stand across leaning against other pillars. Everyone holds a look of relief, caution, and confusion.

There are now more wounded that need healing, and more mouths to feed. With Miagi re-united with his missing people, we feel a responsibility for these people. Selura offers that we can take them back to Thainsport, there they can petition the court to help them. No matter what they do we can not just leave them here. So I try to spend the rest of the day helping as I can and calming the soldiers with injuries. Even though they can not understand my elvish, they accept my help grudgingly and I even find some new herbs and polices through the others. 

That night with unspoken agreement Selura stands facing the light of one fire, then Brad, Justice, Arfin, Edriss, and I all move to the same spot setting up camp much as we had every other night. For the most part we are silent, but as I look around it warms my heart to know each sought this same group out. We may be stuck together, but seems even now we are forming a need for each other. We lay out our rolls and packs forming the same circle. Justice takes a point protecting her back with a tree, while Kareth sprawls eyes closed next to her. Arfin’s thunderous clanking soon lowers to a low grumbling as he settles down, with Brad inching his plush pad as close the fire as he dares. Selura’s game has advanced I see as she lays her roll each night closer and closer to his. A spot lays empty waiting for Edriss next to her, but we all know it will be a while yet before he lays down. I sit legs curled under me sharing the same tree with Justice just watching and waiting. It has been a long day, but tomorrow we start the ride back to Thainsport. We start the beginning of the end of my time with these people. As Arfin and Brad’s snores increase in volume, I see Edriss laying down. His back faces me, but I can see the weapons he has even now at the ready. A cross bow has no match for the speed of a regular bow, but I have seen with his accuracy and the added power it is a deadly force. I shake my head trying to stay awake, though Justice seems to be taking first watch. Stating No place is truly safe and no one should be trusted completely with her body language. Edriss shifts his body in sleep resting now on his back. His hood has fallen back and in the flames of the fire I can finally see his features fully. His ears are slightly pointed like mine showing his half Alder side, but his dark skin proudly showing him to be of true alder decent. The true alder blood simply elevating him in status, they sided with King Tain in the last war and even now only they can serve as his elite guard. It is easy to see how Edriss can feel superior and can act as an elite of the aristocracy. His nose straight with a slightly upward curve even seems to say that he is better then others, and he looks of my age as sleep slowly peels the lies and lines from his face. This is the first and maybe the last time I will get to look at him, and I would wish to remember him thus looking young and honest. Showing me even briefly there is goodness in him, he just needs to learn how to show it.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Good job, Kat.  Thanks for the added inspiration!  

You take much better notes than I do!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Good job, Kat. Thanks for the added inspiration!
> You take much better notes than I do!



Thanks! And though I have good notes from the beginning, you tell a better story   so everyone jump over to the story hour: Kingdom of Ashes!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 16, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day Six–The Road North_

As has become my practice I was up before the sun started to light the sky. The few fires still crackle diminishing the light fog that blankets the others. As I stand, the paladins eyes flash open hand grabbing the hilt of her sword on the ground. I nod briefly to her, and then not trusting this area completely climb to the lower limbs of a near by tree. I know she has her own rituals to attend. I had witnessed Justice’s morning practice the first day on the road. She would draw her blade and pray to the light. The light her protector and the light her support. Each morning she seemed to swear an oath to protect those weaker or in need. That was her calling, that was what gave her that unique inner strength. 

As I settle into the branches, automatically my breathing deepens and slows as I turn outward. Calling and feeling to that which surrounds me. Though we went about it differently I know we both got peace from our morning devotions, like with the two churches it seems the light approves of either method.

As the dawn light touches my face, I smile briefly. Surprised at the strange feeling it caused, there hasn’t been much to smile or laugh over recently and they were never things I did with ease. With a sigh of regret I jump down the short ten foot drop, the force leaving a shallow indention in the dirt.

The camp is being disassembled, but it seems each person has an assigned task or duty and they carry out like a well oiled machine. Before the sun can even fully rise, Mr. Miagi has them lined up and setting foot to path back to the roadway.

Our little group seems much as they did every morning. Arfin with a hang over, Kareth with his contemplative silence, Selura with her morning perkiness, and Justice… I study her walking along beside Mr. Miagi, Brad and Kareth. With surprise I see her large sword is hanging from her hip, and instead a long curved blade resides on her back. A sword who’s handle was once wielded against Justice’s very life. It is the sword of the defeated warrior woman. I can only shrug at my thoughts knowing I will get no answers from those in front of me. We just have to get back to Thainesport, as we all have expressed. The sword’s ownership is between Justice and these people.

My second surprise of the morning is Edriss. Normally he is content to avoid others like the plague, yet today he is scouting ahead with a new friend. Wielding knives and limbs as they show each other tricks of incapacitating a prey. It is the same warrior that stood toe-to-toe with Edriss knife to neck, but it seems their love of blades is letting them speak as words would not.

Mr. Miagi seems preoccupied through the walk and finally he tells Brad there are bigger things to worry about then these questions he is pestering him about. Of course I can only assume he said as much as from Kareth the long speech turned into, “No talk. Worry- Ask Later.” Brad and Justice fall back some quietly talking amongst themselves, I hang back going to where the healers I worked with yesterday are positioned. Selura moves with ease through the throng of people, surprisingly silent since hitting the trail.

The group moves quickly through the tall grass and scattered trees. Helping each other as needed, but making sure always to keep the pace going. Within a few hours we catch up to the struggling caravan. Mr. Miagi, immediately issues orders to his people and to Kareth. As I catch up to the group Kareth is telling us in common that Mr. Miagi wants the caravan leader brought to him. Arfin and Edriss hunker down near where Miagi’s people are setting up his tent, while Kareth follows Miagi like a student. 

I on the other hand follow Justice and Brad as they go in search of Jaine. They find her pushing one of the heavy crates back onto the wagon with Joshua and another member of the caravan giving a hand or back as needed. As the situation is explained briefly to Jaine, Justice warns her, “They have a very strict and rigid sense of honor, so bow when you enter to greet him.” Jaine looks back at the wagon and then further to the line of weary and wounded people and animals. With a single glance to Joshua, she turns telling us to lead the way. Joshua’s face hardens, but he lets her walk off. Following with body tense ready to protect her should it be needed.

As we approach Mr. Miagi’s tent set up in all it’s hasted glory Arfin and Edriss come to stand beside us. As Justice and Brad follow Jaine inside Kareth grabs their shoulders, telling us only Jaine and Mr. Miagi are to be at this meeting. Brad shrugs off Kareth’s hand and pushes forward, while Justice leans close, “With his magic he can traslate better then you can.” Mr. Miagi appears at the door, motioning Justice to enter. Left standing there I wonder at what secrets… no, they are not for me. And I will get to see now how close our group has really come. 

After the curtain falls shutting us out of whatever conversation is happening I rest my back against a tree next to Arfin. I see he already has a flask in his hand, and the slight smell of ale that will reach a stench before dark falls. 

A long hour later, the tent flap re-opens to Mr. Miagi and Joshua walking out, both telling their respective groups to break camp and pack up. While the orders are still being called out Justice and Brad re-appear. Neither look our direction and simply pass us. So much for the idea of closeness, and I feel a strong desire to return to Thainesport to finish this all. I watch as Justice and Brad go to their horses mounting up and resolutely ignoring our looks of inquiry. I stand looking back to the tent opening seeing Jaine finally emerge. She also walks past lost to her own internal thoughts. 

I try to quell the sudden hurt I feel at being left out, I have always hated secrets and Michael and I never kept anything from each other. Trudging behind the caravan group and in front of Miagi’s people, my mind unbidden starts to dwell on my path and the possible future. Selura’s soft foot steps drag me from my unhappy thoughts. I don’t know if she just felt simply like singing or if she saw my mood reflected in my face, but without even glancing at me she began to sing. This was a faster happier melody somehow matching the pace Jaine had set. I took what she offered, and once again let my self be swept away with the song. 

I looked over once to see her eyes riveted on Brad’s back, and felt my lips part in a smile of happiness. I could see the song effecting the others around us as they started to listen. Though most didn’t know the words, the elvish melody of young love was universal. Smiles were born, feet where lighter, and hearts seemed to grow stronger. Seeing all but Edriss I wondered if he heard the song, and if he was moved by it at all. He did not seem like the romantic type, and I laughed aloud as an image of Edriss in regal deep red blousy shirt and close fitting pants kneeling at the feet of a lady love reading her poetry from a scroll. As with most of Selura’s songs I let the words take me to where they would, but this time I placed Edriss’ dark face on the wooing lover in the song. I hadn’t felt this happy in weeks.

I followed Selura as she worked her way towards the front, towards what looked to be her goal- the tall slender form of the high alder Brad. She stopped behind him continuing her song, patiently waiting. I saw again the change Selura’s music had on people as those around me seemed lifted. I looked in front of the column to the two dark figures walking along the roadway. Edriss and his new friend still flashing deadly blades, but I just smiled and went back to the daydream. 

The ninja next to Edriss is suddenly whisked into the oak above. The line jolts to a holt, horses whiney, heads thrown back as reigns are yanked back. The harp sounds a horrible discordant note. A black ball of broken limbs is flung like a rag doll into the street with an empty spot where the head should have laid. A strange scaly beast drops from the air into the middle of the roadway. With serpent like eyes, and small fangs it issues forth a horrible deep growl. I have heard of such a beast, but my father spoke of it as a legend, a creature made up centuries ago to keep strangers out of the Druid’s Forest.

Whether it was this beast of legend or not though, it’s scaly tail and razor teeth did damage as any real monster could. As me and my companions rush forward between the caravan and the beast its claws scrap the air above my head, as it’s mouth opens and sends a scorching ray of fire toward Jaine, Preston, and Mr. Miagi. As Arfin and Justice ran closer slashing it with blades and hammers, Edriss and I attack from the rear. The caravan and it’s leaders try to push animals and people back out of the way. The beast faced the sky letting loose a small roar as blood started dripping from the slight wounds Arfin and Justice were inflicting. Kareth bare hands flashing raced around them snapping bones and scales to give them more openings. Edriss’ bolts found weaknesses on it’s great belly sinking deep between hard scales. Seeing he was having more luck firing there I focused my attack along side his. I faltered once as the great tail snapped at Edriss. He fired the crossbow wildly, turning to leap over the spiked weapon. The creature changed attacks using claws and teeth to draw blood from those within his grasp. I was knocked down briefly thinking the beast had enough targets, not seeing until too late the sharp bone tips on it’s strange wings. Though none even scratched me the sheer force of the wind pushed me to my knees. I steady myself to one knee and continued to fire at any opening I saw. It tried to advance on the others behind us, but we seemed to be keeping it at bay.

For some reason it seems a little uncoordinated on the ground, which helped us in quickly killing it. Finally it laid on the ground, we approached the carcass cautiously watching as the death twitching slowly stilled. I keep my bow ready as this is a strange creature. Selura motions me to its head and I spot a strange collar around its neck. “Someone thought they could tame this beast,” was all she said shaking her head. My only reply was a question of my own, “Why would someone keep such a pet as this?” “Where do ye think he came from?” asked the little dwarf busily prying off the jewel encrusted collar. I look to the sky and close my eyes as I let the wind tell me. “It was unsteady on the ground so it most likely came in on the west winds.If it left any tracks I should be able to follow it though.” Edriss immediately pips up that we should follow its tracks as best we can. In silent agreement, Justice quickly walks away to find Mr. Miagi. She tries to assure Mr. Miagi that we will meet up with them before they reach Thainsport; he nods gravely and later I learn gave his permission as a matter of honor. Brad goes over to look with wonder at the collar helping Arfin to chip the jewels away. I continue to walk around studying the carcass looking for weak points, for I think this is not the last we will see of these beasts.

Justice walks back telling us for speed we will take the horses, she must know this will slow them down even more. The road slowly takes us from the dense, lively color of fall into the death and decay of a swamp. The soft mud shfts covering the tracks and making them harder to decipher, so I jump from my horse and lead him by the reigns. It seems the beast was too young to fly far, so it continually had to return to fleeing over land. Luckily for us, this meant it left deep clawed imprints for me to see. 

With each step the mud gets slicker and pulls at my boots no matter how I try to find a better path. My horse cries out from behind me. I look back to find him already up to his belly in mud. He kicks trying to free himself, but with a sickening squish more of his flanks are lost in the mud. I quickly grab the bridal and attempt to calm him. Surprisingly, Edriss tosses the end of his rope to me while he ties the other end off to the horn of his saddle. My lighter weight lets me go around the horse so I wrap the rope around the horses belly. And I push, while everyone else pulls till finally he pops free and is soon on solid ground again. “That was too close,” since we now see no choice we leave the horses in a spot with some food and what looks to be no danger. Then we double back quickly, and though the markings are getting fainter I can still see some small signs.

I feel Edriss grab my arm halting me, and the orc draws in his breath as we round a rotting tree twice the size his size. I look at Edriss, but he is staring ahead what I have begun to know as his death mask in place. Then I hear it, a faint rustling. We turn slowly toward the sound. A dark figure stands scant feet away errant lines of sunlight lighting his covered features. “Who are ye?” Asks the dwarf brandishing his axe. The figure moves forward lifting a mud covered hand in the sign of peace, “I am a talon for the king. My name is Arhconus.” At the last his hand pushes back his hood revealing a mud covered face. “I’m searching for a caravan.” Justice steps forward sword partially drawn, “And why are you searching for a caravan?” “I was sent to find it’s leader,” comes the calm voice. “Jaine,” comes the quite whisper from Selura. The mud man’s stark blue eyes quickly pierce Selura, “Where is the caravan?” “We can take you there, to them, but first we must do something. There is something plaguing these woods, we have seen it kill, but there may be more,” Justice interrupts. Brad looks to Justice worriedly. There is something more going on…something they know. He steps forward by Justice, “We can lead you straight to her, if you follow us now.” The figure stands silent for some moments and then finally simply states, “Yes.” Edriss motions me to start tracking again. I can hear in quiet whispers behind me Justice pelting Archonus with questions. He seems to give short answers concentrating in stead on the path we are leading him along. Talons are the King’s men, they follow a strict code of loyalty and law trained for combat and killing. I know with certainty that should his hand wash clean a strange tattoo would be found there. A tattoo all Talon’s are gifted with. Back home some whispered it give them special powers and binds them to their path, others just said it is simply to scare those into staying law abiding. I am just glad he is not focused on us, and perhaps he was sent to find Jaine when we did not return.

I look up and see that I had led us to some sort of port. The shore line was a small bay with a small mountain across from us and tall wooden walls for surrounding defense on our side. Though the guards do not wear uniforms, they are definitely trained military. Archonus volunteers to investigate closer, but before he can even end his sentence Brad and Edriss stand beside him agreeing to join him. Though the new comers face remains blank, Edriss’ mouth curves into one of his smug smiles.

As they slip away I see more of the flying beasts like the one we killed, though these are much larger and carry riders atop them. They also seem to have organized aerial warriors, as they roam in patterns above the mountain. Justice taps me on the shoulder and points toward the bay; calm waters leading out to calm sea nothing- With a spark and shimmer a three mast ship suddenly appears in the bay. I can not believe it, but when another strange ship appears at the same spot I know it is not just a quick trick of the eyes. There must be some portal like the one in Mr.Miagi’s encampment under the waves.

Afrin grumbles, “Knew ‘e was no good” and points us to a ship docked at the port. Walking down the gang plank is the man from the tavern in Thainsport, John Darkson. He is still wearing the same clothing and the same naval commander’s sword. At the end of the ramp he stops and talks to a figure saluting him, so they must be an underling. They then walk off together, and as we study more of the camp from above the scout team returns. “There are too many, and no obvious way in,” was Archonus’s comments, while Edriss agreed he thought we should “get to Thanesport and report all we had seen.” I hang back for a few extra minutes to study this new enemy. I catch up to them quickly, my place in lead apparently easily taken over by Archonus. I spy something glinting far off to our left. I choose to remain silent watching it closely from the corner of my eye. It does not move and Arhconus seems to be leading us directly for it. Arfin exclaims suddenly, “What’s tha’?” Without a glance or a sound Archonus goes to investigate. 

Following more slowly we gather round peering over his shoulder into some muddied water. As we stare looking at a dead body surrounded by shiny copper pieces under him, Edriss wades in to poke at the body. I feel something graze my foot, but when I look down I see only the normal underbrush. Then the vines at our feet start to rise up. One tendril quickly coils around Selura, trapping her arms and legs immobile. As I take a step forward I almost crash finding the vines have twisted around my ankles. I knock my bow and slowly pulling my feet from their grasp move toward Selura’s wiggling form. I see Arfin hammering something in the bog, and Selura is now completely covered by the vines. Not daring to shoot my bow and hit her inside, I take out my kukri and start to slice at the vines holding her. Furiously I hack away with my little knife knowing it will not be enough. I see the edge of Justice’s blade cut deep.

Then it explodes from the inside. Selura stands two blades in hand a strange murderous glint in her eye. Mean time Arfin kills the head of the vine plant. Looking around I try to stifle a laugh, we are covered in goobs of green goo and a sticky white paste. I know I look horrible, but watching everyone’s reaction is priceless. Justice furiously wipes the slosh off her cloak and armor while Kareth running a large green finger through the substance on his shoulder and bringing it to his nose. I see Selura, Arfin, and Brad start to grin as well. How strange the things I find humor in now a days…

Through the debris we find a bag of holding, more copper pieces and some horseshoes. Arfin after a quick scan can tell they have been empowered somehow, but not exactly with what. He can say they are not evil or bad, but not much else. The paladin knows her horse would love them, and so takes them without any of us protesting. We make our way back to our horses and then to the road as dusk settles. We know the caravan even at full march could not reach the city for another few days, and though it takes some convincing to get Archonus to not run off, we make a small camp and each sitting separately eat and sleep in peace. Justice again taking the first watch.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 16, 2004)

*Chapter One- “Shadows of the Past”*

_Day Seven– The Road East_

The next day around mid-morning we see that the tracks have divided. Archonus moves through the open road studying the indentations and marks through the gravel and sand, but not saying a word. I know he is better then I and can probably read more, but I follow the marks and tracks as well reading them like a book. After a while, finding him still silent I tell the others, “It looks like there was a struggle they were not separated willingly.” I look closer at the tracks adding, “There are two groups one larger group is being herded east, while a small group is being taken to the city.” “With so many at risk to the east, and possibly at our fault taken, we must go east,” declares Selura. We each acknowledge this though Archonus stands poised for flight to Thainsport, but glancing again and again at the signs of struggle and the road east. As if noticing we are staring at him, without turning around he acknowledges our looks, “Jaine has been taken North. She is being taken under custody, by the talons.” “We must go get her to safety,” Justice orders looking to Brad. “We can go help her, however, later for now we should go east,” Edriss replies. Yes, there are more in danger to the east… we should go east… I think that is a first for Edriss, instead of choosing the comfort of the city and ending this job he instead wants to help those captured. Archonus seems to wage a quite war internally, but we can not wait. Edriss, Arfin, Selura and I head our horses to the east. Justice and Brad watch Arhconus slowly following us, but not trusting him alone. I glance back once, not knowing if I should hope, but can not help the happy feeling I get when Archonus’s form tops the first hill following us.

We ride hard through the day and as the trees start to fall away to rolling open grassy hills so does the light of day fade to the dark of night. The paladin pulls up her horse and jumps down telling us to dismount as well. Walking forward we see a massive stone walled fort in this unpopulated area. Somehow it is decided that we split-up, with Brad, Arfin, Kareth and myself staying back in case the plan goes awry. Selura and Justice will go to gather Mr. Miagi and his people and if necessary negotiate for their release. Arhconus recognizes his fellow Talons. For some reason trusts our opinion of these people, and so he goes to see what help he can lend for Justice and Selura. Edriss not being able to be kept out of things sets off after them trying to stay to the shadows. He intends to hide and climb the wall no doubt, and we can just hope he does not get himself or the other killed in the process.

We start a small fire, to keep the late fall chill away, and soon Brad can be heard snoring with steady rhythm. I take care wiping down the horses and re-moving their bridles so they can graze a little. The monk sits off to himself and has a look of peace surrounding him. Back by the fire, the dwarf pushes all our packs into a heap and then sitting on them opens his canteen, singing in common of a large hairy woman. 

I feel the change first in the horse beneath my hands and then in the ground, a slight tremor. The horses all raise their heads, and unbridled I quickly try to easy them. Then I hear hoof beats in the distance and crouching down into the grass search to find which way they are coming from. I try to call softly to Arfin, but between the song and Brad’s snore he is hearing nothing. I don’t see the monk and can only assume he to has hidden. They may not be bad people, but to take from Michael’s book it never hurts to have the upper hand.

By the time I can tell their direction, the small group of horses is within sight of us. They ride at full gallop toward our small hill and toward the oblivious Arfin and the sleeping Brad. As the horses pull up, Arfin rolls off the packs to Brad’s side kicking him harshly awake, still smiling at some joke only he knows. The leader calls to Arfin, “Who goes there? What are you doing here?” Arfin waves his jug slurring out, “I am me, and I am tryin’ te get through the nigh’. Wha’ abou’ you?” The guard does not take kindly to this and kicks his horse around so he is closer to Brad and asks, “What of you, why are you here?” Brad flourishes his cape and gives a low mocking bow, “To stay the night, and tour this great land.” 

Happy that we did not send these two to negotiate for Mr. Miagi, I glance once more around for the large green shape of the monk. The guard face turns red at Brad’s reply. Seeing his commander floundering, the second horseman pushes forward and draws his sword. The other guards quickly follow. I slowly crouch lower to the ground and move closer. One of the horses shies at the rising whiff of battle knocking into the commanders horse and causing the others to erupting into chaos. The leader’s horse goes wild, and while Brad and Arfin are disarming the closest guards I go around the side. I see Kareth’s silent hulking form quietly erupt from behind one guard and with a quick fist to the head, the guard goes down. The guard at the end of the line sees me, but not before I whisper to his horse “A’lthelti” which causes her to buck wildly unseating the guard. While he lays on the ground stunned, I use his horse as a shield get close to the next horse. I touch her and whisper “Ethialdras.” He kicks behind him, not only unseating his rider but hitting the commander in the head. Both fall to the ground, and I hear Arfin say “That’ll teach yea to go against a dwarf!” I grab the reigns of all the horses near me and go to collect the others, while Brad and Arfin tie up the captured men. 

Once I have secured and calmed all the horses, I turn at the sound of more hoof beats to see Justice, Edriss, and Selura riding toward me. I lead them back to camp with the new horses to find that Brad has not just tied the prisoners but also de-clothed them. He claims it was to ensure they don’t escape, but with everything else going on I can only think that justice will be served to Brad when the time comes. I turn back to the riders waiting… hoping they will freely give us an update. Arfin does not wish to wait though and asks what happened. Justice tells us that they have secured the freedom of Mr. Miagi’s people but they have to go to the Monastery of the Sacred Rebirth. A monastery Selura knows well where she trained and received the guidance of the light. 

We all quickly turned at Brad’s battle yell by the imprisoned guards. He has drawn his sword and in a great heavy chops the head off the tied and bound leader. Various yells of “stop” issue from us, but to no avail as the head plops to the ground and begins to roll down hill. A silvery bipedal shape appears from the corpse a great long sword in his own hands. Before we can blink Brad’s own head is chopped off. The headless body remains standing as an open hand reaches into Brad’s chest and pulls out his still beating heart. The figure then seems to materialize more completely into a humanoid figure saying, “The Bluestar will not accept your interference anymore!” With a small wisp of smoke it disappears into nothingness. We are too stunned to react for a few moments, Brad’s body finally taking the full impact of death falls to the ground. Selura first to spring into action, races towards it, cursing and praying at the same time. Ever so slowly the sounds around us penetrate my ears. Horses on the road and hundreds of feet wearily trudging on. The others seem to notice as well as we all spring into action trying to forget the horrifying sight. 

I take my simple brown cloak and cover Brad’s corpse. Justice pulls Selura with her to get Mr. Miagi’s people on the move, “We can mourn later.” While Edriss and Arfin loot the two fallen bodies, and I move to gather the extra horses and watch for Mr. Miagi’s people to be on their way. Once they are completely out of the prison Archonus waves towards us. That’s the signal. The last of Miagi’s people can be seen fading into the horizon, as we release the prisoners handing them their clothing. We quickly jump on our horses and ride quickly to catch up with the group, and as I see the most injured, I help them gain a seat atop the extra horses. 

The road to the monastery is long with so many, and so we are forced to stop for the night about 10 miles shy of the monastery. These people have been pushed too hard, and suffered much already. Though it would seem through sheer determination they would follow Mr. Miagi until they gave their very lives, and I wonder at that dedication could I have stood the test and trials they have.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 27, 2004)

*Chapter One- "Shadows of the Past"*

_Day Seven- Monastery of the Sacred Heart _

I though the night was over as we set–up camp, everything was quieting down. Miagi’s people had clustered round small fires trying to comfort each other. Archonus had gone off into the woods, making it clear that we were to stay away. And so we sat as every other night… but not. As much as I disliked Brad his… death was felt by us all. Selura the most though. We had each tried to talk to her, but she had instead taken the jeweled dagger from her belt twisting and twirling it between her fingers and hand. She looked like stone, but for those fingers moving ever faster, till “The monastery is under attack! People are hurt and need assistance! Please come! Help!” In a flash Selura runs to her horse and without a word rides it toward the hobbling screaming monk on the road way. In a quick move of surprising strength for her small body, she reaches down and pulls the larger human up behind her. As we all race for our horses, I hear Justice yelling back to Mr. Miagi that we must follow, with an almost eerie patience he calmly states that he understands and it seems a worthy task. In the back of my mind it vaguely registers that Arhconus is not in the party, but with more horses behind us and Mr. Miagi knowing where we have gone he should catch up fast… if he chooses to come.

We come across Selura’s horse, rider less. The dead leaves soak the blood from the gaping wound in it’s throat. Though I slow to take a look it seems the horse lost its footing in a hole and completely broke its leg. Though the final cause of death would be the slit across it’s throat. There is no time to stop, as ahead is the resounding clank of metal on metal and Selura’s screams of anger and rage. As we clear the woods, I see all have slowed. We see a square building with few adornments. There are sweeping gardens surrounding it, and by the doorway two poles with large round red balls atop them. Selura and the monk stand to our left facing the tall grass not the building. I almost reach Edriss’ side, when I feel a stabbing pain in my back. I hear a scream and see the soft grass moving swiftly toward me. As I hit the ground, I know it was my scream. 

I struggle to get my right arm under me, the muscles of my left shoulder useless. Before I can do more then shift my weight, I see a shadow dart around me. I struggle to turn, to protect myself, but only feel the cold of a blade severing the skin and muscles along my left side. My hand shoots downward trying to stop the pain, as I feebly try to stand. It seems my legs will not work. As I reach to try and at least get my Kukri out, I see bloods covers my hand and arm, my own blood. So this is the end of my path, I see the world graying, and strangely Archonus leaping from the woods. He came- blackness. 

A slowly brightening light and a chanting voice seeming to be pull me, but to where? I feel the pain of the wounds slowly ebbing… is this the end of my mortality. If it is, one would think they would have someone with a better voice to greet you. The voice calling to me seems shaky with fear and way out of tune. I slowly open my eyes to see the human monk above me. Dirt and blood are streaked across his face, and fear glaring out from his eyes. His hands wave slowly around my head as his chanting continues...he’s a wizard. But all wizards are of the Bluestar. Evil Magic, no, Michael taught me better- This man has saved me, so not death for me yet it seems. I try to rise hearing the others speaking of more danger to come. I know I am not up to great feats, but with my bow I should be able to help from the back… thought that is were I was- another time. No time for regrets or futile what if’s now. 

I am thrown two healing potions from the Paladin, told to drink one and then follow. I use my staff lying next to me to push myself up slowly and drink the potion. With screams still echoing from the monastery walls, everyone turns and readies for far worse.

Brad and Selura run into the monastery first; then Arfin and Justice follow them with Edriss at their back. Archonus hangs back, hopefully for his own reasons and not because he sees me as the weak link. He stays just in front of me, as I hurry to the doorway. We meet the others just inside the doorway, and I gag as an acrid odor defiles my nose. A large Minotaur sprawls bleeding on the ground with Arfin slowly working his axe out of the beasts gullet. 

A bright blue star is crudely painted high above the alter wall, and slowly it registers that the acrid smell is pee that has de-sanctified the alter and tapestries. Justice motions for Selura to follow her down another hallway, as Arfin and Edriss head down the other hallway. I follow Arfin and Edriss trying to follow the way of the screams, but with the stone reflecting every sound, it is hard to place where they are coming from exactly. I pass two doors without hearing anything stirring inside, but after I pass hear Arfin and Edriss breaking those very doors in. At the third door, I turn as there is some unusual noise within. With bow ready and a dwarf at my back we kick in the door. There seems to be a large purple beast, with one eye and multiple tentacles on the table eating I know not what and a creature holding its leash looking through the pantry. As the dwarf runs at the tall figure, I shot the purple beast. It’s tentacles slash and wiggle around through the air occasionally snaking out like a whip. As I try to aim for the second shot, the beast shifts… I can’t focus and get a clear shot off.

Arfin falls hitting the floor hard, though his hand still tightly holds his hammer he remains unmoving. Archonus runs past me into the room. As the creature with the leash moves to strike Arfin’s form Arhconus’ long sword halts it’s advance. In a quick series, they start to spare with Arfin still lying between Arhconus feet with him weakening. Still near the door, I yell for help, not knowing where the rest of the party is. After a few moments, Edriss stands beside me quickly assessing the room. He skirts the wall dragging Arfin out of range from either beast. Then pouring one of those healing potions down his throat. Both join Archonus in attacking the troll. 

I continue firing at where the displacer beast seems to be located. Seeing the thicker cross bow bolts following my arrows to it’s target. Finally the troll warbles then falls over the butter churn barrel, dead. The purple beast thumps to rest on the table filled with arrows and cross-bow bolts shortly thereafter. After taking a quick look around the room for anyone or anything else, we collectively run out and into a large foyer area with two staircase leading up to a balcony. “Up!” Archonus orders, and so Arhconus and I quickly mount the steps on the right, while we see Selura and Justice racing up the stairs on the left. I hear the dwarf behind and with a glance below see Edriss coming out from below the stairs headed our way. 

Selura is running wildly toward the door to our right, also a point of tortured screams. Wanting to give aid, yet temper the recklessness of Selura we follow her in. As we enter we first spy a large table with a nicely embroidered table cloth and some candle sticks. But in the middle of the table lays an older woman wrapped in the robes declaring her abbess. She has blood covering her face, arms and legs secured to the table. A man in rich dark clothing stands over her. He has just placed another dagger into her body, upping the total to 8 blades. This last one goes directly inter her heart and with a fading scream she dies. At out entrance, he turns to us in surprise. The man says with a cold smile, “You should not interfere in what you don’t understand.” Jumping from the table he tips his hat running into a room in the back. The sound of a window breaking reaches us as Selura, Brad, and Edriss all give chase. As they run by two large creatures dragging their knuckles come out of the opposite back room. A tall blonde human orders the two trolls to stand down. 

Justice goes to try and heal the Priestess on the table, but she is too far gone. The creatures continue to move forward not heading the strangers command. At the same moment the dwarf charges toward the creature near the fireplace, I fire an arrow over his short head. After seeing the horrible slaying of an innocent woman together we kill the two evil creatures fairly quickly. We turn to the stranger again as Kareth moves quickly to stop the new guy from running out the door. 

For a very long moment no one says anything, then the man lifts his hand, “What are you doing here?” Archonus lifts his hand showing the tattoo that has become clean, “I am a talon for the king.” The stranger silently shows an exact mirror tattoo on his palm. “I am here under the king’s order’s, but this I never agreed to this. I was told we would be looking for something something hidden, but not this” he looks around disgusted. Kareth releases his hold on Farathier’s uniform, “Screams. Must help.”

Kareth again shows the way, we leave Farathier to his fate as he did try to help us. We step out the door hearing more movement in the room directly to our right. Arfin and Arhonus put shoulder to door ripping it from the hinges. Farathier runs to the next door hand reached out to turn the knob, as I see a man dart from the third and last door in the hallway. As he runs down the hallway I yell “Stop!”, and give chase. I hear one of my companions behind me moving much faster then me, and shortly the large green form of Kareth move swiftly past me. Before I can fire the monk has pinned and knocked the figure unconscious. Keeping my bow knocked and pointed at the trolls head I ask the monk if he has everything under control, and get a quick “yes” thrown over his shoulder. 

Hearing whimpering to my right I reach out to open the door. Looking back I see Archonus headed straight towards me, he will be but steps behind me. I throw open the door with bow drawn, then stop horrified as I see a Minotaur blood splattered on the front of his great hairy chest and his huge axe. The walls look as if it had been raining blood for hours. In the midst of a pile of bloodied robes on the bed a slight movement catches my eye, and the whimpering gains in volume. A body wrapped only in her own blood lays trying to struggle beneath the great hand encasing her throat ever tighter. I raise my bow aiming at the smiling minators lower regions. The punishment will fit the crime.

I get only one arrow off before Archonus flashes by me along the wall. The paladin swinging her sword comes in close on his heels. I grab a sheet carelessly tossed aside and relatively clean, and move to the bed. Grabbing the woman’s arms and pulling her toward me. I throw the sheet over her, telling her to stay hidden. From the corner I continue to fire while Justice and Arhconus slash away at the evil monster.

The Minotaur hits the ground hard and as we turn to leave I hear the shouts of fire. Justice and Arhconus hearing the sounds of battle race that way, while I racing into a series of rooms. I round a doorway and see Arfin relieving himself a blanket and Kareth rummaging for I hope a water skin. Arfin uses his now wet blanket while Kareth and I use our water skins to put out the fire. As the flames die to charred remains and smoke Arfin hoarsely shouts, “Where be th’ others?” “I don’t know, but…” I am cut short by a yell, and a scream, and as one all three of us quickly turn and race toward the sounds.

Skidding around corners we find a door thick timbers splintered in a thousand places, and a demon surrounded by the new guy, Farathier, Justice, and Archonus. She glows with an unholy light and spewing curses and evil magic disappears into nothingness. “What?” Kareth looks around all of us expecting her to appear behind us. Instead we hear the garbled voice of the man who killed the priestess and the voice of a woman who just attacked Farathier arguing. Archonus and I remember the people that are still huddled in rooms around the monastery, so we all agree to split up and search for survivors and then meet back up in the basement. The one area we have not searched yet.

Most of the room are empty or only hold dead priests and priestesses… defenseless, these were people taught to love not fight. Why attack them, there was no challenge, no honor… nothing to gain… I enter the basement room and see everyone already there.

Archonus again takes the lead down the ladder into the cellar. It looks to be a small storage room, but Arhconus quickly moves a few boxes from against the wall finding a trap door under the floorboards. “There maybe others down there, and it may be another way out. We have to secure this whole area,” Justice reasons. So with Arhconus leading, then me, Justice, Kareth, Arfin and Farathier we slowly climb down the ladder and enter a dark hallway. The hallway leads us into a large open chamber. 

Opposite where we stand there is a raised dais on which a large life-like statue stands. It is a masterfully crafted figure of a half-elven female draped with revealing cloth and with partially folded wings. “The Amastatia, this must be for her. The temple above is hers as well, so it would make sense, but why the secred door?” I ponder aloud. On the ground by the statue it is written in elfish “In the shadow I morn my loss, in the shadow I avenge.” As I move closer to the statue, I feel that there is some presence watching the statue of the Anastatia, yet Archonus is walking around the statue unharmed. Archonus sees nothing unordinary and then tells us of the other trap doors he saw on the way down. We all agree to investigate this temple further. Arfin and Archonus burst into the first room yelling back for us to stay out. Looking into the room we see two of both the human and the dwarf. I hear the crashing of glass, and can only assume they are trying to break the mirrors. The human says another message is on the wall and relayed it to us, “I descended into shadow but found only soulnessness there, and there I nearly became the monster I hunted.” We all decided to go into the door across the hall. It looked to be a hallway that went a few feet the turned. With Archonus reading aloud the passage on the wall, “I held those things left to me close, the weapons fate left in my hands. Two blades, a product of my enemy’s mind and my only living child.” There is a statue at the end of the hallway of what looks to be a dark gray hooded humanoid with only two specs of color, gold and silver, on the hilts of his sheathed sword.

As Archonus got to the end of the passage, two blades came out of the wall and cut Justices arm down to the bone. Given forewarning with her holler of pain, Arhconus leaps enough so it simply grazed his shoulder. We stop and look for a way around the trap, but Archonus is too eager to wait and so shouts, “There is a door at the end here.” Then without further concern for us, Archonus disappears inside the door. We stay on our side of the trap and look at the secret doors the paladin has pointed out to the rest of us. The dwarf rushes to the door closest the entrance, after the turn. Though as he charges the door open, he quickly reappears with a burst of flame singing his clothing.

I look around and just see the shadow of Justice running toward the entrance. The monk enters the flame room, while the dwarf hurtles the next door open. Chaos it seems has taken hold of them all. I simply move up and down the hallway looking in the open doorways gathering the messages in each room. 

The first room has four pillars in each corner and an alter in the center. The torches cause something to shimmer on the alter top, as I get closer I see the elven script at the base of the alter. I saw aloud “Though the flame of magic burns hot within my blood, I sought its end.” I stand at its base and see the same hilts from the statue in the hallway one silver and one gold. They are laid out as drawn from their scabbards then laid down. Since we know the trigger, I must make it over the tile in the ground. Yet with the wounds I already have sustained, I must ask with a smile if Kareth would throw me over the tile. However, in the process of throwing me he hits the tile, and though it gives me a few more wounds to look at later it seems the flames do not faze him at all. 

As the dwarf, Arfin, comes barreling down the hallway obviously trying to enter the other door, I grab his arm. His red face darts to look at my hand, and though I know he is upset I just say, “If you wait one second, I may be able to trigger the tile and then we have one less thing to worry about.” He grudgingly agrees, and waits as I push my staff on the tile. The blades come out and wiz over my head, and then come to a halt as they did before. The dwarf enters the room and yells, “Yet magic was her gift no less then love, and to extinguish it disgraced her memory.” That must be the message from this room. Suddenly the fire in the braises glows brighter and the dwarf falls back out onto the tile as two fire elementals rise from the flames and roam the room. The elementals rush the door, but their magic seems contained to the room alone. My arms start to shake with the strain of holding the tile, “We have to use something else here.” Arfin gets the good idea to push the statue over the tile in the hallway. Kareth and Arfin get it to lean on one wall so it lays across the tile and the doorway with the elementals. 

Disappearing frantically into the doorway Arhconus was last seen entering, Arfin’s call can be heard. As Kareth and I reach the doorway Arhconus and Arfin reappear, though Archonus looks as if he had thrown his clothes in a shredder. His dark eyes flashing with excitement he rushes to tells us, “A platform that seemed to go nowhere and a message on the floor that read, “But one can see into the light from deepest darkness, and there, in my pain I finally saw the pain of others.” At the end he hit a wall suddenly and had something try to throw a spell of blindness at him. He then entered a room with a statue of an elf with two swords one short that seemed to be holding the roof up and one long in it’s scabbard. The statue had a red stone in its eye that seemed to be a ruby gem. As he entered he saw another message at the back and so went to read it “I gather you to watch and to punish.” With a grinding of stone against stone the statue then seemed to come alive, and though he made it out, was not sure what to do. 

Looking around me, trying to put the pieces together, “It’s Link. Link Woodshadow, he suffered blindness, saw in a different- did you try to close your-“ but Archonus had already turned on his heels and was racing back toward the door at the end of the hall. We followed behind and heard his command to keep our eyes closed, so with that Kareth reached out. I grabbed hold of Arfin’s hand, while he reached up letting his hand be engulfed by Kareth’s large fist. I took a deep breath and closed my eyes trusting those before me.

There was the scratching of steel against steel and then a light breeze seemed to move around me. I knew it was the statue weaving the swords Archonus warned us of, but with a scary sense of accuracy the statue never quite touched us. Kareth must have found the next doorway for he told Arfin and I to duck. Still in darkness we slowly entered another secret room. I felt the door close behind me, and before we could ask anything more Archonus’ reassuring voice reached out to us. “You can open your eyes.” 

Even with our eyes open, I seem to be encased in darkness. Then slowly a flickering light on the stone seems to get brighter, and on the wall was written, “The shadow must be your home but you must not loose yourself to it, or you shall become your enemy.” That was when I knew, this was a test and puzzle, but the reason for why still alluded us. We decided to go back to see if we could find the others and make sure we had all the pieces leading up to this point. So back we went to the first two doors we had passed over. 

Archonus entered the first door on the right. He shouted from within the room “Only from beyond the light can you love its warmth.” As he exited he described the room as having four braises in the corners that spewed flame at the middle of the room when entered. As Arfin eagerly moved toward the door on the left, I moved to lean against the corner of the hallway, since they seemed to have placed me in charge of remembering all the pieces. Archonus exited another room and walking towards me told me the next part, “Half my sight was taken, but my blindness was complacency for me.” He also told me that this room had four columns with a statue of who we now knew to be the Woodshadow behind one column looking over a statue of his bride a young Pendara the Amastatia. Kareth and Arfin soon reappeared, and of all things the dwarf looked happy to be in this place. It must be the stone, the darkness, the adventure, the thrill… how strange since I longed for nothing more then to feel the night air again. 

To complete the puzzle we agreed to re-enter the mirror room, and sure enough found a hidden door there. This lead into a room that held two statues facing each other. “The hero’s of the last war, Quarion and the Tain Apecto,” I said into the quietness of the room. Quarion the Great a friend of both Pendara and Link made the great wall to the north forever imprisoning the Evil Bluestar. The other the Apecto founded the church of the light and with his blade banished the Bluestar to his northern prison. These were legends all children were taught, but why here. Everything up to this point had been about the Woodshadow and the Amastia, those these two were friends of theirs it still doesn’t…..“Lost to the light I wondered and my former companions were blind to me” I slowly read the words scrolled in the stone floor. This is a story none had written of, a story forgotten. 

I saw Kareth and Arfin’s backs huddled in the next doorway, but then pushed back as Arhconus leapt out slamming the door behind him. Looking again at me, “I aim you at the heart of evil. Fight, and die if you must, immolating evil in the flames of righteousness.” I remained where I was, slowly locking the story into place. Selura could have made a great song of this sad story, I shall have to tell her of it when we see her again. With that happier thought I advance as Arhconus quickly turns to the next set of doors instead of telling us what was in the room. 

They advance slowly with me right behind into another statuary room. Again only two statues facing each other. The statue across the room is of a dwarf encased in ice, and so must be Gawyn Thunderheart. Ice? Across from it is a black stone statue of a true alder, but this one eludes my understanding. As I glance around looking for the message the stone crumbles and moves. I try to shoot the stone dwarf in front of me, while Arhconus and Kareth attack the elf statue quickly shattering it completely. The dwarf seems to not sustain damage, but with some trigger returns to its original position. 

Kareth points to the wall behind him, and from beside him Arhconus reads, “Our vengeance must not be confined to the cause of our loss, but to that which endangers the people to which I once swore protection and allegiance.” The Bluestar. The dark lichlord in the North. I remain a few feet into the room, watching as the others search for another entrance or exit. This can not be the end. Arfin suddenly pipes up from behind the dwarven statue, “’Ere’s a door!” Kareth and Arhconus quickly go over and help him move the statue away. Light fills the dark chamber as they open the door. 

I remain in the room to study the message. Vengeance for his wife and child no doubt, and his friends these other great legends… but what other dangers… there are so many, and why the riddle? But who would put it together and why?

I see the outline of Archonus’ figure in the doorway as he looks back into the room, “Here is another message ‘You are now the hidden warriors a secret force for my vengeance, for good, the Blades of the Woodshadow.” At Arfins laugh of delight, Arhconus leaves he doorway. “Look a’ all the weapons! Masterful!” 

I start to take a step towards my friends a smile lighting my face, a simple puzzle. No big- the smile vanishes as I feel a tap on my shoulder. Turning my head I am surprised to see the top of a finely crafted bow inches off my shoulder. A light female voice asks me, “Why are you here?” I turn my head further to face this new comer. I only see a slender tall hooded figure possibly female, an arrow tip gently nudges me in my back the finely crafted bow pulled tight. I raise my arms and at first can not say anything knowing my companions are too far away and engrossed in the weapons… I also feel no animosity from her, and since she easily could have killed me but has chosen to not. There is a chance she knows something, and I the others can still get out. 

She asks me to turn around and to step into the light, as I do I drop my bow to hopefully get the attention of my companions. I know my bow is useless against her, and in my weakened state I would not last long. As I step into the light the door behind me swing shuts, and though still not scared I am unsure why she has me and who she is. She pulls back her hood and I see a very old stately beautiful elf, though not entirely a full elf. She reminds me significantly of the statue we saw in the first big room, but obviously not the same one…as she lowers the bow releasing the tension the folds of her cloak shift and I see she has feathery wings folded beneath. So she is a descendant, possibly even the daughter, of the Amastatia. 

I tell her that we- that I am searching for survivors or injured people from the monastery above. She knows I am tell at least a partial truth and asks me again to answer her questions with the full truth. I tell her that we where coming to the aid of a priest who told us this monastery was under attack, and one of my companions was raised and schooled here. Once here we saw the people being killed and the monastery defiled, we knew we had to help them. We then looked for survivors…..” She cuts me off to say “That is still not an explanation as to why you are here and why you completed the task.” There seems no reason to keep the truth from her, and let her know that curiosity took hold once we made it to the corridor. Companions she knows they are there, are they injured? She asks if I learned anything and I can only say, “Yes, but I am too anxious with my companions on the other side of a door with no idea what is happening to them.” She tells me they will be alright and asks if I will come with her, that we must speak and that I am to see her father. Through this talk I have noticed that she not only looks like the statue of the Anastati, but she also looks very vaguely like….. Me.

I told her my name, and why I was there again. She was intent upon my words of the happenings in the monastery above, and asked as if fearing the answer if the abbess and abbot still lived. I knew the lady abbess had been slain but the king’s man and by Selura’s crying scream gathered the old man whose head we saw on the pike out front was the Abbots. She leaned wearily against the stone and uttered “At least our secret is still safe.” We both tense and turn toward a creaking noise coming around the corner, but she relaxes as a hunched over figure appears in the midst of a coughing fit. She seems unconcerned though the coughs seem to be racking his frail body. Though her face is full of concern and love, her words seem harsh, “I thought I told you to stay in the hall” “And stay I did” came the tart reply. It seems they know each other well, is this her father? 

His skin weathered through the thousands of years he had lived, though his warrior training still evident in his gnarled hands. Hating to see one in pain, I asked if he has need of anything. This got his attention as he looks towards me a dull red flash from his left eye socket. “I need a chair and my sight, but neither of these I think can you provide,” he answers, a smile cracking his lips showing the devilishly good looks he once held. Hoping to give him some humor, “Though I may not be able to help, I have a dwarf companion that may fashion a chair for you, though it may not be grand it would be suitable for sitting. He smiles and chuckles, then as his daughter did, asks why I am here. 

I shift uneasily feeling my strength slowly ebbing through the multiple small wounds I have sustained. I can feel even in their age they wield great power and seem at ease with the shadows and with the weapons each carries. They have fought battles and been through a lot in their long lives, and have knowledge that maybe we can use. The woman however is less at ease, and seems a little on edge with this new comer. As I finish the last story I had told the daughter, She walks away from me never turning her back. Grabbing his arm and steering him into the hallway behind them I am left alone.

I look around the room and back at the door behind me. I put my hand on the door and attempt to push it open. So muttering to the door, “I can only hope you are all well, but you are safer together I am sure.” I leave it alone. As the elves enter again, the female asks if I have time for a story, and I can only reply, “You have assured me that my friends will be safe and I can not leave without your permission. So I am up for a story.” She assures me again that my friends will be fine and then launches into her tale: 

“Long ago a warrior alder and a half alder meet and feel dearly in love with each other. They fought side-by-side and eventually came to bear a child. The rejoiced at the childs birth and they taught her the ways of both parents, yet too soon the father and child where called to a far off mission. The mother carrying another child waited protected by powerful friends and allies. Later when the husband and child returned they found one of the friends entrusted to swearing the wife and unborn child had been slain.” She looks at me then and quietly says, “but maybe those friends lied.”

I look from one to the other, and ask if I could assume that she is speaking of them, that he is Link Woodshadow and she is his daughter and only heir? The woman glances to the man as he rises to full height and pushes back his cloak. I see for the first time not a frail old man, but an ancient elderly elf covered in armor only seen in old texts. Instead of eyes he has a vacant white ball in one side and in the other there is a red stone. It seems to glitter and flash with fire and life, yet within the blink of an eye become just a dead stone again. Even before he tells me I know I am right, he is the legendary Link Woodshadow. Friend and Hero himself of the last great war, husband of the Amastaia, Punisher of the Alder race, slayer of Blue Mages. Motioning proudly to the woman, “She is my daughter.” 

She asks if I have family, and I answer again that there are none still alive. As my mother died giving me life, and my father just a scant year ago. She asks if I have anything from them, and I tell her from my father my kukri, and arm guards. My father had always told me to hide it, but that just because it would remind him of the wife he lost. I slowly pull it from my shirt, saying, “From my mother only this.” She stares at it then asks if she can see it closer. She sees my hesitation and tells me to trust her. I pull it from around my neck. As she takes it, she rips a cord from her throat and throws it to me. I catch it and as my fingers graze the surface I know without looking it is the same as the one I wore for the last thirty years. Not daring to believe, I open my hand rolling the claw and leave over and over.

From my surprised study of the amulet I hear her tell him that it is as they thought and looks to me saying ‘so the child must have lived.’ She turns to me and throws me my amulet and motions for hers. After the exchange, the Woodshadow turns his head toward me and says that they have been in shadow and must remain there to fight, as the hour of their arrival is not yet at hand. He has an offer for all of us, but wants to know what I would say first, and I think of the stranger who is presently apart of the party. I tell them of my fear, not knowing if I doom my companions, but he simply nods. Their lives are at stake, I will tell the others as soon as I can. 

He then tells me of the single table full of treasure that they can have for completing the trial, and whatever else lies around that they give fair price for. In return they can not speak of this place. When he is done, she asks if I know where I will be heading. I can only tell her my destination is Thanesport so long as nothing else happens. Neither seem to want to just leave.

Link tells me of the others, the other temples such as this and the other warriors to their cause. They all have tattoos of the amulet on their neck or on the inside elbow of their arm. If they do not have these markings then they are not who they say they are. If I need to get a message to them I must find one of these temples. There I am to leave a message; the shadows will know me and will know where Link and his daughter may be found. He turns and leave no good-bye, she at least pauses turning to utter, “Now we must go. Good-bye….. Niece.” The stone closes behind them.

I feel the air move as the door behind me opens, and there stand my companions. They seem surprised to see me. Archonus stands in the doorway, as our eyes meet he gives me a quick questioning look handing me my bow. As I take it the dwarf says, “Where were ye?” “I was…” I can not lie to them, pointing to the table at the front, “Everything on that table is given freely to us as reward for completing the trial.”

Arfin pushes for more, but I tell him I gave a promise that should be enough. After they put the gifts into the bag of holding, I see the dwarf start to touch the other objects. I tell them they are free to take what they want if they will but give equal price for it in return. Noticing I had gone missing, they had gone searching apparently finding Justice on the way. Soon I hear their happy chatter from the various rooms. I see a compound shortbow in the main room and after giving my price; I walk to a plain chain shirt in a corner and put that on as well.

I then stand sentry at the doorway not knowing what do for the rest of the promise.

Justice and Archonus are the first that approach as if to leave. I stop and ask them to not speak of this place though I can not say why. Justice bows at the waist and flourishes her sword out and somehow it is laid at my feet she says “I give this my word of your secret safe and these memories shall remain locked in my mind forever.” Archonus looks askance at Justice and says simply, “I give you my word, but all haste is needed now.” Justice tells me that they are off to Thainesport to save Jane who is actually of the dragon blood and should be ruling this kingdom, so much for my thoughts of trust. She trusted this Talon, but not us. I will not stop them, and just hope when next we meet it will be under a good star. Maybe I made the right choice… too many secrets. 

I do not have to wait long, since Arfin, Kareth, and Farathier come from differing directions into the entry room. I stand easily blocking the door. Looking to Kareth and Arfin I ask if they will agree to say not a word of this place nor of what they have seen here today to anyone. Arfin is hesitant, but gives his word, as does Kareth. Next I turn to Farathier, and ask if he will give me his oath not to speak of what he has seen or of the knowledge of this place. He tells me he will not say anything, and I can only hope that he will keep his word. He tossed in with us as an outcast above in the monastery, and he did explain some things to us. I move to the side and gesture them to leave. As I re-enter the hallway I look back into the shadows and say a small good-bye with a well wishing for what is now possibly my family. So many things, so much treachery, it could all come to mean nothing, or be a mistake. So many generations and blood to be told by an amulet alone… 

Once up stairs, I push a barrel of wine and try to cover our tracks down there as best I can. I then go up the ladder and am almost pushed back down as a bucket is thrown towards me. I easily pluck the bucket from the air and look around to utter chaos as Mr. Miagi’s people seem to have infiltrated the monastery. Weaving my way around the chaos to the doors outside I see they are setting up what looks to be a small makeshift camp. 

I stop some of the monastery priests and ask who would be in charge and trying not to wince ask about a healer. Upstairs, is the general agreement. Some seem to recognize us as helpers, warriors, but most are still too shocked to do more then busily work. Gradually I narrow down the new leader and which room he is in. It is a larger room forms laying about, the smell of blood, vomit, and medicine clouding the air. I ask if I can help, but looking me up and down says he has everything under control there and that I should go rest as he does not have the strength to heal me if I should keel over. I ask if my two companions, the paladin and the talon were able to get away okay. He says only the man went, the other is with the new people. 

I leave the room asking as I go for Justice, since she tend to stick out in a crowd everyone remembers her. I slowly walk across the balcony, looking down stairs watching Arfin and Kareth help the people below. I cross to the abbesses room, slowly pushing open the door. The body has been removed, but the blood and the damage remains. Outside the back room I am stopped by a little man who imitates a sleeping motion. Not sure what is happening but understanding the need for sleep I simply curl on the floor in front of the door, and hope he will not bother me.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 28, 2004)

another nice update, Kat.  Ah - the memories!


----------



## ledded (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice!  I like the single perspective layered against the main Story Hour, makes for some very interesting, full-flavored reading.  None of that carb-diet, low-fat, low-sugar story hour for me, thanks. 

Keep up the good stuff.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 30, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Nice! I like the single perspective layered against the main Story Hour, makes for some very interesting, full-flavored reading. None of that carb-diet, low-fat, low-sugar story hour for me, thanks.
> 
> Keep up the good stuff.



Thanks!!!!  i've been lacking in the update department having to much fun reading your story hour!!!!  

Hopefully some of the other PC's will post thier 'journals' as well- I love the extra flavor


----------



## Laurel (Sep 30, 2004)

*Chapter One- "Shadows of the Past"*

_Day Eight- Monastery of the Sacred Heart_

I slowly open my eyes to find that dawn had broken some hours ago. The door at my back opened. I quickly look in and see the little man standing over Justice as she awakens. I look around the room, shattered furniture, torn wall hangings, even the ashes in the fireplace are spread across the floor. I go to the window looking out across the yard, slowly steadying my breathing. Too many emotions and thought swirl round my brain, and the peace eludes me. I slowly sink to the floor, shards of a broken mirror reflect a splintered picture. A young woman wearing torn clothes, dried blood and dirt mar her normally light skin. Long fingers reach up pushing tangled brown straw away. Thick muscles jump through the arm slowly working the kinks out of the mess. The image revealed as the strands part is not one easy on the eyes. Sharp angles and scars fracture the image more then the shattered glass. The calloused fingers move over a chiseled cheek drawing the wetness from tears through the grime. Michael had taught me a good brain and quick hand would mean longer survival then a pretty face, and he seemed to never mind my appearance. I look back toward Justice’s room. I had never thought about it, but now… I stared back at eyes flashing bright green with unshed tears. Michael it seems had never had to worry about catching someone… what was I thinking. He was gone…

I hear Justice dismiss the little man in common, and then as each morning her voice softly repeating the words of her code. For the first time I let myself hear the meaning of the words. Looking out the broken window, seeing the sun shine and the birds sing as if nothing had happened, I realized it didn’t matter what I thought or what I wanted.

Quiet. Silence. Then her footfalls on the on covered stone floor. I move toward the doorway meeting her as she exits the room. I can see dark circles under her eyes, but that is all that mars the face. Brushing a hand through her long tresses she quickly tells me of her new burden. It seems Mr. Miagi went away and left her in charge of all these people. She can not simply leave them now, so she sent Arhconus on his way to help Jaine. Determined to follow him once they were settled here. We go in search of the new Abbott and Abbess and after a debate knowing that they can not give protection to the strangers, we all agree that Mr. Miagi’s people can stay. Justice then goes and tells Mr. Miagi’s people about it. They seem to not understand but will not budge until ordered, and wait for Justice’s return.

The monastery has agreed to give us new horses hoping to speed us away. A larger blond form exits the monastery. He carries a large lance and a bag. He hesitates then with purposeful strides walks to where we have gathered. Seeing a fellow warrior he faces Justice. He now has a price on his head and will be marked for death. He wishes to join us. He can no longer serve a king who orders what Tain had done here, and he needs answers. Justice continuing to look him in the eyes tells him she knows the need for truth and that he may tag along. So with Kareth, Justice, Arfin, and Farathier, I track Archonus’ direction to Thainsport. 

Even with the sun finally reaching its peak the wind bites through our clothes as we race along the underbrush. We find him calmly sitting by a small stream, mud and shadows back in place. It seems his body shut down at last needing to rest and to heal. A dark speck flies over head, and he whistles shortly holding out an arm as it dives for him. It seems he has made a friend in his journey.

As we all head for Thainesport we discuss Jaine and possible ways to get in to the city. Our best bet as we the outskirts of civilization start to encroach is to simply walk through the gates and hope to go un noticed. A large tavern overflowing with patrons stands in our way, and needing to keep a low profile we dismount. I take Arfin’s reigns as he jumps down and almost scurries into the tavern. Hopefully he will save some for us,” Justice says a surprising smile curving her normally stern features. As the rest of us approach we see three dwarves talking to Arfin. As we weave our way closer I hear a strange language. This must be dwarven. They seem to want him to sign a legal document, but even after Arfin asks about it the leader will only ask if he has clan loyalties and will see them to be the best they should be. Arfin caves and finally signs the document. The leader breathes a sigh of relief, and then orders drinks for all. He hands Arfin the document and tells him in common, “Congratulations you are now the ambassador for Clan Thunderheart, please report there as soon as you can.” Arfin in between gulps asks “How can I find this place?” “It is at the center of town and the only one that is empty!” Then the three dwarves down in one gulp their ale and depart. This could be the answer we needed. We have another way to enter the city. 

Across the room I recognize Mr.Miagis daughter, Tara, taking money from a male customer and then leading him upstairs. I pat Justice on the shoulder and motion to the stairs. Arfin sees where I point, and both the paladin and dwarf charge after them. As Arfin tops the stairs he throws money down at Tara’s feet, and Justice yells her name and to stop. Tara acknowledges both people coming towards her, but only stops and looks pleadingly at Justice telling her, “I go later with you.” With checks reddening I yell to the man that I want her first. Though some of those nearest give me a quizzical look most couldn’t hear a steeldrake being fired. The man simply grabs Tara’s arm and pushes her forward. The paladin grabs the man and pushes him to the floor, as the dwarf hits him on the head with the leather pouch of coins. Arfin still down by the mans head gives a great heave to his shoulders and I watch stunned as the body rolls over the railing to the bar below. There are some quick cries and yells, but even that can’t keep them from their drink for long.

Justice quickly takes Tara into a private room, while I stand outside the door. This isn’t the place for privacy nor safety. I can hear them speaking quietly in Miagi’s own strange language, and know there is a problem but not what it is. Justice seems to be trying to give Tara her sword back, but she will not take it. I hear the floor creak beside me and see Kareth’s smiling face beside mine. He puts a finger to his mouth an then pushing the door open walks in. I see around his shoulder Justice on her knees forcing the blade at Tara. With wisdom beyond his intelligence Kareth walks up and places a hand on Justice shoulder. Using his not so elegant ways he tells Justice the problem, Justice ponders this and then turns to Tara crisply ordering her to do something. Tara’s hand reaches out and with head bowed she takes the sword. 

Justice offers no explanation and I take the signal from Kareth to not ask. It seems just more tying Justice to those people. We all go downstairs and meet at a side table. “We now have a legitimate way to get past the guards,” Justice states looking pointedly at Arfin. A commotion at our backs causes all to turn as a very round dwarf barrels his way through the crowd. He seems to be as wide as the table but barely able to see above it, and a mass of dark hair braided down his back and over his face. He’s even more hairy then Arfin. “Any of you Arfin?” says a surprisingly higher voice for a male dwarf. It then dawns on me this is a lady. Arfins head pops up on the far side of the table, “I am he, and who are ye?” She rounds the table. Once directly in front of him, she tells him she was sent by Gawyn to collect him to the keep, as he should be there by now. Arfin looks at us and then quickly divulges that that’s all fine and good for him, but that we require a more secret way in. As the discussion goes back to slipping past the guards Kareth pipes up, “Sewers?” This starts a new debate, and opens more possibilities. At long last we have agreed on a course. Justice goes over the plan once more making sure we understand every part of it.


----------



## ledded (Sep 30, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!! i've been lacking in the update department having to much fun reading your story hour!!!!



 Wow.  I thought I had only a few comics-repressed males reading mine.  Cool.   



> Hopefully some of the other PC's will post thier 'journals' as well- I love the extra flavor



I like this a lot.  We had thought about doing something very similar with our main group's Story Hour (Medallions), kind of like letting players who wanted to post their perspective on what happened, but that one is so episode-oriented and often full of X-Files-ish plot twists that we were afraid that it would have a negative effect on what the main SH was trying to accomplish.  Reading this journal makes me realize that it would probably have only made it more fun.  I'll keep this in mind when we start another big campaign with the accompanying Story Hour.


----------



## Xath (Oct 5, 2004)

Whooo!  And I finally enter the story.  Now I'll have to start posting...


----------



## Laurel (Oct 5, 2004)

*Chapter 2- “Scions of a Dying Age”*

_Evening Day Eight- Thainesport_

Leading the first group to the city walls is Justice with head held high looking like a leader heading into a parade. Arfin’s swaying compact body rides beside her his eyes still studying the scroll he signed and which has doomed him to act as ambassador for his clan. Xath a mixed look of frustration and boredom creasing her mouth and causing her to inch slowly forward inches from those in front of her in line. Almost trying to push them through the gate faster. We had offered her a horse, and Justice had even said it would look less suspicious for everyone to be on horseback. Xath it seems though had a stubborn streak, and so she had smiled and said she would go without horse or she would leave on her own. Finally getting her way, “Tis no tha’ far and ye canna go tha’ fast. I’ll stay up with ye.” 

Farathier’s trails the others his figure shrouded by the gray cloak pulled tight against the wind, but also from the prying eyes of any of his fellow Talons that may recognize him. Huddled in my darkened alley I glimpse the rear of Farathier’s white horse pass beyond, now trusting only the sounds echoing back to me to be my guide. 

Archonus had set up position in an alley way three blocks from the gate. Kareth stands directly across from him in another alleyway. While I stand one block even further back, without much choice I was told by Arhconus I should stay back, rear defense. HA! His tone was such that I could almost feel the pat on my head. But I was reluctant to leave Kareth and Arhconus on their own, and everyone agreed I paralleled them for stealth. If this was how they deemed me useful so be it, since it let me stay close.

Passing beyond my position now I must look to Arhconus to be my eyes. I can pick out the black, brown and gray swirl that shrouds Archonus in darkness, even as I stare in his direction he almost seems to fade from my sight, then a glimmer of his short sword unsheathed lets me pinpoint him again. I hear the guards yell stop for the hundredth time. When will they be up? Are they already there? Are they inside and Arhconus just wants to be sure? Next time we need to work on signals a little more. The cart that signaled the end of the line passed beyond my line of sight now. 

I slowly edge my head sideways as low to the ground as I dare with the stenches. I could still hear a line at the gate, and peeking around the corner I see the others stand waiting behind a group of farmers. Arfin begins to chat with them and is soon motioning the others to clutter closer to the wagon. Justice moves her horse into the lead again showing her acceptance of whatever this change is. 

The guards wave the farmer and his barrels through, including Arfin, Xath, and Farathier with them. The blue cloaked paladin is pulled aside. Her badge of the Jade Forest and her cloak and armor marking her as an Apectin warrior. They must have orders to bring any in for questioning. I see Archon lean forward, and he quickly looks to Kareth and I. Stay! I silently command holding my hand out. She will keep her cool, and hopefully let us know if we should interfere. Archonus has already shown his will to give his life for anyone or anything, but he must give this a chance to go peacefully. I am not sure what she does, but Justice never cracking seems confident and poised. Even as she is taken into custody, she does not give any sign of protest nor distress. Too soon the gate stands empty and the moon starts to finally light the stone and garbage in a soft blue glow. Archonus looks back to us and waves the okay. Kareth, Archonus and I melt into the shadows and slowly work our way back to the tavern. As we re-enter, Archonus rents two rooms upstairs, each of us hoping to some sleep for tomorrow.

I am awakened scant hours later by what seems to be a child banging pots in the pantry… but somehow rhythmically and with a… tune? Though this is not the most high standing establishment, the entertainment not in the rooms upstairs stopped long ago. I go to the door of my private room and open it to find a fully dressed and armored Archonus looking over the balcony. He turns as I step out of the door, placing a finger to his lips in the age old message of be silent. I can hear the steadfast and loud snores of the half-orc through the now open doorway. 

Quietly Arhconus goes down the stairs and moves to the kitchen, the place of the strange drums. As he enters the kitchen, I silently hop down the last few steps. I only take one step towards the swinging door when he pushes the light wooden doors open again. The short female dwarf being pushed ahead of him. She looks disgusted though at us or her assignment I can not tell as she tells us we need to go now and get to the dwarven strong hold. There will be no clues to the sewers, and no other guide. She was ordered to being us immediately through the South gate.

I look up to the balcony to see who else has been awoken and see a few ladies not currently employed leaning over and on the rickety banister. We will not have the cover of other people to blend in with, so we have to make ourselves as others. Holding out a few coins I ask blanket for the use of someone’s make-up, with a snide remark about nothing being able to help me one motions me to follow her. Noticing time and age have not treated her nicely, I refrain from the initial anger that flares at her remark. 

Xath follows to the doorway of my room and with a huffy sigh she takes the assortment of pencils and powders away from me, roughly grabs my arm and pulls me down to her level. Holding still I let her apply the waxy smelling stuff. Once she is done with me, I glance back to the mirror. It seems the other lady was right. 

I go to find Arhconus for he will need this as well. Out by the rain catcher, I watch him fill a small bowl and then clean off his face. Straightening he squares his shoulder then turns to face me for the first time his face completely bare. I hold out the bag asking, “I am no good with the stuff, but Xath seems to have a way with it. I could go find her?” He gives me a quizzeled and stunned look as I turn to go find her. As Kareth exits the building wearing Arhconus’s armor, I see him smile at Arhconus showing him with pride that he managed the armor all on his own. 

Arhconus must have been hiding the mark on his face. A blue star that surrounds one eye. Whatever the mark means he is still Arhconus, and if it makes him uncomfortable who am I to argue. Kareth it seems has no issues with it either. As I exit the building with the dwarf in tow, I see Arhconus has managed to apply a base coat of wax, darkening his skin and once more covering his eye. Xath quickly patches up the rest making it look more natural. Arhconus hands me his belt, saying more by his look then with words. Holding them tentatively, I look him in the eyes, “Don’t worry, I will return them safely to you.” I then direct the dwarf toward my pile of quiver and both of my bows. Though all small changes each piece that places us farther from whatever fugitives they seek the better. 

I take some herb pouches out of my sack tying them to the worn belt. “It may help in a story that I am a healer.” I try to tell them. Xath nods her head, giving me a look that shouts, ‘about time you did something useful!’ I shift uncomfortably with the unbalanced weight of the swords at my hips, hoping by the time we reach the gate it will seem more natural.

As we approach the gate all seems to be going well. Two guards purple tunics starched and only slightly creased from were they lean against the walls watch for those exiting the city, while two more stand at attention five paces from the outside. All four glance up and over as our footsteps near. I look over at Xath as she looks up at me. 

Suddenly everything shifts around me and in the blink of an eye I am hundreds of feet from where I was under the shadow of the portcullis. I must have made it? 

Archonus stands legs spread over a guard lying face up and unmoving. The black falcon on the guards tunic runs red with blood. A small dagger lies died red with blood as well by the man’s hand. Arhconus’ face glows with the bluemark over his eye, “I am an agent of the Bluestar!” Comes his bellowing voice. “You would do better to hide, then fight me!” Kareth cowers at Arhconus’ feet, as Xath starts to run head long for my position. “Stop!” The voice commands again. I hold my position still shrouded in darkness- confused. “Stop!” The voice commands again more forcefully, and all stop in their tracks guards and allies alike. It is a voice none of us can deny, legs shaking in fear. Archonus takes a step toward the cowering monk and laying a hand on his shoulder pulls him up. He pushes the half-orc clothed in his armor toward Xath and looking at me commands us to run. As Xath passes, I jump out not daring to stay. The thudding of the half-orcs feet can be heard right behind me, and as I glance once more behind I see the edge of Arhconus cape disappear across the square.

The dwarfs legs pound into the stone roadway till panting her large frame pounds the door barrier with a ring as her smaller fists begin to rapidly demand an answer. As the spying window begins to open she blurts out frantically to raise the alarm, that someone- something has taken the south gate. Shouts are heard from the other side as I turn to Kareth seeing his confused and hurt look. I know his look mirrors my own.

As the gate opens to let a small dwarven form run out, we push by and into the giant stone fortress. Justice strapping her sword belt on approaches behind Kareth sliding in as the doors bang closed. The main building doors open revealing a groggy Arfin and a tunic-less Farathier. Inadequately, Kareth and I stutter and ramble trying to tell them what happened, feeling only more helpless at their looks of confusion. Kareth seems adamant that Arhconus was just pulling some ruse. I have to agree it was a very good performance, but it had- _had_ to be only that. Justice’s eyes darken as our story wove on and at the end she simply orders us to bed, as she stalks off saying she has things to do. It seems her story is not worth telling nor why she is just now returning to the strong hold… maybe she got lost… maybe…there are already too many secrets and lies to darken the waters I shouldn’t look for more.

Briefly Arfin and Farathier let us know what has been happening there, before they two go off to their own duties. Xath stands and listens unnoticed by us all. As I start to head toward the door she places her bulk in front of me. Holding out my quiver and bows. I thank her my fingers easily wrapping around the strap and wood as he whole arm releases them. 

I roam around feeling with each step the walls closing in till finally I set foot into a room with a layer of dust covering everything, but spying a small arrow slit bringing in cool clean air move further inside. I slowly trudge over to a child sized bed and easily move it closer to the slit. Not bothering to do much more then take off my pack, place Arhconus’ swords and belt between my body and the wall, and sneeze repeatedly at the dust before I fall deeply asleep.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

For more on Xath's personal take go to her story hour : *http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103000*


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

*Chapter Two: "Scions of a Dying Age"*

_Day Nine- Thainesport_

I barely have time to open my eyes when a roar from the inner courtyard has me jumping to my feet. I lean over the small bed and look through the narrow slit to see brushed red haired hands covering a gapping mouth. Arfin’s call for breakfast issues forth again ringing through the stone walls. Quickly sweeping up the sword, bow, quiver and pack I race for the doorway hoping to get out of the echoing halls before he yells once more.

Barely keeping my feet under me as I wrap the scabbard to my hip, I hear Justice shout for him to be quite and that we are on the way if he gives us a chance. Racing toward her voice, I round a corner and crash headlong into Kareth’s chest. As if the splitting headache still ringing through my ears wasn’t enough. I place a hand over my nose as Kareth points down the hallway seeming undisturbed by the echoing commotion. I can only roll my eyes heavenward wishing my ears for the first time were not so sensitive and follow the chiseled green body in front of me. 

We enter the library to find Justice, Farathier, Arfin, and Xath all ready discussing ways to free the Lady Jaine and the old cleric Preston. a message is brought from the door guards. Only moments into our debate of trying to figure out how to free the Lady Jaine and the old cleric Preston, a nock pound my still sensitive head. Arfin goes to answer it, and returns bearing a formal scroll closed with the King’s seal. He scans it a few times, till finally Justice urges him to read it aloud. It states that by order of the King the traitors Jaine Rhynn and Joshua Preston will be hanged in public at sundown. 

This gives us even less time then we had thought. Still working through this information a series of announcements arrive. Individually Arfin, Justice, Kareth and I have all received invitations to the Kings box to watch the ‘entertainment at sundown’ as the card read. After reading his, Arfin reaches into a pouch at his waist pulling out another card out and tossing it to Xath. He declares gruffly that it will allow Xath to enter as the representative of Clan Thunderheart. Farathier alone has no way to get in and us wondering at the open welcome we have received. With only a few hours to go we continue our search for a better sooner way to reach the two prisoners. As a last option we will go to the ceremony and try to stop it there, but after Arfin convinces Xath to join our cause she has some ideas of how to get the information.

Farathier and Arfin go to look over the site of the hanging, and perhaps find a way to entrench him there. Arfin reports back at midday that he is at a loss for how to get them safely in and out of the square. They did however manage to get Farathier hidden though with Arfin’s roaming eyes tonight we will see just how well. They agreed that he would watch and wait, apparently Farathier knew that this would become our only course of action.

Arfin thinks to enlist the aid of his new clan, with Xath’s encouragement, though she even now seems less convinced or impassioned as we are. After a disheartening and unconvincing plea to Gawyn Thunderheart, Arfin instead turns to Xath as a messenger to find John Rhynn the known voice of rebellion in the city. 

Morning fades to Midday and we receive a strange message from the rooftop guards, it is written in Arhconus’s hand but tells us not to do anything- to simply wait, act normal and meet after the execution at the rusty tavern by the water front. It seems things have come full circle, for that was the tavern we all had entered when the pirates struck. Archonus seems to have a plan, and so far that is more then we have. Xath returns not having found out much from the Rhynns. We agree to follow Arhconus’s instructions, but we try to hide weapons as well…. Just in case. As we split up for the two hours we have Justice grabs my arm and looking pityingly at my clothes pulls me along behind her. I finally manage to get her to halt and ask what she is about. It seems no one would dare meet the king without a suitable gown. Sadly my one thought as we walked to a near by shop was gown? Why not simply a dress? The next hour was my first crash course in the layers and intricacies of court attire. 

An hour before sundown, a court crier runs through the streets reminding everyone of the big event. It seems the King wishes to have the entire city there. We leave our weapons and armor in a closed off room, hoping for it to stay safe and hoping we are correct in following Arhconus’ plan. 

The main portal door has been left open in everyone haste to get a good seat, and following the trickling throng of late goers, we slowly approach the King’s box. Justice leads daintily holding the edge of her dress out of the mud and dirt. I tried unsuccessfully to mimic her ease of swishing the skirt around people. A guard gruffly steps forward a pike horizontally blocking our forward motion. He asks what we want. I step forward and in uncommon forcefulness tell him, “We were summoned by the king to be at his side” pushing the scroll with my invitation at his puffed out chest. The guard quickly scans the document, then peering around asks the others for theirs. After going over each one diligently he yells to someone called simply, “Fellowes,” to take us up to the box personally. He moves the pike upward far above his head then crisply gives a short bow. 

I breathe a sigh of relief that we were not searched, knowing even with a slight tap all the daggers Justice hid under her skirts would be felt. As I top the stairs I am jolted to a halt. I see a familiar figure standing back towards us, but there is no way I would mistake that back… that fine dark hair. He wears a rich black velvet doublet with slight hints of gold and silver running easily through it. It almost calls my eyes to follow the lines down the newly polished leather boots with gold buckles. As my eyes slowly make their way back up it doesn’t register that he has turned. He holds a glittering gold blade in his lean hands, while giving us his easy smirk. As Kareth bumps into me, I take a step forward keeping my eyes on Edriss. My mind still stuck on what? Why? How?… I can only remember how he left us at the monastery, how he was just gone… And to think I was actually worried what had become of him!

I turn to see King Tain approach us. I follow Justice’s lead and try to mimic as best I am able to her fluid curtsey. The king takes Justice’s hand slowly pulling her upright. A pace behind her Arfin, Kareth and I all rise up. He gently kisses her hand a secret smile etching his face, “Mistress Fairweather.” He turns to me and taking my hand repeats the motion. Looking at the others he bows stiffly. With no other small talk, he very gravely tells of his need for our allegiance to go north and get a special weapon for him. If we dot his for him it would mean the end to the worries of the Bluestar. For if this blade is destroyed so is the soul of the Northern King. He flows easily from the statements to the question, “Will you give it?” Justice still by his arm works to conceal the venom in her voice and eyes as she tells the king that she has other, higher allegiances. The king merely smiles broader and so tells her that many in his service have allegiances to multiple people and deities. Knowing we would surely loose and have no hope of saving Jaine and Pretson should we fight she concedes and finally gives her pledge to the king. The king switches his stare to Arfin standing next to Justice’s side. He looks at the king for a long while then finally, “I will follow the paladin.” The smile looses some of it’s honesty, but remains in place as he turns to look at Kareth and then to me. Kareth mearly nods his agreement at first, but the king easily says even short words would be sufficient, and so an “I also” is issued forth. Looking around as if surprised by the late hour raises his arms to quiet the crowd. He tells them of our heroism and that since we helped bring in Jane, we are pardoned of all past crimes. Lies within lies yet all holding some truth.

Then the drums start, a death march, and the traitor Jane Rhynn and her accomplice, Joshua Preston are walked out. The nooses hang limply in front of them. As the black hooded executioner loops the rope around Pretson’s neck first, I look at Justice and the others. As the rope goes round Jaines neck I lean forward trying to glimpse Xath in the nobles box. I loud boom echoes through the silent yard. The executioner stands hands round Jaines neck motionless. Her head slowly turns as she and Preston suddenly wink out of existence and the guard falls heavily to the ground. Finally a shout goes up, for guards to protect the king. A darkly hooded figure jumps on to the rickety scaffolding, pushing back his hood as the guards rush at him. It is a familiar face, a welcoming face- Archonus Arrendor. Talk about going into sacrifice yourself! The guards attack Archonus, worrying about the intruder and not the missing prisoners. 

The blonde head and silver helmet of Farathier appears on the hill top astride his light gray horse. From his position just off to the right he carefully and slowly raises his crossbow and fires. The little man standing next to the king flies back with the impact of the bolt. At the shout to protect the king, the crowd goes wild, racing to every entrance, clashing rich and poor alike, shoving grime on rags and riches. The man next to me yells at the guards near the hill to attack Farathier. Luckily the first shot fired misses Farathier, who wheels his horse down the opposite side of the hill. At least I know one of us made it out safely. 

A blob of song with surprising ease leaps from the noble’s box, and races toward where Farathier was last seen. While Archonus is on the podium fighting the guards, he also cuts the rope holding Jaine’s neck and the one holding her hands. Pushing the small dagger into her hands. The guards take no notice of Jane moving about and just concentrate on Archonus, what is wrong with them? 

I see the guard in front of me taking aim at Archonus, so I step forward and scream in his ear, “We are all going to die!” This startles him more then I hoped for and he swivels partially around and fires his gun over his companions head. His companion unfortunately with more battle experience swivels with his sword drawn and stabs the guard in two quick motions. Removing the blades he turns to glare at me. I smile weakly, but know the ploy will not hold and having just watch with what ease he dealt with the guard I know I am no match for him. With all my companions now gone from around me I jump to the nobles platform and hoping to get some clear space to run through I yell at them “Run for your lives.” This gets them moving to hopefully throw the guards off more. As I run through the throng of nobles, I hear a thump behind me a swivel hands ready to attack, but smile when I see on the Rhynn family with his foot out and a guard face down on the platform. I nod my thanks at the Rynn family member but know to give no more though or glance that way. I quickly scan the scene before me.

Justice and Arfin are nowhere to be seen, while Kareth and Archonus battle on and around the stage. Beyond them I see two figures with almost a visible force surrounding them. Both tall warriors stand near to each other letting waves of arrows fall on the guards around the scaffolding. There is a loud ‘bang’ from the king’s stage and I seeing Kareth and Archonus remain unaffected, look to the archers. The one with the unknown bow goes down, he must be on our side somehow to risk the dangers of shoot at the king and his men. Seeing a small group of guards heading towards him, I jump quickly down and race all out toward the fallen figure. I push past the nobles still fleeing from the box, and so mixed with them I pass the guards. I reach the figure and quickly fall to my knees. Seeing the black studded leather chest plate and a small hint of a sword hilt I know, I reach out timidly hoping to find a stranger’s face beneath the hood, but the light has other plans it seems for instead I look upon the face of Link Woodshadow. His good eyes shut closed, while his red eye seems to be a dull and lifeless. Letting my ears search for guards and trouble I let my hands and eyes go to work. I quickly take out my healer’s kit and try to stop the worse of the bleeding. I pull a healing drought out as well and try to give him strength internally. Once I have him as healed as I can with such short time. I know I can not leave him, for surely he would die otherwise, so I pick him up pray that I will not kill him with these movements. After I have him on shoulders, I see the glint of his two sword handles lying on the ground. I remember the monastery, so I grab the swords cutting one hand as I clutch both blades. I have no way to call to the female on the hill without distracting her aim, but I send a prayer her way and run as hard as I can from the guards just now reaching the bloody circle. 

As I round the hill I almost crash into Arconus running back into the square. Wordlessly he reaches out and without question I place the still unmoving elf into his stronger arms. With both hands now free I synch Link’s belt and blades to my waist. At a much greater speed now we re-enter the streets of the city, and following Archonus we reach the docks. I take point and run ahead of Archonus here to avoid any guards that may be out. The fine dress Justice picked out for me stands out starkly in the harsh torch light. Fleetingly I wonder what lecture from Justice I will get for letting the grime of the alley’s and the dirt from the trash littering the ground touch such a fine piece of clothing. 

I race slightly ahead of Archonus pushing open the door to the tavern as we reach it. Going to the first table in the corner I sweep my arm across it displacing what foul containers cluttered it’s surface. I can’t help the worry that floods my face as I turn back to Archonus, helping him gently set the frail looking elf down. I grab a candle near by and with quivering hand push the hood back again, almost hoping I saw some strange figment before. 

The candle’s light dully reflects in the still dead stone placed were an eye should be. Yes, it is Link. I look back toward Archonus not trying to hide the sadness and confusion from my face. I barely take note of the others who have slowly made their way to the tavern as well. Speaking to him quietly, "Though I have questioned in my heart, I cannot deny now that this man is who I hoped he was...” Looking now at the others, “He is Link Woodshadow." 

From the corner of my eye I see the fat groping bartender coming closer. I swiftly turn my body shadowing the face of the elf, and not even thinking of the swords widen slightly bend my knees into a crouch- ready to stop any threat he posses. Archonus moves forward holding out a hand to the bartender stopping his progress, "Is everything prepared?" 

The bartender moving his thoughtful gaze from me, looks at Archonus’ masked face sounding bored replies, "Aye, there be passage for you. But 'tisn't I who made the deal, so it's not I who'll tell you the details. Cawys is yer contact, and so yer needing to talk to him, not I. But be warned, lad-you have passage for six, and I count a shade more than six in yer party."

Hearing a soft movement from Link I turn carefully keeping my body between him and the tavern. I trust Archonus to handle and do what needs to be done, whatever deal he made he will tell us. He has kept nothing from us before. As I work to patch what little I can of the wounds, I see the gem in his eye wink with life occasionally. Holding hope that it is a good sign. Not knowing what else to do I speak to him, perhaps give him some comfort, "Uuma dela, Vara tel' Seldarine"(Do not worry, I shall protect you). 

A moist cough from the elf, followed by fluttering eyelashes-one over a flashing red gem, and the other over an eye gone white from age. "I do not...need...protection...yet" he whispered between coughing fits. "Where is my daughter...and who are the spectators?" he wearily grunted, nodding toward the rest of the gathered heroes. "I know Josh and Jaine, but the rest are...new to my eye..." He responds in the ancient elvish so I continue thinking for safety, caution or comfort he wants it. 

"Lle hen Lissenen ar' maska'lalaith tenna' lye omentuva" (your daughter was alive when last I saw her), I whisper, hoping that we are the only elves in the crowd slowly trickling in to the tavern. I can not tell him of Jaine and Preston for not even I know that. 

The warrior’s body still fit is wracked by another coughing fit. As it does, I feels tears gathering in my eyes, but quickly shake off the apparent show of weakness. Michael had never tolerated crying- a poor substitute for action he had often said. Despite this, tears continued to well up. I have only met him once before I shouldn’t feel this attachment, and although he claims to be family, I have seen so many lies worked over the last month. I would not show this weakness. 

"Tel'Mithrim, adel"(I have already lost too much, respected elder), My mind racing with the consequences of our earlier actions. He can’t stay in the city now, not any of us can. The Kings most trusted advisors did not stop them, but surely they suspected something. And Jaine.... if Jaine is truly supposed to be in power she must be kept safe. However, there remained the possibility that Jaine was no more than an innocent. She could be the rightful heir, but with no desire to play the role of queen: yet another pawn in the grand game that so many nobles seemed to thrive upon. 

Feeling him shift again beneath my hand, I concentrate on him, "Mankoi naa lle sinome?" (Why are you here? You said you would be in shadow). 

"I was...persuaded...by a...friend..." he gasped, breathing becoming ever more difficult, now. "Tain is...dangerous...he places the kingdom in gravest of danger...the Covenant" 

"Mankoi sii?" (Why now?) 

"Jaine had to...survive. She is the last true heir...Oberon's last daughter...Tain and one...other...have the Blood..." 

My mind again flashes through the possibilities. What was Link talking about? Could he tell me more? My mind flashes with the possibilities, some dark, some real, some my heart quenches at even the barest hint…. the Bluestar is moving, Archonus's mysterious actions over the last few days...how he came back into the square to aid in their escape, how he has saved each of them several times. My thoughts drift to the sword that Tain had so recently charged them with capturing, and to the scene around that strange disappearing moment. Thinking a little too hard, she utters aloud in common "the sword must be found but where, and how?" 

"The sword is...Tain's key to fulfilling...his promise...but not the only key... Fear his determination... and... fear his ambition... for ambition has led him to choose...dangerous...allies... scions of the past..." Link coughs, trying desperately to get out every word before losing consciousness again. He speaks once more, though much is un fathomable. "...the dragon rises....conquers...*cough cough* east..." the last is barely a whisper as his body relaxes. Not in death luckily, but deep slumber.

“We have to keep moving. We need to get out of these clothes, and we need to find a way out of here,” Justice’s calm voice rings around me. No first I must take care of Link, first and only, and I won’t leave him to fate. Even if he wasn’t family, he came help us and got hurt in the process. I wrap his cloak about him, tying the makeshift bandages as best I can.

Xath appears at my side tucking the Woodshadows cloak tightly about him as I hold him in my arms. Speaking to the group, “I have gotten us a room, so we may discuss things.” At the last word she looks pointedly at Archonus, but ushers us past the bar into a back room. The walls seem solid and with no windows we feel more secure then anywhere else we were going to find on such short notice.

After only moments, Farathier stands up declaring that with our options we need to see if the tavern keeper can help us. He opens the thick oak door looking for the inn keeper. He partially closes the door thinking he will be back soon enough. Shouts are heard outside the door, shouts of soldiers, shouts for them forcibly asking to search the place. Our room of safety is now a trap. At the sound of fighting Arhconus draws his swords and takes a set toward the door as it swings wide and three guards enter. Arhconus fiercely attacks them knowing we are mostly defenseless. Kareth not needing more then his powerful hands, goes to help him. Xath looks frantically at the wall behind her, mutter that it should be an ally behind it. As she slams her body against the wall I see Arfin charge into the fighting. I stand moving in front of Link’s defenseless form. One of the fighters breaks free and charges toward me, somehow at that moment I feel the weight of Link’s swords at my waist. Knowing I would be worthless with the long sword, I draw the short sword hoping I fare better with it.

I lift the sword and meet his first thrust gasping at the pain that shoots through my hand. I see in his face though it hurt him more. Knowing I am all that stands between him and Link I continue to fight. Mostly just trying to keep him from hitting me. I hear Arfin’s voice in the hallway along with Justice’s, and feel my arm getting weak. Xath still pounds the wall behind the wood starting the creak and bend. The man in front of me suddenly grows two metal points from his chest- no they are only the end of Arhconus’ blades. I nod weakly as he races towards the others. I resheath the blade and picking up Link go into the hallway. Unsure which way to turn I look straight into the tap room watching as flames are licking the ale and cleaning the surfaces. I hear muffled noises to my right, and hope it is my friends run that way. I get to the bottom of a set of stairs only to have the monk and Justice run past me again. Xath starts to yell from the back room that she has gotten through and is taking them out. I can only assume them would be Jaine and Preston who we left standing in there. I see Arfin running past me next and hear his shout for me to hurry, the fire is spreading and the guards are moving in. I get to the doorway when a dark woman appears before me. Her thin lips part in a menacing grin as she lifts her hands and starts to wave them, I grab the short sword again trying to hit her hands. The pain and Link prove to be too much and the blade flies from my grasp at the same instant the long sword flies at her as well. She reaches out and as her bony fingers touch the metal they and she disappear leaving no trace they were ever there. I grasp at the air, finally yelling my frustration and anger. Then coughing at the encroaching smoke make for the doorway. 

I automatically step over the downed guards the others dealt with, and finally stop when a large hand holds my shoulders from moving forward. _I lost them…_ “I lost them.” But the others are luckily worried about more important things- the future and how to get us out alive.

As we leave the burning tavern and the hide in alleyways as guards rush past it is agreed that the Dwarven Stronghold should be our next stop. Somehow it is agreed that Archonus and Xath will go in and retrieve our stuff. The rest of us will look for passage on another ship, maybe even get passage for everyone on one ship. We manage to secure Link to my side making him appear as a drunk I am helping home. Kareth waits outside in a alley as Justice and Arfin enters each tavern asking for captains and passage. Finally she returns with good news, they have booked passage on a ship for 11 passengers. The captain was stern that it leaves at dawn and will wait for no one. Jaine and Preston continue to whisper a few feet away finally Jaine turns to us a plea in her eyes as she states that she will not leave Thainsport without Mr. Filmore. Knowing we don’t have much time, and that he is mot likely captured we think of where he may have been captured… Joshua thinks the city guard is the best place to start looking for him.

The guard house is a completely solid brick three story building in front and on the sides. Justice ushers us toward the back searching for a way in. Behind the building we find a possible way in. A wooden fence only 8 feet high barring our way into the a large stable yard. There must be a door to the inside from here, and so Justice seeing Joshua as the only one able orders him inside to look around.

Kareth’s large hands engulfed Preston’s booted foot as he was lifted over the fence. Preston wisely stuck close to the edges of the court yard constantly shifting his gaze all around him. We edge over the fence watching from between the staked poles. With a loud clanking Preston’s boot makes contact with a full metal water bucket. As the other guards turn to the noise and draws swords, Justice rashly throws herself over the fence after Joshua. I see two horses coming toward us up the alleyway, and using the old trick get them to buck their riders. Kareth makes an easy dispatch of them while I jump on the fence trying to help Justice and Pretson back over to our side. Jaine struggles to get the sewer cover off, and Kareth goes and with a single finger lifts it from the ground. Handing it to her she blushes but then tell him to just hold it. As the others climb down I hit the hinds of the horses, hoping the guards will give chance that way. It takes me precious moments to get Link handed down first and then to quickly climb down my self. All the while feeling Kareth just seconds behind me. He manages to quietly re-place the cover over our position as feet storm by. 

The stench is horrible, but we have to keep going. Justice shouts that she will take lead, lighting one of her small daggers. Kareth smiles at Jaine and Preston motioning them forward. Jaine luckily still has the small dagger Archonus gave her, and Preston picked up a sword just moments ago. We follow the river in what I know to be the direction of the port. Suddenly we all stop as we sense something ahead. I fall back trying to keep Link above the foul water. Kareth moves forward in front of Jaine and I fists at the ready. 

In the light blue tint Justice’s sword provides, we see an evil unnatural creature with tentacles in front of us. Before we can make any other move it has its tentacles wrapped around Joshua and Kareth. Justice closes in sloshing through the muck to stay clear of the swinging tentacles. I switch Link to my back shielding him with my body. Jaine reaches to where Preston stands touching the squishy tentacle and trying to break him free. Finally it slumps and it’s tentacles release Joshua and Kareth. Jaine helps Joshua as I help Kareth both still looking wobbly after the encounter. Luckily Kareth as always easily shakes off the effects and goes a step beyond Justice squinting into the darkness. As he utters “Something there.” Into the stillness I hear a slight shift of metal on rock. “There’s someone there,” I tell the others. We slowly advance cautiously sticking to the walls and dousing Justice’s light.

We then see dwarves from the hall and… Filmore. Jaine swims past us clutching at Filmore when she reaches him. They seem to just be waiting, and as Preston, Justice and I approach slower we hear the muffled snickering of our companions Arhconus and Xath. Justice glares at them as I smile knowing it had to Xath’s idea. 

Jaine shifting in Filmore’s embrace turns to face everyone, “We must get out of the city, but we can not escape notice as we are.” Justice asks Filmore were the nearest Amastatian temple may be. One of the dwarves pipes in, “It be down a few more blocks and then we should be nearn’ it.” 

Link’s steady snoring changes into a muffled ‘huh.’ I roll his weight off my back supporting him front of me, still unsure how he is doing. He moves his head, but sees to not be ‘looking’ at anything in particular. I ask him how he is doing, and with his normal tartness replies, “I am injured and in a foul sewer how do you think I am doing?” I feel his legs steady under him, and my grip turns more into that of a friend. He looks at me and says more morosely, “I can not leave my daughter, and she is not here, so I must go and find her.” 

“But how? Where will you look?” Link is ever mysterious, “We have ways.” I lightly squeeze his shoulder knowing he must go alone. I did what I could… I drop that and tell him of his swords. This news does not seem as tragic as I thought it would be. He is troubled, but more that the king has them and knows some special powers they hold then the actual loss of them. He asks where we are going, or someway to meet up. I tell him we are looking for more information on the sword and so we are going to the Citadel Refuge. He agrees they would have a good library to look in, and so we agree to meet there if all goes well in six weeks. He turns to Archonus and asks for his staff, chuckling at his image “to help a blink and crippled old man.” Archonus hands him the staff without a word. With Justice’s urging the group turns to leave being ushered further toward the docks, and I watch as Link turns away giving me one last message, “Remember to always wear your talisman young one.” I reach up and caress the pendant, whispering “I will.” 

A few minutes later we all exit the sewers and head to the city monastery. A human answers the door knock, she looks us over smiling even though we are filthy and must be at odds with the norm. She merely opens the door a little wider and we get a full glimpse of her. The wispy cloth is almost translucent, a joke at actually covering anything from the eye. I can’t laugh though, this is their way. A way I have respected and at time longed for. 

As she motions us inside she asks what we have need of, and in one quick move she slides in front of Arhconus as Justice rushes to tell her we simply need a quick bath, and other clothing. She lets us know that with a simple donation both can be arranged, and whatever else we may have need of. Xath goes to the pot and pulling gems and coin out makes our donation. 

They lead us to a large white room, plants add touches of green and flowers add welcoming scents. The slight trickle of water can be heard as the soft torch light calmly reflects a rainbow against the marbled ceiling. Kareth with no hesitation drops his loin wrap on the floor and racing past us jumps belly first into the cool water. The priests smiles at me as I turn my back to the others hiding more then my look of shock at Kareth display. I try to close off my mind and think of other things as I hear the cloth and metal sounds echoing in the room, knowing each is getting undressed. I pull my ancestors cloak tight around me hiding what lay beneath. Keeping eyes averted I finally get into the cool water turning as soon as I am able. There is a variety oils and soaps the priestess gives us, along with very sharp blades. So with great ta-do the dwarves cut their beards. After cleaning the cloak as I am able, I take one of the blades and chop my hair to a very short length. As I exit the water I notice most all of the stench is gone. A priest enters the chambers with a pile of robes for us. I go over to one gently lifting it, the same sheer white fabric that the priestess greet us in and the robe the man in front of us wears are the same as those on the ground. Turning instead to our mostly clean clothes most choose to re-don those.

All except Archonus that is. He strides to the pile picking out on of the robes carefully wrapping it around himself. He crams his normal clothes into his pack and stand as if to leave. Carefully keeping my eyes on his face I walk up to him, feeling the heat in my cheeks. “You forgot to cover- you know.” He looks down confused, and I struggle to lift my eyes toward the ceiling utter to Oberon. I motion to a spot around my eye, “No this. I just thought- normally you are so careful-“ He shrugs midway through my sentence reaching down and cutting one of the robes into slips, then carefully wraps it round his head, as if blind. As his hand reaches out I move away as he grabs the nearest shoulder. Xath though looking annoyed just says, “Ye best use yer long legs and keep up.” 

Since we need a room for the night, Xath leading Archonus goes into the nearest bar, while the rest of us stay out in the alleyway trying to think up strategy plan for the next step. All seems to be going fine until a harsh silence falls on the bar, Kareth merely says, “Archon” then charges into the building, while Justice goes to the door to see what is going on. She orders the rest of us to stay hidden in the alleyway. The door is banged open with two orcs holding Archonus tied hand and foot. Not taking kindly to being ordered around anymore and getting almost killed, I ask over Justice’s shoulder if they need any help. Xath runs over quickly passing a hand over his face says the mark is not real. They look confused as Justice yells that one Archonus Arrendor was just seen running down the street. They take off leaving Archonus on the ground, as I look down my hand reaches for my kukri, be his voice stops me as he tells me to just be ready. I step inside the door as Justice punches a large minator saying, “Do not touch my husband.” The minator slaps her face back, as one the Orcs along the wall tries to reach for me. Remembering Archonus words I roll to the side out of his reach, but giving Archonus room to leap up and kick the minator swiftly. As the body is thrown back it hits the next one charging towards me. Thrown off balance it is easy for me to hit him hard once in the face and he’s down. Looking around, I see Justice and Kareth managed to take care of the other two easily enough. Xath’s voice hits us dripping with sarcasm that she had gotten us a room for the night at a very good rate, but that now we would have to try elsewhere. I feel a smile tug my lips, somehow easy for her to do, only Michael and Selura… no there is still much to tell of that night the rest is past.

In a more southern part of the port city we find a room to rest and even manage to arrange for a wake-up call in the pre-dawn hours. Safely in our room though we still can not rest, though hearing the groans as some sit and others lay down I know everyone is tired and sore. Only Justice remains standing, continuing to give orders and ideas as thoughts and dreams start to drift. Everyone moves towards the table dragging chairs or boxes as close as they can. 

Only Archonus sits apart shadowed by the dying light, a box his chair and legs outstretched. Not having the energy to stand I look over from my position on the floor a scant few feet away, asking quietly, “What was the exact wording of the enchantment you put over Jaine and Joshua. Also, I hope I do not offend you in asking, but how did you get that... unusual... birthmark over your eye?" 

He remains motionless his gaze still on the others but seem unseeing, finally he replies “I wished for Jain and Preston to be invisible to everyone's eye save mine and those I…" _I what? I scream in my head_. "…counted as allies, until dawn. As for my...'birthmark,” His steely gaze traps me as he me directly in the eyes “I was born a descendent of the Bluestar. His blood runs in my veins. This...'birthmark' is a constant reminder of the evil he has passed on through the bloodline of my family." I know he is not lying and now I also now know the burden he carries and hides. He looks away from me and the group, once more going into himself it seems and shutting us out. I move back to the group not knowing what else to do or say to him. The Bluestar is evil, and has enough deeds to fill all the paper of the land, but knowing how different I was from Michael I know blood will not determine everything… He has fought against the mark, and his fight against it has made him… him. Now I know why he hides it, and I wonder at my reaction to it why there was no fear, no reproach. 

The others are engrossed as to what we should do, and I try to concentrate on what they are saying limiting my glances over to the my shadowed friend. Vaguely I hear Xath’s voice, “So we know the docks are guarded quite heavily and that guards are checking all ships before they leave port.

From my perspective, there are several things we need to do. Firstly, compile a list of all of our resources. This includes individual items, items that belong to the group, the spells we know, how many times per day we can cast them. We also shouldn't forget the resources we have around us right now in the inn.

Secondly, we need to determine all of the routes to the docks. Are the two ships docked next to each other or do we need to get both groups to separate piers? Thirdly, once we determine available routes to the docks, we need to determine how we get there undetected. Once we pull all of our resources, we can proceed with planning.”

Filmore moves around Jaine, “I know where the "Queen's Escape" is docked. and is located at the west end of the docks, near the… the Rusty Tabard- no, the Rusty Scabbard, that’s it. I have never heard of this "Sea Monkey" however.” Drawing himself up regally he looks down at us, “We have either 4 or 2 immediate tasks, depending on how you see the problem. I'll divide them four ways. One, to get ourselves to the wharf without being captured. Two, to get Jaine, Pretson, and I to the wharf without being captured, Three, to get yourselves out of the city without being captured and four, to get us out of the city without US being captured. In the long term, we need to think about how this will work to get Jaine and I to our goal and save this kingdom. Running has to be strategic. You could help us greatly, and if you help now we could truly start a widespread rebellion? But if so, how?

Also, we have other good allies here that we can not forget, Nurin Stoneservant, and ah-"Crunch" and "Bash" Leadbender. One more resource is the inn full of possible allies. We can try to contact John again,” Looking to Jaine, “he has spoken out before against the king.” Chuckling to himself, “Though usually his rallies scatter REALLY fast as soon as members of the watch, and then the Talon Blades show up. The thing to remember is that Allies exist, but most of them will run or turn us in before they risk their lives for what appears to be a hopeless cause. They might be hopping mad, but they don't want to die for nothing, either. They need an expectation that they can win before most will act publicly to aid us. We have been at this for years we know.”

Xath looks at the tables scarred surface and poses, “I was thinking along the lines of starting a riot. I have some tricks that can be fun and distracting. So, rough outline of an outline...we really need to know all our resources first. I can project my voice to sound like a mass of people shouting. If it works, it could cause mass confusion, panic, and hopefully a riot among the people. Add a fire or two and you have a citywide riot in a very short time.” Her gaze pondering as she continues, “This could work out very well or very badly. In the panic, the guards might barricade the exits of the city even more heavily to prevent any suspects from escaping, making it even more difficult for us to get through. Hopefully though, they would rush to the king to find out what happened, and give us a chance to leave. Or our boats may just say forget it and leave in order to avoid the panic, leaving us stranded once again.

But what we really need is to get a list of our resources. This is a desperation plan because of its unpredictability and the probability that innocents will be hurt and maybe killed. Lets come up with some real contingency....and....discuss.”

Justice nods through Xath’s ideas, finally declaring, “I really like the riot idea… confusion is good—and is our friend…”

Shooting a hard look at Archonus’s straight form, “We saw that in the mass conflict that happened at the “execution”…” Turning back to the table, “however, we also have to remember that the confusion isn’t enough. We need to have a disguise and plan to make ourselves into something we’re not… something that is not wanted by the guards. 

I propose we do this by putting someone in a pine box and pretend we are sailing overseas to give one of our closest friends a proper funeral. This provides us two advantages: one, we can utilize the space and convience of having a cart… even if we don’t have one of those yet. Two, we can use this excuse to fill in holes in our story/make sure we don’t have to spend too much time talking… if at any point a guard asks a question we don’t know the answer to, we break down in tears... leaving the guard very uncomfortable and unsure of how to react. I would nominate myself as the talker in this situation… we have someone who is driving the cart (the dwarves?)… The story needs a little more work… but—I think it has promise. 

There is another alternative that we can use… the riot is still good… but, we can go in small groups (of 2 or 3)… this will only work if we have meticulously worked out stories, though. Each of us will need to know: Who we are trying to be, Where we are going, and Why we are going. 

And we need to know those things SO well that we essentially cannot screw up… the riot can be helpful in both of these situations… but, if we work hard enough, we may not even need the distraction of the riot—may not want to risk having the port closed down or the boats leaving without us”

Archonus from his darkened corner voices, “Riots are bad. If we merely need a distraction I can provide one.”

Not happy with that thought or plan, I jump in quickly, "Yes we do need a plan, though guts and lots of luck have let us survive till now. I am not sure how much more we can take of this,” tightening a rag around my left hand, the hand that carried Link’s swords. Trying to smile through the small pain, “and as each plan fails the more time is lost and they close more of the city off to us." 

Looking towards Xath, "I am not really for the 'setting fire to the city' since it could seriously hurt innocents and could cause a big backfire. We do not have loyalty with the captain's of the ships we are going to sail with, and we have not even paid them in full. So they do not have much incentive to stay through guards searching every hold and a fire. 

“As for trying to take a coffin out, this could work, but why would this odd group be doing it? We could use bar patrons as a processional, with a song sung by a dwarf for a dwarf. We do also have the Amastatian robes, this would only be maybe one person in them. This plan would basically end up turning all eyes to us, but also may make it more believable. Also, once we have dropped off the coffin, do we jump over board and swim to our boat? We can not use the same disguise going off the ship in case we run into the same guards who may notice a change in our group and that we went to a boat and oppps wrong one, so lets go try this one instead.” Pausing to take a deep breath, but rushing on, “We* can *use the name of the ship that royal group is going on, since that is where we are going and then we are telling the complete truth on that score. Also, by using the name of the ship if some guards follow us we are doing as we say and going there, no ore reason to be suspicious.”

“The crowd around us can provide cover for us dividing into their ranks.... We are all fairly tall,” looking apologetically at Xath and Arfin, “so we could stay within eye sight of each other easily. Since we have enough dwarves, and their stronghold was ransacked they could be with the coffin holding one of them. It would not be so strange for a dwarf to need to go home and be buried! Once at boat ramp only the dwarven party goes in.. Xath got the passage, so she can arrange the details -all of us can stay with the now disbanding procession. Xath can disguise or undisguised herself now, and tell us to 'in honor of the fallen dwarf lets all go to a bar (one close to our other ship)'... we just split off from the group before we get there...” Getting a little too caught up in my vision I push forward, “We then use the disguise, sneak approach to get to our boat! But as Justice has said we need to know who we are, where we are going, and where we have been just in case. Also understand that if we se a picture we last saw each other at the execution. In order to do this last part though we need to know where the other boat is, not just meet at the other boat...So, do we have time to have one person sneak to the docks and find the other boat? Also, make sure it is still hanging out and not barred since the captain did not sound to be totally within the law- this could also work to our advantage as he may have secret holds and such! The only other thing is -are all the alleyways about the same width? Maybe someone could jump from rooftop to rooftop, or just see who can see who on the rooftops first.”

Preston look ponderingly at us, “Bar patrons pretending to be mourners are a fantastic image...it could really help our story. However, can we trust them to carry it through, and carry it through in a believable manner? Also, remember that we have been asked to be awakened several hours before dawn, and there won't be a crowd around the docks. Our ships depart at dawn, which means we'll need to be on them before traffic gets heavy near the docks.” 

"Better to rely only on ourselves, at this point. You may be the beginnings of a true army of the Phoenix, but right now it's just you..." says Jaine, clearly worried about the involvement of others. "Alric and I have pretended to be others for the past seven years, and Preston's history has as much rogue as it does priest. We can help, but we need to decide which vessel our funerary ruse will take us to."

"Aye," replies Preston. "The Apecto himself had a thief for a mother...we must not forget our ancestors past. Know the path of light, yes...but don't forget the uses of shadow." he grins, winking at Justice as Michael may have winked at me.

As we all find try to find a corner to curl up in, Jaine remains standing regally, "When we reach Sylvanus, we will start to gather supporters.  There are some there who will help us.  If you come looking and we are not in the city, ask for Darmac.  He is a smith there... though not a strong supporter, we trust him.  I want to wish you a safe journey now, and hope to see you all safely in Sylvanus before at the appointed hour."  She sinks to the floor beside Preston giving Filmore a weary look.

My last thoughts are of Archonus’ words and the next step in life I take. Tomorrow at dawn we set sail for Atur across the ringed continent past the island of my childhood.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

*Chapter Two: "Scions of a Dying Age"*

_Day Ten- Thainesport_

I awake to find everyone else still sleeping peacefully, but Arfin. I look over at him seeing his great mouth hanging open and I smile at the image the walls starting to shake at his every exhale. I feel two small brown eyes just past his shoulder staring at me, and giving my eyes time to adjust realize they belong to the dark dwarf Xath. In the darkness her teeth flash white as she smiles a greeting, I weakly nod back all my muscles protesting the thought of movement, any movement. I try to move lightly and shift to a back corner quickly blocking out the problems of the physical body, and entering the calm world of another plane it seems.

A nock sounds on the door at the approved time, but with all that has happened so recently little response greet sit. So a second more urgent nock sounds, as I open my eyes breathing deeply at how the last hour has revived me more then the whole night of rest. Justice grumbles rolling over and running long fingers through now very short blond hair. Shouting to the still closed doorway, ‘We are up!’ when a third knock sounds. Xath curiously smiling in good humor goes to open the door. 

Immediately awake and alert, I grab hold of my bow, relaxing only after the door closes behind the lanky inn keeper. He looks around at us, and nervously remarks, “Make sure you take nothing suspicious with you, as they are checking everything that leaves today as if searching for something.” His eyes plead, and voice shakes with terror, “Please leave soon, I have already put my family in grave danger, but I am a man of my word. Leave please!” 

He starts to rush out when Justice grabs his arm, “We thank you for the room, and we paid good for it, too. But to not bring down anything unpleasant on your tavern you still must help us a little more.” He looks shaken, but stands like a dog to scared for fear of the whip. She asks him about the supplies we had agreed on the night before. After giving his answers, each word carrying him a small step closer to the door her again pleads with us to leave and then runs out the door. 

We agreed on moving in two groups, less chance of discovery and if one gets caught it still leave the others with a chance. So first Jaine, Joshua, Filmore, Captain Rynn, and the four dwarves will head to the HMS Queens Escape. Xath who booked their passage will have to go along as well, and she assured us last night she had many ways of getting around unnoticed. The twinkle in her eye left much to be questioned, but so long as she made it to safety we didn’t ask. The rest of us will wait a little longer, a group of mercenaries taking their leave. We carry our dead companion Archonus, to be burned in his home town. We realized very quickly he was the most noticeable of us all, and so it was he that we elected over his stern glares to be held inside.

As Team Royalty surrounds the door, her hand on the knob, Jaine turns solemnly back to look at us and declares proudly, “You are now all generals in my army… the Army of the Phoenix.” With they file out with only the rustle of their clothes giving away there may be two more amid the large group to some unseen eyes. Arfin and I go to the window to watch them leave the building, and I am surprised to hear him utter a blessing to Dumotheon to watch over the clan. Then as if noticing I am there he pats my arm, and walks back to the others. I push the curtain a little further over trying to keep them in sight as long as possible. Uh-Oh…. two guards stand below knocking on the tavern door, but they should only have to search the floors below. I quickly tell the others. Justice swears then glancing around starts to think of a way out,” but too soon we hear the footsteps of one of the guards. I hide in a dark corner, while Archonus and Arfin climb into the rafters. Justice and Farathier quickly strip down try to appear… as if just waking up. 

We hear the muffled voices outside then a knock sounds across the way, and a knock sound at our door. “Give us a moment,” shouts Justice as they race to complete the scene. The guard pushes the door open face lifting from dour to knowing as he sees the two bodies and tangled sheets. He asks all the questions we were expecting, and Justice and Farathier answered easily with the prepared answers. With relief we see him turn to leave. The guards gloved hands shoots up as he reaches the door and a strangled cry from Arfin is heard right before his body plummets to the wooded ground. “You said you were alone.” The guard glares at Justice and Farathier, “Tell the other to come down as well.” I stay motionless.. other, not others… he hasn’t seen me- yet. As Arhconus deftly jumps down, the guard moves quickly to avoid Arfin’s angry shove. Having missed his target, Arfin shuffles towards the other two pulling the blade from his shoulder.

Justice tries to tell the guard we are good people and the evils of the King. With a swift move he lays his hand on the hilt of his sword, and a single glance passing between Arfin and Farathier they both lunge forward, since he does not appear to have taken nicely to Justice’s pleas. Archonus who had remained to the side of the guard quickly kicks his legs out and stands looming over the guard. He tells the others to put down their weapons and stand back. I remain watching from the corner, bow and a single arrow in my hand. Knowing that is all I would need should he attack Archonus. 

The masked man, Archonus, helps the guard to his feet showing him the black design on his left hand, telling the guard that he could not have broken his oath… he could not have become a traitor as the king says or his hand would be burned off. Slowly the guards fingers move from his sword hilt out only guide that he starts to see how we could be right. He can not help us out of the city, but as I step from the shadows ask him if he could at least find where the HMS Sea Monkey is docked. He swiftly turns at the sound of my voice, but eases quickly as he sees me flip the arrow shaft into my hip quiver. He agrees he could try, and will try, but it will take him time. He will try to return in half an hour, but he will not risk his life for us. I tell him with a slight smile we would never expect such payment. Moments after the guard leaves taking his partner with him, an clear is sounded from out the window for that tavern. Justice and Arfin slip out hopefully to find a cart and coffin.

They return just before the appointed time, somehow managing to find a box that will suffice for a coffin. Not liking the idea that such a thing was so easily found, for people should join the light again after death and in order to do so must be cleansed by the fire of death. To do otherwise would not allow the steps- but dwarves seem to be okay with simple burial instead of the pyre. Just different ways… not for everyone, not for me.

The guard rushes in, glancing around hurriedly, “The ship you seek is down on the west docks.” He tells us more exactly the size and shape of the ship as well. We thank him as he retreats quickly, leaving us to our own devises now. Only one group of guards stop us, but as Justice explains our situation it is apparent most of the guards are merely going through the motions having no real fear or knowledge of what is happening. The light seems to be on our side. 

My hand itches to grasp the unstrung bow at my back, too many guards all searching for us. Just one wrong move- one wrong word and they could discover us. Chastising myself for letting fear grip me, I focus on the words Michael taught me. Slowly refocusing.

As we board the swinging gangplank the captain yells out to us, as with most good merchants payment is on the top of his list. As Justice hands him the portion we agreed to pay before the leaving, I see Farathier duck just in time to miss a flying man holding a rope in one hand. As the man reaches the top of his arc he lets go unfazed by the thirty foot drop. He seeming to stop in mid air then his body flies outward as with practiced experience he grabs the large wooden beam holding the large main sail. Kareth pushes my shoulder from behind urging me to follow the others, but looking over my shoulder I can see he is as curious and mesmerized as I am. The ship I took to Thainesport was small, with but one mast. I will have to wait till after we are safely out of port to see the rest of ship life as we are quickly crammed into two small rooms. Justice and I in one with Arfin, Farathier, and Kareth in the other. Archonus in his imprisoned tomb waits for us in the cargo hold down the hall.

Justice throws her pack on the bunk to the right as I glance at the two stacked on the left. Smiling at the thought of Xath struggling into the top bunk I place my black bag up there. Justice starts to list the issues she already has with the captain. Though when she tells me that he charged extra for us having less passengers I can start to understand her frustration. Silently we settle in, Justice seemingly preoccupied with her own thoughts, and me content to keep mine to myself. I feel the slight movement of the ship beneath us and start to pace wanting to be above wind, sea spray and birds to fill my senses. Instead I stand in the middle of the room trying to orient myself, “We have stopped,” I say aloud. Justice looks up eyebrows raised, She slowly stands nodding her head, “Yes. They must be searching the ship even-”

“He is the one we are looking for!” From the hallway shouts a strangers menacing voice. Not knowing who had been seen and what we are running into Justice and I look for another door, another way to get out there. 

The shadows blanket us in the blink of an eye, total and complete darkness surround us. I reach out my hand easily touching finger tips around Justice’s small forearm. Hearing the sounds of battle outside the doorway, Justice whispers she will rush the back wall, attempting to break it down. I move to the doorway trying to hear what is happening. 

I hear a small grunt and the very faint bending of wood as Justice slams her body in to the wood, as she retreats for a third attempt I grab her arm asking her let me have a try. Using my larger more muscled frame I fly at the wall. I feel gashes sting on my arms and side from the splintered wood, knowing I have made a good deal of progress, I heave myself at it one more time. I burst through into another room. Feeling the wet stickiness on any uncovered skin I wipe my hands on my shirt. Seep in my mind I know the sharp points of wood will so more damage coming out then they did going in. I hear Justice fumble through the opening I made, move along the wall, and finally the creak of the door opening. No light shines in just more of the oppressive darkness. Only the sounds of battle grow louder.

Following her footsteps, I hear Justice’s blade slice through the air in front of us, while hitting a body on the floor with my booted toe I lean over to search it. Hoping with dread it is not one of my companions. Luckily there seems to be little damage done to the face, and it feels foreign. 

Mid-motion the darkness disappears and the torch light resumes, burning my eyes in the sudden intensity. As they focus I see Justice, sword poised for another slash dripping with blood, and Kareth, fists bruised and hopefully painted with little of his blood. Both stand over two felled guards each bleeding from numerous wounds. 

At the end of the hallway Arfin’s hands hold his axe and hammer inches from the white gauzed figure of our friend. As Archonus’s blades are held within inches of the shorter dwarfs head and neck. Both quickly drop their blades. Arfin kicking Archonus in the shin, “What ye be attackin’ me for?!” He yells. Archonus reaches out and slaps the dwarf, “You attacked me first!” He fumes in a rare display of emotion.

“Farathier!” I glance around questioning, noting our blonde talon friend is missing. Kareth points into the back room Justice and I had come through. Rushing back there I see Farathier just sitting up rubbing his head and groaning fragments of the shattered wall dusting him and the bed around him. Justice quickly takes the ankles of the body at her feet and motions Kareth to take the other end. Together they toss the three bodies inside the room where Farathier was knocked out. Getting a closer look at the skin and bodies with dread we note they wear the uniform of the King’s Navy Talon. All appear to be True Alders, which means they are most likely of his highest ranks.

Our captain, McShippy, barely contains his anger when he drops into the hold below seeing the destruction and a hale and hearty live sixth member of our group. He voice drops coldly even as his face heats with anger, “How do you expect to get out now? If they ask I will turn you over then risk my ship more!”

Justice steps in front of his face her voice turning to ice, “Captain,-“ Luckily, I think, she gets no further, as Archonus offers to row over in their dingy with the dead bodies propped up. The other guards still searching the boat above will help to row them all over to the big Navy vessel. There he will cause a distraction; he just doesn’t know what yet. It seems again Archonus is okay with sacrificing himself without thinking of another way first.

Farathier offers up another idea of just threatening to kill them with arrows from afar if they do not sound the okay, pointing to my bow with a smile. And thus keeping everyone on the ship, looking smugly at Archonus as he says the last. 

Easily drawing the rest of the officers down; Mr. Shippy hurries the crew to prepare for departure again. As the others set up the guards and boat, I glide into place watchful of my movements in case any the other naval vessels look our way. I crouch down beside the high rail keeping my bow hidden till the guards come above. I see Farathier below me set up much the same, no sense in giving them any ideas. As the guards appear from below Arfin on one side Archonus on the other they are lead to the side of the rail. I knock an arrow, watching Farathier do the same. Marking one target, the arrow barely moves staying with their slow pace across the ships wooden deck. As they reach the ladder I see one look up, shuddering as our eyes meet. I am unsure in that moment that he try to flee if I could let the arrow fly…. He drops his eyes first hurriedly descending the ladder behind the others.

As the guards set an easy pace a scuffling and mutted shouts come from the other side of the ship. I keep my arrows trained on the guards, licking my dry lips, and trusting the others or the Light to tell me should I need the arrow to fly elsewhere. I hear Xath’s voice behind me say, “This was not part of the plan, but we can leave.” Turning I almost jump seeing on the deck below a true alder male- with the captain of the guards insignia on his uniform. He smiles round at us quickly setting off to help things get under way. I am unsure till a whistled melody reaches my ears, I have only heard that unique tune once and that from the short dwarf Xath. Smiling I glance back to the small boat weaving it’s way still to the larger one, feeling the shift and jolt under me as the sails are suddenly dropped and the wind pulls us forward. 

That night Captain McShippy informs us that we will have to set port on Pyrdin, the central island. A large port city called Oceanus will have the supplies and gear that will allow us to reach Atur within a fortnight.

That night I sleep on the decks, letting the quiet of the sea rock me to sleep and letting my mind wonder at my fate that took so much far yet now is returning me to the same island I tried to leave behind. But the captain assured us it would but a day there- A day spent around a city of High Alder… maybe then I will know…


----------



## Laurel (Oct 25, 2004)

*Chapter 2- “Scions of a Dying Age”*

_Day Eleven - The Crossing to Oceanus _

For the third time that night I awake to the soft bell sounding from the crow’s nest. Shaking off the mornings cold fog, I go quickly go to the bow of the large ship. Just as I had remember it, I feel the cool spray hit my face. I look down quickly seeing the sleek shape of the helpers. The sailors say they guide ships in times of trouble and give messages of good omens. I see Justice come above deck just before dawn, looking around with a purposeful questing. She then takes long strides to the stern apparently happy with the pacing distance between Wheel and rail. She stands for a long moment, and even at this distance can hear the Apectan creed echo through my mind. As she finishes I feel my lips stop moving, and turning back to the waves try not to think on that fact.

Finding myself bored and in need of activity I follow Xath as she learns the ropes of sailing. Some of the scragly crew are more willing then others to give me a lesson knowing that though it will slow them down it will be a long journey. Arhconus and Xath seem to catch on more quickly swinging and tying ropes that I am still struggling with. One of the crew told me I just needed to get my sea legs. I thought mine were fine and sturdy, but if these sea legs help me for this long journey I would gladly welcome them. 

Farathier scoffs at the idea of helping the lower hands on deck, but offers to take watch in the mast. The crow’s nest I believe it is called. Arfin has yet to keep anything down, but with Kareth at his side he seems to be doing better. Justice- she is as she was. I have heard her by the captain talking of wind and currents, so it is not that she does not know of this sailing bit. But she contentedly spends her days with her journal or practicing her movements with her long sword.

As the stars began to grow in their light, we gathered round on the deck. It was a pattern we had set, and I was glad for some normalcy. As the pale moon light lit Xath’s face she asked Justice about her life, where she came from and what her dreams where. Though it took a few careful sips of her tea, Justice finally spoke of her time at the Jade Forest academy, her Fairweather name told of her parentage, she was child born at sea adrift. Her mother had come occasionally to see her, but never stayed for too long having given her to the Order. 

Xath next looked to Arfin who told us of his lost wife and child, of his need for the drink he had hoped would bring death. He also spoke briefly of his strange religion, to someone called Dumotheon. He spoke little of this, but even the two short sentences where more then we had gotten before.

Kareth wisely saw he was next in line and before Xath could ask he told us in his own way of his home, One Oak far in the east. He also told us of his master, the one who had taught him all he knows. He also spoke lovingly of his mother, a gentle human woman.

Continuing around the circle we all looked to Farathier beside Kareth, and though he had to swallow a few times he finally told us of his time North and with the talons. 

Xath spoke sadly of the death of her parents. Her voice telling the happy life she had lived both with them and later with the high alder that raised her. She spoke of how she didn’t want to leave here home near Sylvanus, but her elders had decreed it would be better for her. As she turned her gaze to me, she smiled urging me to continue the sharing.

It was easy to speak of Michael. It was not so easy to speak of his death, and it was even harder to tell them I had keep something a secret these long days. Hoping they would not hate me for the deception I told them of my connection to Link Woodshadow and all that had been said in the monastery. Looking to Farathier, I asked his forgiveness for not trusting him then. I had learned so much about them since them. Feeling the weight lifted when I was done, I knew there was nothing I would keep from these people again. Looking to hear what the last member of our group would say- _well, maybe one thing…_I admitted to myself.

Archonus sat quietly not having said a word, and not even having given notice to what was said thus far. As all eyes turned to him, he sat there continuing his meal not seeming to notice the looks. Finally Xath pushed, “Archon, wha’ of ye? Wha’ would ye tell us?” He glanced up slowly looking around at us all. “What would you know?” was his simple reply. He answered our short, yet broad questions, thinking before each answer. I felt for some reason that he never lied, but he also made a point to answer no more then what was asked. How like him. But we did find out that he had a mother and sister in Sylvanus but they were both dead now. He had trained with the Talons never fitting in, his mark always getting in the way of close relationships. As they asked him questions I start to realize they called him Archon. For some reason this felt wrong… he was Arhconus. Archon’s were angels, messengers of the Light; they were truth, honor and love combined. No, he was simply Archonus.

Finally we left off, knowing he would answer, but not wanting to intrude on his privacy we quieted. As the others began to move about, going below for the night or to find a more private area to brood, I sat next to Xath. She had a stick in her hands her short torso bent in concentration over a small pile of sand. She moved it about with the tip of the wood, but then uttered a curse and wiped her small foot over the sand. I asked her what she was drawing, and she replied easily a symbol for the army we were to lead. Symbols held a power of their own, and should never be over looked.

I sat quietly by watching as she again and again made pattern in the sand some intricate some like a child’s drawing, but soon they all took the form of a bird rising from the ashen sand. A Phoenix.

Finally I drew enough courage to ask about her time with the high elves of Sylvanus, not knowing much more then basics of their history, their way of life, their handling of the shame. She easily dealt with my pile of questions, shifting through them and asking me to repeat some she may have missed. Finally long after the second bell for the night rang we said good night. I smiled knowing oddly that Xath was one of those people I would be bound in friendship to for the rest of my life… no matter what came in our future.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 25, 2004)

nice job - it keeps getting better!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 27, 2004)

*Chapter 2- “Scions of a Dying Age”*

_Day Twelve- The Crossing to Oceanus_

          I awake to Xath’s soft singing.  Her dark circular form blocking most of the rising Anon’s light.  As she stops and starts again I know she is creating something new.  The language is harsher then the elvish I have heard her sing in before, but now I can see why most dwarves don’t become performers.  I lay quietly listening to her and realizing that as with Selura, Xath’s songs didn’t need the words.  The music itself held a power all it’s own.

As everyone break bread an hour later, the captain comes above deck announcing today as wash day.  I see the smiles and playful punches the sailors give to one another.  Surely doing laundry isn’t that fun.  As the captain starts to return to his cabin he spots Justice, Xath and I.  He walks straight to Justice throwing a slight glance at down at Xath and keeping his eyes low towards me.  It seems he is only concerned with the outer shell of a person.  I feel Xath’s hand pat mine, I guess to reassure me and hear him murmur to Justice, “You may wish to spend the morning below decks, and away from the window.”  

With those cryptic words he walks away returning below.  As he disappears, the sailors let out a whoop as one all seemingly unabashed in shedding clothes and diving overboard.  Kareth it seems has not lost his love of water either as his splash rocks the ship.  Justice rolls her eyes skyward and stalks below deck muttering about the ways of men.  My cheeks flare with heat only looking away when Xath pulls my arm motioning to the bow area, “The should stay in the aft section.”  Farathier with wet hair comes over to us hours later having apparently joined the group.  He smiles something not often done and at my inquiry tells me the sailors told him with precious little fresh water on board and few hours of dead wind they get little free time.  Thus a bath day is a  special treat.  His blonde hair normally straight curls slightly at the collar when wet, and his face relaxed with a smile changes his whole appearance.  I sit in wonder as we three chat, too soon he leaves.  Having not seen Justice for hours Xath and I travel below searching her out.  She sits studying papers, but at out muffled entrance she shoves them inside her journal and quickly ties it bound behind her as she jumps up.

Though confused, we each decide not to mention it,  as Xath leads us to other topics.  She chief concern is for a banner for our army.  As we discuss, we easily move so Xath and I bend Xath’s bunk with our combined weight and Justice sits regally on hers.

At about mid-day, the captain stops in surprised to find all three of us in there, he quickly nods asking us to come above for the midday meal.  As we reach the top of the stairs, Arhconus calmly stalks towards us, “There is a boat of the art port.”  The captain nods, but seems unfazed, since he saw it yesterday but thought it would take longer to close any distance.  He tells us if we get him into any more trouble he will kill us himself, his voice cold, but his eyes such temper.

From that moment on the captain has two posted in the crow’s nest, one watching the ship alone the other searching for anything else on the open sea.  Just hours later the crew shouts the warning, we have been spotted and identified.  The ship is closing fast, and it is definitely one of the King’s naval ships.  The sailor slides down the rope as the other finishes the shout, “It’s the Malwys, sir.”  He slautes, body tense.  The captain looks to aft as if by his glare he could change the name, change the past.  Instead he grunts and calls everyone to arms.  Glaring at us he orders us below, hoping the ship will move on and keep us from underfoot.

Sitting below in the eerie quiet we finally hear the shudder of a cannon ball hitting the port side.  I fall from the top bunk cushioned by Xath as she falls from her bunk.  Stumbling to get up all three of us race for the door, knowing we would do more good above. 

As our door flings open we see, Arhconus, Kareth, Farathier and Arfin’s backs climbing to the top deck.  Once up it is apparent the Malyws is attacking with no thought of asking questions first.  As they begin to pour over the rail, the smaller ship continues to shutter under the onslaught of cannon fire.  I raise my bow knowing I have little chance for error.  I see Arhconus rushing to the front easily waving his swords at two attackers, I try to shoot them in the legs as the come over.  Damage that may give them a chance to escape.  I see bolts piercing the hearts of some coming across, and take a precious moment to see Farathier by the mast shoot as well.  He is doing what I can not.  As the other ship empties, and this ship fills I see a straight line to the other ship.  Racing full speed I throw myself over one sword and jump the rail.  My fingers grasp the other ships metal rail as my feet dangle in mid air.  I easily swing my legs around falling into a crouch on the deck.  Across the great expanse of the ship I see a sailor giving orders, that must be the captain… take him down, the rest will crumble.  I look to the other ship quickly knocking an arrow.  I see Justice blonde hair for a moment the her face covered with ash, smoke, and blood.  I can do this, I must.  Raising my bow I take aim, feeling a single shutter under my feet.  My bow goes lack as my arm falls, I can’t…

          I hear the clank of boots to my left and jumping up raise my bow and fire.  The sword clanks to the ground as the man grasps his hand.  Surprise!  I race full speed across the deck swinging up onto the foredeck next to the captain.  He turns startled ready to yell, I point the metal tip at his chest “Tell them to stop!”  I growl.  “Fire another volley!” He shouts with a scowl.  I yank the bow down and fire into his knee.  As he yells in pain and falls, I say again, “Tell them to stop!”  He struggles to look up at me, white hair flying from it’s bounding.  “All Others Over!”  His voice weaker still reaches his crew, another wave that had been firing from the railing jumps up.  His smile widens as he watches them.  He slowly stands, and I feel my sweat endangering my hold on the bow. “Tell them to stop!” I yell, but my only answer is the scraping of metal as he draws a long silvery blade.  I loose the next arrow into his foot, knowing instantly that the bones are shattered and he is held to that spot.  “Don’t you want to live?”  I almost step back at his menacing grin, “While I hold you here, we win.”  At that I fire into his sword hand, as it clatters to the ground I have already moved around him.  Watching past him as Kareth struggles to pull something from below.  Justice continues to fight as Arhconus yells at her to jump across.  Farathier holding two limp bodies and jumping the short distance, while arches of orange flame consume the wooden vessel.

          “Don’t move,”  I tell the captain darkly feeling the anger wash over me.  He was able to keep giving orders, to stop fighting they should have been killed.  I stand that way watching as McShippy quickly gets his even smaller crew in the rigging, and away from the deadly flames.  I feel a gloved hand on my arm gently pressing it down, and then Archonus’s voice, “It’s over.”  Justice comes up the stairs followed shortly by the others.  Going directly to the captain she starts her speech.  I only voice in to agree to let  those who would go in a dingy to shore.  In the end only the captain and five of his faithful followers choose to be left to the will of the waters currents and set off.  Even with the new ship we soon realize we have to stop in Oceanus as planned, and I wonder at my usefulness.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 28, 2004)

*Chapter 2- “Scions of a Dying Age”*

_Day Thirteen- The Crossing to Oceanus_

                The next day was spent adjusting to the new crew, and saying farewell to those who had died in the previous battle.  Many were simply empty shrouds, symbolizing the bodies we could not find.  The captain presided over each taking on the duty to send his sailors to the light.  As his voice started to croak with soreness, Xath placed a hand on his shoulder.  In that brief moment that he turned away, Justice stepped lightly forward and easily begin where he had let off.  Though he looked unhappy at being pushed aside he relented, remaining at the front.  At least in spirit sending them off how they deserved.

                I remained near the front for only the first few quickly and silently moving backwards.  The feeling that I should have done more was still weighing me down.  As Justice’s voice picked up almost using the energy of her captive audience, a toothless scarred sailor confronted me.  He stammered out that his friend had kept a pair of eagles below.  They were kept to send with messages or put on look out, and to keep them honed he was the only one allowed near them.  I wasn’t sure if he feared for them or wanted some good meat for dinner, but he had heard I may be able to get them out.  Weather he knew it or not the birds had just been granted their freedom.

After he showed me the small cage the pair were kept in, I asked him to leave noting how they quieted considerably when only his rank smell was left.  I could hear Justice’s voice above droning on then pausing to let the distinct splash be heard then she would start again.  I closed my eyes focusing on the birds, at least them I could help.  Once again I could use my rare gift,  Michael had honed it for what he though was the right way, but I had learned much on my own.  I had never before seen ones kept in such a manner, and couldn’t be surprised by their vicious natures.  

Arfin brought me some food around mid-day, and so took a few mouth full of food trying to appease him and knowing I needed the energy.  As soon as his back was turned, however, I returned to the eagles knowing I only had a few more hours.  I finally got them to climb on my arm, though if I moved too quickly they dug their long talons in.  Once on deck in the fresh salt air, they loosened up and ruffled their feathers.  Still not leaving my side, but I could see they were adjusting well.  

I took supper away from the crew and their looks of disgust.  I chose to think it was toward someone carrying so much for graceful animals on my shoulders.  Finally finished, I look around for Xath hoping to hear another story of the elves who raised her.  I am learning more about my people from her then from anyone or anything else in my life.  I feel a smile tug my lips as I go to talk to my friend having finally spotting her working on some knots in the aft section.

As I pass the great central mast, I hear Archonus yell, “TO ARMS!”  I scramble to follow his pointed finger over to the port side of the ship.  A gray veil of white fog is slowly making its way to our ship.  The two eagles grip my arm tight swiveling their yellow eyes towards me.  I can almost sense the question, lifting my arm straight out I give my answer, “Tell me what you see!”  Needing no more encouragement, I struggle to watch their small brown shapes fade to black feint outlines and finally to nothing.  Racing to the hold, I grab my stuff off the top bunk, Xath and Justice’s bunks seem to already be deserted of items.  I see Archonus’s dark cape and Farathier’s gold head sprinting ahead of me to the aft section.

I reach the upper decks racing again to the prow and searching for the two birds.  I call softly, but get no answer.  I feel the air rustle my short hair from it’s loose knot, and to my fright I look over to see a humanoid in mid air with a body of scales and the head of a serpent with horns.  I stare in horror, paralyzed even as he raises the long black and emerald spear.  It’s metal head reflects the moon’s light as he pushes it through Arfin’s upper leg.  At Arfin’s yell of rage, I see one of my arrow shafts flying towards the great beast.  I feel calm as without realizing I place two shafts against the string.  “Duck!”  I hear from behind me, knowing it to be Farathier’s voice.  I release both arrows and flatten myself to the deck, rolling in time to see his large scaled hands brush the points away.

I roll to my feet finding myself in front of what Farathier cried out about, a large back leathery winged beast like the humanoid with the spear only with standing on four legs and the size of an elephant.  I see a dark green liquid shoot from its mouth and hear Kareth and Justice yelp in pain.  I soon add my own cry of pain from a sharp pain in my bow arm, looking down to see the lizards spear sticking out of my arm.  I dazedly realize also that I have been thrown against the deck rail and if not for that would have plunged into the cold waters.  Grasping the bow tightly I grab the mid point of the spear yanking it quickly.  My mouth opens to scream, but only stiff air is released.  Free of the weight, I lift my arm quivering as the blood pours onto the deck.  I release a few more bolts watching in satisfaction as they tear into the hide of the creature.  Xath voice carries faintly on the wind and taking strength in the gift she is giving us, I continue to fire.  Finally it goes down looking like a combination porcupine and armadillo.

The creature at my back howls in pain and then thumps to the deck.  I see Archonus glancing around marking each of us and our wounds.  I push my arm behind me turning to the others.  Turning to see Justice pulling her sword from the creatures chest and Kareth standing next to it pressing one hand over his burned shoulder and neck.  A smile blooms across Justice’s face as she looks down at the beast.  Seeing the reflection of our spy glass I quickly reach under it and pull the leather and glass free as the boiling blood races towards it.  As Justice’s lit eyes goes to inspect the downed humanoids armor, I slowly go towards the railing pressing hard against the arm wound.

Two dark shapes spear from the mist, whistling twice, I try to not just let them know where to go, but also tell those on this ship they are friend.  As they near their squawking gets louder, but remains too fast for me to follow.  It seems to be something about, “A Big Ship?”  Archonus and Farathier come towards me asking what they are saying.  Letting them land on the rail and my good arm, I peer into the fog repeating, “They say it’s something big and… it’s coming right for us.”   I hold up the spyglass searching the thick fog.

The curtain of fog parts and reveals a nightmare.  Our ship looks like a dingy compared to the monstrous black shape.  Slowly sails can be discerned of the same leathery material as the creatures wings, and the very hull of the ship curved from monstrous bones.  I investigate a small pebble sized ship tied to the side of the great vessel.  I read in horror as it says “H.M.S. Sea Monkey” pitted, burned and scarred.  I lift the glass slightly higher and lean against the rail feeling my stomach turn.  Some faces just this morning we had released to the light where now walking jerkily about the deck!  Their flesh hanging in places, while all vary from shades of ash to blue.  Gapping wounds open to the dawning light of the moon, but bleeding no blood.  Like the creatures in Thainsport just a short two weeks ago!  

Xath’s chubby hands reach around mine pulling the spy glass down.  She is able to put into words what my mind is still trying to grasp.  The captain upon hearing the words spoken aloud shouts to his crew.  Racing we must leaving with all haste.  We have no hope against that, and it seems even in death we would not be safe.  As everyone shoots into motion, I draw my small kukri cutting away strips of cloth from the fallen man beside me.  Using teeth and my good hand I tightly tie the cloth round my arm hoping it will stop the bleeding enough.  There is nothing more I can do now.  I see Kareth stumbling toward the aft area pushing and holding Arfin in front of him.  The healer on board is also the cook, but so far he has done a good job helping Arfin with his sickness.  I can only trust him again with my friends lives.  With two more hands down, I run past Justice as she stands putting on the chest plate from the fallen creature.  The metal is darkest black embossed with two red flying creatures with claws pointed inward and wings spanning to the back.  I feel my stomach roll again, and using my good arm swing into the rigging.  Sending a quick few words to the Light.  

As the sails unfurl they quickly catch the wind, letting us get some lead on the dark ship behind.  We are too close to shore to believe otherwise, it heads straight for Oceanus’ port.


----------



## Laurel (Nov 24, 2004)

*Chapter 3- “The Fall of the City of Forsaken Elves”*

Day Fourteen- Oceanus

            Tired and ragged at last we get the call from the nest that Oceanus is in site.  Looking to port, I see only blackness, a sheer wall of blackness that as the light shines becomes barren yellow high cliffs.  Hundreds of feet up a faint line of trees and plants can be seen.  Some have even tried to grow on the sheer cliff face.  Large boulders rest against the base, spelling death for any who wonder too close.

I had heard stories of Oceanus, once great in it’s architecture and riches it still stands many generations later.  Though now it stands more as a haven for high alder, then for anything else.  I wonder what they are like… To be ruled by that shame, yet in a city of their own are they as Xath’s Alder in Sylvanus?  But even in Oceanus they are ruled by a True Alder… Lord Greyclaw, a duke I believe Xath mentioned.  The Greyclaws were given the city by my ancestor Link Woodshadow, along with the double-edged sword Greyclaw for which only they can wield.

Then I finally see past the next cliff, and to a city truly unto it’s own.  Great scaffolding rises from deep in the waters to well above the cliff top.  A ship pulls into a narrow space as high alder plummet.  They seem only as specs a black thin line of rope in hand.  Their sleek bodies slide easily between the wooden pier and the great hulls sliding easily into the water.  With hand signals and shouts a great metal disc is turned high above, slowly the masts stop swaying the barnacle encrusted hull is lifted a few feet into the air.  Hundreds of ships sit in various stages along the cliff, some being overhauled, some painted, some simply sit, others just arriving, and still others just leaving.  In the harbor itself a fleet of vessels wait.  It looks much as Thainesport did once to my eyes, but as Anon rises so does the realization that at least this time I take the first step with more then I left with.

This is a city of stone and walls no place for my new friends, and hoping they will reach the trees not far off I raise my still weak arm and tell the eagles to go.  They lift off slowly circling the center mast taking one last peck at Archonus’ rarely seen falcon.  Finally I see them shoot for the treeline, a simple “Good-bye.”

I race below almost giddy with the rush of the new sites.   I don the elvish chain letting it mould to my blocky figure, noticing slight changes the recent adventures have done.  Spying a mirror on the desk, I pick it up… yes changes… The magic that helped heal the wound on my arm it seems has healed other wounds.  The change of diet, but the same activity has also to alter my form.  For the first time in the past few days I feel happiness intrude on the darker thoughts.  Yes, giddy…

Everyone clusters on deck as with Anon raising in the horizon we enter one of the openings and are slowly hoisted up.  A few High Elves stand about on deck making sure everything is going smoothly.  No one seems to engage them in conversation staying away.

A bald man stands paces away from me, his clinging clothes drip salt water into a small pool on the deck.  I approach him quietly, and seeing him make no move simply staring at the thin lines holding us.  Asking in our tongue, I try to find out why a statue of the Amastatia is coming into view.  His long pointed ears twitch and large pale brown eyes swivel towards me, surprise flashing across his white skin.  Surprise by someone talking to him, someone talking to him in Sylvan, or just surprised by me I know not.  Once over his surprise he responds that the statute is of the Amastatia and it’s thought that she watches over all entering the city from her perch on the docks.  Though he quickly turns his gaze from me, his ease with the answer lends me to ask him some more about his city as it slowly comes into view with each halting pull.  A larger statute in the center of town is the replication of the first Greyclaw in all his glory or so it is said.  They got their name from the great gray iron throne that sits in the palace.  I also find out that Xath was right, Lord Varis Greyclaw, Duke of Oceanus does sit upon the throne currently.

As the gears grind to a halt the ship shudders one last time then remains motionless in her new perch.  As we are motioned below decks, Xath changes into the Captain of this vessel, the one we put ashore just two days ago.  She is going to go to the Naval Talon Headquarters and check-in.  Hopefully also sounding the alarm about the dragon ship that was fast approaching.  The rest of us stay on board, waiting and trying to help McShippy fix what will soon be his new vessel.  As the work orders are laid, we find that tomorrow morning is the earliest we can leave.  If the alarm can be sounded before then, they can evacuate and bring the full force of this city to bear on the ship.  They should have no problem destroying the single ship from the water.

And so the next few hours go, with only the sites from the wooden deck to entertain us.  As we wait, I hear a small cry from above and look up to see the pair of eagles have returned.  Another shape darts around them; it seems they picked up a friend on the way.  I greet them quickly, learning the new one is much younger.  With nothing better to do, but be bored by the lack of action I take them to the bow of the ship.

Three hours later Xath storms back aboard, the scowl on the human males face showing her displeasure.  She tells us she can only hold this- motioning to her disguise- for a little bit longer, but we have to get to the Duke.  He is the only one that can sound the alarm.  Still mumbling angrily to herself, she gathers a small pack. Justice and I grab our stuff and trail after her, Arhconus’ long bow slung to my back.  At the gangplank, Justice throws the bag of coins at Archonus, but Farathier’s nimble fingers easily reaches out and plucks the small bag from the air.  Feeling still oddly playful I say over my shoulder, “Get the supplies we need, and something nice for us!”  Justice looks over at me with a fleeting surprised look.  I lift my arm letting one of the eagles land, telling the two older ones to stay with the boys, and keep them out of trouble.

The guards at the front door bar our entrance, but Xath’s Naval uniform and human appearance and quick words get us to see the high chancellor of the Duke.  Justice using her womanly ways and figure quickly get us inside, but only to wait some more.  There we sit and pace unsure what the next step actually is or when it may come.  Justice has ideas of what to say, but Xath keeps subtly reminding her that she as the naval officer must speak first.  If she fails then Justice can petition him.

The stately man in flowing robes re-enters the room gliding over to Justice and bowing deeply.  He says how sorry he is that the Duke will need more time, but hints that there are other places more comfortable to spend the time if she, Justice, wishes.  She brushes him off, but he only smiles wistfully and backs out of the room.  Xath strangely still sounding and looking like the male captain scowls at Justice.  Before long the door re-opens and this time we find a younger man with sandy colored hair, twinkling amber eyes, and well dressed in a bright velvet purple doublet.  He speaks to the room, but looks at me, “Can I get you anything while you wait?”  Having not found anything to occupy my mind, I ask for a book about Oceanus.  Can’t hurt to find out more while I am here.

He bows gracefully, and as the chancellor did he slowly exits backwards.  He returns twice more once to deliver the book, and once to ask me if I was enjoying the book.  I finally caught on that he was asking not about the book, but about the note he placed inside the binding.  “Your beauty is far different than any I have seen… rare in the powdered courtiers who seek the Duke.  Call for me, and let us tryst while you await the Duke’s desire.  Yours, S. Pythan” it read.  I look at the others, knowing my cheeks are aflame.  I nod in agreement that I would go with him.  Knowing Justice will stay will Xath.  This may give me a chance to tell someone else or possibly another way to get to the Duke.

As we walk down the hall I feel slightly lightheaded, but it has been a strange few days… strange few weeks… he’s asking me something.  Through a cloud I struggle to discern his words.  Oh my trip, I can tell him about that.  My journey here, there is no problem with telling him that since he’s my friend.  He just wants what’s best for everyone, so why not tell him of the impending doom.  No danger from the evil ship…Yes, that’s right there is do danger from the evil ship, why would he lie, he is as close as those two standing in the other room.  We got close to that horrid ship and it didn’t attack us, it just looked evil.  Looks can be deceiving… it could have just been to scare people.  Yes, that’s all.  The Duke is really the one in trouble, he has been acting strange lately… oh, yes the duke is trouble.  I should make sure he doesn’t learn about what’s been happening. Pythan will make sure he knows when only the right ears are listening.

As the cloud lifts I find myself back in the room that I had left, but… it’s empty.  I spin around watching helplessly as the purple clothed page retreats a warm smile on his parted lips, “Your friends will be back soon.”  I go to the doorway and turn the handle slowly.  Finding it unlocked, I walk a few feet down the hallway.  Trapped in a maze of walls,  I rub the feathers of the eagle on my arm.  I have to wait for the others, so unsure I return to one of the overstuffed chairs and continue to read my book.

In the midst of Chapter Three: Roads, the Pavement of a City, the door swings open to reveal the page again,  he is breathing quickly and looking over his shoulder.  The book drops to the floor as I quickly stand bracing myself automatically for a fight.  Instead he urgently tells me that my friend has been betrayed.  She is being followed by an agent of the Bluestar, a dark elf who hunts her.  I look quickly around him, he tells me my friend doesn’t know of the others deceit but that he must die.

I hear wood splintering down the hall and moments later see Xath race through the doorway.  Just paces behind her a True Alder follows.  I yell at her to move, releasing an arrow over her now normally shortened form.  Xath tries to grab the bow, but I easily weave the longbow out of her pudgy fingers grasp, getting off another shot.  I know she is confused, but she has to trust me.  It’s for her own good.  Pythan told me the truth and he wouldn’t lie to me.  The black almost ebony eyes pierce me as over his initial shock the True Alder slings a large ornate double edged sword and moves towards me.  He wields it menacingly close to my face.  As with Xath futile attempts, I manage to stay just out of range, as two opposing doors burst open.  One to my Pythan and other to the place guards.  The guards race towards me, curved blades waving.  They don’t know either, poor soldiers, just following orders.  I must warn Xath of the betrayal,  “Die agent of the Bluestar!”  Hoping to release some of the pent-up anger I feel.  Pythan is helping me, as he attacks one of the palace guards, killing him quickly.  Xath attacks him as he attacks her- No!  I move a pace back, almost between Paython and Xath.  I try for another step but am thrown forward as a guard comes from behind.

Xath deals with Pythan and one of the guards more slowly, as a familiar pale graceful arm grabs the dark elf around the torso.  He lets the arm take him and is whipped around the corner out of sight.  I turn knowing there is still some fight continuing, and hear a soft thud behind me.  Pythan lays on the hard marble floor with Xath crumpling not far to his side.  My vision wavers and stomach rolls as a veil of mist lifting disorients me.  I see Justice run in casting me glances of promised retribution later.  What had I…. She kneels at Xath’s side laying her hands on the dark round arm and still chest.  Speaking the words of healing she had been taught through the academy.  As Xath sputters to life, I look in horror at my bow… She could have died, I could have killed…. the true alder in question chose that moment to pokes his head around the door frame.  Voice dripping with sarcasm he looks warily at me, “Next time you introduce me to your friends can they not try to kill me.”  I hang my head,  I can only ask bewildered, “I am truly sorry.  But who are you?”  

Xath still weak grumbles angrily from behind me, “He is the Duke of Oceanus.  The one we came to see.”  I look over to tell them what may have happened, but at Justice’s heated black glance I drop my eyes again staying in my seated position.  She goes and bows elaborately to the Duke, “I am Justice Fairweather.”  He nods, asking what he or us are supposed to do now.  Xath walks to my side, offering she hand, “You will need this yet, friend.”  I look across at her now familiar true form, knowing she at least knows there was some magic at work.  

Trying to find the safest area we go into the throne room, seeing guard nor servant on the way.  As Justice tells him of Pythan’s deceit as well, he shakes his head saying, “It seems I have been betrayed for many years from within.”  Justice stands in front of the Duke telling him of what we must do, while he shoots most the options down.  He has not the support nor means all of a sudden to do much of anything.  “We must find the others,” I say.  Xath and his lord nod in agreement.  

I tie a note to the leg of the eagle on my shoulder- “Take this to the others.”  His small wings struggle, but once in the open the currents he will quickly find them.  We continue to talk about what has happened, what we know, and what to do.  Glancing up through the high windows, we see Anon just reaching it’s peak.  With a loud commotion the boys race in weapons draw.  Now having more heads to think things through we start to truly plan.

After we three relay our story, Arfin quickly starts, “We ne’ te get word te the leaders o’ the city.”  Justice, “I agree, but with all haste and we have no pull here.”  The Duke then chimes in, “I can sign letters with my seal to give them weight, and you can go as my messengers.”  He holds out some arm bands.  The same ones the guard and servants wear, a white strip of cloth with a gray talon foot sewn on.  I put one onto my arm as does Archonus, Arfin, Xath, Kareth, and Farathier.

The duke again addresses us, “Here are the letters you need there are five spots you must take them with all haste.”  Farathier shouts that he will go to the Talon Barracks, while Xath grabs one yelling over her shoulder, “I will go to the Redmage tower.”  Arfin takes one making no move to leave, while the Duke holds two of his own.  He calls a small group of his guards in, and tells us he will meet us back here in the throne room.  He is going to the Amastacian and Apectin temples.

I kneel in front of the Duke, “I would not leave you alone, not at this time.  You are needed, and we have seen that we can not trust most about.”  He tells me he will take guards with him, as soon as he rounds enough together.  “I tried to kill you and almost succeeded, you are too valuable right now.  We know they want you dead now.  Let my bow work for you this time, please.”  His face dour, as Justice urges me, “We must stick together.  He has his guards and he trust them.”  Without glancing at her I answer them, “Xath and Farathier have both gone their own way, please.  Let me try-“  Justice interrupts again saying, “Though they ran off, it’s not what I would have allowed if given half a chance.”  I concentrate on the Duke as it is for him to decide anyways, as I try once more to plead my case.  Again I am cut off by Justice this time though Archonus lends his voice to her cause.  The last straw, I can not fight hi...  I push away from the stairs making a stiff bow, “Then let’s go.”  I can only trust the Light to watch the duke now.  The others rush past me dividing already on their missions, only Justice, Kareth, Arfin, Archonus and I are to remain together.

As I reach the door, Archonus hands me a masterfully carved bow.  I weakly smile my thanks; my thought still consumed by the Duke I must leave inside.  Reaching behind me he takes Long Arm, his longbow,  back.  It has been too long in my possession.  Without word he had given it to me when he told me of the bow they could not find at the Dwarven Stronghold in Thainesport.  The new bow was shorter, but Long Arm had just started to seem an extension of my arm… but this new one has a power and grace that I think will suit me more.  Glancing back once more toward the throne room, I turn to follow them.

            Outside we are herded along with the pushing crowd, oblivious to anything outside their daily routine.  Hands raised Justice calls out, “Stop! Thief!”  I see the very top of Justice blonde head and Kareth’s shoulders up running into a dark alley.  I try to move towards them, but I am impeded by the still flowing carts and milling people.  

I am the last to reach the alley it’s strange stillness compared to the bustle just feet away.  I see an arrow fletch in the ground near a small boy, and one burrowed deep in Justice’s armored side.   Kareth lies not far from the small child his arm reaching out as if to grab him.  I race forward to the small huddled child and Kareth’s unprotected form.  I hear a snap of a beloved sound, a bow string, and feel a warmth covering my back.  Everything seems to be turning black… In the fading light I see Justice reaching the top the building to my left, Archonus and Arfin right behind her on the rope.  As the light fades I see arrows rapidly going straight for Justice’s chest… but they disappear?  Arfin is rushing by Archonus, why isn’t he fight-

            I am startled to open my eyes to a large green figure huddled over me.  I quickly move to the side, but hold my head as memory and pain shoot through my body and mind.  I look up to see Kareth standing there with a hurt expression and holding a healing potion. I give him a weak smile and a muttered apology, as Justice, Arfin, and Archonus, all shimmy down the side of a building.

Justice clutches the dead woman’s body tears running down her cheeks, saying she must get her sister to the temple.  Her sister? What is this… a sister of blood she never told us of, another secret?  What?!  Though Arfin is eyeing the weapons with a hunger in his eyes.  I can not believe with the dangers that surround us, getting closer by the minute, they would fight and grieve over one body.  With that shuttering thought I picture Michael laying dead in my arms, Link so close to death… she has a right to grieve, but hundreds may be at risk the ship is still coming for we know not what.

As I realize I have spoken aloud, Archonus turns to me slowly and says simply, “I have taken care of the ship, as I dealt with… the other things.”  Then he turns back to the group at large plucking arrow shafts from his legs and one from his side.  He was behind the others why would she have singled him out… how did he get hit the most, just noticing Justice remains only with one wound in her side, while even Arfin carries multiple gashes….. Kareth holds out the small vials of potion to everyone letting them drink the healing draught.  He has to almost force Justice to drink hers, but eventually she does.  

Kareth looks at us motioning, “Man get help, cleric come.”  Sure enough a woman in a blue cape appears with a hobbling man next to her.  They look around and exclaim, “What is going on!”  Justice falls at the woman’s feet tears running down her face.  She cries out that she must go to the temple with her dead friend immediately.  Friend?  Archonus moves between the two, as Arfin edges closer.  I look at Arhconus, “The Duke… I must find the Duke.  He is still handing out the warnings!”  I cry, “I know you would stay with them, protect them. Let her say good-bye, as I was not allowed.  But if you are going to the Apectin temple, then I must go to the Amastatian temple.”  

As I head to the entrance Kareth steps to my side, I glance at him and nod my thanks.  I figure and hope that the others will see the bigger picture and get moving soon.  A horse is drawn to the entrance as Kareth and I reach it.  We look up to find a disheveled Farathier.  He also is carrying a dead body, a twin it seems of the one Justice holds.  I can only go by the armor though since her head seems to have been left elsewhere.  As he jumps down he throws the body down as well.  “Where did you find her?” Justice nearly screams in hysterics as she rushes to the figure.  She lays both bodies together, moving so she can hold both as best as possible.  “In an ally… the head was attached, but it was marked by a bluestar.  I thought to bring it, but it turned to ash as soon as my fingers touched it.  I figured I would bring the body, and see if it meant anything.”   

Justice struggles to get both bodies into her arms, and almost falling staggers to her knees.  The cleric quickly rushes over to take one her burdens, and she ends up having to forcefully take the headless body when Justice pulls both away.  They start their journey to the temple, Arfin and Archonus follow at a slower pace.  There is nothing more I can do for them…

I turn to Farathier, “Have you seen Xath at all?”  He frowns for a moment glancing into the street back the few short blocks to the palace doors, “No, but you guys definitely did not make it far.”  Used to his sarcasm by this point, my gut clenches telling me to find the duke and fast, “I do not have time to explain, but watch for the duke or the duke’s men.  Archonus…he did something- and the boat, the one we were to warn everyone about is now gone he says.  I have to find the Duke.  We will meet as arranged at the Duke’s throne room.”  He briefly smiles cryptically at Kareth over my head, uttering “Fine then.” And so we part again, Farathier to find Xath, while Kareth and I go to the Amastatian temple.

            As Kareth and I run, I ignore anything but the goal of finding the Duke as quickly as possible.  At one point I have to grab Kareth’s arm and drag him along as some piece of shiny metal catches his eye.  We soon arrive at the temple, and I skid to a halt inside the great stone walls realizing belatedly that I am just attracting attention to us.  I look to the first priestess I can find, “Have you happened to see the Duke?”  My breath is coming in short breaths after struggling to keep up with Kareth’s long easy gallop.  The priestess answers our question with a slight smile touching her light brown eyes, “We have not seen the Duke in a while as he can receive our attentions… privately.”  Kareth jumps in, “We find him. Any here now him?”  Each breath is a breath wasted, each thought that is hidden could lead to answers, I look and try to take some of his patience as the woman slowly says, “If I see him I will tell him you are looking for him, but I have been here for the past hour and I have not seen him.”  

The feeling in my stomach is worsening… time is running out.  As we go back toward the door she calls out again, “Are you by chance Kareth.”  Kareth stops, turns and with a simple smile nods yes.  She says, “I have a message for you then, please follow me.”  I tug on Kareth’s arm, “Hurry we must leave and can not be delayed.”  Looking to the white robed woman, “I am sorry.  Really we have to find the Duke immediately.”  We start to walk wuickly toward the door again.  Downt he long ailse way we spy two guards moving behind the columns.  Her quick call for guards puts those two in our way.  As if on queue we both pick up speed and charge.  The guards stand for a few seconds then jump clear as we shoulder our way past.  The one Kareth hit goes down hard, while the one on my side merely grunts reaching as we fly past.  We make it out into the streets, and luckily with the still heavy traffic are easily lost to those chasing us.  It is apparent they are trying to trap us, but who. It seems the lies of Oceanus run much further then the Duke’s palace.

As we weave our way back to the Palace, I catch my eye on a beggar with some silver shining from his clothing.  I stop and point him out to Kareth.  Kareth looks at me unhappily, “I saw first.”  I realized instantly he mean that he saw this before, when I tugged him onward.  Unabashedly I use Kareth’s build as a shield slowly cutting across the lanes of people.  I look around seeing if we are still followed, and let Kareth lean over and poke the shabbily looking man.  The simple burlap cloth falls to the side revealing one of the Duke’s guardsmen.  My heart stops, and I know that instinct was right… ill has befall him now.  I quickly pick up the body as voices ring out, “Stop them!”  I rush ahead as Kareth searchs around casting his great shadow over me and the cargo.  Hearing the shouts getting closer I flee further down the ally, hoping the light will guide us.  Kareth easily lumbers ahead, stopping a few yards in to poke at a pile of refuse.  

His sharp eyes once more spotted the spark of metal.  Underneath we find another guards body, all killed, all murdered.  Picking through the bodies none resemble the Duke’s clothing nor form.  I gently lay the first body down, and as I hang my head I hear a whistle from above.  Across from us high atop the building stands a figure.  A light blue cloak whips in the wind showing hints of airy blue cloth beneath.  The figure’s eyes are hidden in blackness, and the rest of the face hides behind a light piece of fabric again in the same blue coloring.  A long delicate finger slowly motions to the right, then turns and cape flying races along the roof tops jumping from corner to corner with such ease.  

I am up in a flash following it, my friend outpacing me.  Soon I loose sight of the figure, but concentrate on the broad green back ahead.  Racing full speed I crash into that very back around one corner.  Stumbling backward I catch myself walking slowly around him.  

I see blood… red drops raining on the walls and ground.  It’s the remainder of the Duke’s guards… Viper!  The chancellor who took Justice aside in the palace, but she said she killed him.  She saw him die, she swore it!

Kareth moves to each guard waving his hand in front of their faces trying to get them to wake up.  I walk to Viper’s corpse.  His is different from the rest, his death was for him alone for it seems he has been severely burned through his entire body, and a blue star the only strange mark apparent on his face.  As I lean closer, gently reaching out to trace the blue mark, the face crumbles to gray ash.  This must be the same deed as what Farathier spoke of- “L’Aurel,”  I look over to Kareth kneeling by one figure.  He points down a look of hope on his face, “Alive!”  As I take the first few steps I spot a little bit of red cape.  Only the Duke was wearing one.  I practically jump the last few feet flying down to check his pulse.  He has a nasty gash across his throat, blood around his head… so much blood and no pulse.  I slowly shake my head to Kareth as I pull the cape around the Duke’s body and stand up attempting to cradle him in my arms.  I failed.  I notice Kareth looking up and following his bald green head spy again the silent blue figure.

The figure has waited unmoving and silent on the rooftop, though I can not see it I can feel the unerring gaze as it looks down at us.  I see a glint, but can do no more then futilely step in front of Kareth before a large broad sword raises, flashing in the light.  The flat of the blade comes to rest gently at the figures bowed forehead, and then with a quick swipe the blade is brought around resting once more at his side.  With that the figure moves rapidly away.  I look to Kareth hoping he could give advise, the figure should not have- but the Duke- I straighten the muscles along my back drawing myself up to the half-orcs nose level, “We must get him to the Apectin temple and find the others.”  He reaches out and takes the dukes body from me, cradling it carefully.  Though slow at times no one can deny Kareth’s heart.  As we reach the brick corner it hits me as odd that no where to be seen is his double bladed sword.  The old ancient sword of his house, another loss I could have changed.  Now to find the others…

            Upon reaching the Apectin temple,  I burst in, “Please you must help us.”  The cleric female from in the ally still wearing specs of blood on her tunic comes forth and shortly on her heals is a healthier more rested looking Arfin and Archonus.  As Arhconus stands off to the side, Arfin helps Kareth set the body down.  My voice shakes as I tell the cleric who’s body we have brought.  For now though, that is all we can say.  As she crouches beside Arfin and across from Kareth.  I go over to Arhconus keeping my eyes on my friends, “We went to the Amastian temple.  They knew our names, or at least Kareth’s name.  But we got out with little difficulty.  We found… We spied a dead guard on the street hidden in plain sight.  I almost didn’t see it, I didn’t the first time… and… we were-”  My eyes shift to see Archonus’s masked face, “We were lead to the dukes body by a figure in blue… it knew where exactly to lead us.  Once we had his body it did nothing.  Just watched us, then silently put it’s sword to its forehead as if in salute.. and then left.”  Archonus’s eyes changed in that instant and for the first time a peaceful joy radiated there when I mentioned the figure in light blue garments.  I asked if he knew the stranger, but he shook his head already pulling away and behind his mask.  

            Archonus, Arfin and Kareth decide we must leave the duke, Arfin assuring me, “They will take care of him as he would wish it.”  A baggy eyed Justice stumbles into the main room.  Archonus asks her quietly, “Are you ready to go?”  She looks back inside the temple tears forming again in her eyes, she croaks out, “Yes.”  We move as quickly as we can trying to make sure we are not followed and we are not noticed.

Luckily we spy the boat safely where it should be.  We run up the gangplank and ask for the captain- er, the second in command.  Arfin forgot in that first moment Xath was pretending to be the captain which meant McShippy is only the second.  We are told he is down in the captains quarters, the crew watching us carefully.  As we head down we hear heated voices inside, and after a short pause it is opened to McShippy, Xath and Farathier.  

Finally we are together again.  Xath is still in a flurry, with McShippy upset over his boat and gold, while Farathier gets more tense with each word spoken.  I nudge Archonus, “Tell them about the boat.”  Never one for speeches he sets out in fewer words then he did for me that he took care of the ship, that is was no more.  I look to Justice normally the one bulling people into action and ideas, but she simply sits slumped against the wall eyes clouded over.  Farathier glares around the circle urgently saying we still have to leave, we still have to make it to the monastery in the South.  Stepping up and speaking up more and more these days I recount, “I was one the one who made the agreement with Link he would wait on us.  Please we must go back and get the Duke’s body.  It was not his time, I know it was not!”  I look around hoping this time they will listen, this time they will understand what I can’t explain.  Xath slowly nods her head in agreement voicing her own reasons for us to stay and to get him back.  Though the others seem neutral.  I move towards the door, telling them to get the ship ready.  It shouldn’t take me long.  Archonus steps into my path, telling me he will not let me go alone.  I bite my tongue knowing now is not the time to prove anything.  Getting the Duke is the primary concern, finally seeing they will let me go as my gut says to.

  I grab the reigns to Farathier’s horse quickly adjusting the saddle and bridal.  Farathier holds the horses head and I can only promise him I will look after the horse as best I can.  I leap up into the saddle holding my hand down to Archonus.  As he swings up we take a precious moment to glance again at our friends, just in case.  Xath back to her cheery squatty self, Arfin clear eyed and without drink for several days, Kareth a hopeful look in his eyes, Farathier a plea to keep his horse safe in his eyes, and Justice… Justice stands with a pain I don’t understand, and with how open she has been I may never… just another separation. 

I nudge my heels into the horses side, causing him to bound forward and down the gangplank.  I feel Arhconus behind me trying to grab purchase.  I can’t help but smile even at a time like this.  I must look to even the smallest of things in these strange times.  

The alarm bells on the far right tower begins to toll, I tug the horse into a tight turn as the other towers one by one take up the cry.  I can’t believe what I am seeing!  I jump from the horse almost kicking Archonus as he slides down it’s side.  Anon’s light flashes one last time then fades below the horizon, as dark shapes float closer to the docks.  The ground itself shakes as a horrendous boom sounds to our left.  Timbers splinter, boats crash into poles, and boat workers fall hundred of feet into a now ice encased port.  A dark line of ships mass on the horizon coming ever closer.  All seem smaller versions of the large ship we tried to warn the city of.   As the ships get closer a deep resounding horn blast is heard from one of the ships.  A sense of  absolute horror and terror penetrates our minds, as I grasp the horse’s mane.  I see workers and soldiers who where just standing in horror fall to the ground, some huddling feebly others emptying their stomachs where they sit.  

A few figures pop up from the wall in front of us.  They seem humanoid, but with blood and purple tentacles coming from their bellies.  A few soldiers run forward shaking as they lift steeldrakes to the creatures.  The creatures shutter once as the lead balls enter, but continue in the progress.  As they grasp and hold the guards to their side, I slip the bow from the horses saddle, knocking two arrows.  They drop their first kills ashen gray where once brilliant pale skin shone and move without thought or motivation to their next victim.

I slowly draw and fire at the closest one, seeing the arrows bury themselves deep.  Justice stands on the deck yelling something about the light and the Apecto, I watch as thankfully the rest pour off the boat to stand before me.  This is how we fight best as one team.

            A bright flash of light blinds us for a few moments, as we open our eyes to Justice kneeling at our right sword driven into the ground.  Finally!  Something pulled her out of her state!  I think as all the hideous creatures in the area quickly leave off their attack and run as fast as they can away.  We even watch as some jump over the side of the cliff, and with that it seems just another new power Justice has found.  At least she chose to use it to aid us…

            Arfin yells at us as he runs up, “That will not keep them for long.”  Looking to Arhconus, “so ye know the power I have.  Should I use it to banish these evil things?”   Archonus drops his head, “It may be the only way.”  Arfin looking at us, "Shall I make speak then, friends?" Farathier quickly agrees.  Xath looks to me worriedly, and I can only grimace back.  Justice, still not herself silently almost in a whisper tells us she thinks it is a bad idea, but she will not stop us.  Not knowing full what they are speaking of, but knowing what it may have already had the power to do the rest hesitate.  Arfin looks at us and urgency empowering his words as he demands, “I ne’ ta know now. What say ye?”  As each of us slowly nods in agreement, Justice simply says, “I abstain.  I will not vote either way.”   Shaking his head, “Well, then.”  The red whiskers part to show his mouth as he begins to speak.


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Kat!


----------



## Laurel (Nov 24, 2004)

*Chapter 3- “The Fall of the City of Forsaken Elves”*

_Day Fourteen- Oceanus Continued_

We raise our arms to shield our eyes from the sudden brilliant light that for seconds shone brighter then any light we had felt. As the light dims a figure now stands before us, each of us tenses waiting to see what the creature will do. The figure could easily fade into the night with his midnight black armor, but for the mark upon his chest- a pure white skull with two blazing blue eyes etched within. The eyes tell us all we need to know, this one was sent by the Bluestar. At his waist rest two swords, nimble fingers too comfortable with their weight rest upon the hilts. In the still air the royal purple cloak lays slack over his shoulders, but for the hood pulled round his head. 

I hear a gasp and a snarl around me as we finally see his face. A scar over one eye shines with a blue power not normally seen upon our friends face. The face of Archonus Arendorr.

Still gaping at what is before us, he nods to my left a place I know holds… Archonus. The man who still now wears his crimson mask covering his mark. The same eyes, the same...

The man’s face cringes with sadness and regret before his normal unfeeling face wipes it away. Turning to Arfin, "I do not have much time." My heart clenches not understanding, it is his voice the same voice. His voice commands, "Arfin, do not speak! The world you would create is far more terrible than you can know." As he opens his mouth the go on, our Archonus steps forward pulling the mask down from his stunned face, "Who in the name of the Light are you?"

Remarkably the man’s face grimaces, "I am the Sword of the North, the last son of the True Line. My family's line is that which binds this red world of war and death to the blue star that ever hangs in the night sky. I am a servant of my blood, and no more. Though I was once you, I am now Archonus Bluestar, and you would do well to fear me." 

With his normal grace he faces a confused Arfin swords drawn at the ready, "Arfin, promise me that you will utter no wishes, that you will not speak the desires as granted you by those infernal cards! Arfin, promise me, or I shall end your life to prevent you from bringing Hell itself to this world!"

Arfin can only jerkily nod.

The apparition begins to fade, but his words hit us with more power then before, "It will serve you well to fear me, friends, for this is the last time that my words carry anything less than death! The force before you is not from the hand of my father, but he shall slumber no longer! The wings of the dark serpent shall encompass the earth, and on that day you shall beg for the light of a blue star! Beware! The western darkness has come, and soon the north shall fall upon you, as well! Beware! Beware..." The last words was uttered with such pain.

They stand frozen gazing at the spot where he was. A soft feather brushes my ear startling me into motion. Still feeling a strange coldness inside, I swing into Farathier’s saddle. I send a belated prayer for the light to watch over my friends. I know they will do what needs to be done. They will alter the course of this city, what I do merely changes the course of one life. Leaving Archonus Arendorr to help them- they will need it more. With a single cry and nudge of my heels, the horse springs forward. _Hopefully I will be in time_! 

As I round the first corner I hear hoof beats behind me, and with a glance I see Xath on a little gray pony charging after me. I hear screams and yelling in front of me in some harsh ancient language, it is the same as the creatures from the ship a few days ago. A draconic language then, but one I can not decipher. It takes no words however to take the meaning of the spears and stones the small lizard men point in my direction. The larger beast that issued the order opens his mouth and a vile air quickly envelops me. I quickly draw my bow, nock an arrow, and release it in one swift motion. As the tip enters his neck he seems stunned, I fear not by the arrow itself but by the fact that something was able to penetrate his scaly hide. He then turns his fury full towards me and charges. One of the small creatures manages to hit Farathier’s steed, a long mangled spear deeply imbedded in his side. I loose my seat, but rolling land in front of the beast on the balls of my feet. The large scaly creature continues to roar and race towards me. I see a flash as Xath not slowing down races up behind me. I knock two arrows trying to lay down cover fire against the smaller ones reaching for her. Hearing the heavy steps approach, I turn knocking more arrows and letting them fly seeing from the corner of my eye Xath charging down a side ally three of the small creatures following.

The creature continues to race towards me, but as I take a step back I hear the slithering of three more of his minions surrounding me. I rapidly shoot with two arrows knocked each time, watching as each penetrates the large beasts scales. He is the toughest, the leader. He must go down first. Before I can ready any more arrows I feel the first spear gash my leg from behind. I turn and fire. It is now simply who can last the longest, me with my arrows or them with their spears. As I turn the circle getting them systematically one at a time and trying to ignore the growing river of blood filling the street. It seems they keep coming, those were just the beginning as others came from around the alleyway. Three small bullet shapes dive in again and again digging sharp talons and beaks at the creatures, distracting them if nothing else. 

Finally all but one lies dead. As my legs finally give out, I see my destroyer and his single remaining pike. It is already covered with my blood what is a little more, a strange smile tugs at my lips. He stands taunting me, knowing I can do little now. I try to hold on to a single arrow shaft, if he gets close enough… His mighty commander unable to stand crawls slowly on his one good side toward the alley Xath ran into.

Suddenly a warm spray of wetness hits my face, and turning I see Xath’s bloodied and weak form hack into the creature as it stands above me. The spear drops to the stone, and her sword quickly follows. She looks down at me with a concerned look, then helps me to stand. Quickly pulling out the spear in my leg, I take the potion from her large hand and drink till I can eventually stand on my own. I look down to see my once bright armor and cloth covered in the sticky blackness.

I barely notice Xath as she searches the bodies. Remembering the risen ship from Oceanus, I slowly walk to the closest one and draw my fathers Kurki. I slowly draw it across the first reptiles neck; oddly feeling nothing as I watch for a moment the blood start to poor from the new wound. I walk to each in turn, until I reach the large form of their commander. I can only carry one head and I will not see him reawaken as the undead, and can only hope that I can stop his return. So I take his own sword and with a scream of rage slice it through his neck to the ground below. I look to Xath and though she is just watching in understanding, I state simply "Thank you… for saving me. Let's push on."

We only get a few blocks when again the blast of the dread horn is heard, but this time an unnatural dark shadow descends on the city. Xath and I turn our heads to see a monstrous form towering above the buildings. It’s blood red leathery wings and scaly form stand barely moving as it issues death, “You have one hour. All that is left will belong to us.” A horrible laugh rumbles through the city. I grab Xath's arms saying, "We have our mission, and we will help defeat them later, with our friends at our side." Giving her a shaky smile, I push on listening with half an ear to the strange message the beast speaks. If I had gone to the port and stayed here those long months ago, I may have believed everything and simply fled as I see the towns people do, but I have lived and seen so much of life and debt that I know the words spoken are false. I know that these are just more lies and more betrayals added to this rising evil. Though they carry the Bluestar’s mark and banner, they do not come from him. Archonus told us so…

After a few more blocks of deserted streets, we finally can see the top of the Apectin temple around the next corner. I see two figures in the group outside. One seems to be the body of a small child and the other of an older adult. The black haired father slumps over his child, shoulders shaking in grief. 

That is until Xath and I get closer. The adult looks up and we know it is not grief. We see the blankness in his eyes and the bloody entrails of the child mixing with the dirt of the street. The blood on his hands and around his mouth tell us all we need to know. As I order my eagles to attack, more seem to come from the piles of refuse laying about. I quickly fire, and see one of my eagles rake his talons down a woman’s back. With startling speed the hand of the undead raise and strike the bird. At contact the small form stiffens and falls to the ground. I quickly knock more arrows and let them fly in as fast a movement I can. I can hear the thwap of Xath's bow string next to me, but they keep pushing onward. If we can only get past them, we are but feet from the steps. 

Too soon they are within reach and we are backed into a corner, I keep firing knowing that I would rather go down fighting then running. I smell the stench grow as they get closer and with the brush of a hand I feel my legs and body stiffen. With nothing else to do my body falls to a heap on the ground. I can only see the feet of the undead as they move around me and the grunts and pants of Xath as she fights them alone. Soon I can move my finger and as the tingling slowly proceeds through my body I think '_we can do this, we will make it, we must._' As I stand, strange words come unbidden into my head speaking them, I see my hand glow and feel a strange power rushing through me. I reach out and touch the back of the closest undead watching the fire reach out and quickly sear his flesh. Though I see Xath’s form lying unmoving on the ground, “She got touched. She is just paralyzed as I was.” Trapped with undead between us, I continue to fight. I will not leave a fallen behind. I feel the sting of tears in my eyes and with a scream fire arrows directly into the bellies of each undead standing. Only when they are all truly still do I cease firing and look upon Xath. My friend…

I quickly grab her bulky frame, and awkwardly race to the temple doors. I find them locked and barred, “No! Open up!” I yell banging my bloodied fists against the door not noticing the deep red in print they make. The door creaks opens to a thin white haired human male. He reaches out with surprising strength and yanks me inside the temple. I put Xath on the ground, watching her form grow colder and ashen. Looking up I plead to the old cleric, "Please is there anything you can do to save my friend?" His eyes are unfocused as he stares at us, his lips moving in a strange sing-song tone. I stand up going to the small group of others that have entered the room. All wear a blue tunic with a full gold sun emblazoned across the front. 

They stand with swords and other weapons trying to look menacing, but as I lock my eyes on each they seem to tremble where they stand. A young boy, not more then nineteen approaches me, hand shaking as he lowers an ill-suited bastard sword warily, "Is she a warrior?" He points the blade in the direction of Xath. I use my bow tip to slap his blade away from her, "She is a warrior who gave her life for this city. What can you do to help her?" I feel the anger and frustration still riding high in my mind and body. The old man’s voice rises from behind me, "Something I saw... maybe .. the dead, the dead... yes it would.... long ago…. on the Isle of Mourning... but the dead, the dead." I turn just as the old man now kneeling reaches out and grabs Xath's bloodied head. He digs his fingers into her black hair hard while singing a nonsensical song. As I watch he seems to be pulling something from Xath’s body, and with his small muscles bulging from his arms he grapples the object pulling it from her. I take a step forward, “What is he doing? He must be crazy there is nothing there.” The young cleric holds my arm, "Wait and see" he warns. Pulling my arm from his gasp I slowly walk toward the two figures. The old man grapples the mirage from the body and seems to slam it down into another body close by. I see the body shake and then lay still. The old man looks around with his vacant eyes, standing with a smile a blade appears in his hand. The dagger rotates faster and faster in a strange and odd display of ability. I take a step forward and ask, "Xath?" He turns to me vacant eyes unseeing, “The dead don’t stay.” With a smirk he turns away continuing his fascinating twirling of the dagger blade. An elf maiden with soft brown hair and snow like skin begins to flutter her eyes. I slowly walk over, “Xath?” She looks up, a disturbingly familiar grimace etched on fine delicate lips, “Aye, whatcha doin’ there?” “Xath!” I can not help but smile and laugh, but Xath seems to be having trouble with basic movement and looks at me confused.

I hear the old cleric’s muttering behind me, my laughter dies as easily as it came. I whirl on the young man, "Where is the Duke's body?" He pauses unsure, but as I stand his eyes flash to my arm- the band. Luckily I still had it on. Looking at Xath as she turns her hands over and over just looking at them, I follow him to a dark corner lined with bodies. He points to a body wrapped in a fine red cloak and says shakily, "There he is." Dragging it from the pile, I quickly look it for other wounds, and seeing nothing bring him over to where Xath is still sitting. I ask her if she remembers what the mission was. Shaking her head, she says recognizes the Duke but seems unclear on pretty much anything else. 

Hearing movement behind me, I whirl still crouched and moving in front of Xath. As I look up at the old man his eyes have taken on the vacant look of no memory, his body suddenly sags as if all the years suddenly caught up with him. As I stand catching his arm, he suddenly straightens and with a clear lively light in his eye shakes off my arm and moves to the door. He struggles to push up the bar and open the door. I can hear the sounds of the flesh eaters outside getting closer, but I have also seen his power. I quickly rush over and help him raise the bar. I am surprised when instead of using the sword or the blade in his hand he pulls out a pendent of the Apectin order. He says some words and makes a movement, and something tugs at my memory. The symbol brightens and then it issues forth a large cone of light. As the light dies down, I see some of the undead running. I know then that this is the same new talent Justice has. Could she know him? She was here earlier…. After re-closing and barring the door, I ask the old man his name to thank him, and he simple responds, "Katie was here today, she ships off tomorrow for the west gate. We are so proud of her." “Katie? Is she on the King's ship?" The man looks at me puzzled, "Of course she sails for Hawkson. That no good Joshua isn’t here yet to see her off." Then his eyes cloud over again.. Joshua- Preston- Justice’s grandfather he was married to a Katie... Katie must be Justice grandmother. But she was in the navy? Her mom then, but I thought she was a pirate or so Justice had said but days ago. The man speaks as if Preston is here, but I know him to be in or on his way to Sylvanus. And the King has been long out of Oceanus.

Turning in a wide circle I see only the vacant old cleric, a confused Xath, a confused young cleric, and three in motion dragging bodies into the yard to be burned to help me know. Aloud I mutter, “The next step is to get Xath and the Duke back to the others.” Touching Xath’s now slender arm, “Xath, you will need to fight. Can you borrow that warrior’s things?” She nods and walks to her old body and picking up the longbow, “Odd I remember that being mine.” Walking towards the young man, I ask where the highest point to look out of the temple is. He tells me there is a watch and bell tower above. I tell the cleric to watch my friend and the Duke, as I run up the stairs.

Once up in the tower, I pull tightly around me the clock that has served me so well. Using the shadows around, I look carefully over the top of the rail and see desolate rooftops and the huge beast still casting it’s shadow cross the city. The minions that had penetrated the city scurry and move slowly back to the docks. The docks now severed huge wholes where it lays in broken bits on the water below. I see the Duke's fortress like a beacon in the shadow, but the light is from an evil fire. Four dragons now perched on each corner of the fortress, and raised in place of the falcon flag and greyclaw banner is a hastily drawn flag bearing the blue eye and blue star of the North. I look out at the once peaceful and thought to be well protected city of Oceanus, and can see, taste and feel the death and fear coursing through the city. I see no sign of the figure in blue, either. Hearing a familiar metal clank, shouts and yells below, I shift to see Justice, Arfin and Farathier running toward the temple. I wait for a few seconds hoping to glimpse two more figures coming into view, but as the knock sounds below know with a sense of dread they will not be showing up.

With one last look over the city I say a quick prayer under my breath "May the Light watch and protect you both, my friends, till we fight again." I turn and run back down to greet the others and with each step try to go through how to explain what has happened. As I grab the bell rope and swing down, I know the first battle for the Army of the Phoenix is at hand.

I hear Arfin’s disgruntled shout and Justice’s plea for us to open the doors. I look to the older Father and see that he is still lost in his own world, so I ask if he will help me open the door. He turns with a scowl, “Do they fight?” Drawing a sigh, “Yes, they fight and are trying to save the city.” As the old Father reaches around me to lift the heavy bar, I help and we open the door just enough to pull my friends through. I look with relief on Justice, Arfin, and Farathier. I ask where Archonus and Kareth are, but Justice brushes it aside only saying they slipped away to go searching for something. I can only hope that he will find it and know how to act when he does.

Arfin having looked around now, grabs my arm “Where be Xath, lass!?” I look over to the tall fair elf who seems to be drawing simple pictures on the wall in a daze. “She saved my life, and so I saved hers in the only way I could. They had taken her throat.” At my feet lay two forms, one cloaked in brown the other in red. I moved the brown cape aside to show them Xath’s broken and torn body, and as Arfin and Justice go for it I stop them with, “It is not her anymore. This is just the shell. The good Father here brought her back. I know not how, but he took her spirit and put it into… her.” I slowly raise my arm and point to the elf in the back of the room. As Afrin slowly goes to her, she turns swiftly standing with a sly grin, “Arfin, my you are getting shorter.” As if even that was too much for her, she again turns to the wall and her pictures. I turn back to Justice, “This Father knows Joshua, and I think you. He has that same power to move these undead creatures.” Seeing Justice make no move nor attempt any explanation, I continue, “but enough of that. Arfin now that I know we are able we must get the Duke back. I know you have the power.” Though Arfin seems still stunned by Xath he goes to the Duke’s body and mutters, “I wish the Duke were alive as he was.” The air seems to still, then gust slightly while with a fluttering of his eyes and the shake of a breath the Duke suddenly sits up. Farathier goes to help him stand, while Justice bowing low tells him of their plan to evacuate the city. At the end of her story I quietly tell him of the loss of Greyclaw. Xath pulls out a scroll and says, “This may lead us to it though. It was on the big one we killed.” I look to one of the priests, “You must quickly try to burn as many of these bodies as you can.” I throw the head I have been carry with the other bodies. As I turn back Xath is reading the scroll, at the end with eyes closed she pauses. Then utters, “It is toward the docks and moving quickly away.” “We can go there on Tain and get it back,” Justice says. I speak up, “We must get it back, I know it is imperative. I can not say why though.” The Duke’s dark eyes turn to me, “L’aurel, I will not have anyone die for it. If you can get it without death then go if not let’s leave.” Finishing the Duke looks for an answer only I can give. Sadly, “There is always risk, no I can not.” And so we leave the sword and its power to whatever may come.

Moments later we unbar the door and go into the church grounds. We gather what few stragglers we see tell them to head to Hywrl, shouting to others as they run by to head that way. We see a few more of the undead, but make quick work of them. Continuing we heading to the Barracks. At the walls we see men fighting from above, three large leathery skinned beast ram against the walls. Their massive muscled legs digging into the ground while their two tiny front claws merely claw at the air. As we approach, I yell to the others to leave the one at the gate. As they split and go after the other two, I stand within yards of the beast’s lined hide and raising my hand try order it to “Friend.” The blocky head swishes towards me, but otherwise stands still. “Attack!” I yell pointing at one of the other three. The one on my right goes down as it easily tares it’s teeth into the others back. The one on my left goes down as Justice begins ordering the guard to let us in. As the gate begins to open a few feet, we race inside. I climb to the top watching the new beast and keeping it safe, a strange balance. The others talk to the commander of the guard getting him to agree that the best course is to flee. Passing along to him as well, that all should go to Hywrl. Scant few more undead or scaly creatures are seen, but those few are quickly killed.

As we pass through the gates we hear the drums beat. An hour has passed, the march into the city has begun. Justice seems to have acquired a strange beast while she was off with the others, and now flies on it high above us. I run my hand along the large dry skin of the beast beside me and think of all those lost. 

We race past scores of people trying to offer encouragement and help. We finally come across a strange group Archonus surrounded by children all varying in age from 6 to 16 and one adult male. “Randell is the head of the Red Mages of Oceanus,” Archonus offers as explanation. The more we got out the better, trudging onward the moonlight tries to filter through the dense canopy of the forest above. Archonus makes no move to ask about the beast at my side, the beast that Justice rides nor the missing dwarven Xath. But at one point I see Archonus stare at her slender back dazed, Arfin talking low beside him…. It will be hard for us all to adjust.

As Justice lands a few miles away out of Oceanus, she tells us, “We should reach Hywrl before the main group, but it will still not be much before dawn.”


----------



## Laurel (Dec 2, 2004)

*Chapter 4- “A Debt Repaid”*

_Day Fifteen- Hywrl_

            Eyes and bodies weary we all try to hold our heads and spirits high, maybe something for those who watch us to hold on to.  A few hours ago, Justice rejoined us on the ground, Thane, her brown and gold flying beast gone from sight.  The waning moon told us dawn would be approaching in a few hours a few of the smaller children slept on Yoshi’s rigged platform.  Their parents concentrate on simply walking along behind us.  We had taken a few moments over thirty miles ago outside the walls of Oceanus to hastily secure a small line and platform to Yoshi’s back. Yoshi, the name I have given the leathery beast.  Kareth seems the only other one who has needed to be reassured about the beast.  After this distance and his extra cargo even Kareth’s long strides falter occasionally.  A young girl with a scraped knee and now badly burned face holds tightly round his barren thick neck.  Her parents liked the look of Kareth’s smile full of tusks instead of Yoshi’s smile full of sharp meat tearing teeth.  Eventually, as the hours dragged on, others realized they would not make it children in tow.  

Through the night as we passed through, around and finally in front of the long line of refugees, people looked at us strangely, something each of us has gotten used to for our own reasons.  But this time it was curiosity at obvious warriors who showed more battle sense then the king’s men of Oceanus.  The tale of what we had accomplished spread through the line faster then our feet, but with easy words we could taper some of the outlandish tales.  With such worries, our feet finally drag us to an end of the forest trees.  Only not the end, rather an edge of the tree line that we stand on. 

A layer of dead trees and decaying foliage surround the almost hundred feet of solid wall before us.  A muddy trail leads from our position to the great mass of green, but only wide enough for a small cart, to a great gate with no visible handle or opening.

“Welcome to Hywrl,” Farathier mutters under his breath whipping a grimy hand across his brow sweeping the few stray dark sandy locks away.  

I hesitate knowing I cannot let Yoshi get too close and scare our chances of bargaining the walls open.  I look at him and try to command him to stay, knowing his small brain will not heed me this time.  Farathier comes up beside Yoshi, puts a hand on the beasts great leathery hind leg, and smiles a humorous smirk tells me to go join the others.  I smile my thanks, and taking one last look to make sure Yoshi is not following, I walk to join the others at the gate.  

            As I approach, I see that the walls are actually trees and vines intertwined into a seamless wall.  The chest and heads of lightly leather armored sentries can be seen on a walkway high along the wall, yet they seem to pay us no mind as they stand bows at the ready on the horizon.  

Xath and Justice are yelling up at them commanding them to let the refugees in and of our need for assistance.  The guards stand mute, not shifting in body language to heed what they say.  Seeing this is not helping at all, I walk past them to the gate.  The vines along this wall are different; my eyes pick up a subtly differing of color.  I slowly reach out and touch one vine, but with a silent cry snatch my hand back as a shock of pain shoots into my hand as if from a thorn.  Magic. There is one inside who wears the green mage cloak.  This is interesting indeed, since their green cloaks are scare.

            Justice and Xath stop shouting as a tall regal high alder slowly stands on a parapet about a hundred feet up.  He waves his hand in front of his face as he scornfully glares down his nose at us, “I am Irellion Greyclaw. Be gone from here.  I have orders not to open the gates to any until Lord Hywrl arrives.” Justice steps forward scowling, “We have refugees, you must open your gates!”  He looks over to the tree line and seeing the haggard scared faces of people filtering in wavers.  This last but moments, for he turns back to us, “The gates of Aralack, Krosport and Crisoth are open.  Go there!”   

Xath steps to Justice side, shouting with venom, “We have injured and wounded, please let us in, will you turn all away!”  The old man suddenly lowers his hand and with tears in his eyes looks at Xath, “Is it you my darling.  I feared you lost, but it is you… isn’t it, my daughter?”  I look to Xath not knowing what she will do.  I forgot in that moment for Xath pretending to be someone else is familiar territory.  Evasively Xath shouts back, “Then let us in.” With tears now rolling down his cheek, “Even for you my sweet daughter, I can not open the gates.  In two days my lord Hywrl will be here though.  And then… then I can hold you again.”  Confused and hurt, but hold to his orders he rushes off.  

Looking at Xath, I mutter, “We should not have let him believe his daughter still lives.  He will be crushed a second time now.”  Xath grunts, “L’Aurel, we do it for the benefit of these people.  If we can use it to gain entrance then so be it.  I did not ask for this body.”  _No, I did it to you_.  Xath turns away quickly and nearly falls over the Duke.  His dark silver hand gently grabs her arms to make sure she is steady, and looks her over warmly for any harm, “Xath is correct, but if we can not get in then we must see to the people now.”  

“Let us have them make camp here around the city,” Xath says as she jerks herself from the Dukes hold.  He releases her, but smiling, “That is an excellent idea.”  With that the Duke turns looking Kareth over.  “You will do.  Follow me.”  Justice and Arfin quickly follow his red-cloaked back.  Archonus stands slightly off to Xath’s side muttering something.  

Catching this from the corner of my eye I quickly walk back over to the wall.  I am no war planner; I can barely make it through the small battles we wage.  This magic I know though.  Wrapping one hand with an extra shirt I again touch the vines.  This time watching, studying.  I hear the squish of soft leather in mud, and  my head sideways to see Xath alone approaching me.  

Her long deep brown hair has started to run free over her narrow shoulders as she uses slender delicate fingers to push it back out of her way.  Her pale face looks up at me uncertainly for a moment then an unreadable look passes on her face as she tells me, “I know where Link Woodshadow’s place of birth is.  It is not far at all from where we now stand.  The only danger is a large wolf that guards it- protects it.  It is said that those deemed worthy can pass, however.”  I look at her confused, as she continues, “He is your past L’Aurel, and more importantly we need a place for these people.”  Nodding slowly, “Yes. You are right, my friend.  Let us go ask the others, for I think this is not a task for us alone.”  As she races off to ask the others, I gaze over the slowly swelling crowd filling the area.  Watching as some of my companions approach, I am starting to know true friendship and the love that can exist in a friendship.  But if this is the love of friendship what is it that I feel towards him?

            The three Xath reached first trudge up slowly and declare their agreement to go search the old home.  Arfin lets me know that, Xath with an ill covered roll of the eyes had gone to the Duke explaining that we had to scout for another place for the people to rest till they can enter Hywrl.  The short dwarf then went on to scratch his head not understanding how a Duke could like the look of anything that tall, thin, and hairless.

Once our small group forms, we head out in a Northeastward direction with Xath taking the lead.  Archonus languidly walking behind her, only his hands near his blades and darting eyes betray his deeper watchfulness.  Farathier stands beside me, a look of unease all through his posture.  He holds his strange lance and looks at me with his golden amber eyes.  His eyes convey a hope that I could somehow make a horse appear for him.  Arfin’s armor clanks so loudly that Justice’s armor is almost mute next to him.  Kareth follows behind silent next to the thumping feet of Yoshi. Not trusting Yoshi on his own, I had decided to bring him along.   Kareth standing a head above any of us seems the best to handle him with strength if I failed with words, glancing back at them I notice even their green hides almost match in color.   

I cannot help but look all around me with solid ground and the untamed colors of the forest around me revive a feeling of freedom and being alive.  Each sense seemed heightened as I try to draw and gather every aspect together.  Through this exploration of my senses I feel a presence to my right and stop in my tracks continuing to look ahead.  Farathier only moves one pace before moving back amber eyes piercing my green with question.  The others continue, though as Justice and Arfin travel by their arguing ceases, oddly watching us.  When they have gone a few paces past, a low growl starts emanating from the bush beside me.  I slowly turn my head to stare into two bright yellow globes.  The brush parts to reveal the large hairy form of a mangy gray wolf.  With shackles raised, it continues to growl deep in its throat while keeping its hunches bunched ready to pounce.  The sharp noise of metal grazing metal tells me Arfin and Justice are drawing weapons, but holding my arm out I wave for them to stop.  I smile and linking eyes with the wolf walk closer.  I put out my barren hand, and walk toward the beast.  I hear a masculine hiss from behind me, but keep my eyes looking into bright yellow ones.  As my fingers get mere inches from its face the growling stops and tentatively she sniffs my hand.  As my fingertips touch her cold wet black muzzle she slowly sits on her hunches looking now with curiosity at the group.  I slowly let my hand follow her hairline to her ears, and slowly rubbing say over my shoulder, “There is naught to fear from her, it seems we have passed the test.”  Yoshi, the T-rex, comes lumbering over to see the new creature.  I keep my body between them, but let them sniff each other.  I repeat ‘friend,’ both in alder and common.  With a smile, I hear Justice’s sharp order behind me, “Let’s go.”  As the others start back down the path, I stay to watch the wolf disappear with barely rustling a single leaf.  “Good-bye silent sentinel, walk with light feet.”  Then I turn to catch up to the others taking my place beside Farathier’s golden figure once more.

We soon break into a large open area under the shade of a huge oak tree.  At its base wide stairs are cut out from the trunk, and hundreds of feet above us layers of wooden rooms.  Each level connected with vines or stairs, but blending with a natural ease in with the surrounding branches and foliage.  

            Xath, Archonus, Justice, and Kareth quickly start to climb.  I look at Yoshi, commanding, “Stay.”  Farathier just puts his hand on Yoshi once more, as he then nods at me smiling his strange smile.  For the second time now, I see how easily Farathier seems to be with Yoshi and looking at the beast I see he easily accepts Farathier.  I know now what I must do for both of them, but later...  Arfin strains his neck back to gaze into the tree looking a little pale, “What good could be up there? Why can’t ye people trust the ground ye come from?”  I ignore the grumbling dwarf, for I have never felt a house so natural and welcoming.  

            My long legs let me jump a few stairs at a time, so I quickly catch up to the others.  Archonus is the first to reach the top of the stairs, but he glances down once before pushing the small door overhead open.  As I follow Archonus, Justice, Xath, and then Kareth, I am assailed by a smell of sickness and death as I enter the loft.  Kareth stands plugging his nose, “Bad smell.  Smell fight, death.”  At the first doorway Justice opens the door looking in, while Xath and Kareth follow her.   I follow Archonus’ back, tracking the worst of the smell into a single room.  As I reach the doorway I see Archonus poking a rag with his short sword, “This is still fresh.  A few days at the most.”  The rag is stained with dried red blood and an unnatural gray white puss.  The room is large and open, but filled with weapons both real metal and wooden practice.  This is a training room, a place devoted to warfare and warriors.

            Justice enters with blade drawn shifting around Archonus to an open doorway.  She pushes the door open with the tip of her blade, and stops in her tracks to raise her other hand to her nose, choking.  Her face looses all color as her blue eyes widen.  Feeling a sense of dread, I cover my mouth and nose with the bottom of my ancestors cloak and race into the room.  I push past Justice, knowing there is someone sick or dead inside, and I am the only one with knowledge of non-magic healing.  The windows are covered with a heavy cloth, and though it is full day a single candle burns on a small rickety oak table, and the only other furniture a single narrow bed in the corner.  The candlelight is reflected off an ashen wrinkled high alder face.  A face, with one eye socket just a scarred empty hole, and in the other a red gem dead of color and light sits.  The face and broken bleeding body before me belongs to Link Woodshadow, my ancestor.  I run to his side and grab his hand.  Trying to find life, I brush my other hand across his brow.  His brow is wet, cold, and unmoving.  I look down at his body and see open wounds hastily bandaged, wounds too severe to heal, and too diseased to cure.  Blood still seeps from some, and as I lean close the faintest of air movement touches the back of my hand as it lies across his mouth.  I frantically look at the others who have come silently into the room.  Justice stands at the end of the bed, and simply shakes her head.  Xath sadly looks down at her hands, while Archonus just moves further into the shadows away from sight.  Kareth stays standing in the doorway unsure which way to go.

            I feel tears come unbidden to my eyes as I look back at Link’s face, “If only…just to say good-bye.”  Long bony fingers spasm with weak strength as from his bloodied lips he manages, “Who is there?”

Thank the light! “It is I, L’Aurel.  Link, what? Who?”  His head slides to one side a faint flicker in the red gem as he struggles, “L’Aurel?… found her, but she… was turned… heh… she finally out did her master.”  His normal dark humor even now surfacing, and maybe even pride.  Who could have done this to him, even at his age I saw him at the hanging he was still a force to be reckoned with.  Then it hit me, “Your daughter? But why?” His voice getting weaker with every strained breath, “She knows the secrets… she knows all that I knew.”  Then we are doomed, “but the others, the blades?” I ask uncertainly.  He moves his head slightly from side to side, “They can fend for themselves… the tombs are now cages I fear.”  

He tightens his hold on my hand, “Your paladin friend… I never told her, daughter of Thane she is.” His voice and his handhold get stronger and commanding,  “Tell her.” It lasted a short moment, tears fill my eyes as I glance to Justice’s dark face, “Yes, I will tell her.  I promise I will tell her.  What of the wolf outside?” 

“Hehe is she still around… my mothers.”  An urgency again enters his voice, he knows he doesn’t have anymore time, “The high alder… tell them… tell them I forgive them” I manage, “I will, I promise you I will tell them.”  I cannot stop the quiet flood of tears as with one last sigh he breathes his last, “Oberon was right about them.”  The red eye dulls to a colorless almost blackness.  I hear the quiet scuffling of the others leaving, but I can not move, “Be at last with your love.”

            Why again… now this… the only family left.  No, on that I am wrong, since there is another still very much alive.  She beat her master, but soon we shall see how she fares against me.  She knew everything Link knew, and so much more then we do.  They now hold a very powerful weapon indeed.  I slowly move Link’s hands over his chest and wrap the dirtied blanket around his still form.  After I have covered his face, I move to the drapes and pull them open.  I glance over my shoulder to the bed. 

            I cannot dwell on what I cannot change.  He died as he lived, in the shadows with almost nary a person to weep for him.  “You will not fade so easily, grandfather.  There are many wrongs I will make right, and another vengeance that must be avenged.  I promise to find her.”  He will have the proper burial and funeral for the hero he was.  I then notice Archonus leaning on the doorframe, quietly he whispers, “I will get the Duke and the others.”  Almost as an after thought, he adds in, “This is the best place for a base camp.”  Not sure if that is a question or command, I nod my head.  The future, that is what he fought and lived for that is what will carry on.  Archonus looks back to me and tosses me his white robe from back at the Amastatian temple.  I grab it from the air.  Not able to say anything and not knowing what to ask, I turn back to Links still form.  For now I can only move the bloodied sheets and place the clean garb over him, but I know the whole place must be thoroughly cleansed.  I eventually go into the other room, closing the door behind me and look around.  I hear Justice and Arfin quibbling over what to do with the weapons.  Arfin stands holding a master axe in his hand with Justice struggling to hold the middle.  Though he only comes to her chest, his larger weight seems to perfectly offset it.  It seems they are at a stand off, and now are resorting to only angry looks back and forth.  Arfin not wanting to see such masterful weapons destroyed or lie to simply rust, while Justice wants to honor the fallen.  Apparently for those of the Apectin order a warrior is to be burned with their weapons, for Justice keeps insisting it at every honored death.

As the door thumps into the frame, they both stop and turn to me.  Just to stop the fighting, without emotion my voice echoes through the room, “These weapons are for teaching and fighting wars.  That is what we intend to do- start an army and win back this land.  I think he would have rather seen this go toward fighting the evil that sweeps this land then rusting here as a tomb.” 

            Without waiting for reaction or further comment, I go down to see about Yoshi.  Only to find Farathier trying to teach him as he would a horse.  I walk up quietly, yet Yoshi easy catches my scent and comes to push his great nose at my arm.  Having to dance around him so I don’t get injured I think these are creatures I understand.  There is no complexity to their loyalties or lives.  I stay with Yoshi and Farathier helping them train as the first survivors arrive.  Then as more and more refugees enter the clearing some run up giving praise or thanks to us and the guards of Oceanus.  Needing heroes they have easily latched onto ours names.  After the first man with child approaches me to give thanks I try to smile, but quickly retreat to the room with Link before more can ‘thank me’.  

            From the window high above, I witness Xath at ease with taking their thanks easily pushing them onto to some task to start.  Archonus, Farathier, and Kareth take to the forest and road trying to bring in any stragglers or any searching for a safe place.  Justice and Arfin stay mostly out of the windows view.  I hear people moving about the upper rooms, in a hurry and still dealing with so much throwing and breaking things.  I would be little help to them now; at least here I can do something.  He didn’t need nor want my protection when he was alive, now he has no choice.  Watching the people I get an odd feeling… Something not quite right… Looking back at Link, I admit not much is right within the kingdom these days.

An hour later Xath enters the room quietly telling me she has some women who will clean this room, I look at her nodding.  Her hand on my arm and sympathy in her eyes, “There is another room upstairs that is already ready for him.  Until... well, for as long as he needs it.”  I nod my head and slowly wrapping him securely in the white robes.  His long frail body was light in my arms as I carry him to another room.  There are some women there as well, Xath tells me to clean him and his clothes.  I can hear the bewilderment in their mummers of who this blinded old elf is.  I even hear one whisper, “Why should he be given such treatment when my husband lies in the streets of Oceanus for those things?”  I have no answers for them, not yet at least.  

            Once that task is completed I carry him to the last resting place he will know before going to the light.  My shoulders give a slight crack as I move about the room stretching.  Two days already gone by and no sleep to be seen on the horizon, there will be time later.  I walk to the water basin to throw some cool water on my face and see a haunted face reflected back.  Ghosts and fear and doubt, I go so far only to look them full in the face again.  The water splashes to the white oak as my hand plunges into the cool water.  Washing my face I feel the dry salt of tears and the weariness of dark thoughts start to dissipate.  

Link rests with white cloth under him the black leather and metal of his armor hastily worked to cover the wholes and rips.  His empty scabbards lie on a tabletop.  They are empty because of me, and then I left him with only a staff.  What a fool I was.  I should have known better, and taken better care.  I will not do so again.  I let the anger flow through me, as it is easier then the sadness.  

            I walk from the room with measured steps to find the Duke.  He is standing with a guard from his palace a tall dark skinned orc and Justice.  As I walk up the Duke stops mid sentence and turns fully to look at me.  “I must speak with you inside, now,” I know my voice reflects the empty cold I feel.  He looks questioning at Justice and the guard, but then shrugs his shoulders and motions me to go in front saying, “As you wish.”  I lead him to the new room holding Link with the window shutter parted and a candle lighted to keep any remaining stenches at bay.   As the Duke follows me inside, I ask him to close the door.  Then I gently lower the cloth from over Links face.  “Link Woodshadow did not die all those years ago, but just hours ago in a room below.”  

            The Duke’s face turns to one of wonder; “It is rare that one gets to see his hero, and a great honor even if it is to see him in death.”  Maybe I will only have to tell it once, “Another story you may have been told was that the Amastatian carried a second child before she was killed.  It is said by some that the child died.” The Duke looks puzzled, “A second child?” Even I had heard the wild tales, most saw as ramblings or crazy theories.  Keeping my voice steady, “Yes, the Amastatian had another child before she died.  I am of that fated bloodline.  Link and his daughter told me but weeks ago.” 

            He looks from me to Link’s face, “You should be wary who you tell this to as some will see it as only for personal gain.” 

            I sigh, “I know this, but in order to hear the rest you needed to hear that as well.  My companions and one other are the only ones to know of this… but for now and possibly forever it will be a burden.” 

Almost as if to comfort me, he states, “To be of such blood is not the burden, L’Aurel.”  Not wanting his sympathy, I change the subject “That is not the only reason I asked you to come here.  Before he died Link wanted it known that he forgave his people, he forgave the high alder.  I would ask that you speak at his funeral and that you would relay this to others.   It will have more meaning and power from you.” He looks surprised, “Of course I will see that it is attended to, but if you could also ask your paladin friend to speak.” Looking out the window, I remain cold inside, “Yes, she will want to preside… and thank you.”  With that the Duke sweeps out of the room.  I wait a few more minutes then go in search of my companions, so they can make ready for at dawn the fire would be lit.

            Hoping to use the shadows and low light after dusk, I find it easy to avoid the questions and praise of the people of Oceanus.  Few mark my passing.  I find myself looking over my shoulder frequently, but only see city dwellers valiantly trying to make life work again.  

I can feel it again that same gut instinct that told me the Duke was in danger.  I slip behind a tree and for the next hour watch and study all those I see.  The same feeling that I got from the tree window… Something not quite right…Maybe I am just becoming paranoid jumping at shadows, but no! The hair on my neck rises as goose bumps stand on my flesh.  Then it hits me, the lizard men.  They are here in the camp, and no one is the wiser.  I watch closely, and finally see one from my side vision.  I walk from the shadows calling out, “Good-day, sir!” Though I stand taller then most females I am of a compatible height to him, as he turns responding, “Good day, my lady.”  He stands hands on hips with his very plain face masked in unease.  Realizing my error in singling him out, I try to make it a menial question, “What is it you do here about?” Gesturing to his simple clothes, he answers, “I was a cobbler.” 

Dumbly I fumble for something to say, “Can you look at these new shoes I got?”  I show him the worked fine leather boots I just got.  Drat even to my eyes these look fine! 

“Um, they are fine boots,” He stutters out, as he looks around distracted.  Then he asks in a wary whisper, “If you wouldn’t mind, my lady, could we go somewhere else to have this talk?” Put on edge again, my eyes widen in mock surprise as I quietly ask, “Why is something bothering you?”  I cannot keep the venom from my voice as the longer I stand here the more his simple presence grates on me.  “Well, it is only that I need all the business I can get, and unless you have some thing to lay at my feet I would rather be questioned privately.”   Not seeing an easy way out I nod slowly, “Very well, just give me a moment.  I must inform the paladin of the arrangements to be made for a funeral tomorrow.” 

“I shall wait here,” he says with a small bow.  

            I spot Justice’s blue cape a few meters away and hurry towards her.  “Justice, I am going to try and question one the villagers.  If you remember Asp and Vipern, then you know what we are dealing with.  I do not trust this man, but I must do this alone to not raise more suspicion.  I need you to send Archonus up to listen at the door. He’s quiet and may pick up something, anything that I may miss.”  As her mouth opens in rebuttal, I cut her off, “Please, Justice.”  Snapping her mouth shut.  “Yes,” Comes the simple response, as with a flip of her long blond hair she stalks away to find Archonus, whom I can only hope is not far away in one of his alone spells.  

I walk back to the creature, for I know now that he cannot be human.  “Please follow me inside.” As I walk up the steps, I see Justice talking to a lean shadowy figure in the shadows of the woods, but make no move to actually look at them.  I lead the creature into the room that was Link’s deathbed. As soon as he shuts the door, his face reddens rounding on me, “What do you accuse me of?” I need him to slip up, with this display of emotion maybe it will not be hard to get, and “I accuse you of nothing I simply wish to know more of the people we are sheltering here.”  I sit in the single chair in the room, motioning him with a smile to the bed, “Have you always lived in Oceanus?” 

“No, I am from across the sea,” Comes his short answer, as he ignores the offer to sit.  Well, he gave me more then just a yes or no, so I continue, “What brought you here?”  And so the questions went, him giving little information and persisting in being as vague as possible.  From every movement and every sound of his voice he seemed to speak the truth minus his masters name.  Maybe I should have brought one of the others with me.  I have never questioned anyone, so I quickly end with just three questions.  “Do you serve the king? Do you serve the Bluestar? Do you serve that monstrous beast that was over Oceanus?”  He replied very cagily no to all of these, but with nothing else I had to let him go. 

            He shifts his feet and smiles smugly knowing he has won this round, but with no proof he also knows I can do nothing.  In the hallway I see him jump slightly and look to his right saying, snarling out, “Do you wish to accuse me as well?” As I step forward, I hear the deep voice of Archonus’ saying with his deadly calm, “Do I need to?” The creature waves a hand in my direction, “Your friend thinks so.” 

“Then that is enough for me,” Archonus states darkly as he takes another step from the shadows.  He wears his silver talon mask only his piercing eyes looking out from beneath the brown hood.  I quickly take the final step into the hallway and place my shoulder between Archonus and the cobbler.  “I am sorry for my mistake, good sir, and I shall not hinder your business in the future.”  We both follow him with our eyes, and Archonus quietly fades back into the shadows of the hallway telling me, “I do not trust him.  I will watch and follow him.”  Still looking toward the swiftly fleeting cobbler’s back, I utter, “Please do, but be careful they are tricky and deceitful beasts.” 

            Even though I do not hear him go I feel his presence recede and know he has gone from the hallway on his mission for the night.  Standing in the doorway looking down I see Justice, Xath, and Arfin all in various stages of helping crafters and families settle in for the night.  I see Farathier with a group of the Duke’s guards; Kareth behind Farathier smiling happily over the group.  Not wanting to intrude, I climb the small ladder to the room that now holds Link’s body, and simply sit with him for a time looking out the window.  Most of the people have grouped into small pockets.  Families have adopted others to complete their numbers and make their tents seem like home again.  A woman clutches her child, as Xath gently comforts her.  She finally gains the release of the red flame haired child, but only to now have the woman crumple at her feet in tears.  Xath seems so easy with all people, no matter what they are feeling or who they are.  She comforts the woman on the ground, she tells a joke to a child who scrapped his knee, she sings our praises when thanked for her deeds, and she laughs to curb the bloodlust in the eyes of the warriors.  She somehow does all this with ease flitting from group to group, changing as the wind changes season.  I know in our group alone she will change again, weighed down by many things… some I cannot fathom.

            I know that I cannot dwell on the past.  What a disappointment my father or even Link would see me as currently.  There is a battle to be fought and here I am thinking of personal revenge and petty sorrows.  Xath lost all her family in one blaze; Justice has lost all but one of her family; Arfin lost his love and child and hold in one tunnel collapse; and Farathier has lost his faith.  I will see them all happy if I can.  Finally understanding mine were petty issues in these times.  We have a mission; we have a war to fight.  I will see that they do that to the best they are able…. The Light help us.


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice.  

A quick note: 

The King is Tain, the saint (and the griffon) is Thane.  The town named for the saint is Thanesport.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 7, 2004)

*Chapter 4- “A Debt Repaid”*

_Day Sixteen- Link’s Tree_

I awake in a small corner nook and look to Link’s calm face.  A strange image of a young Link with two eyes come to mind making my lips curve in a wistful smile… then almost laughing, “He reminds me of Archonus… slightly.”  Reverently I pick him up taking him down the many steps circling the great tree trunk.

The survivors of Oceanus huddle quietly around to witness this event though even now they do not know what history they stand witness to.  I walk the recently worn grass to the pile of twigs and logs piled high and place Link Woodshadow upon it.  This close the smell of oil reaches me, the little freckly-faced man said he could find enough.  Whatever Farathier said to him must have done it for he came through.  _Good- The wood is dry and the oil clean.  Yes, the spark will set quickly._  I lay my hand against Link’s chest once more saying good-bye to a legend, an ancestor, and a stranger.  The Duke starts to speak.  

His baritone voice commanding but reverent, and the crowd hangs on his every word.  I slowly step back from the pyre and watch a few errant rays of light pierce the shelter above. Link’s face catches one ray fully and I surprise myself with the tug of a smile.  I softly mutter, “See it’s not all that bad.  At least I finally got to see you in the full blaze of light.” I take my short bow and single arrow from Farathier and move off to stand by the only torch still lit in the waking eve of morning.

The deep baritone rises, “He is Link Woodshadow!”  The duke seems to play the crowd well.  The Duke’s voice drops holding them enthralled to hear what more he can tell them.  With this captivation he gives them the heroes final words of forgiveness.  My pledge now partially fulfilled.

Before the Duke’s voice finishes ringing through the glade, I hear Justice’s proud voice counter his deeper tones as she starts her eulogy.  Her voice shows that same strength of command as the Duke’s.  He learned to cultivate it by ordering servants, while she learned it commanding fledgling warriors.  The Duke knew his people, and knew they needed the words of an Apectin over the pyre.  She had at least seen him twice, she had watched him die, and she was the only Apectin around.  He had been right to suggest her.

Lost in my own world though I do not hear the specific words she speaks.  As the rays brighten on the Woodshadow’s wrinkled face, I see the scars and lines left from his millennia long life.  I see what life gave him and what it took away while always keeping its natural balance of existence.  I slowly notice that all is silent around me; I must have missed my queue.  Without looking around, I slowly raise the arrow tip and place it along side the burning torch.  The oil soaked rag quickly ignites.  I aim for the center of the pile, and shoot.  I had no words to give, but at least I was allowed to do this much.

As the sun gets brighter so rise the flames as if to compete and I know when the sun sets the flames will have died to smoldering embers and ash.  I remain standing there for hours holding my now empty bow at my side, just staring at the flames.  Occasionally the wind changes and my eyes burn from smoke, but the silent tears running down my face wash it away.  I feel more then see how quickly the crowd dissipates.  When the fire looses its mad rage silently I utter, “Good-bye, respected elder.”

            Thinking back to the decision I made last night, I go in search of Farathier.  I find him and Yoshi near the great base of Link’s tree playing some sort of game.  Yoshi stops midway through a tail swipe and sniffs the air.  He turns his jade and ebony body and bounds towards me.  As he skids to a halt and sniffs the top of my head some more, I look to Farathier slowly striding over.  Taking a deep breath I start, “Farathier, I know you do not have the horses you love around you now, and due to me you are without even the chestnut you had.  Know that I do not begrudge any bond you and Yoshi form, and in fact I encourage it.”  With a smile I push against the heavy blockhead, “Though I think there is already one forming.”  Farathier still standing a few feet away simply looks at me then at Yoshi as if trying to gauge what I am about.  I push forward, “I will continue to look in on him, but I leave his training solely to you now…. If you wish?”  He still has not moved a muscle.  Farathier finally holds out his hand, “I would be honored to train such a creature.”  I lightly let my hand rest in his.  I smile thinking, one down! 

We both turn as a light trumpet call and hoof beats are heard from the roadway.  The refugees are thrown into chaos again with fear of the unknown, and the memory of the last horn blast they heard.  But it is a human rider on a very stately but very normal warhorse that gallops into view.  A scant few other rides decked out much the same follow the leader into view.  Xath and Arfin stand at the entrance to the grove, as the rider pulls up.  Farathier has already ushered Yoshi back into the woods and behind the tree.  I see Justice on the opposite side of camp, moving as I do toward the cluster of new arrivals.

            “I have orders from Lord Hywrl.  You are to present yourselves at nightfall at the gates of Hwryl,” shouts on of the talons through cupped hands.  I hear Xath’s voice ask at his horses nose, “Why?”

“So you may know your fate, and see the king’s might as treasonous people will be brought to justice,” he states smugly as he shifts to look at the entire group.  As he moves, his shiny plate mail harshly reflects the morning sun into our eyes.

“Who be th’ Lor’ Howl?” Arfin insists.  With pity and a small amount of contempt the man’s dark hazel eyes pierce Arfin, “He is Lord Edriss Kiva, Count of Hywrl, Son of Count Elliar Kiva.  Lucky for you all he just arrived from Crisoth.”  At the name Justice, Arfin and I pause.

“What have these traitors done and what is to be done to the traitors?” Xath goes back to the more important questions at hand.  She had only seen Edriss at the hanging, but even then may not have been told who he was. “They are traitors to the crown, six all told. They will be brought to immediate trial.”  He tries to keep his military gaze straight ahead, but his eyes seem drawn to Xath again and again.  He then bows to the group in general, and though Xath seems not to notice he is definitely eyeing her with interest.  Too many men have I seen look at Justice that way not to know what it means.  In a voice meant to only include Xath ears, the guard leans down, “Will you do me the honor of going to lunch with me this afternoon?”  Xath’s voice drops to match his, “Let me think on it… how about I meet you back here in a few hours?”  With that he waves his small entourage back to Hywrl.  As the dust settled, Xath turns cheeks bright red to tell us what had been said at the last.  I smile as Xath stalks off, while Justice’s brows furrow in deep in thought.  She then calls out to Xath to return, shaking my head I walk over to Yoshi.

            Arfin walks over to Farathier, while the monk jumps down from a tree with surprising grace.  “Edriss. I’d lov’ te get h’s blood;” snarls the dwarf.  Kareth normally silent grunts his agreement, “You not only one.” The golden talon normally removed from such things, also adds with venom, “Yes, he should die.”  I over hear Justice and Xath walking past us now deep in conversation about what Xath will say and do at lunch, while Archonus is nowhere in sight.  Edriss was a friend who betrayed us.

I pipe into the group before me, “Well, should we go and greet him as he deserves?” Farathier gets a nasty grin on his face, “Yes, I think we should give him a warm welcome.”  With Arfin’s dislike of Link’s tree, we set off for a quiet place to make our plan, knowing we will have to disguise ourselves and tell as few about the plan as possible, just in case it all goes wrong.  If something happens it cannot be traced back to these people.

            An hour later Arfin sweeps his wide stubby metal boot across the dirt.  As Arfin, Kareth and Farathier go in search of the freckled face one toothed man and the other various supplies we need.  Farathier hasn’t mentioned his name, but has been heard calling him Freckles.  

I go in search of Yoshi needing to keep him out of the upcoming battle.  “Oh, my friend, if life where as easy as it is with you.  I know your loyalties just by looking in your eyes and I know your mind just by a simple movement.”  I know Yoshi does not understand my words, but it helps to say them aloud.   

I hear the muffled crackle of dry leaves behind me.  I turn my head to see Archonus standing there, “We must speak.”  He moves back a few paces almost testing.  Odd that I felt a presence and heard someone, yet didn’t know it was him.  It must be about the cobbler, so giving Yoshi one last nudge away I say, “Lead on.”  As we enter the main camp area, Archonus masked face looks straight ahead not veering from course at all.  Not letting me catch up to him completely, I keep pace with him.  Must be something really bad, normally he at least lets us walk with him.  He mounts the steps two at a time to the Woodshadow’s tree, with an easy stretch of his lean legs.  

Once up he continues striding toward the same room Link had passed away in.  It was a good spot, easy to hear people approaching, and no way for someone to hide out.  The very reasons I had wanted to see the cobbler here, thinking Archonus one of the few able to sneak in.  Gentlemanly he holds the door to let me enter, and as I reach the edge of light from the window hear the door click closed.  Knowing Archonus not to be one to talk first, I start to ask what he found out.  Before I can utter another word beyond what; however, Archonus with his usual grace and speed uses his hand and deeply swipes my shoulder blade.  “AH!”  I cry out grabbing my stinging shoulder, turning to face him.  As he lunges again, I yell, “What! What are you doing?”  I feel the pain increasing where his nails raked –Nails?  What has gotten in to him, I know he’s never seen me as more then a little sister type, but…“Archonus?”   He does not say anything only continues to snarl, and advances drawing back his hands.  The long fingers have fingernails rapidly growing like thin blades.  This can’t be him… He opens his mouth; thin forked tongue flicking and shoots acid at my other shoulder.  Earlier I had left my pack in the upper rooms, wearing only light clothes and cloak to Link’s funeral.  Luckily I hadn’t had a chance to return to those rooms, so I still had my bow.  I draw two arrows imbedding them through his raised hands.  Then calmly knocking two more I shoot again into his other hand.  Becoming more and more sure with every movement it makes that this not my Archonus.  A thought flashes into my mind, I must keep it alive to question it and to study it.

In these close quarters he quickly advances, trying to hit me with my own arrows in his bleeding hands.  I see his features flicker.  With a snarl I stake an arrow into each leg, making sure I slow him down.  The flickering solidifies, and I am looking at a mirror of me.  Scorn and venom in my voice I almost spit at him “You have lost beast.”  The image of me continues forward another stumble, so I fire two more directly into its chest.  At such close range it is thrown backward landing in a crumpled heap of legs and outstretched arms.  Looking down my harsh features fade to a scaly hide, large round white eyes and lanky body.  I knock two more arrows and point them at his reptilian neck, and watch his lifeblood quickly leaking from his body.  

            The door bangs open to admit two figures, one short and round and the other tall.  As the door swings back from being thrown open so violently, Arfin’s voice comes through, “I’ll kill ye if ye’ve harmed…” 

“Who are you?” I yell pointing my bow at Archonus’ figure.  They could be anyone, and anywhere.  Knowing what I felt the past few days I know with certainty there is more then just the one at my feet.  They know I can sense them, so I am now a threat- a target.  It is always alone and in shadows.  Both Arfin and Archonus see the dying reptilian creature at my feet, and stare at me in confusion. “Who are you?” I yell again at the figure of my friend.  

At the same moment Arfin, pleads, “He is Archon;” the other states, “I am Archonus.” He removes his red cloth mask thinking his blue birthmark will satisfy my curiosity.  I relax the tension on my bow, dropping it to point again at the slowly dying snake creature.  The mark can easily be made and mimicked, but the movement itself is Archonus’ alone.  No, this is the true Archonus.  

Adrenaline still pumping through my veins I try to explain, “He is the one from earlier, the cobbler, or just one of his kind.  He pretended to be- He attacked me as soon as we got here.”  

Blonde hair billowing, Justice runs into the room and upon seeing the fallen creature places her body between my arrow and his throat; her hands splayed on the creature’s upper chest.  His bleeding stops, and his eyes slowly open to slits.  I move around Justice pushing the arrow tip further into his neck as it tries to lift it’s head, with cold venom I order, “Do not move.”  

Though she looks at me unhappily that I will not budge, her voice harshly orders, “Archon, interrogate him.”  For her own reason’s Justice has taken some vow as penance for helping to kill her sister-in-arms in Oceanus.  Arfin tries to interrogate it, but I know it will be to no avail.  “There are others out there,” I look at Archonus and can see the hate mirrored in his eyes.  Whatever the cause for the hate, I will trust him to take care of things here.  I turn and quickly leave the room.  I hear Arfin clanking at my back, but do not stop as I bound down the steps to the forest floor.  I go from group to group, tent to tent stalking my prey.  Looking, studying, but with frustration see nothing, there is still too much I don’t know about them.  I feel no tingles or stirs of something wrong.

“We know they are 'ere now.  We can watch ‘em,” Arfin says to try and dispel my continued search.  Michael taught me long ago the best way to hunt pry is to watch and learn.  They always make a mistake eventually, and sometimes that can be turned to a better purpose.

As we head back toward Link’s tree, a body falls from the branches above.  Archonus stands in the window above, but not trusting my eyes we run to the prone broken body.  The bald emerald scales on the head tell me all I need to know.  It is the lizard man, twisted to odd angles.  There is a small nicely worked handle protruding from its chest.  Arfin quickly grabs out the handle, Archonus’ small sword, and puts it on his belt.  Farathier comes running over with Yoshi lopping by his side.  Looking to Farathier I pose, “We can not let the villagers see him; they have suffered enough. Can Yoshi… Eat him?”  

Farathier smiles rakishly and mimics to Yoshi a motion of swallowing whole.  Yoshi leans over and makes quick work of the body.  Though there is a crowd approaching, they only see the three of us surrounding the large T-rex still chomping on his latest meal.  I swallow a few times looking at Farathier in question.  Then my eyes stray upward to Yoshi’s mouth, and there I see a stray bone protrudes with some scales and muscle still attached.  A grim faced Justice and masked Archonus approach hurriedly.

Using our bodies and cloaks Arfin hands the bloodied short sword to Archonus; so even with close looks the villagers would only see a very satiated look in Yoshi’s eyes.  As our group disperses trying to appear as nothing happened, I look to Archonus.  Shivering as the adrenaline runs off and the cold and pain finally registers.  I turn away, slowly walking into the woods to search for some basic healing herbs. On the trek I ask myself, what if I did not recognize the creature in time, would I have been able to kill him before he killed me.  What if it had taken the form of another of them? Would survival or love and friendship win out?  I can only hope I never have to choose.

            In just under two hours everything is set on the roadway for greeting Edriss.   Arfin let us know that last he heard Justice, Archonus, and Xath were going to try and get information from the talon herald, Korianne.  We figured it was best they not know of this little plan.  Xath has no qualms with Edriss, and Justice would never let us even attempt it with her new oath.  It is better that we leave Archonus to protect them.

            Once everything is set we again look to each other, there are doubt each to their own, some about skill, some about tactic, some about the person, but we know we can’t let this by go by.  If we can stop him before he gets into town.  For once being proactive in our fates rather then simply reacting.

Near sunset, we hear approaching horses slowly walking from the North roadway. “Lets go,” Farathier commands.  Kareth climbs to the second tier of branches; then Farathier and I pass a dark aged wooden barrel up.  We then move as silently as possible to our opposing sides of the narrow roadway.  Three arrows made especially for this task lay in wait for us.  A small pile of steel drake powder and sharp stones lay beneath the arrow shafts.  Arfin was hidden a short time ago by a boulder and some tree branches further North, and he may even now be spying them passing.  As soon as the battle is on Arfin should be able to cover their retreat.  

            The hoof beats get increasingly louder.  With aching slowness two horses come into sight flanked in front by two large dark skinned orc guards up front.  The carriage is ornately painted in gold trim, so it seems along with coin, weapons, and land Edriss has gained other fine luxuries.  The guards are obviously more then simply intimidating ornaments, for with prowling movements and weapons at the ready it is easy to see they know how to fight.  They exchange black glances over the horses’ heads every few moments.  

The coach has its pristine purple curtains drawn and even as it hits a stone only blackness can be seen inside.  The small stately carriage is followed by two more orcs.   Our dear friend Edriss must be inside, probably counting coins or sharpening his little dagger.  A gold-jeweled dagger, perhaps one his friend Tain gave him.  Dear Edriss who ran off and joined the king knowing of his evil deeds.  This was Edriss who we accepted and Edriss who let innocents die.  It was Edriss who wanted coin and jewels more then a heart or friends.  Yes, it was time to say a final hello to dear Edriss.  

            Almost there… just a few more feet and then we would have them.  A sharp crack* boom* erupts from the lead Orcs side arm.  The tree, that moments before held Kareth, is now alight with fire.  I see Kareth’s large green form jump swiftly to the ground about thirty paces away from me.  He starts to head past me attempting to beat the fire out of his cloak and to safety.  I raise my bow and fire the first arrow with a flaming head.  Fire and coins fly out and imbed themselves on the orcs sides.  Another boom is heard directly after mine; it seems Farathier had the same idea as another of our hidden barrels explodes.   Arfin is heard shouting a challenge as he charges from his place of cover.  Farathier and I quickly hit the two barrels at the rear of the now stopped carriage, which fling more copper and pointed splinters at the two guards in back.  I shoot the front orc again with arrows in rapid session, but he keeps charging.  There is no way for retreat now.  Arfin finally reaches the two back orcs taking them on by himself.   I can still hear Kareth to my left.  Wondering why isn’t running to meet the charging orc as he normally would, I turn to look that way seeing a shadowy shape darting from nothing and stabbing Kareth deep in the leg.  Kareth seems to be unable to hit it solidly and seems to be blindly swiping at it.  

I quickly turn and shoot the guard charging Kareth’s position; at least I can slow him down.  As the Orc finally reaches Kareth he find a half-orc bloodied from several slashes, burned and a lost dazed look entering his eyes.  The shadow disappears completely; at the same time I sense something behind me and feel cold metal pierce my side.  As I swing to face it, I suddenly see Edriss’s cold face in front of me.  “Miss me?” he says with a smiling smirk.  What could turn his heart so cold and black?  I raise my bow and fire as quickly as I can, but he keeps swiping at me and shifting around jumping from shadow to shadow.  I feel the wounds from his blade cutting deeper, and deeper.  I can’t dodge, nor fire, nor move fast enough to hit him and know that I am weakening too fast.  

Much too fast… figures he would stoop to use poison to slow an enemy down. Can’t face them on equal terms.  The poison from his blade seeps into the deep wounds and through my system forcing me to concentrate.  I finally register that I have heard four grunts, so I hit him at least that many times.  Hoping I may have succeeded more.

So intent on the shadow dancer in front of me I do not see the orc come from behind who swipes at my bow.  With emptiness the string goes lax and I am left with two arrows in one hand and my now useless bow handle in the other.  I let the bow fall from my grip while turning with more agility then I feel.  With one move, I raise my right arm high, flip the arrow point around, and with a yell of rage plunge the arrows in my tightly fisted hand down into the chest plate of the orc.  I hear with satisfaction his yell of pain, as they hit a gap in his shoulder plating.  I pull the arrows back out again and plunge it again into his other side.  Then knowing I don’t have much time blindly sink them into whatever skin I see exposed.  

My hands are soon slick with blood, but I do best if I focus on the solid arrow shafts in my hands and the green of his skin.  If I use my energy to focus there, I can ignore that he is also drawing my blood luckily much slower then Edriss was able to.  I can no longer feel the other wounds or the ones he is still inflicting on my weakening body.  

I suddenly see movement behind him, and with relief hear Archonus’ shout as he charges in.  Drawing the orc’s attention, he turns his black head to the new foe laying his neck exposed to me.  Using the opening, I spring to his back plunging the arrowheads down.  At the same instant, Archonus drives both his swords into the Orcs leg and stomach with his long and short sword respectively.  Archonus quickly shifts his feet and plunges them again as the orc stops fighting and his arms drop to his sides.  As the orc starts to topple to the ground I hold tight to my now deep red arrows, letting them slowly slide out from his neck once more.  Archonus and I look quickly at each other, and I smile.  Just one more for him saving me, I guess.  We hear a crashing to our left and turn to see two Orcs coming toward us.  

            I know I will not last long, but I will go down fighting.  I will not give Edriss the pleasure; so facing them I mutter coldly, “Come on!”  I raise the arrows still clutched in my now blood soaked arm spreading my legs to pounce.  Archonus says, “Here.”  I reach out, catching Longarm, his longbow, from the air.  Without thinking I knock the two bloodied arrows and let them fly at the fast charging orcs no pause to my movements.  I quickly move to keep shooting, my quiver far from empty.  Archonus seems okay to let me deal as much damage as I can before he attacks.  Soon they are on top of us, and I am back to my ploys of retreat and feigning.  

They luckily were already wounded from Arfin or the others, and go down fairly quickly.  I hear Justice yelling to someone, and the return cry of her beast.  I feel the slight stirring of the wind and look up to see Xath galloping away on the remaining horse as Justice lifts off with Thane.  They must be after Edriss.  They will need help once they catch up to him, but I only go one step before almost falling over.  Seeing Archonus go toward Arfin’s position, I resolutely shake my head and move toward the first of the fallen Orcs that were of Edriss’ guard.  

            Suddenly a black smoke fills my eyes.  The pain, something is burning them.  The tree… the ground is so dry being past the rains and before the snowfall.  I finally reach the first fallen guard and pick up his fallen Kega’rin, but as I lay my hands on it I am overcome with a sense of dirtiness.  I can feel the power, evil power.  It’s oily handle crying out to me for blood, destruction, and murder.  It would be so easy to give in. No, I am in control and have no thirst for warm blood like this, though I feel repulsed and hate toward this very item it will serve my needs for now.

            As I reach down grabbing the shoulder of one guard a great crack sounds the beginning of the end for the old tree as it splits under the weight of flames and death.  Kareth!   How could I forget?  I lost sight of him- there!  A huge branch was falling to the place where he last lay.  Ignoring the pain shooting through my body, I hold the cloak over my mouth and blindly run for where I saw him fall.  He was not moving, but he must still live.  He must!   

            The shadowy figures of a six-foot man holding and supporting a much larger figure can be seen through the gray smoke.  I stumble toward them as I hear Farathier’s choking voice, “Help me, he weighs more than a horse!”  I quickly push my shoulder under Kareth’s much broader one.  The monk seems to be mumbling, “I no feel good…Bad hurt…” He must have taken more of the poison into his blood then I did.  Between coughs I say trying to be optimistic, “You’ll be fine my friend, just a little sickness.”  His features are normally a light greenish tint, but now they seem to be a pale sickly gray.  The monk seems to be making a valiant attempt to walk, and eventually with all three of us stumbling and supporting each other, we eventually clear the acrid smoke and collapse on a small pile of untouched leaves.  As I struggle to sit up I feel the setting sun finally take all her light from us, as the orange light of the fire grows stronger.

            “We are fine.” I tell Archonus and Arfin as they rush toward us.  “The bodies…” There is no need to waste air though, as Archonus and Arfin are already steering toward the Edriss’s guards.   They have piled all four dead bodies on a small cart and started to push it away as the fire crackles and catches more kindling to flame.  I struggle to a kneeling position draw from the land and air and ask for water to quench the flames of this fire.  A small trail of water appears and dampens the surrounding ground and outer branches of the flame.  The large tree center is now the only part burning, but it could still spread at any moment.  Suddenly there is more water from some else’s magic and the flames sizzle out.  Thane’s wings stirs the smoke and ash as he sets down near Arfin and Archonus, while Xath rides through the smoke and back into view.

            I look to Farathier and at his nod we both start to pull Kareth toward the cart and the others.  By the time we drag ourselves to the refugee camp, the people are heading for Hywrl.  Xath stops one of the few remaining townsfolk, and asks about the Duke.  Unfortunately we find he was taken to Hywrl earlier that day.  This is not a good sign.  “We must get there quickly!” Xath rushes off, so keeping Kareth in the cart Farathier and I drag him to Hywrl.  

            The gates that were impenetrable just a few short days ago now stand parted and open to all.  There is a sparse city with one large keep at the center.  People can be seen everywhere as they crowd and push their way to the platform and the keep.  “I will stay and look after the monk.”  Farathier volunteers.  Justice with barely a glance back replies, “Fine. Watch over him.  We will meet you here later, and no more plans like that last stunt.”  With that she heads off.  “We did what we felt we needed to,” Arfin’s heated response fading into the dim of chaos around us.  Xath tugs my arm looking at the others not exactly approvingly either, “Let’s catch up to her.”    

            As we get closer to the palace we see a healthy dark elf, Count Edriss, on a low balcony speaking to the crowd about traitors or some such.  We also spy the Duke, Korienne, Irellion Greyclaw and a few other guards on the same platform.  “There’s the Duke,” Xath points excitedly.  Then her smile fades to a confused look, “but he look far from displeased or forced to be up there.”  Justice trying to sound optimistic, “Maybe it is not as we feared or we heard incorrectly.”    

            There are two other balconies higher up, but as we edge closer only the top one holds anything.  It has seven prisoners all hooded.  At Edriss’ signal, the executioner pulls the hood from one.  We see the face of Randal, one of the bluemages Archonus helped to free in Oceanus.  “These traitors to the crown will be put to death for their crimes.”  “No!” Shouts Xath gaining a few startled looks and Edriss face swivels to look at us.  She adds quieter to us, “These innocents can not die in our place.”  One stood with neck in noose for each of us.  Six prisoners ready to dangle about our height and gender, though an extra short one for Xath as a dwarf.  It seems they do not know everything.   

Edriss looking entirely too pleased shouts at us, “Arfin Kegsplitter, is it you?  Good friend come and take your place with me on this great day.”  Arfin gives us a pained look, “Maybe I can do some good there.”  We can only watch helplessly as he goes inside, but as he disappears inside the doors Xath hurriedly whispers from the side of her mouth plans, plans that may work.  With everyone eyes shifting to Edriss greeting Arfin, I hide Xath behind my cloak and go toward a secluded wall.  Eerily, she changes her form to that of the perfect likeness of Edriss Kiva.  As I lower my cape I look into her eyes, “Are you ready?” 

“There is no other way,” she concedes with a deep sigh.  As I move aside to let her return to where Justice and Archonus are waiting I put my hand on her shoulder and closing my eyes whispering, “Mark my friend true for my eyes.”  She turns a small smile at me, knowing if I have to spy the mark the entire plan is doomed anyways.  She then walks to Justice’s side.  Justice who can help her with magic and truth, and Archonus who says that he can help with any pain or wounds she may get.  

            I can do nothing for the prisoners or my friends from down here, but looking up to the roof I know that is where I should be.  I’d have the best view and best advantages there.  I maneuver my way back through the crowd till I reach the back entrance of the palace.  There seems to be less activity here in the serene gardens of a long forgotten temple, as most seem intent on the hanging and spectacle in front.  I take out my grappling hook and rope and use that to gain purchase to the second level back balcony.  As I top the rail I see no guards and so quickly move to go up another level.  

The prisoners were on the third level, so there I must go.  As I top the second rail, I take the hook with me.  I hear some footsteps and try to hide in the small amount of shadows by the wall.  A guard saunters out, barely glancing around.  Whistling a bar tune I hear from Selura, he goes to the edge and peers down.  I automatically feel disgust at the lack of security Edriss seems to have put up, the guard is a lack wit for with how little he looked I could have been hanging from the wall as a dragon and he would not have noticed.  

            I edge forward not lifting my feet from the ground.  Once he is within reach I try to use the rope and grappling hook to silence him before he can yell for help.  Unfortunately he used that moment to pick his teeth clean, so I get his arm between his neck and the rope.  With ridiculous easy he pries the rope away and turns to face me.  I grab some herbs from my belt and throw it at his eyes.  He screams as his eyes smolder and his vision blackens.  I quickly retreat inside the closest doorway as he waves blindly punching and grabbing air.  I use this to gain entrance inside, but his shouts have attracted a party of guards.  

            As I run into the hallway, I face two guards.  This is not working as planned, and when I feel the edge of a blade at my back know there is no way out now.  “Put your hands up and stand as you are,” issues the command from behind me.  “Go check on him.  Take her weapons.”  I hear armor plating grate as two guards run to the balcony and their bellowing comrade.  The other two start to search me for other weapons; I take note of each item they find.  

The guard in command pushes his foot into my lower back, forcing me into the waiting hold of another guard.  As the guard in front holds my arms tightly his commander makes easy work of binding my hands.  I am held there as the commander goes to look at the now blinded guard.  As they lead him into the hallway I see they have placed a bandage across his eyes.  The commander takes the extra rope from my bound hands in his hand and giving it a sharp tug orders me to walk.

As we start down the stair small arrow slits in the wall let me hear shouts, “The impostor is dead!” “Edriss killed him!” “It wasn’t a fair fight.”  “Long live our new Count!”  As I slow to try and hear more I am pulled forward again.

            We have only gone down one flight of stairs when I hear,  “Sir!” They snap to attention as Edriss’ form appears on the stairs.  At the guard’s words, the chiseled aristocratic body of Edriss straightens.  His clothes have seen some wear, but he seems to let a curtain of authority fall over his whole body.  

            I cannot help but smile knowingly at the Edriss standing before me though, for he bears my mark on his shoulder.  This Edriss is really Xath, so she won that battle at least.  “Release her.”  Xath commands.  “But- But, my lord, she was trying to take the palace, and she blinded one of the men.”  The commander is now singing a cowering tune.  

            I look at the guard pointing with my bound hands at Edriss, “I am here to protect that one, so I felt it necessary to see to the current state of things.  As for the guard, wash his eyes out with some water and he will be fine.”  Xath troubled by more pressing things then getting me out of a scrape turns to continue up the stairs and impatiently motions me to follow her.  The guard slits one of the ropes, and pulling my hands away quickly shed the rope cord.  Hastily grabbing the few weapons they found on me, I move to the huge drapery housing the royal balcony.  

            The curtain sweeps aside by two bowing servants as we approach and I have to raise my hand at the sudden blinding sunlight.  Xath dismisses the other guards and drawing the Duke to one corner asks, “What do we do now?”  “Let me handle this,” the Duke reassures us a sly devious smile in place.  Thus he proceeds to introduce Xath as the true Edriss as the light has shown, and the traitor defeated.  The wrongs of those to be executed were based on falsehoods, and should be released.  I am starting to become weary of his ability to play a crowd.

            Looking over the crowd I see the old priest from Oceanus, Dorn, walking beside Farathier as he pushes Kareth along.   Justice’s stand by a corner looking up at us her expression unreadable from this distance.  Archonus’ huddled form allows Arfin to pass him some bottles of medicine.  Whatever he did worked.  As the Duke concludes his speech, I push back to the wall.  The others will be up shortly, and we have to get a healer for Kareth.

            Not trusting even death, that night we make plans over Edriss’ body.  Plans where ‘Edriss’ dies in the night from wounds taken during the day.  Plans to gain legitimate leadership here, and plans to get back Oceanus.  We go in circles, but there seems to be only one answer.  The lies and the truth, it is all getting distorted now, and buries us further in them.  Someday maybe I can go back to a simpler life… one with no secrets needing to be kept or lies to be told.  We leave with a plan in place, as best we could make and mostly at the Duke’s ideas and urging.  Justice tells us, “Go and rest now we have a long day tomorrow.  I will watch the body till the morning.”  We file out somberly.  Though spying Archonus and Farathiers retreating forms I know Justice may think she will watch alone, but it will actually be a group vigil.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 8, 2004)

*Chapter 4- “A Debt Repaid”*

_Day Seventeen- Hywrl_

It was shortly before sunrise, when my eyes peered out from beneath the scratchy cloth blanket. I recall only eating a sparse meal and then huddling in an empty room next to where Archonus threw his pack. The door and window remained wide open to my space, in my hopes of getting a cross breeze coming through and to easily hear any sound of alarm. I do not remember going to sleep with a blanket, but lots of things are fuzzy the later it got. 

Justice remained in the room single candle lit. Archonus watched from the shadows somewhere. Arfin and Farathier could be seen in the streets below. I didn’t see Xath, Kareth, or the Duke after the plans had been set. 

Edriss… no he is dead, and today we burn him. Today everything changes. I am still stiff from the wounds suffered yesterday, but remain unmoving as Xath passes by. It was her light footfalls that woke me. I know she will now go and check on the others. It has become her morning ritual. I look through the darkened window and see the morning has not yet arrived. She is sleeping less and less. Smiling I almost laugh, “but she is a steady wake-up alarm.” I then go in search of some clean water, and then to find the others. Justice is normally the next to rise with her own morning ritual just before sunrise. 

As I pass the room with Edriss’s body laid out, a still waking Arfin informs me that Justice had reluctantly left the room moments ago. We have seen that even death is not irreversible. Arfin usually the steady old one of the group seems troubled by these events, and weakly I try to comfort him, “Today we burn him and scatter his ashes. He will not raise again.” 

His rueful smile tells me I have misjudged his worry. At least he is forgiving, “Tis not that, but Xath. She has been out of sorts since yesterday. I have no way with her, but you and she are close so I would ask will you, could ye possibly speak ta her?” I truthfully assure him I shall try my best, and he assures me that he will not let her stray from sight. She is still technically a servant to the Thunderheart clan. A servant of Arfin’s technically, yet here he is treating her like the daughter he lost many years ago. No matter what form she takes, Arfin will remain true it seems and see her dwarven blood first.

The throne room is much less ornate than the one in Oceanus, but it seems to serve for this simpler palace. As we all gather in the throne room for the processional, I notice Archonus is still nowhere to be found. Xath with Arfin by her side are spied just inside the large carved doorway. Kareth and Farathier should be stand watch on the balcony outside. From there can watch everyone and everything. Only Justice and I will actively participate in this farce today. We will carry torches trying to school faces of somber sadness for Edriss who died of the mass wounds inflicted yesterday. As the sun was rising, the Duke made the announcement adding just the right touch of sadness to his tone. The townsfolk and refugees took his words easily believing them.

We remained firm on no music, no praise, and no chorus sending Edriss to the light. We would not judge, but neither would we give him what Link had deserved. He would have silence, and have to make the trip below alone. A row of priests from Oceanus walked in two’s lead by Duke Greyclaw and Irellion, the regent of Hywrl.

Justice and I followed at the back of the procession. We only had our fighting attire for such an occasion, and the Duke had thought that was best. The people didn’t know us well enough yet by our faces, but Justice’s red dragon chest plate was hard to forget. The night before it had been argued and finally decided that only Justice and I would link us to this directly. Justice could have been with the others, but she insisted on being up here as well. Their distance had to be maintained in case things didn’t go as planned.

The sun rose to shine it’s light on the pyre; it didn’t hold the soft joyful embrace of yesterday. As the light hit, Edriss’ cold face I relived so many events from our short friendship. Thoughts and feelings swirled. Finally we stood flanking the elaborate pile of stone and wood. Standing straight we waited for the signal. The large crowd tensed pushing forward as a single wave. There were a few mutters and comments, but they were quickly quieted by an elbow or heel. 

Yesterday I laid my ancestor out in this same manner, I was the first to set the flame to his pyre and I was the last to leave it. Today, I cannot wait to get away. This is no hero we are burning today, but a liar, one with no honor or heart. He would sell you for some land and coins, yet those around us wanted to cry for him. He came from noble stock, and almost got even more lands through the murdering of innocents. My hatred was a brief storm, even now dissipating. Even now there where so many sides to him and so many possibilities. After today he will be no more.

After a moment more of silence, one of the priests steps forward, out of the semicircle. An ancient alder with dead white hair and cracking skin, “We are gathered here to guide Edriss Kiva, once Count, Lord of Hywrl, to the everlasting embrace of the Light. Though flesh is ash, the soul is Light. Through flame, we free the Light and return the flesh to ash.” 

She lifts her hands calling, “Count Kiva has helped us from the shadow that overtook our homes, and through his actions, we have found new strength, and a new place to call home. For these things alone, the Light has guaranteed him a place at the side of His throne, at the right hand of heroes.” If only she knew what he really had planned.

As her hands came to rest at her side, the Apectin priests said a word and turned their hands to white flame. This was the signal, Justice, Irellion, Duke Greyclaw, and I solemnly carry our torches forward. I watched the flame from my torch leap toward the dry straw. I saw it link with the other flames from the other torches, slowly moving towards the wrapped body. The silence stretches as the flames catch the thin material. The stench of burning flesh clouds and moved through the crowd. I looked to each of my companions as the black smoke rises higher, watching to see their expressions, and trying to read what they thought.

The elder alder spoke once more, her voice quietly carrying, “As these flames reach toward heaven, so goes the soul of this hero!” As she finished, the tension that had been building seemed to break on the wail of a woman behind me. As a soft voice starts to comfort her, others begin to feel it. A baby towards the rear started to wail, and a child just within peripheral vision clutched his mothers’ hand while digging his red-cheeked face into her skirts. I wonder if Archonus is even around watching, he was the angriest with the decisions made last night. No, that would be too emotional a phrase for him. Looking back on it he never actually agreed to anything just could not voice any opposition. On a sigh I admit except the Duke no one actually said they liked or agreed, but with no other way it was assumed we agreed.

A large dark Alder hand is thrust into the air and the wails and mutterings taper down. Duke Greyclaw had quick work done on his clothes and cape. He now steps to the front of the stage re-splendid once more in court attire. His dark true alder skin mirrors the gold and red of the fire ablaze behind him, “The loss of Count Kiva will be keenly felt! Yet, before he died, he shared a great secret with me. Count Kiva came here to take the seat, but not to hold it! This region was held in trust for nearly a millennium, awaiting the return of the blood of the Woodshadow. That blood has returned, and stands among us even now! Though two heroes have fallen in as many days, there are many heroes that remain! One of your saviors has carried a secret, her grandfather’s trust, for all of her life… and now, in your time of need, she has returned to take her grandfather’s abandoned throne!” Not a moan or a wail, just whispers now as uncertainty grows. 

Looking at the crowd I cannot help as many pairs of eyes are automatically drawn to Xath. Her high alder features and easy way with people seem to echo of the ways of the Amastatia, yet her sword fighting in Oceanus very distantly echo those of Link. Smiles light many faces hopefully, but I know those would be shattered soon. The Duke was the one who not two days ago told me my blood would not be a burden, yet it is about to become one.

“L’Aurel, one of our saviors, is the reason that Count Kiva hurried from Crisoth. L’Aurel Woodshadow, true Countess of Hywrl.” As I stepped to the Duke’s side, I stood seeing all eyes turn towards me and then back again to the duke. I could see some who readily wanted any spark of hope, and those were the ones that cheered, clapped and nodding in approval immediately. I could also see some who doubted. I could not blame them, but in a way I trusted them more. At least they were not ready to just accept anything or anyone. But there were also those that I feared. They were the ones that move like shadows through the crowd. Only an arm movement here and head twitch there would let me know they were still there. They seemed to be content to wait and bid their time for now, but so was I.

The Duke continued his prepared speech, “L’Aurel Woodshadow has come to take the empty seat, L’Aurel Wooshadow has come to lead us to victory, safety, with all the blessings of the true Throne of the Falcon Kingdom!” Well, it was a truth. Jaine who was the rightful Queen of the Falcon Kingdom had told us to do all we could. This day we just got her land and soldiers, so she would give her blessings to this. Jaine should be safely in Sylvanus by now, and soon she would know of this and advise us.

The crowd cheered loudly at this finale. As the flame dies to smoldering coals, he seemed already forgotten in the minds of the people who went on to rebuild thier future.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

_Day Seventeen- Hywrl_

Edriss’ funeral was simply one of a long list that kept seeming to grow by the thought.  So I call my companions and the Duke of Oceanus to all gather in a small room by midday.  As I wandered around gathering them up, I also asked Korienne, the commanding talon guard now stationed with his men in Hywrl, and Irellion Greyclaw, the high alder who acted as regent of Hywrl.  Hopefully now we can all set the first wheels in motion for the future.  Luckily the Duke was the first to arrive.  Still unable to suppress the mixed feelings of guilt, dislike, but trust I ask him to teach me all he knows of power and ruling.  He is the only tutor I can hope to gain, while still maintaining some small curtain that I know what I am doing.  He agrees though not too happily it seems.

Finally we are all assembled in the small room.  I spy two talon guards standing post in the open archway of the doors as everyone mills about waiting for the start.  Archonus wearing simple clothes edges midway between the corner and the group while Justice, Arfin, Xath, and Korienne seem to have no problems chatting.  Korienne it seems is still trying to edge his tusked smile closer to Xath, but Kareth made a quick move to stop it.  Perfect timing even if he, Kareth, didn’t know it.  Irellion and I have greeted and with a lot of effort try to put my best foot forward.  I can only feel sorry for the way this was sprung on him, but he seems not to care much.  He prepared for Edriss to take over, so being replaced by me instead he has just slid the mood, title, and all associations over to me.

With a simple raise of his slim ebony hand and a graceful few steps to the table, the Duke signals the start to this meeting.  I walk slowly to the spot next to the duke hoping I can play out the part I have set.  As he opens his mouth; however, I stand up.  Time to remind him that we agreed he would help me, but that he gave me this rule, and that he shall live by it as well.

Before he can force my hand again, I quickly glance about the table and taking a deep breath to calm myself, begin “I have something that should be said first, and needs viable witnesses.  To keep order and erase any confusion should anything happen to me, there should be a set second to rule here.  A second to help me learn the ways of these people, and a second to ensure the safety and well being of all those within these walls.”

Looking at Irellion directly, “He has served them well to this point, so I can only hope he would continue to do so.  Irellion Grayclaw, will you continue to serve as Regent of Hywrl?”  He looks confused for a short second glancing quickly at Justice and the Duke, but then straightening his back nods solemnly in acceptance, “Of course, my Lady Countess.

It was hard enough to hear the ‘my lady’s’ throw after and at us, but now to add a title.  Michael is probably laughing at me from above about my very ill suited new role.  Later I would think on why Irellion looked at those two, and only come to suppose he must have thought them the more likely to lead.  How close his thoughts are to the truth, for within our group there is no one absolute leader but one always steps forward as our voice and within politics the Duke is far the superior.

I quickly take my seat and allow the Duke to preside for the rest of this gathering knowing I need to watch and learn quickly.  It is a very eloquent opening about calling us to order and thanking us for being there.  He pointedly looks at me, chastising me as a tutor would with a single glance for not doing this before.  Another list starts to form in my head of all the proper ways of court and leadership.  Even as a simple general to the army we hope to amass, I will need better skills to command a large part of the force.

As the Duke continues with the formalities, I continue to look around the room.  I smile at Korienne’s sleepy expression.  If the Duke kept it shorter his audience would pay more attention, I think with satisfaction.  Directly across from the Duke, Justice site countering Korienne.  Her eyes bright and brow furrowed, she looks as if she is trying to memorize each word uttered.  The duke’s hand clutches his side as he chokes the end of a sentence.  Chairs are thrown back as a deep red liquid ebbs between his fingers.  One of the talon guards leaps onto the table top and stabs the Duke in the shoulder.

We have been fighting for too long, and seen to much to truly let our guard down completely.  So with a strange ease all of us move quickly to protect and attack.  Xath pulls the injured Duke down and under the table in one pull of her hand. Archonus, Kareth and Justice stab at the man on the table.  Arfin, Farathier and I go to the other guard as he raises his weapon poised for attack blocking the doorway.  Adding in Korienne’s blade both are easy to overcome.

Both talons remain alive, though scratched, bleeding and currently unconscious.  While I tie the door guard up I look around for my new regent.  My eyes roam the room, then quickly turn again to Justice.  Watching her clean the blade. Then it dawn on me… she fought.  She must be over her grieving and that strange vow she took.

Farathier grabs the one at my feet twisting him to his feet, “I’ll take this one down a few doors.  Archon, you take the other?”  Archonus answers by reaching down to grab the other one and forcing him out the door.  They are lead to two different rooms, as Justice and Arfin follow Farathier.  Kareth and I follow Arhconus.  Justice’s voice floats into the hallway, “Xath see to the Duke.”  I smile knowing the Duke won’t mind the attention.

Archonus tries to intimidate and get the man to talk, but nothing seem to be working.  He looks at Kareth and I, his eyes like stone.  He lets the injured man drop to the floor, then leaves the room.  We remain unmoving simply watching from opposite sides of the room.  Kareth’s hands pulse open and closed as if imagining the man’s head between them.

I hear the approaching footsteps of Archonus and moving quickly open the door to his glaring face.  His eyes however have changed, as they now hold a strange spark.  With back turned to the prisoner, I smile knowing this will be a good show.  Moving out of his way, I move back along the wall content to watch the hunter at work.

Though we get no sizable information, we do get a confession that they were sent to kill.  Not just kill, but assassinate.  As it was stated I felt cold eyes on me and the prisoners cracked lips part in a sly grin.

I let him think whatever he would for I had gained some knowledge this day.  It seems the chameleon draconids were still out to find me.  As their features changed back and forth, I also realized they couldn’t keep it indefinitely.  I also watched its movements, each time Archonus forced it to shrink in fear or try to strike in hate.  Later I even returned to the small room to play back every motion of the fight.  My blood is of warriors, and I will fight whatever they throw at me.

At least one thing got accomplished at the meeting.  As the group easily parts, I realize we had to stay as a group.  For the first time we had a place, room to spread out, and soon our own smaller agenda’s again.  I had learned that together we can do better by focusing those agenda’s, as we had done time and time again before.  It was time to focus once more.

Through the day I quietly went to each one asking if they would meet on the morrow to break their fast with the group.  Each replied that they would.  All but two remained, Xath and Archonus, as Irellion came to find me.

He had way to make some food, and had seem me use some similar magic.  Together we found a quite place out back of the palace.  A place as good as any to start a garden, so past the falling of the sun from our view we raised plants, fruited trees, and vegetable vines.  Looking at the small area we knew it would not be enough, but it would help.  We agreed Irellion would let the kitchen’s know of it’s existence, and tomorrow we would add to the supply.  Winter was midway through, but the worst of the snows and cold was just beginning.

I knew with Xath it would be a harder conversation then simply asking one question, but I had already put it off too long.  It was time I was there for my friend as I should have been days ago.  It took me a long while to track her down, finally I find her, sitting on the palace roof, watching the last bits of smoldering ash on the morning’s funeral pyre.   I stop within sight of her, thinking,  this has changed all of us, but her the most... How it must be to go through that change I can not know or understand.  Was I wrong to let her slowly come into herself, does she still not know everything?  She now holds such grace, poise, a soft light voice, and beauty.  She has had to deal with all sorts of men following her and women finding it hard to hate her good looks when her spirit is so good.

Coming to her side I quietly ask, "Xath, may I have a moment?"  Xath turns and nods, gesturing for me to sit next to her.  "I am asking the others," I continue into the silence, "Will you break your fast with us on the morrow?"  Xath slowly moves her head agreeing to join us, strangely silent for one who always has so much to say.  "I thank you and will greatly appreciate your wisdom, my friend."  As the silence continues the smile slowly fades from my face, "There was so much going on when we left Oceanus I never got to ask…What do you remember from before the temple in Oceanus?"  Xath still staring at the glowing embers from the funeral pyre responds, "I remember everything, at least, as much as anyone remembers of their past." Again silence descends.

I follow her gaze to the charred bits of ash, "I know you could not be brought back against your will, but I still let him.  He wrestled with it- your soul.  Then after-”  I look down at my scarred and calloused hands.  “How was I to tell a friend thank you for saving my life, hope you like your new body.  If I had waited, if I had trusted that Arfin and the others would get there in time. If only…"

Xath turns to face L'Aurel then, glancing up I see emotions sweep across her face.  First a startled look, then pained, but it passes.  She smiles slightly at me.  "Do you blame yourself for what happened that day?  It was my decision, you know.  My choice, and mine alone.  Had I not wanted to come back, I would not sit here with you now."  The grin broadens across her face,  but her eyes contrast the smile cruelly with a pained look.  "And as for the body..."  Xath says a few words in a strange tongue and brushes her hand across her face.  Her fair alder complexion fades, and I find myself seated next to a rotund dwarf with dusky features.  The same Xath with whom we had been traveling for almost a month now... so short a time.  The round body was familiar, but now seemed at odds.  Even with the magic she could not hide the look, a look of frailty.  After a few seconds she lets the image fade, and I am sitting again next to the lithe elf I have come to see as friend.

Xath continues, "It hardly seems to matter what body I am in, as I never seem to stay in the same form for long, anyway."  Another pained look towards the pyre. "I suppose it's fitting really, as I never really was much of a dwarf..."  She trails off and begins to stare out again at the embers, which have finally faded so that there is not even the faintest glow coming from the pyre.  Her family taken from her so early on and then to be raised by elves.  She must have felt the outcast amongst her own people, but never apart of the other either.

I was told by the others how the battle with Edriss was fought and won. Another choice thrown on Xath.  "I am honored to call you friend in whatever form. It seems every time I turn around more and more has changed... becomes unclear... so many things forced on us."  I lower my gaze to catch the flash of torch light on a silver plated dwarf standing on the ground across from us in an alleyway.  Arfin true to his word continued to watching over her.  Looking at Xath that first time after the battle it seemed her core has changed,  maybe Arfin is right to worry.  Finally turning to look at Xath, I quietly ask, "Do you regret it?"

Xath furrows her fair brow, and then leans back to look at the sky.  "Regret...I do not regret any decisions I have made, rather I regret those I could not make."  She brushes her hand out encompassing the pyre below.  "Perhaps it is those decisions we fear to make that hurt us the most."  She pauses, then speaks again.  "It seems a trail of sorrow follows wherever we tread.  It is...difficult to be happy when you seem to continually spread loss."  Another pause, and then brusquely, as if chastising herself, "What am I saying?  These people would be much worse off had we not come along."  Less convincingly, "I regret nothing. Nothing at all."  With that, Xath turns so that she faces away.

I can see the glint of wetness across her silken palms as tears drop, I have never had to comfort another.  So I press my hand against Xath's shoulder, "Death and life... it is a circle that all things take.  Evil has a way to block the path with all the thorns it can, and we have just started the battle.  I can not say that there will not be more sorrow, but that is life.  You have seen where those deserving go, and the happiness they will have there.  We all choose a path, and though it may not lead where we thought, nor travel the path we wanted it to... we chose.  We all played a part in forcing your hand yesterday, and I know if we could, anyone of us, we would take a chance and change it."  Gently pulling on her shoulder I make her face the direction where Arfin stands, "All of us.  We chose to battle the evil instead of each other. I can not understand your sacrifice.  I can not take the pain away.  Remember, instead, all the innocents we saved in Oceanus, remember the faces and souls you've brought happiness to by singing your songs, remember the hope you have given through your stories,… and remember the friend who you have shown love in the ultimate sacrifice."  Dropping my hands, I am at a loss for words.  The next step is hers and the internal battle is only one she can fight.  We can be here for her, but only to help as the traveling is hers.

Xath wipes the tears from her face, and smiles, perhaps the first genuine smile of the evening.  She turns to hug me whispering, " Al nifred, meldis.  Efuin tural garo tuuur iire amruuun teli.  Wen uuva ta kilana. " (Fear not friend.  The night cannot triumph when dawn comes.  Your friendship will see to that.)  With that, she stands, turns, and walks off into the darkness.

I continue to sit on top of the roof.  I watch Arfin slowly leave his shadowy post and follow her traveling shadow.  I can not help but smile sadly.  Yes, she will get more then enough help from us I fear.  I stay up on the roof top for a few more hours, knowing the quite will not last, and the dangers will only increase.

One more to go find this night, but for him as well I must ask more then one simple question.  Walking through the pitiful tents the refugees have thrown up, I tense.  Thinking suddenly that I should return and take one of the guards of Hywrl with me.  No, I can not ask one of them to play nursemaid to me, though they would if I commanded it.

They are needed here within the walls and outside them as well.  And I can not show this weakness.  A Weakness by letting fear rule me.  A fear of the unknown, a fear of the beast that roam out there.  A fear of myself.  Michael and Link would no doubt have sharp words for such silliness.

So I go in search of a person who may understand in some small way this need to just leave it all.  I know my friend has rarely visited the quarters given to him inside the palace, and he would not like me bringing a new recruit along.  As I step past the last echoes of light from the tents, I stand for a moment letting my eyes adjust and muscles relax.  He instead prefers this the untamed forest around the city.  If I had a choice, this is where I too would hide.  He has made no attempt to cover his track, I have to take that as a sign.  I slowly pick my way through the undergrowth and dead limbs.

I finally see them in a small clearing ahead.  He sits staring into the flames of a small fire and next to him my ancestor’s dire wolf, Greylocke, chewing happily on a massive bone.  What a strange pair, the man who thinks he is doomed an outcast from all and a beast who thinks he should be loved as easily as s baby kitten.  I feel almost wrong intruding on their space, in this moment I am the outcast, the stranger.  I hesitate at the edge, I can see his face plainly in the orange glow for he is not wearing his normal red mask.   Though he has not moved, I know he has sensed my approach, so on light footsteps I go to Greylocke’s side telling him in my ancestors tongue, "Thank you for watching and guarding."  I then hold out a bone still full of raw meat.  I can not help but grin as I see the look in Greylock’s eyes.  A memory of seeing that same look in Yoshi’s eyes when I brought him the dead cow a farmer had given me flashes into my mind.

Still scratching Greylocks massive side, I do not have to wonder at Archonus’ continued silence.  He is waiting for me to go first, I have intruded it is my duty to acknowledge or dismiss him.  My father, Michael, was much the same, he would sit there and calculate what I would do or say.  I still do not understand why they do it, just that they do.  Luckily it has made it easier to deal with him, made it easier to at least on my side become his friend and trust him.  There I stand just as comfortable in his silence as I am in the midst of never ending chatter with Xath.

I have put this off long enough, and what is the worst that he could say ‘no?’  I could handle that.  I look over at my friend, Archonus; he has raised his head to look at me.  He wears the mask of emotionless ness across his face not even his eyes betray anything.  So I start, "I would ask to intrude on your solitude this night, that I may accompany you when next you go to... to hunt perhaps." I could almost cringe at my word choice, but hunt is the word that comes to mind.  He is a hunter in the most basic sense of the word.  I can see him as nothing else.  I can not help as my words start to speed up feeling awkward in his continued silence, "I would not ask, but I know I have made myself a target.  You can say no, but-”  "Of course." Archonus interrupts with short gentle words. The beginnings of a rare smile can be seen on his unmasked face.   "Greylocke and I could use some company."  He stands up with a quick fluid motion.  Greylocke not wanting to miss the action easily dismisses the bone and jumps up.  As they dart into the trees I am pressed hard to keep up, but that is what I want, what I need.  Looking back that was the start for me of something more.

As the near moon makes her travel across the sky, my mind and soul finally get the release it needs, and balance seems to be restored in me.  As we start to return to the new limits of Hywrl, I slow to a walk wanting to ask Archonus two other questions before I leave this night.   So I begin, “Archonus?”  Looking over at him, “May I join you both again?”  Rubbing my hand along Greylocke’s sweat slicked head and back.  “Yes.”  Such a short word to invoke such a strong sense of peace and happiness.  I know now I have my sanctuary, and with that I can return to the city, the people, the duty, and the loss.  "Before I leave tonight I must ask you something else."  He may not accept, but I must try.  From all that has gone on before I must try...

Letting my breath slow from the exertion of the run, I pause for a short moment before saying, "What I ask now may surprise you, but I would ask that you to lead us... You have the talon training and the knowledge of what we fight.  You have the skill to kill, but the mercy to taper it.  You do not rush into things or let your emotions get the better of a situation.  You know best of all what the consequences of failure are, and I believe you could make the decisions needed now and in the future."  I let my voice fade at this, staring hard in the dim light, trying to gauge his reaction.

A long silence stretched.  I knew this was no easy question and I would receive no simple answer.  At long last his gaze finally turned to me and said a little curiously, "Why not Lady Fairweather? Her words carry much more weight and she comes from a very noble bloodline. And many already listen to her."  A very noble bloodline, that of Joshua Preston, the cleric with Jaine.  It seems he is her grandfather, and yet noble in what he does now.  There is still a long process before he would considered anything but a rebel excommunicated from the Apectin church.

Archonus wore such an expression of…of curiosity.  I never was good at hiding emotions or thoughts, “Many would follow her, I know, and she is qualified from many fronts.  But she is young and innocent.  She is still learning so much as are the rest of us.  She has the knowledge but no experience.  She has the training, but from books alone.  She reacts with emotion first."

I see his face take on that normal emotionless mask, so looking around to the trees and surrounding area, I continue, "Know that someday you will have to come out from the shadows.  Either by your will or by another's.  When that time comes know that we will be with you, in spirit or in body, to stand with you."  Are they all feeling the same doubts… have the same questioning for each other.  I try to jump back to the topic we were on, "I know whoever takes this charge now takes on so much more then we can even imagine."  Looking back toward the walls of Hywrl with a sad look, "Decisions need to be made and consequences dealt with.  We are falling apart, and some are.. some have lost the light within.  I am trying to gather us together again, but failing. To last we need one."  Taking a deep breath and looking back to him, "Justice would be a great leader.  She has it in her, and maybe this is the push she needs to full-fill her potential..."

I knew this was not to be an easy task, and I knew it would be more then a simple yes or no… but as the minutes stretched, I became worried.  Though we have fought beside each other, here is a man I have barely spoken to, a man who lives in the shadows, and a man who would give his life for us possibly even for Greylocke.  But he is one who will not open up completely to anyone, will not walk in the sun, nor live life fully.  Maybe I do not know this man at all, maybe it was just a wish to connect to these people I now see as close as any family I have had.  He startled me as he spoke once again, "What of the others? Do they share your faith in me?"

As always I could not lie to him, even it would have given me what I wished.  So answering him, “I honestly do not know what lies in their hearts or minds.” Archonus replied much as I expected, “Then I would ask that you give young Fairweather the chance to lead. I think if given the chance and enough support she can lead us all to a better tomorrow. But know you this, I will be there to catch her should she fall.”

I can not help but laugh, “I have no doubt of that, Archonus Arreandor!”  A wistful smile tugs at my lips, “With all our help this shall be a true team with common purpose and direction.”

Archonus nods in agreement, then stands and walks out just beyond the fire light. A moment passes as he thinks, then he raises his head to the stars and speaks, as if answering them.  "I will."

Slowly I pat Greylocke one more time, not sure what to think of Archonus’ last statement.  Archonus- Archon.  I say them both a few more times while studying him.  I have disliked the others shortening his name to Archon.  That is for angels, and though he is an angel of mercy and protection to some; he is not an angel in the fullest sense.  As Archonus, he is one of us.

As I leave the tree line and approach the gates of Hywrl, I think back to the evening.  We had discovered a game, a game Michael would have liked.  A game of tracking and hunting each other.  I tended to lose most of the time, but  I guess then I gained the most knowledge learning.  As the moon passes her zenith, I enter the gates of Hywrl.   I look back once more, feeling Greylocke hidden in the shadows but not surprised I can not see them.  I smile for they have finally found friends to accept them as they are truly.  I know he does not know it, but this night he helped save me.

Entering the now quite halls of the palace, I search out and ask a servant for directions to my chambers, since in the excitement of the day I never asked where I was to stay.  The petite woman cautiously keeps eyeing me.  I realize I must look the worse for wear.  Coming in at such a strange hour sticks and leaves twisted in my clock and mud plastering my boots.  I try to push the dagger and arrows further into my cloak, so I do not seem on the war path.  The more elderly maid goes to the corner a gently pushes around a pile of blankets.  A young face soon peers out.  The woman turns to me, “This is Sortia, my daughter, she will show you to your room.”  The young girl wobbles out a curtsey, then takes my hand and leads the way through the various hallways and stairs.  Finally we come to a closed door, without looking up she mumbles an almost inaudible, “This is yours.”  She darts off after trying her curtsey again.  I can not help but smile.  Ah, was I ever that innocent… hmm…Even with all I have seen, I must admit to myself that I am still very innocent of many things.  I rub my hand where just moments before her little fingers held mine.  Shying from those thoughts for now, I wonder if I look as laughable as the little girl when I try to curtsey, and take note of one more thing Justice will have to show me about court life. 

Turning the knob slowly, I enter the room to a small but cozy fire but otherwise sparsely furnished room.  There is a large bed, a small desk with some writing implements and a single chest.  I open the curtains knowing the changing light will wake me early tomorrow, and carefully fold my belongings onto the chair.  My bare feet make no sound as I go to the door and place my own little alarm on the door Xath normally enters a few hours before dawn.  Even here I think she will be my first wake-up call.  Now maybe my mind can shut down, without thoughts or worries, and I can relax.  Just dreams of him…


----------



## Laurel (Feb 9, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

_Day Eighteen- Hywrl_
Dawn has not yet come to the small central island of Prydein, but inside my safe bed in the palace of Hywrl my alarm on the doorway awakens me.  Slowly I see the faint dancing light of Xath’s candle on the wooden wall.  Then the barest creak as the door closes shut.  I wait for a few seconds then utter a short command silencing the echoing in my head from her activating my warning spell.  One of these days I will have to ask if she knows what I do, but then again it is a nice routine.

I slowly stand, carefully pulling the heavy blanket with me and going to the open shutters.  The sharp hits my face and whips my tangled hair into my eyes.  I stand in the doorway with only the thick blanket protecting me and look out at the expanse of city, walls, and tents.  What am I to do?  Luckily before I can think to much on that a soft knock sounds at the door.

Thinking it to be Xath, I am met with surprise when the small girl from last night- Sortia enters the room at my call to enter.  Her hair is in neat golden braids running down her back, her brown and rust colored clothes simple and sturdy but also clean and neat.  She jumps a little as I speak a simple, “Good morning.”  She looks toward the open windows stammering out that she was sent to gather my clothes.  Without waiting for a response she bundles my outfit of yesterday and the last month into her small arms.  I watch her leave then going to the door close it again.

Turning slowly in the middle of the room, I slowly drop down into a cross legged position.  Letting the blanket puddle around me making a small nest on the floor, my skin becomes numb almost instantly with the morning chill.  With that I slowly start my daily ritual.  Michael had been a firm believer that these morning devotions were to connect the person to the light, and so should reflect that personal aspect.  He disliked the religious leaders who taught only one thing to say, since he knew each sect spoke different prayers yet each was answered.  Since leaving the cottage, my prayers had changed.  I had gained knowledge and power, and it seemed Michael was right… the light answered each person’s call.

As the time passed, Anon begins to warm my skin to an almost bearable temperature when I once again pull the cloth around me and stand.  The thoughts and concerns start rushing into my mind as I ready for the day. The group has all agreed to meet in a few short minutes to break their fast together.  I hurriedly dress.  Yesterday Inelliron had taken my elven chain and one set of clothes to be washed and mended and polished, as he had taken the others as well.  This morning I don each piece taking comfort in each piece of armor.  Not wanting to have to return to the hall each time I need my bow I carry it with me.  It seems it has also become my symbol, just as Archonus has his mask and Arfin his hammer.

Wanting to be the first one there, I walk to the agreed upon room.  Justice and Archon are already there. Archon is not dressed in his usually drab, concealing clothes. Surprisingly today he wears simply his elven boots, a sleeveless brown tunic, and short, well broken-in pants. His only other adornment seems to be the cord and ring around his neck. The mark normally stark over his eye is concealed by his recently acquired magic ring.  Noticing my wandering mind, I quickly look at Justice.  She wears a billowy dress suited for court life, but it seems out of place for the warrior we see her as.

“We have agreed and are prepared,”  Justice says from Archonus’ side.  I look for confirmation and see Archonus nod. Good… and so smiling turn to see who’s footsteps we hear approaching. Xath slowly comes through the door wearing a very simple blue dress;  she first goes to give Justice a hug and greeting.  As she does this I hear Kaereth lumber in. Directly behind Kareth is a little round upset dwarf. "Hello! Good Arfin," I greet him. The only response I gets is a grumbling, "Tis to early fer anythin' good." Afrin in a simple outfit made for the practicing field, walks directly to the closest chair and climbs in. Farathier is the last to arrive, his omnipresent silent scowl greeting us. It’s not a friendly look, but then, little about Farathir ever seems friendly. At the very least, it is comfortingly familiar.

A bowl of fruit and something that looks like cooked oats in another bowl. No more or less than what the people encamped outside the walls of Hyrwl are getting, this food is at least served on fancier plates.   I was glad to see the fruit it meant it was holding since our work last night.  Sighing I picked up both bowls taking them to the table, and telling myself firmly that for now it was a time for remembering our friendships and our connections.

I watch and listen as the group of friends make small talk, sharing tiny bits of the flurry of activity that has happened over the past 48 hours, interrupted only by the silence that accompanies shoving a bit of bread into one’s mouth. Glad to see things starting off so well, I wait until the plates and food are taken away.  I stumble a little over his name, but thank the serving boy by name.

I rise to stand from the table motioning them to remain seated, "I thank you all for the wonderful meal, and for what you have already done for these people. I asked you here for more then to just eat a meal, though the jokes and time have been nice. I first want to share something with you, and only you... something I did not mention before. I think you all have seen this.”  I slowly reach up and take the Woodshadow necklace from my neck.  “It is all I have of my mother, and what will identify me to the Woodshadow's people.”

“I know only one other being that has this same necklace, Link's daughter. She must also now be assumed an enemy, though I know not for which side.” My mind’s eye flashes back and I hear my voice speaking an oath of forgiveness and revenge.  “I tell you this now, so you know now my whole story and all that I have. If something happens to me take the pendant.  Though it holds nothing but sentimental value, I would not see it end in the hands of the enemy even as a trinket. This pendant is a symbol of the Woodshadow line. The people he trained in secret, carry this mark as a tattoo in places I have already told you about. In light of this, and I hope you all will support me, I am going to commission a banner made that carries this symbol.  It will be the banner for Hywrl and those within."

At this statement, Justice rises and interjects, “I am making a banner for the Phoenix Army.  With the added blessing of the clerics here, we should have a banner that will raise the spirits of all.”  Xath raises her voice as well, “I have been thinking on such an idea.  May I help you?”  Justice looks around and seems to think this over, “I do not see why not, it is to be our banner.”

Pulling a parchment from my pocket, I draw attention to the next matter, "I also would ask all of you to look at what Duke Greyclaw, Arin Inelliron, and I have prepared for the King. News is even now spreading of Oceanus and of me... Hopefully this will ensure the King that Hyrwl still is in the hands of the kingdom, but it will give him more then just a prick in his side."

Unrolling the parchment I slide it to the middle of the table... I had laid it pointing towards Xath, and as expected she reads aloud the words written, "To His Majesty, King Tain I, 23rd King of the Falcon Kingdom, I write you with the deepest sadness weighing down my heart. You proxy, Baron Edriss Kiva, Lord Hyrwl, was slain a few short days ago by traitors to The crown. Though swift justice was dealt to those who wronged the rightful Ruler of the Barony, here, Baron Kiva did not live through the night. But all was not lost, for true blood of the Woodshadow has been found! A granddaughter, long hidden from us, emerged from the shadows to guide the barony through this time of mourning for their Lord. Even now she takes her rightful seat, and has promised to serve the throne until the last strength has left her hands. Hyrwl finally has its rightful Baroness! L'Aurel Woodshadow has come!  Business of the throne demands that Lady Hyrwl places herself in grave danger. She has pledged to see Oceanus free, with Duke Greyclaw back upon his throne within a year’s time. Yet, she understands your need to battle the Bluestar on faraway shores. She has contacted an army that shall help her free her people—the Army of the Phoenix. They have come to her aid! I am to assure you that Hyrwl, and the surrounding barony, will use all of its resources in the best interests of the Throne. Lastly, I am to tell you two words, spoken from my Lady's own lips: 'We Know.' Rule in truth, --Arin Inelliron (Greyclaw), Regent of the Barony of Hyrwl."

As Xath looks up she continues, “Here are also letters to the rulers surrounding us, and to the high alder calling them to our side,” Xath pulls from a pouch a few scrolls.  I know she had been up late last night preparing these.

I look to Farathier, this is one part I did not ask about first.  "We also spoke to Father Dorn. I kept going over what happened with Xath in the temple, and something he said finally clicked. I am only sorry it took me so long to remember, but he spoke of gaining some of his 'powers' on the Isle of Mourning.  I went yesterday to make sure he was okay and to ask of words.  He is sadly still more in the clouds then with us, but as I was speaking Farathier came in and mentioned Nightgrove’s name. Father Dorn it seems shares our hatred of the King’s Huntsman. There is much he is bound not to say, but he could tell us that the Isle of Morning is Mordred's Isle. This makes two blades here, one in Oceanus and one on the Isle of Mourning with my ancestors tomb."  I look to Farathier to see if he wants to add anything.  As answer he lets his azure gaze fall to the table, so I continue, "The book the King's men were looking for in the monastery.. it seems Farathier liberated it.   He has also been studying it, and well... he has reason to believe that not all the blades are well, blades. The one of the Isle of Mourning he thinks is actually a bow."

Not wanting to stop the momentum I push forward, they will have time to digest all this during the next few days.  "Farathier has done such a good job of training some men, that I think that he should be made head of the militia, if his oath to the Talon permits. Arfin will help to teach hand-to-hand combat, but we will have other needs of him, as well. I will help out as I can, and I ask all of you the same. These people need to be able to defend themselves and could use all of our talents to do so. Our loyalties have been disparate of late, but now must come difficult choices. Are our loyalties to each other? I, for one, will stand with you all, as an ally.  My bow, friendship and life are yours."

Each of them stands, and each utters their own oath.  As each speaks, I feel a wave of magic wash over me.  Without saying a word, we know that we have agreed to an oath and a bond for surpassing the words alone.  We are now a circle bound strongly together.

Knowing now what is at stake and that none can or would back out, I move things on to our plans.  Kareth with few words outlines a very sensible plan, and added with Archonus’ and Justice’ military knowledge becomes a more formal plan. Now I have something to go to the people of Hywrl with.  From what we piece together guerrilla warfare would be our best tactic.  It would train the new militia and even out the odds.  Archonus was placed in charge of recruiting and starting the training of the Shadows of the Phoenix.  They would be our stealth and our healers.

"Xath has also expressed a concern over the daily routine of getting a city built that could accommodate the growing numbers of refugees,  Hopefully keeping the people happy, and well defended." I look down the table and motion to Xath.

Xath rises with an express like the abbesses used when trying to explain a simple task to the children, “One Separation of useful specialties: Masons, Loggers, Carpenters, Food Preparation, etc. Those with skills not inherently useful to this situation should be put to manual labor or should be apprenticed to the useful skills.  Then we set up a crèche. Those without a trade will work in shifts at the Creche, while others work on setting up the new city. Those children old enough can be used as messengers and put in charge of menial tasks. Only during post breakfast and pre-dinner hours.”  Taking a deep breath she continues melodically, “In most situations such as this, the economy is reduced to a barter system and takes quite a while to recover. In order to prevent this, the duke and countess should use the funds allotted to keep the economy stimulated. Firstly, all laborers should be paid a standard wage for work done, as though the entire populace were working for the government. Therefore, technically the countess and the Duke “own” every resource produced until the trade market is stable enough to hand it back to the people.

“If a permanent settlement is to be made here, we must know more about the resources of the area. Send out cartographers and scouts to determine sources for food, water, resources, etc. We also need to determine key danger areas, locate them and prepare appropriate defenses. These can also be done through the scouting parties Farathier has spoken of.

A defensive barrier should be set up about the circumference of the expanded city, leaving some room for growth. It would be wise to use a combination of manual defenses and magic. Hopefully the remains of the mage tower will help as they are defending themselves through this. Around the wall, trees should be cleared out about 100 yards away from the wall, eliminating the chance of surprise on the city. If the army of Oceanus decides to move, the city should not be undefended. Afrin would you send word to our  your dwarven brothers for help?”

Arfin silently nods still shuffling through the papers she had laid out earlier.

Xath continues with her list, “If we are missing skilled artisans from any crucial profession, word should be sent out to neighboring cities asking for aid.”

As her last statement dies there are murmurs of agreement.  Farathier and Arfin take specific points and expand each, but soon quiet is settled again on the table.  Glad to see this has already gone so well, I stand again for the last topic, "I know there is much on each of our plates now, but I would ask one to carry even more. What I ask may come as a surprise, but through all our experiences and choices it seems now is the time to decide who will be our voice. Someone must be the public face of our circle. We must have someone to listen to all our ideas, but then take them and make the last decision for us if there is a question. Someone to know the groups feelings individually, but focus us as one. If we are to be arrows, than we must also have a bow.”

Archonus, who stuck to his outside corner chair and has only changed the glint in his eyes to show his agreement and satisfaction at what was being said, rises finally to address the group. "I choose to stand by Lady Fairweather's side. I believe she is the most capable and most willing to lead us in the dark days ahead. I will do what I can to help her should her strength ever fail." Then solemnly to Justice, "Where you lead I will follow."

Justice smiles brightly and with rustling skirts stands, “I would lead you all as I have been trained and bred to against whatever foes we may encounter.”

Kareth and Xath think for a few moments; then each adds there agreement to this choice.  Arfin I know will not be the happiest with this choice.  Justice is a woman and she is not a dwarf, and is not a true warrior as he has seen.  Her ways and her calling are not his, and he is a stubborn one.  Finally he grumbles, “We need a leader’ no denyin’ it. I will no’ say nay.”  Farathier is the only one left.  As all eyes turn toward him, “I will take no orders, but from that who I swear as my lord.  I will follow you all and fight by each of you, but do not ask to control me.”

Trying to emphasis that no one will control nor force any one and that we are still the group we have been I return to him, “We will all make the decisions of the group, but when one needs to stand forward as leader then it is the person we agree to now.”

With that I smile and push forward as only time will tell.  Letting a pause linger, I then move on "Now, for the future. Though we have set leaders among ourselves, each of us must lead people of our own. Arfin will be our eyes and ears among the deep, dwarven citadels. Farathir will be our greatest general, should he wish it. Even Kaereth will have lives to lead into the great battle ahead. Xath is the glue that will hold the people together, here. But she will also be our spy. I? I will be our legitimacy, at least until Jaine Rhynn can be brought here. I am our shield against the false laws of the King, and I will do all that I can to keep our flight true."  I reach out; grasping the arms of each one.  Another pact, another seal to what we have said today.

I would leave the room shortly thereafter with a feeling of accomplishment.  This is a good beginning.  I walk down the hallway my leather boots barely making a sound on the stone flooring.  In my hand I hold the circle approved letters that now the Duke needs to sign and witness and then send to the cities around us.

After we finish there, Inelliron comes searching for me, and it seems his eagerness to hand over the ruler ship includes handing over the increased bickering among the people.  The Duke and I walk side by side to the palace throne room.  During the long passage, he instructs me in the edict of holding court.  As I talk to the petitioners the Duke remains close by making softly comments and orders without moving his lips.

By midday Inelliron calls a close to the petitioners at the Duke’s signal.  I am not ready to try my hand at this alone and the duke has many other pressing matters to attend.  So we agree Irellion will go through the lists and deal with the lesser issues as most of them seem to be.  That night we would meet at the kitchen garden to increase the food stores and let me hear the issues my regent had to deal with.

For now though I am free.  I made sure yesterday that one of our special guests was given a small room inside the palace walls, and a helper to see to his needs.  He has done much for us, from bringing Xath back to teaching Justice about her new powers.  There seems to be brief moments when Father Dorn’s eyes clear and he seem to truly understand his surroundings, and in those rare moments I hope we may glean some small bit of knowledge that he holds in abundance.  Justice told me as we left the breakfast room that morning that she had some luck putting a practice sword in his hand, but even then it lasted only moments.  For now I just need to know he is okay, and being taken care of.

Noticing the young Apectin cleric from Oceanus leaving Father Dorn’s rooms, I approach smiling and bow my head, “Good day Father.  I trust he is doing well?”  he warily looks me over, and I can almost see his mind remembering our last meeting.  He looks back at Father Dorn’s door and then back at me, “As well as can be, thank you for all you have done.”

I smile trying to ease his thoughts, “All I have done is give him a room, with a window, and someone to help him.  Not much in the big scheme, but now I will give him something more- a chance to chat.”  As he starts to continue past me I reach out barely touching his arm.  He looks at me quizzically as I finally continue, “I would ask for information to save these people and to save the whole of the kingdom.  For I know there must be a way to stop this army that has attacked Oceanus.  My companions and I have been given keys or clues, but most of it in riddles or old script.  This may seem a little odd, but there is something I have been wondering.  Please tell me, do you know where the last resting place of the Apecto is?"

The young priest looks puzzled, “I don't.  I do know that his tomb is definitely hidden.  If the mages have told you that they know where it is, then they are lying.  After his death, imprisoning the Bluestar, a few of the early members of the Order of the Apecto gathered his remains, his great golden armor, and his weapons, and entrusted them to a few of the Apecto's companions. We know, from the records, that a shrine or a tomb of some sort was built. There are orders for stone, iron, and wood, as well as several large sums leaving the royal treasury.  It is a subject of more than passing interest to all of us, in fact!  There is great power hidden there, ancient knowledge--believe me, if I knew where it was, it would be there already.   We have much the same problem with the tombs of both the Amastacia, and Quarion the Great.  We know that they were built, but not where.  The materials used would seem to suggest that they could not be easily hidden, were people near them...which means they are either magically concealed, hidden far from prying eyes, or both. Some have guessed that Quarion is interred somewhere inside the Wall, but that would not explain the expenditures apparently made for a tomb.  I pray that it helps, Countess.  Your hospitality has been a great boon to us.  Our meager resources are yours to command.”

“I thank you for your time, and your information, sir.”  As we turn away from each other, I swing back, “One other question, good Father: Does the tomb of the last Priest mean anything to you?”

“’The Tomb of the Last Priest’ means nothing to me, as a phrase.  I suppose it's a matter if finding out what he or she was the last priest of?  The Apecto was called the last priest of the Church of Aon...that was a common epithet for him.  He was also the first priest of the Light....But there are a great many other sects that have lived and died than that.  I can look into it further, but the vast majority of our libraries are back in Oceanus."

Giving a chuckle, I sign in resignation, “I feared that.  You have given me some more to think on, and I thank you for that knowledge.  I may have need to ask you more questions, if I may.  Please let me know what help you need to set up a place here.”  Then bowing my head again let him continue on his way.

From the ground entrance it is a short distance inside to his rooms, as I wanted him to have easy access to the outside, but without always have to hear the commotion from the main rooms.    As I enter Father Dorn’s room he smiles up at me.  Trying to hide the wave of sadness I smile back at him as I walk to the window.  His eyes are cloudy, his expression seemingly a mask of friendliness to hide his always-present confusion.  A little more light as a change of pace will be good for him.  I fear that he will ask me to change his bed again, as he did on the first meeting, but it was dark and I was in plain attire.  "Andara!  It is good to see you!  It has been too long.  I see that you've lost your  burden as of late.  Tell me!  Was it a boy or a girl?  Joshua will want to know, as well.  I wonder where he is, that old rogue?"   I stop in the middle of pulling the curtain back further, w_ill he ever be the man he once was?_ I continue to face the curtain knowing the smile wouldn’t stay on my face, "I remember our friend Joshua, but have not seen him recently.  You have called me Andara before, but I have never heard that name before. Can you tell me who Andara was?"

He looks confused.  "You mean that you aren't...?  Oh dear.  I am so sorry...I seem to be so muddled, these days.  I had a dream the other day that I was fighting dragons!  Dragons of all things!  Such things haven't been seen here since my father's father's father's were but a twinkle in their own father's eye!"  He takes a deep breath then, trying to steady himself.  But he clouds again, blinking for a moment.  "Andara!  It is good to see you!"

I try again, "Andara, the one with the baby?" He peers up at my face intently, "You mean you are not Andara?  Dear me!  I must be so confused...if you are not her, then by the Light you look like her...but she was always smiling....you have a serious set to your face, child!" 


"If she looks like me,  I wonder if this Andara is family.  Though Link Woodshadow. like my father never told me any names." His eyes cloud, he blinks, and once more greets me as Andara.  NO! Not again… he has the knowledge.  I just need the key.  Farathier did it with a name, "Dragon's have come back to the land, and you did fight them just days ago.  That was were we met, remember?"

He looks confused, "Terribly sorry my dear...I do not...I thought you were Andara...” He looks out through the window seeing only what images pass through his mind, “She was beautiful, like you.  She had a child on the way...I didn't know the man, but he seemed willing to take care of her."  A child and the mother looked like me.  Could I have family still roaming out there some place?  He blinks.  Clouds.  "Andara! What brings you to an old man's fair home?"

I look down at the floor, this is going nowhere, and I even tried throwing a name out there, then make the choice... it may work... Turning toward him I force a smile, "Father Dorn, how good to see you!  It has been a long time since, since..?"  Silently I plead, please light, this is the only way.

"Since you were carrying that burden in your belly, at least!" He says, smiling.  He gently pats my hand as he moves toward the small cot.  "Tell me, have you found a place to make a home, at long last?  I know that Joshua's revelation has made that difficult for all of us!  And how is that husband of yours?  I know he'll make a fine father."

No turning back now... to see such happiness and life restored even if for a little while, and he may hold the answers we need.  So I pull the small wood chair beside his bed and sitting down answer him, "Ah yes, so much has happened since that day.  It was a girl, a beautiful baby girl."  If he pushes it at least I know about girls.  Smiling fondling and thinking could it actually be my mother, grandmother, great-grandmother, or some relation even far distant. I can only hope his mind will last, or give me more of a glimmer of what track to use.  "We are living with Joshua's words, but I must know what were his exact words?"

"You know them as much as I, Andara!  Your secret!  The secret of the pendent you wear between your breasts!  There are many who could not bear the truth be told...your bloodline could be as explosive as Joshua's!  You must keep the child safe, for were the Deathlord to find you, there is no doubt in my mind that you would be dead.  I wish we had never been sent to that accursed Isle!  It taunts me!  So close, and yet so dangerous....I cannot bear to imagine returning to that living hell."

I try to keep the smile in place, and I unconsciously rub where the pendant does indeed hang around my neck.  Only two hold this charm, and only one had a child, "Yes, the secret. The Isle of Mourning."  Why did they not pass it on... my blood.. Michael had to of known... maybe I was not ready.

"Aye!  The Isle of Mourning.  Will you tell him?  Will you tell your husband everything that happened?  There are things that happened there that...things that he may be uncomfortable with.  Can he understand?"

If I was right then he was speaking of Michael, slowly almost not wanting to believe the pieces were falling into place, "He will love the child and protect her I know it, and should something happen to me..." _What a choice it had to have been...to protect and lie, to trust and reveal..._ "It changed us all... without choice."

He looks downward, almost in shame.  "Then he knows?  That the child is not his?  He knows that the child is Joshua's?  Thank the Light!  Truly, he is a far bigger man than I would be.  I don't think Joshua told Katherine, either...pray that she never finds out through another.  But you are right.   We had no choice...no choice at all...it was survival, desperation...and prophecy."

I sit in chocked silence.  “Joshua..." Quickly linking the name to Justice... I can not help but mutter, “_she doesn't know_... she would have said something… Prophecy, and survival?..."  My mind was racing faster then the thought could come out of my mouth.  _Michael, my father... did he ever actually know...is that why he acted as he did, trained me, taught me.  Secrets, but how closely where they held, “_Who else knows?”

"Only those of us who were trapped on the island...no one else.  As I said, Joshua refused to tell even his own daughter.  Katherine is growing up, with all the fire her mother had.  He didn't wish to tarnish Katie's mother's memory."  Justice had told me her mother’s name was Katie short for Katherine, it must have been given for Justice’s grandmother also named Katherine.  “What if something should happen to me and my child’s blood is known to the world, what would you tell my child?  What of the blood.”

"Andara, though we know that Joshua's blood and yours are mixed in the child, there is little to fear, save in pride...we knew that the line had to continue, a demand of the old prophecy...we got you out, then.  It was only the purest luck that allowed the two of us to escape, as well.  You MUST have a child, and that child must live.  These old lines...it was whispered that the powers of both were unlikely to survive in a single child.  My wish that the child take after you was of a far smaller matter, though.  I simply hoped that she carry your blood, your features, and your talents so that your husband will not suspect...what happened."

“Yes, let us hope… for all involved.”  Even as I say this his eyes start to cloud over then slowly drift close.  Tears form as I realize I can not thank him, nor pressure him more now.  So with a glance that is all is in order for his chamber, and a small kiss to his forehead, I leave making sure to close the door behind me.  I pause there in the hallway.  Justice… Katie, her mother, my… sister…but to trust the words of the fading old man alone.  Joshua, the cleric with Jaine, yes, he will know.  But he said nothing of it the last time we spoke.  At least he can claim Justice as family… legitimate family.  This is something for me alone for awhile at least.

Now nothing can come of it, good nor bad.  I must have proof first before I tell anyone.  He mind is going, and it may simply be random events placed together.  It may not be truth.  I must make sure that when I visit Father Dorn there are no other people around.  Only Farathier heard the name Andara spoken and even then it was but in passing.  Hopefully no one will connect them with me until it gets sorted out or confirmed.  But for now I need time.  Michael.

Lost in thought I almost miss the hurried footsteps of a young elvin girl.  I see her braids have been pushed back to show off her elven ears.  It seems her pride is intact.  She quickly slows her advance as she nears me, and then timidly, “My mother told me I was to check on Father Dorn.”  Erasing the sadness from my face and pushing away from the wall, “I know Sortia.  I asked her if you both could check on his comfort.  I must say that you have done a very good job of watching over this great man so far.”

She smiles tentatively and takes a few steps closer, then whispers in confidence, “He does not seem so great to me.  He is always looking around like he is looking for something.  Something he lost.  If I ask he just shakes his head and says it will come to him in time.”

“He has lost a great many things.  If not for him, Xath would not be here now,”  at Xath’s name the child perks up, and her mouth forms a little O of shock.  “Yes, each time you enter the room you are in the presence of a man that saved our lives.  He has seen and lived a truly amazing life.  He has traveled the kingdom.  He has wielded great magic and he has bested great odds.  So you are actually helping a great man when you enter that room, and-“  I lean down to look at her face to face, “and you are helping myself and Xath care for a great friend.”  I slowly straighten to my full height and ruffling her hair slightly on the way out re-enter the fading afternoon light.  Sortia will no doubt now ask Xath about him, but better her tell the story then I.  Sortia would miss much in the telling should I speak of it, and I saw the change in her little face when Xath’s name was mentioned.  It seems Xath has found another devoted follower.

Trying to push the words of Father Dorn from my mind, I go in search of information.  I need to know as much about what is happening and the people around as possible.  I have given the Duke room and a command of sort in Link’s tree.  It seems the enclave of tents and ropes has been dubbed New Oceanus.  It seems only fitting that he continue to see to his people.

I am to stay in Hyrwl to establish my own legitimacy.  There is still much for the Duke to teach me, but I must learn quickly.  As the day starts to close, I realize the walls will go up even out here and the buildings will close me in slowly.  We have discussed the possible need to stay here for weeks.  Tonight I will see if I can go with Archonus and Greylocke again.

As I walk to the far side of the thorn walls away from the Link’s tree I pass by the fighting and training grounds.  The few wooden planks and muddy ground don’t say much, but the makeshift targets are clear enough.  It is more the individuals themselves in the area then anything else though that marks it a playground of war.  Most stand around poised and on edge, sweaty and bloodied from practicing through the day.  Farathier and Arfin seem to be doing a good job with the training.

As I slowly move closer I catch a glimpse of one fight close to the center.  I catch glimpses of Farathiers short yellow hair and rigid face.  With one sickening crack and a loud cheer the fight was marked at an end.  The small crowd parts and the loser walks toward me.  He is holding one hand to his side and trying to not hobble on a swollen ankle.  As he approaches, I nod to a stool that has water and cloth already laid out.  I remember the long training with Michael, and know this is not the first nor will it be that last time these medicines must be used.

Watching as he maneuvers his body into the wobbly stool, unsurely I say, “It’s a good thing Farathier will not let you all spare with true blades, yet.”  He grunts happily through gritted teeth as I push on his shoulder bending him slightly sideways.  As I push on his ribs feeling for the wound he looks back to his fighting companions, “Ah, but to fight.  This time we will be ready for them, healer.”  I chuckle at his enthusiasm quickly placing some herbs and roots on his wound and bandaging him up.  Farathier had walked up in that time asking after his soldier.  I could see a few bruises were someone had gotten some good swipes in on Farathier’s skin as well, but knew he would not like sympathy for such small wounds in front of these men.

When I am finished I wash my hands, and my patient stands bowing, “Thank you my lady.”  Ah yes, Farathier had snidely used my title in greeting.  Lucky for him, I have also seen him in battle and times of troubles, and for those times I know somewhere in side him lies a core of goodness.

Shaking off my hands I reply to the young man, “Do not thank me, thank Farathier for tripping you at the end instead of…. I have seen him fight and you young ones still have much to learn.”  His grin takes on a cocky tilt, “I will eventually beat him.”  I can only laugh and walk away saying over my shoulder, “Yes, you just may at that.”

As I leave Hywrl I look up at the darkening sky and breath deeply.  I look over my shoulder and see my recent patient is still at my heels, “Is there something else you need?”  Frustrated he walks up to me, “My lady, we have not had a ruler in a long while and I have heard… the Duke travels with guards and I am training to be a guard-”  I can only shake my head, “I shall be fine.  You need rest and the care of your wife if you are to be any good to this community.  Farathier has the say on who he sees fit to be leaders and guards for this town.”  He looks for a moment like he will argue, but then sighing, “I shall go, but… My name is Michael.”  I smile and nod at his offer, not sure what else I can say or do.  His name is Michael.  Yes, I shall get to know him more, and see if maybe he is the son my father… the man who raised me, never had.

Now to search out Greylocke.  He is the easier of the two to find.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 9, 2005)

Great set of updates!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 9, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

Day Nineteen- Hywrl 

Xath it seems is late today. With the help of my growling stomach, I wake an hour before dawnI almost over sleep the next morning. An easy ritual I told myself I would start today. I quickly rise and dress plainly. On my way out I grab a small piece of bread from the dusty kitchens and one of the scarce fruit from the vine for breakfast, jogging quickly down the now worn road between Hywrl and Link’s tree. It has become the beginning of a main road in the city we seem to be amassing. There are the still hot burning embers of fires, and pieces of hastily collapsed tents, but it was the beginnings of buildings set up all along the way that caught my eye the most. Only the steady pounding of the early forge work and chipping of the wall workers, sound in the pre-dawn air. I go straight to the steps of Link’s tree, and nodding to the guards walk past as they watch me pass. Not exactly the best of greetings, but then to some I am nothing more then a joke and a poser, but none seem to question it openly. They know I have full rights here and by the Duke’s own words. He was the one to proclaim me Countess of Hywrl and its surrounding area, so I know I will not be bothered. As I enter, I see that the Duke has taken up the upper right rooms for his domain. The first main room has been altered into a mini-throne room. Everything else on this level though seems to have been left as it was. I was told his personal guards that made it out of Oceanus reside in the room next to his not trusting anything or anyone these days.

I walk the empty rooms, touch the walls, furniture, and long forgotten items. These are his things, Link’s things, but they are just things. Why can I not just say good-bye and turn my back? Why do I feel a pull to this supposed blood relative I had meet but three times? 

His daughter, it is her I can not and will not forget. She was filled with such beauty, but not compassion. How could she have killed Link, her own father? Could anyone have moved me to kill my father, Michael? Even if he is not my true father he raised me, cared for me… no, there is nothing. Perhaps that is why I keep coming back to see if there is anything I can use against her. If Link has any knowledge to pass on, any knowledge to grant me the revenge promised.



Pulling aside the dusty curtains, I  see a great golden beast at the base of the tree. It great wings dance the light across the hundreds of feathers, while the fur on it’s body seems to capture and hold the light inside itself.   Justice own golden hues seem to meld with the beast as she stands at it’s head, readying  him for the days flight.  Thane she calls the beast.  From what we have seen since leaving Oceanus, he is a creature she can call at any time to any place, but only for a time.  Her magic is what holds him here to do her bidding.  Archonus had mentioned that she planned to scout Oceanus from a high distance.  He must have seen the fear on my face for he 


I heard the heavy rhythmic footfalls of guards, and eventually the disjointed footfalls of the duke. With a curt greeting, he motions to me to lead him back to Hwyrl where once again he will play the role of teacher. Later that day Justice and Xath would help to school me in some of the ways of the court. I have been trying my best, but I am still falling short of their expectations I know. Luckily Justice and Xath take it all with side humor. The Duke, however, seems delighted with being able to teach me, though from the sense of something to do or something more devious I do not know.

The day passed quickly, and I only had a brief moment to watch from the sidelines as the dwarf and half-orc taught hand to hand combat to the trainees. Archonus had agreed to show them all the basics of archery, and for those adept enough I would continue their training in a more focused manner.

That night I again walk the woods with Archonus and Greylocke. I was happy to hear through Xath that though he may not stay long he does use the room set aside for him in Hywrl occasionally. Arfin, Xath and Farathier seem to be enjoying their rooms in Hywrl much better. I can only guess at Justice and Kareth in Link’s tree. Xath made sure two rooms were kept by her and the others just in case either wanted to stay there instead. Each night, however, Kareth and Justice would make their way back to the tree’s left side rooms. 

I sometimes see them in my early morning visits. Kareth on a tree limb or in a quiet patch of light meditating. Justice I hear normally in the practice room on the lower level, or repeating her creed as the light burns away the last of the nights darkness.


----------



## Xath (Feb 9, 2005)

Yay! An Update!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 9, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

_Day Twenty- Hywrl_ 
On the third day after the body of Edriss burned, I finally made my way into the large library in Link’s tree. Yesterday I had gone through the training room, and his last resting place. Today I wanted to see about finding answers. This is the library were Xath had found the strange prophesy. 

Even now I can hear her voice reciting it to us, hauntingly, “Screams of the dying filled my ears, and though it shames me to say so, I ran as I have never run before. As I fled through the shattered halls of the palace, the palace of those I had come to serve, I came upon the great Green Man whom we had once worshipped as a God. Fools are we, to have failed to feel the Light upon us, and to have placed our faith in such meager Gods as these. 

Nonetheless, he had been mighty, and it was he who brought the Word of the Light to Thane and Pendra (and then from they to us). Thane, who had once saved my life, was across the sea, now. I know not what had happened to Pendra, though her care (and the care of her child) had fallen to me, as her husband led another of the King’s armies north to guard the silvery halls of Albion . I was the most honored among the servants of true heroes, and yet I fled like a yellow dog from the terrors that fell from the sky upon us. Though I had once held one of the runed blades of the old kingdom in my hand, I had fled with nothing more than terror to accompany me. The screams, ever more screams, surrounded me as I approached the old Forest Lord, and it seemed then that he was dying, though he stood before me mighty and tall. The creatures that had come were no doubt the creation of the Traitor, and bodies lay, some still smoldering, at his feet. I regained some of my resolve—I, who had once stood almost alone against a screaming horde of Wolf-Orcs—and slowed, stopping in front of the Old Messenger. It was then that I saw his wounds, great and terrible. There were horrid rends in his flesh, the marks of mortality for one who had given up eternity to imprison the Lady of Shadow (even now, I cannot make myself write her name) once more. He fell to his knees, then, his hand reaching for something that I now believe that only he could see. At the time, I thought that he reached for me. I was wrong then, but he clasped my hand between his, dwarfing my sword-calloused fingers in his grasp. “It is you, Truthbearer!” he grunted, his weak voice betraying some surprise. At the time, in my shock, I failed to recognize it. I know no why he called be truthbearer that day, though I have carried that name as a brand ever since. He continued then, pain still blinding his once nearly omnipotent eyes. As his voice faded as he continued, I begged the Light to take me instead…but we are foolish to believe we can know more than what the Light wills, and it may be that it was simply time for the Light’s Messenger to return to the breast of the Unnamed God, to the Light. “Truthbearer,” he moaned, gritting his teeth through the pain that he had doubtless not felt until he gave up his power to end Her reign. “Truthbearer, there is little time! You must be away from here! The second child lives, and is in the Bishop’s care! The throneless king must be told! The second child lives!” He gasped, then, pain closing his great, emerald eyes. “I see not the world before me, Truthbearer, death comes even for we who tread closest to Light. But I have one more Message to carry for the Lord. I am scribe, now, and you are my parchment! Listen well, and then be off! More darkness comes here at the Betrayor’s will…” “I failed when I tried to destroy the old weapons…Aeres’ will has overstepped my own. I am steward no more, again only Messenger. Thirteen there were, and thirteen there are, near three hundred thousand tomorrows they shall come together to herald this age’s end.” “Thirteen what?” I prodded, knowing that this moment would be forever etched into my mind. He spoke again, then. It was the last words that I believe any heard him say. I write them now, waiting here for Thane or Link or Quarion to come, one who will outlive me. My cowardice has cursed me, and I know that my remaining days are few. Surely they will come here soon, to retrieve this message…they cannot have fallen to the Lichlord! Not when Oberon had foreseen what I now fear to write… But he spoke, and it is my lot to be his parchment. My fingers grow weak as I finish, here. There are tales that Thane has fallen, but I do not believe them. This message was for the blood of Sun and Shadow, and if ever there was a man that was both, it was Thane. He will come; I can feel it in my now-shaking bones. The Forest Lord raised his blinded eyes to the heavens then, and called out in a long, keening chant: 

Spiritblades are come, again In age of Shadow, dark flames rise! Sundered by the hand of Wood Lord, To stem the rising blood tide, they live by Aeres’ will! Thirteen there were Thirteen there are Come again in age Of fallen blood! Rise they shall On wings of Flame and Shadow, Dragon and Phoenix shall war, Shaking the earth with Death and Glory. Aldersblade High in the hands of lost hero, Mansblade in the Lichlord’s keep, Dwarvenblade in the lost stone halls, Sendersblade in Lady Shadow’s tomb! Sendersblade at the builder’s pyre, Forestblade in my daughter’s crypt, Saintsblade at the priest’s secret rest, Drakesblade in the hands of Kings! Deathsblade ‘neath the ruined city,Earthsblade with the Lichlord’s blood, Moonblade in the builder’s glory, Aldersblade True in city of forsaken blood! Liegeblade at the side of rulers, Liegeblade stolen from the sea, Liegeblade as serpent’s salvation, Liegeblade’s capture is the key! Blood of Sun and Shadow,Blood of unthroned Elven Kings,Blood of Lichlord in the North, Blood of Smithlord’s people rise; Blood of northride in throne’s dark shadow, Blood of warlord, ruler’s pupil, Blood of last wardens in fair child’s body, Traveller’s salvation shall ye be!

He spoke no more then, and I did as I was bid—I ran, carrying his message as far from Caer Melyn as I could. I understood little then, and perhaps only a little more, now. I know not how long he lived after that, but the tales of Oberon’s last battle have reached me even here, in the bowels of the old libraries at the Citadel. I wait to carry my message to those who can decipher it, now…I simply pray that my fragile life will hold long enough. I wait, a parchment for the last Messenger. Raith Truthbearer, At Citadel Refuge Free Year 9.” 

A Prophesy three hundred years old, but what of the other books that reside here. Xath may known elvish, but possibly she missed something. Link was too secretive to keep a personal journal, and most of the books look to be manuals on war and fighting. He was definitely determined. I flip through some various books, and stop to read some of the random passages. As I flip through the old pages of one book I stop on a page written in Elvish. For some unknown reason I feel compelled to read: 

Tarna en i fanyare Heru- Na no heru en i fanyare na saira i ripa en dulin ar na orosta na sina vorondilenga lle. Keluarto lle lav-na saira sina winya kuile. Ne rinke heru en I fanyare, er yeeta ten i taurn aicale na sairakuile. Sina cala rkhalla voronwie ar harya latiten i vorondil na were. Tuuma dos n alaquel i nduunle ar laer e dos fea. “Shalafi en i sul, pen amin bru Rip ereb numa yonta o amin izil dos vorondil Amu o i sul undu dos quesse na amin” Anta wanya guesse ar anta i sul julu sen na dos verondil. “Nellon en i loomis tulya na amin O’kai wille na i Wili o i anas ullume dos raamas na amin” Anta wanya yonta quesse ea i naur en na i lhach na lle dos verondil. Gad izil e-kyerme ango anoron ar en na i oro anar ar tatya i quetta ar en i loo. Saira ta lle no I laa na dos verondil. Lle i gon ta talars ho faila ho i raamas ta anta lle rip. Lle ullume harya dos mel ten os winya verondil ho tuuma e lle. Er mine who turme i serey en i quendelie seere ar naia tare shalati.

‘Rites of the Wind Rider: To be lord of the sky is to know the flight of birds and to ascend to this group a faithful friend must admit you. An Animal that grants you worth to know this new life is your faithful friend. To become a lord of the sky, one must search for the highest peak to know their life. This being must show superior patience and must keep a clear mind for the faithful friend to bond. Turn your back on the sunset and sing from your soul.

I read aloud in common, “Master of the wind, hear my calling. Fly alone no more with me as your faithful friend. Soar with the wind under your feathers to me.” Let go some feathers and let the wind carry them to your faithful friend. “Friend of the clouds, come to me, Together we fly to the horizon, Glide with the sun on your wings to me.” Let go some more feathers into the fire. Look to the flames to show you your faithful friend. Stay as such in meditation till dawn, and look to the rising sun and repeat to words and deeds of the night before. Know that you must be the counter to your faithful friend. You are the rock that grounds him just as he is the wings that give you flight. You must always keep your respect for your new faithful friend lest he turn from you. Only one who has the blood of the elves can calm and command these masters.’

As I read the words aloud, I feel the wind stir and am overcome with a compulsion to try this strange ritual. As I leave the library carrying the book I think to myself, could it make a difference? Do I have the patience and understanding needed? The enemy we know has aerial Calvary, and we must be able to fight them on all levels. So I must try.

I warned Inelliron and the Duke of my plans, knowing from there word would spread if someone needed to know where I was. I also wanted the Duke’s permission, since the high point of Hywrl was Link’s tree and his domain now.


Archonus, Kareth, Farathier, Arfin, and I all gathered that day on the practice field of our slowly growing army.  Today the 20 most advanced of the warriors would travel in two groups.  One would head out with Arfin, the other with Kareth and Farathier.  Each day a few more survivors had appeared from the woods.  Some even with tails of being sent away from Crisoth, and with that we knew we had to send people out.  Just as we were sending scouts we had to think our enemy would as well.  Archonus and I would sweep another portion of the wood.  We had already scouted much of the area the trainees would be going into, so could forewarn our co-leaders of the dangers in the area.

Hours into our quiet search, we came across something unexpected.  From our hidden positions, I pointed it out to Archonus.  In a language we used more then common to each other he motioned me to stay keeping greylocke with me as well.  Slowly he edged closer to the pile of ruins.  I raised my bow not sure why the small lump of stone and weeds feels wrong and unnatural, but this time it’s my turn to protect and I shall.

At Archonus’ signal Greylocke and I move forward.  Greylocke’s panting breath sounding harshly in our silence.  Archonus points to a small opening leading into the earth, and drawing his blades he nods the okay.  I easily swing down into a crouch and bring my bow up again.  Searching for anything not as it should be.  My fingers move without lifing from the taught wood and Archonus drops down beside me.  As he moves forward I notice his slightly  hunched shoulders and realize the dirt tunnel is only 6 feet tall.  Squaring my broad shoulders I stand looking around, and finally studying the debrie at my feet.  “This is the same as what Mr.Miagi showed us,” Archonus’ voice startles me from my inspection.  I move forward seeing that same multi tiered stone and the odd symbols worked into it.  “Where we came in…It’s a long dead soldier.  I don’t recognize the design, but the bones have been for hundreds of years.  Xath may be able to tell if this still works.  If it can as the other use of distort magic."

Quickly covering our tracks we make the short journey to Hywrl and let the others know of what we found.

We find Xath with a small group of peasants, and holding a stick draws in the ground a stage and arena.  It seems these are to be our future performers.  As she looks up and sees us, Arhconus nods solemnly in greeting.  As she excuses herself from the group and walks towards us, I smile in greeting.  Archonus and I relate the story of what we found as we go to find the others.  By midday we are again by the strange stones, with the circle and Randall.  Xath had suggested his talents may work better for our purposes.  Even more then that however she had found some texts relating to the powers of these portal stones.  It seems in there minimal use can simply expand the power of the one who taps into it.  In that vein, we hope to simply see if Randall can help us look into Oceanus and what has happened there.  From Justice’s report, she could only tell us the main temples had been raised, and a new outer barrier was being created.  The palace still stood however, and much of the other buildings through out the city.

Through Randall we learn a little more such the palace is not only still standing, but closed from his magic sight.  The statutes once grand are being restructured, but he can not yet tell the final product.  The patrol the streets and gather any still inside the walls, but seem less concerned about this then he would have thought.  Randall can also show us the docks, and the great work being done to repair the damaged section.  He can also show us the many ships in dock and in the ocean.  So many soldiers that they still have to unload.

With these grim sights we leave the stones Archonus and I again masking the trail.  At least for now we need to keep this hidden, but soon I am sure they will come in value.

That night I climbed out the top window of the upper left rooms of Link’s tree. I continued to climb higher until I felt the wood bowing to my weight. I made sure to only bring my water skin, a small flint, and some of my now days gone by departed companions feathers. I shivered seeing the undead black eyes that had turned on me in Oceanus. If this works I will not let that happen again. I do not need the book since through the day I took care to memorize the words of the ritual. Thus as I find a comfortable secure perch facing out into the far distance, I start the ceremony not knowing if it actually holds any truth.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

Day Twenty-One- Hywrl

As the early morning rays break through the few thin branches above, doubt floods through me. I can say at least that I tried. I pack up the few items I had, and stretching my legs from their cramped position look for the best path down. A mass of white teeth incased in a block of green points upwards as I look down. He may not have brains, but Yoshi does have a surprising amount of loyalty. I smile unsure if Farathier let him out or if he broke loose again. The little man with his front tooth missing has not been able to perfect a saddle or harness or cage for the large beast. I slowly lower myself to the next branch, thinking what my failure means. It crosses my mind that maybe Xath or one of the others would have more luck. Archonus definitely has the patience, and the falcon he has is even more a solitary wonderer then he is. Even Inelliron, the regent, may have the key within them.


*SQWAK* The branches bend and move to accommodate a very large weight. I slowly look at the branch beside me. Seeing first large black talons, my gaze wanders upward. Gray dusted white feathers come into view, and finally I am left staring into great piercing gold eyes. They seem to be asking something of me… a smile spreads as slowly realization dawns what I am looking at. “Ohtar… yes, Ohtar is your name.” He swivels his eyes downward, and to the large green t-rex not happy with this new intruder. I laugh at Yoshi’s ferocious deep throated noise and to Ohtar, “That is Yoshi, he’s actually a friend.” I can feel Ohtar scoffing at such a lesser beast as if my own mind felt that way. The words from the book said we would be close and with time maybe we will understand the full extend of this bond.


I slowly start to work my way down the upper branches of the tree, as Ohtar gently reaches with each claw testing the branches before he steps down. And so we enter New Oceanus together. Luckily the people have gotten used to strange creatures, and a giant eagle though uncommon is easier to accept then Greylocke a dire wolf, Yoshi a large T-rex and Thane, a griffon.


I stay with Ohtar for a few hours as we test our bonds and limits. Like any new friendship time will be the biggest help. At his gesture, I find I can ride his back though a little unsteady. I watched from a tree top as he hunted his meal, and even some of his aerial tricks. As Anon grew higher in the sky I grew in my knowledge of Ohtar’s abilities, speed, and even speech.


Around mid-day, we return to Link’s tree, since I know I can not leave for long. We only barely set down when a lanky high elf boy runs up to me thrusting out a shaky hand. I take the square folder piece of paper with it’s wax seal. I soon learn it is from Justice summoning me to her room at Hywrl. The boy takes a few more glances at Ohtar, not running away but hundreds of questions running through his eyes. With heated feelings, I think- well, apparently now we are too good to find each other we just send someone to find us.

It takes an extra few minutes for me to assure myself that Ohtar will not leave immediately. And as I point to where I am going he easily lifts off sending clouds of dust up. Adding that to the list of things we will need to talk on as I watch people scurry out of the way. I see his great white form land on the palace roof. I nod to the page and walk briskly toward the palace walls.


Continuing inside and up the stairs to the second floor I continue to feel Ohtar presence. As I enter Justice’s room, I see there is a tea service on the table. Without greeting, Justice remains sitting in one chair and waves me to the other. She pours me a cup and sits back, not sure if she is trying to give a lesson, I do not need, in how to drink tea, I sit and wait. She looks surprisingly nervous.

Taking a deep breath, she begins, "Raising an army is quite possibly the most important aspect of our quest... we cannot fight this war alone-- eight people, no matter how powerful, will never trump the forces we are fighting... You saw the vast numbers that assaulted Oceanus-- and that is only a small portion of what the Dragon Empire has to offer... It is for this reason that I make two requests... First, contrary to what I was taught to believe, wizards are not inherently evil. I believe that you, the Baroness of Hyrwl must extend her official pardon to any and all wizards." She sighs deeply, at least she can admit to her wrong doing more easily now. The lessons have been hard, but apparently she is learning also. "Wizards are powerful in battle and a resource that we can use with no limits! From weapons to combat, they will prove to be a crucial part of winning the battle against darkness. Second, you must make known Link's forgiveness of the High Elves. Send out your word that The Woodshadow has embraced their kind--relinquished all hatred and malice-- Let it be known that now is the time for them to fight. Fight to redeem their Past-- and fight to preserve their Future." With that, she castes her gaze to face me expectantly, "Will you fulfill my requests, L'Aurel Woodshadow?"

I can see the wisdom in the paladins words, but has she seen nothing... I set the tea cup down and try to calmly respond, “I am already helping to arm and train some of the people using all the means at my disposal. You may have seen Farthier and Arfin in the fields. As for the high elves and bluemages,” This is an area I should not have to explain to Justice, I gave my word to Link as he lay there dying. Justice was there… even after all this she would still doubt me, doubt my word.

In the short breath of silence Justice interrupts, “If we send out a pardon, they can be the key to a strong, successful army. As to the high elves, it isn't enough to make sure that they ‘get the word’ --that doesn't guarantee they will come to us. We must invite them to come to us-- to fight for us--and for their honor. Randall, head of the mages is a wizard... he is the key to sending out a pardon. Such an important person being able to hide that he is a wizard for so long means that he has connections... and we'll use those connections to reach each and every wizard we can... and from there, we have a very strong foundation for the army...” Justice pushes this, and seems to no longer be requesting my help, but demanding it. “The Army of the Phoenix cannot consist of seven people-- it simply isn't feasible... And, if we are to take back Oceanus and gather the Liege Blades, we cannot go it alone... we need an army... We are rebels and, as such, we must pull at marginalized and alienated peoples... ie, wizards and high elves. You have the power to bring them to us.”

“Xath send a call out to the areas around us with the proper signatures attached.” I have been trying to do my best, spreading the word and getting us aid. No one told me Randall was a bluemage… secrets still…instead it gets told to me along with a command. With measured movements I stand and go to the door, calling for a servant. The boy had first gave me the message appears quickly. I asks him to find Randall the mage and ask him to come here, but he should wait for him so he knows where to go.

Turning back into the room, I say to Justice, "The Army of the Phoenix is not just seven." Not knowing what else to do or say to get this across to her I go to the window and point to where Farathir and Arfin are hard at work. "Even now we train and gather more to our cause." Dropping my hand, I look into the distance where New Oceanus sits, "Though we will have much to explain first. If these people follow us they must know we not only fight these demons from the West, but also the king. We are known rebels, but we have told these people that I am here by the throne's grace.... the throne to them means Tain." I hang my head remembering all the half-lies. Pulling myself together and moving to pace the room, I continue "If we use Hwryl as a base to bring in outcaste people, I make these people here choose to be a target marked for death or force them from their homes again." Taking a deep breath and looking at Justice, "I will do all that I can to erase the shame of the High Alder as I gave my word to Link. If you know how to speed the word, tell me. I am trying to gather them to us. But we must start now to form the end lie for we will tell them all the same mission which ever it may be." I finally look back out the window and at the people I hopes I will not fail. The people they will save and Jaine will rule.

When the servant nocks to announce Randall, I turn to Justice, “Will you let me first ask him my questions and not interfere? My duty is to Jaine and this town, what I do and proclaim as Countess of Hywrl could save or condemn these people.”

Justice, lifts her head proudly, "Ask all you would like. I have spoken with Randall already... He is willing to send out the call-- and awaits my command. Lady Woodshadow, I feel the wizards may be our only hope." Another secret for Justice. This should be something for the circle to decide not for one person. I fear if I did not hold the title to sign to those paper that any of us would have known before the orders went out. She knows the fears of some, and she knows our oath. It seems secrets are not part of it.

When Randall enters, I look him straight in the eye and remain standing. Justice remains seated as she has not moved from her chair yet. I want this over with quickly. Turning to the man I ask, "I am sorry to take some of your time, master Randall, but I had to speak to you. Are you a wizard?"

He looks abashed, but meets my gaze. "What of it? Shall I be hounded, even here? I have performed no crime, save seeking knowledge that old, foolish laws would prevent us from gaining."

"I take that to be a yes," I pause to see if Randall will defend or condemn himself.

"So, there will be no persecution?" he asks, hope evident in his voice.

"Do you wish there to be one?" The anger from earlier still simmering below the surface flares for a second. It is not against him though, so with a quick release of breath I calmly reply, "No, enough blood has been spilled, and I must now atone for what I fear my ancestor did for lost love." Still looking in his eyes, "Would you forgive Link Woodshadow for condemning and slaughtering so many of your brethren?"

"The dead are beyond my power to forgive, or not. The Woodshadow did what he felt he had to, however misguided. Yet, while his actions were terrible, they are not the reason I have hid for so long. The very real fear of death, of persecution, nearly stopped my research a thousand times. Yet, I decided that knowledge cannot be evil in an of itself...and so I persevered. If you wish to make this a haven for Bluemages, I will aid you...but know that not all are as strong myself. Many are bitter opportunists, every bit as evil as the law would have you believe. They will come, as well...but it is a start. It is hope."

I feel my lips curve slightly, “I thank you for your honesty. Many would have tried to lie or flatter me… I would grant the bluemages amnesty, but not for anything done or said today. Instead I would grant it because no knowledge should be forbidden. But would you have me simply bare open the gates wide? There is still hostility and there are still those who wish evil.”

Apparently having thought on this a great deal Randall quickly suggests, “Instead of a general amnesty, you make it a conditional amnesty. Only those that fight for you for a period of say--one year?--will be granted total amnesty, and the right to continue their talent after the year is up. That way, some of the real bastards will stay away. I can offer some training for those who wish to learn, but they must also take the year's service in the Army of the Phoenix.”

I slowly nod my head thinking through his words. Justice rises for the first time and starts to move toward the door. Still keeping my focus in Randell, I ask, “That should hopefully alleviate some issues, and we can only hope to weed out the others. Hopefully decisions will be made soon. Until then, I am sorry, but must ask that this truth and good news remain a secret a little longer. I would wish the best transition and need everyone to be the best possibly prepared to protect you and others when the time comes.”

He nods slowly saying, "I shall keep my secret for a while longer, as I have throughout these long years. Simply say the world, and I shall bare the truth to the world."

"I can only thank you again, and hope you now understand why I greeted you as I did. I had to see you for you, since much more is stake here then any one life." As I say this Justice goes to the door leading the mage out. Quietly as they reach the door she utters, “I will talk with you more later.”

After the door is closed I do not turn around. We made an oath scant days ago and here in from of me she has said how she will have a private meeting to speak with the mage further. Apparently I was only needed to give the initial okay, and the rest of the circle was not to be involved at all. I just need everyone to have a say in it, and it effects all of us. They also may have other suggestions or ideas on what to do to make sure this is the best way. As Justice moves away from the door I move toward it saying, "One more hurdle down with many more to go. We will tell the others before the day is done of the door we opened here. There we must decide how much to tell the people, and that will decide if the gates can be opened to them or if we choose another spot for this anarchy."

Justice’s commanding voice came to me, "L'Aurel... I cannot stress how much I believe that the Wizards need to be included. At this point, I would go so far as to say that it is a necessity in order for the army to achieve anything... our numbers are so small... all of the training that Farathir and Arfin do will not suffice to form the kind of army we need to go forward with our quest. The conditional amnesty is a perfect idea... and a way to protect our backs as much as possible... any risk that the Wizards may pose, I am more than willing to take--for the sake of the army... and for the sake of the kingdom."

Hand reaching out to the door knob, I still don’t turn around, responding, "I have already said that I will grant them amnesty and bring them to fight for us. I know we need them, though Farathier does a good job. I know we need more then those soldiers to fight all the forces before us. All this we have said before. So let us go and speak to the others.” With that I open the door and do not wait to see if she follows as I leave the room.

Ohtar it seems is feeding emotions in and around me, and I will have to work on controlling min better again. Maybe it is simply naivety, but I don’t remember ever being so easily angered. I would have though hurt would be my reaction to Justice’s actions. My thoughts continue on as we wait for the others to join us.

That night we as a group discuss the need to call the bluemages to us, and the need to let the Duke, Korienne, and Seaborn in on everything. We have to be ready for a revolt, which though not likely, is a possibility. Kareth wisely mentions that we should have proof before we proclaim everything to the people. Justice seems to think her words alone will carry enough weight to turn all in our favor.

Shortly we all agree proof would be the best thing to have before we went to the people with knowledge of the King being behind the destruction and occupation of Oceanus. It would lend a great weight to our story. Through these talks a plan starts to form, and as the night went on it became more solid. By the time we were all yawning, we had a plan and an action. In the morning we would make all the arrangements.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

Day Twenty-Five- Hywrl
Today the routine went on as before set once again. Except for two events, one being a council is called for the Circle of the Phoenix, as we have been dubbed, and Inelliron, Korienne, the Duke all in attendance. Here Xath presides and lays out what our final wishes are and who we serve. As with all the population, it is not an easy leap to turn on teh king and kingdom you have trusted you whole life. Each piece of evidence and each falsehood we can link to King Tain will wither away that much more of their long standing blind faith in Tain.

The other event is also presided over by Xath. Though I introduce her and the circle stands round, she is the one to give voice in a speech to the people of Hywrl and New Oceanus. But this is only the beginning, today also starts her small group speeches and songs and tales to the people throughout Hywrl and New Oceanus. Though she makes the official statements, some of her newly trained bards spread the stories as well. Our little circle also tries to lend our voice to those we feel it may add weight. Some are easy to change and easy to accept what we say, while others… time, time is needed.

At the end Justice proudly steps forward and with Kareth’s help unfurrel’s the banner of the Phoenix army. Great cheers go up from some, but as we expected some are more hesitant. Xath proudly looks on at the combined imagination and work they both put into it. Justice has already told us that tomorrow she will set others to work, so we may have more then one. The more the people see of them the more solidified they become in their minds.

Walking from Hywrl to New Oceanus I see the beginnings of our fortifications. They may not be much, but we need something and fast. The walls are to be earth and wood, made stronger then normal by magic, but stone we just can not get. If time permits we will build something stronger. I see my regent walking the north wall quietly tightening his spell of vines around the inner city. I cautiously approach him. There are many things I still do not know, but as I close and hear his mutterings know him to be a green mage. Rarely known about, I glance around, but not seeing anyone speak in our mutual secret language. He must have known for he merely nods his head. Later we would share our differing knowledge, but from this was to be the only time we spoke in the language of our magic.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

_Day Thirty-five - Hywrl_
The next day was filled with a strict task list for many around, but the final leg for most on the plan that has taken ten days to complete. We had to get supplies, and everything else in place for our absence that night and possibly for good. By early afternoon we were all ushered away by the Duke and the regent to get some much needed rest.

As full twilight darkened the world, we stood in a close circle, Xath, Justice, Archonus, Kareth and I next to the large gray tier stone with archaic symbols atop it. Arfin and Farathier stood a little outside the area. It had been agreed that they would wait for us here, and ready the second part of our plan.

Randall looked at us, “Are you ready?” Justice was quick to reply for us all, “We’re ready. You know what to do, and remember to wait for the signal.” Justice turned throwing her voice to the 20 sailors, 4 mages, and Inelliron who stood around us prepared for their time. “You know your part, if this fails the Duke has instructions.”

As Randall reaches out to touch the portal stones, I quietly pray. With that I close my eyes. When they blink open again, I am standing mere inches in front of a scaly draconic guard. I quickly raise my arrow point, draw, and fall to one knee. Silently two shafts embed themselves deep into his chest. Kareth, who teleported directly behind the guard, closes his hand around the guards mouth and pulls the quickly dying body softly down to the deck. I flatten myself to the deck and looking forward see Justice at the other end of the boat setting down the other guard. Archonus a line of black next to the iron railing calmly returns my look. His blade flashes once in our direction and I see the dark stain of blood drip onto the planks. Xath has already changed into the guard Justice holds waiting for it’s last breath to fade.

At Arhconus’ signal, Kareth and I crawl silently toward the hatch opening to the lower levels. Archonus and Justice go to the hatch way on their side of the ship. Xath stands at the mid point trying to look out at sea, but watching closely Archonus’ and Justice’s movements.

Kareth and I see nothing below, but when I look up Archonus is motioning furiously. I shake my head in confusion, since the hand signals we know are for closer quarters and simple phrases. Justice swipes at his hand stopping him from motioning again. Ignoring his look, she holds up both hands showing six fingers and then pointing into the hold. I nod my head, and look to Kareth for his agreed understanding. I hold my bow ready, but let Kareth enter first. In close quarters, he is definitely the superior warrior.

As he lands softly below barely making a thump as his big feet touch down, I hold bow and arrow in one hand and slide down. Swinging by one arm for a few seconds, I stretch my toes to touch the wooden planks. Slowly as Kareth creeps forward I place more weight on my feet moving the bow to the ready.

As Archonus dark form lands in the center three guards stumble back bleeding profusely. As the others stand and ready to fight Justice lands at Archonus’ back slicing through one guard. Kareth’s great hands make pudding out of another’s head before the reptile can even turn. Archonus focuses on one as Justice and Kareth mark their own as well. I fire at the one Kareth holds, his neck already snapped from his punches. At the same time Justice sweeps her blade through her foe, and Arhconus quietly leans over his victim whipping the blood from his blades.

I walk over each making sure they breath no more, while the others start a line to check the rest of the hold. I lay slanted across the stairway, letting only my eyes up go above the hatchway. I watch Xath’s easy movements across the deck. The night around us still and unsuspecting.

My bow moves to point at the floor as Archonus goes past me and up onto the deck. Kareth follows shortly after sliding each guard from the top deck down to Justice. They move them to a pile with the other six. As Kareth moves to the opposite hacthway and lays as I do, Justice then stands up and to an unseen eye motions the okay. For a few seconds there is only the lapping water on the hull, a distant bell tolling, and a bout of high pitched laughter far above us in a docked ship. With a strange shuffling the sailors, mages, and Inelliron appear in the hold. After five minutes, they finally stop coming and the small hull is cramped with allies. Seaborn who is taking the head count quietly look at me perched above him his normal anger lacing his words, “That is only twenty four, we are missing one.”

Inelliron sandwiched next to him turns around whispering, “We knew there may be trouble, let us hope he can survive wherever he is. When we are back in Hywrl we can search to find him, but there is nothing we can do now. Let us start then,” Inelliron states to the mages. Peering up from the steps I motion to Archonus and Xath the okay sign.

I feel the hair on my arm stand up when the strange words are spoken. Looking up the gray clouds move to cover what little light the stars and moon had provided. As the wind starts to pick up, a bell sounds close off the port side. I look to Xath, and watch her move to that side. From over the side of the rail comes a rope, Xath looks at us helplessly. Archonus nods at her to tie it off. As she stands from the deck she moves one hand behind her. Then pointing down holds up two fingers. Now either she has to send them away or she has to get the up here without too many questions.

I quickly duck down, motioning the others to silence. Kareth moves down a few steps glancing around at the full hull and those forced to stand on the lower steps. Justice looks over at him, and with one green finger points at me. Pushing her way closer, she slides her sword out of its sheath and takes position directly behind me. From here she is a scant few feet from where they will be coming up onto deck.

In the dead silence, I can hear the soft thud of the smaller boat hitting out hull, and the clank of armor as the two draconoids climb up to the deck. I lower my eyes seeing a group of mages has moved around Inelliron trying to sound proof him as he continues the spell.

It takes a moment for my mind to move the growles and hisses as a language. “If you want anything to eat you had best hurry,” the harsh draconic dialect issues form one of the guards below. “Let me go get the others,” Xath answers them in what we hope is a perfect copy of their dialect. “The flesh of the littlest ones will be cold if you wait any longer.” Bile rises in my throat, as I look over to Archonus’ hiding place and see movement. I motion to Kareth who with Justice just a step behind jumps out remaining low to the deck. Archonus quickly slices the throat on the closest one, just as Justice slides her blade into the stomach of the other one. I grab Archonus’ victim around the mouth and chest and pull him to the deck. While Kareth grabs the other one similarly, Xath continues to walk back and forth along the deck.

The winds have picked up enough now that the sails around us snap and twist. The white sheet of snow blinds us but to the closest of vessels. Now it is all about timing. We move quickly to get the sailors up on deck and us on our way. As the storm increases timing and stealth are no longer needed. The mast is raised. The anchor locked into place, and the mages hold one another while trying to concentrate.

We pass within inches of some ships, but for the most part the storm is now waging so fiercely no one can see even their own hand before their face. We have a little cocoon of wind that blows steadily in our favor and keeps the storm at bay from our mages. Inelliron comes up on deck and nods at Seaborn. “Sail her straight for it,” he shouts pointing straight ahead. As we glide through the now open sand bar we see shiny red bobbles floating in the waves. Alarms, but they will be too late to tell anyone anything.

We soon sail out the harbor and the storm, but with little time for celebration. This was only the first step. The twenty sailors with the help of Xath and Archonus sail around the southern tip of Pyrdein and into a small cove on the eastern side of the island. Inelliron and another mage increase our sail wind, while Seaborn heads us straight for the shore. The iron sided ship shutters as it digs deep into the sand the mast breaking on the impact. Even prepared as we were many were thrown to the deck, into walls, and into each other. As we unload everyone we see Yoshi, Farathier, Arfin and some others waiting in the cover of the forest. They emerge with equipment ready to go and set to work.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

*Chapter Five: “A Hidden Kingdom”*

_Day Twenty-Three- Hywrl_ 
Dawn approaches and wearily our little band look for that last burst of adrenaline to get them home. A light song rings out in the softly dawning light. Xath, with a smile and encouraging nod leads us in a more rowdy ballad suited best for the cheap dock taverns. With the rising spirits and voices from each individual as the song made it’s way through the ranks, any objections died at the song’s context.

Though Arfin and Farathier made sure to bring fresh men to help, we were still hard pressed for speed. Farathier’s buddy Freckles had managed to rig up a special harness for Yoshi. With him pulling the middle and everyone grabbing one of the two side ropes we slowly inched our way inland. The mages walk behind covering in the deep trench the pulled ship is making. Once far enough inland, we drop the ropes and unload a few cannons onto a, again Freckles inspired, special pad built for Yoshi. The earth mage finishes covering the ship with dirt and rock, so now it looks simply like a small hill barely a mile from the rolling tide. A quick tired cheer goes up from those all around us. The circle looks to each other smiling through grit and grim. We have the proof, and though dirty and exhausted we are still alive. For the next few hours everyone makes the long march back to Hwyrl.

A cry from inside the city goes up and a small collection of people flood out. Starting even now the stories run faster through the city then we can walk to the gates of Hywrl. Those within the New Oceanus camp seemed to grasp at this new straw of hope. As we entered the palace trying to push off the exhaustion for just a little longer, we were immediately taken to the Duke to give our report.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

*Chapter Six: “Homecomings”*

Day Fourty-four- Hywrl
I went to see Father Dorn as I had before normally for no more then for a few moments, but for days like today I made more time. He deserved more then the meager life we were giving him. Each time I left I realized that I was coming to see the dry old face as a guarded friend. Today I caught him again practicing swords with Justice. It was strange to watch, but as a cool blade handle lay in his palm it seemed his body could not forget the duties of war and battle. Though his eyes normally stayed clouded and he often calling her Katie, he seemed more alive at those moments. 

I hear Justice’s grunting voice over the clap of wooden swords, "Why were you and Preston exiled?" 

Surprised by Dorn’s strong clear voice I pause outside the door, "Disagreements with the bishops. Thought we had found evidence of a cult, growing within the ranks of the church...worshipping some sort of serpent. We assumed it had something to do with the Bluestar, as the wall had been quiet for some time...but whatever it was was older than that, I think. Patient. And penetrated deep into the church. We were stationed elsewhere for our... curiosity."

The shadows dance on the floor as the sword dance continues, "Were you granted forgiveness, then?" I move to watch the two combantants, watching Dorn's back and Justice's face.

He seems more in control then Justice, oddly not winded and tense as if holding back. He makes a noise, "Not hardly. We learned that those that had exiled the three of us had died, or disappeared. We took a chance, and escaped that hellish place...but not before we had learned dangerous secrets, and some of the powers of the strange guardians, there. We made our way to Oceanus, and Joseph chose to act in secrecy. I...I was little good to anyone, and stayed here. Andara went back to her family, I think...all of us damaged by our secrets. But that was thirty years ago, now."

Justice is driven back by the easy flow of his blows, "I know that your time on the island must have been awful... tell me, Father Dorn-- you spoke of powers received on the island...
what kind of powers?" She must be thinking of their first meeting. Still something she will not discuss, though we know he taught her much of her new powers.

His dry reply comes quickly, "It was not so much powers received, as powers learned...we did what we had to to survive, and to make sure that the prophecies we learned of would continue. They sent us there as a death sentence, but the secrets we found there demanded that we live, whatever the cost...we each did our part...lines that had to continue. The price I paid for the strange magic of the guardians was high...but Joshua and Andara paid a high price, as well. I have some mastery over life and death, now...but it is fleeting, and undependable. A terrible power to be burdened with."

"Who are these guardians?" Justice questions on faint breath.

He pauses either in strategy or for words, "I suspect that they were much like us, once. Priests. Warriors. Magickers. They have been there so long that they have forgotten that there is a world outside of the accursed island. But they are guardians, no matter how they have been perverted. They are the barrier between the older evils and the last attempt to reclaim that place from darkness. They dominate the old mountain passes. They slay those creatures that have not been brought to their own purposes. They guard what they no longer understand, they watch from the shadows of great tombs, protecting them as best they can in the presence of the twisted creations of the island's last master."

Suddenly as he speaks I hear one of the swords drop to the floor, "Katie! It's so good to see you..." The second piece of wood drops as well. I move down the hallway wondering what other conversations they have had and what else justice may have gotten from the old priest.

I walk back to the open practice room for Dorn and pick up the two wooden swords. Justice leaving Dorn’s room passes by. We say a greeting, but leaves saying Father Dorn is as hard to talk to as he always was. I can only smile and nod for it is true in every word. She walks briskly away I can only guess back to Link’s… back to the Duke’s palace such as it is. 

Entering Dorn’s room, I still couldn’t help but be cautious. There were spies and gossips and I didn’t want to explain or have anyone hear something third hand. If they asked or if they wished to know they would know I would keep no truths from someone especially the circle. Always alert to the noises in the hallway, or out the window. Ohtar had even begun to be my eyes from outside. I sat by him now and talked to him mostly of nothing, but occasionally get strange glimpses about Andara my mother and even some of who he says is my father, Joshua. From the small portions I hear and the even small portions I remember of Joshua Preston, it seems less and less real to me that he could be my father. Blood and spirit would say something wouldn’t they? Justice who is a granddaughter has a way about her that is like his. Andara I can look in the mirror and divide out what she gave me body and soul, yet the pieces left do not seem of Joshua. But it still could be true, and so far no matter how outlandish Father Dorn has never lied to us even when his vision is clouded over.

As I left Dorn’s chambers, I walked the slow way around the palace looking at the changes these few weeks have brought. I soon enter the small old temple that I had seen that first day, the day Edriss was slain.

The Amastatian Abbess had put together a good work force to rebuild the older temple. With the green that hide the long silent structures, I was not surprised when she had asked to place the new temple there. I walked to the place that one day would be the main sanctuary and sat cross legged by a wall. The abbess walks quietly around a corner and comes to sit on a broken column near me. She had marked on one of my other visits that my visits were becoming longer and times between growing shorter. I felt the heat in my cheeks, but merely told her it was a good place for me to think and collect my thoughts being so close to the palace. In truth I had always been drawn more to this side of the church’s teaching. I could never go for the Apectin ways, perhaps something’s are guided by the spirit. Andara and the Amastatia… no this is not the calling of blood, but their spirits passed something on.

The abbess stays no more then a few moments, seeming to make sure one of her children does not need anything. I remain there for a short while longer thinking more on my ancestry and the teachings of both saints.


I get a strange pang of hunger and look up to Ohtars screeches. It seems it is dinner time already. As Ohtar wings to an open area, I screech back that he should go hunt. As I stand to leave, I walk past the small statue at the entrance and without thinking drop a few coins within from my personal purse. I know the abbess has taken note of this, but again she seems to have guessed without words why I do it everytime. The yellow coins reflect onto the stone statue giving it the appearance of dancing on golden water. If anyone asked why, that is what, unfortunately, I think would pas my lips.


Xath has started to organize a short celebration for tonight in the main palace of Hywrl. To think of those lost, but also to show what we have accomplished and done since that fateful night. In her speeches and stories she hopes to also drive more daggers through the falling reputation and trust of the king and show him for the evil he is. Walking around through my routine of duties this day I can feel the change on the air.

With a quick thrust of his beak throwing back a few steps he pushes off. I walk toward the palace feeling the contented peace Ohtar is emitting now he is high in the air. I nod as red faced Arfin puffs to jog up beside me, “There be a messenger for ye. He won’ say nor sho’ what he carries cept te ye.” I look over at Michael, my self appointed friend and guard. Looking back to Arfin, “When did he arrive?” I know I will not like the answer as Arfin looks down at the ground, replying, “This morn’ we thought it best to see what he wanted first.” With my hand on the small dwarfs shoulder start walking toward the gate. “Well, thought I would have liked to see him sooner he will have to wait a few more minutes.”

Michael stands by the great oaken door as I make my way down the now empty throne aisle. Only a few of the torches have been lit giving the high ceilings a feeling of never ending shadows. As I reach the large wooden chair on the tier dais, Xath and Justice enter. Nodding and giving a side smile to each they flank the chair in an imitation of courtly ways. Shortly the creak of the wooden door stops any words that would have been given in greeting.

A tall thin man enters the throne room, head held high not noticing the trail of mud and dirt he leaves behind. Who sent you, little man I wonder. I can’t help but feel like a made up doll as his eyes stare ahead. In fact, only his eyes seem to move as he reaches the raised dais. They went to such expense trying to make this room glow for what was to come tonight, yet here is this man walking as if he has entered a hovel. The stripes of cloth and the collection of winter greenery adds a touch of realness to the air and the forgotten ancient carved walls.

The messenger briefly drops to one knee, and lowers his head. Walking a tightrope of playing the correct motions for court. He raises and looking me in the eye, he waits, apparently needing my leave to speak.

Waving my hand as the Duke had taught, I try in my haughtiest voice to say, "Deliver your message. The Countess has other things to do, this day." 

A small, almost mocking grin can be seen on the bowed head. "Of course." His bony hand moves to his side and slowly he draws out a scroll; luckily it at least has been kept safe from his journey. Opening it, he read, "The Lady Jaine Rhynn sends her greetings from Sylvanus."

His practiced voice reads the scroll with detached power, yet there is the slightest underlying wave of laughter. "Her Majesty, the rightful Queen of the Falcon Kingdom politely requests that her beloved generals explain--precisely--what the Hell they are doing bogged down on the island of Prydein?" Coughing into his fist as his mouth curves around and a chuckle is cut off he continues. "The Lady Rhynn also requests an explanation as to why one of her generals has claimed the long-empty region of Hyrwl as an agent of the throne? A throne which, she would like to remind the young Countess, you are known rebels against."

This time, an uneasy coughing fit. "As such, the Lady Rhynn is coming here to take control of the situation. Expect her within the week--and be prepared for the entrance of your Queen. Do make sure that the road is clear of brigands. With all of her Love, Jaine Rhynn."

He bows, just respectfully enough. "That is all. Should you require a message to be taken to Her Majesty, you may send it with me." He turns, replacing the scroll in his satchel. Over his shoulder, I hear the thrown, "Good day, Countess."

As soon as the doors to the receiving room close behind the messenger, Xath moves forward a step and lets out a loud snort followed by a severe case of the giggles. "Well," she says, "We must personally go out and greet her majesty on the road, and personally escort her to the foundations of her kingdom. She does seem to have a knack for getting into trouble after all."

Saved by Xath's easy remarks, I look over at my friend, "Yes, it seems our Queen Jaine needed no help at all. I just hope she remembers that those brigands are currently her only subjects." Jaine, it will do to see how she fares as leader. I whisper, "If Jaine is coming, is he coming too?" Joshua… would he follow her still… will he tell me lies or truth or has he even forgotten.. would he even want the memory?

I look up to see Xath’s intent gaze watching me, a furrow creasing her brow. "He who?" she asks. Who indeed… just a man… I have to remember that… a protector to Jaine, a cleric of the Apecto, and someone who has traveled into unknown parts with our dear old Father Dorn… Seeing no response she waves it away pushing on, “Also, for Jaine's protection, we might want to switch her while escorting her to Hyrule.” Justice nods to Xath, "Indeed, we need to meet up with her as soon as possible. She requires our protection."

Reminded of Justice’s presence and our need to focus on getting Jaine, I try to forget my worries, “Just Apectin Cleric Joshua Preston our friend and ally, and Jaine’s right hand man.” Chastising myself internally there are more important issues here then what may well turn out to be an untruth! Worry about these people and the acceptance of Jaine and the dark evil just miles away instead, L’Aurel Woodshadow. Then laying a hand on Xath’s shoulder, and looking to Justice, “But to our future Queen Jaine… yes, protection would be good. If she comes with a party it may be best to let her come with them in broad daylight with the protection of some of the militia. She can enter with the brigands waving and cheering her entrance, since she seems to not be traveling incognito anymore. What about sending word seeing which way is planning on entering our little city?”

Justice smiles wistfully, "It will be good to see Preston, again.” But quickly replaces the look with her normal stern gaze, “Bringing the queen into the city will take some major preparations... I suggest having Xath speak to the people... bring everyone to a place where they can hear her tell the tale of the Throneless Queen... THEIR Throneless Queen..."

Xath starts to move in place, “I don't know that that's such a good idea. Openly rebelling against the king is a sure way to land us in a deep load of crap. So far, we've got nothing on him. Even the light says he was made the legitimate heir by Maelwys Embries before he died. Openly announcing a new queen is dangerous to both Jaine and us. And besides, nothing about the messenger's manner suggested that Jaine was not being secretive still. He would speak to no one but the Countess. I wouldn't blow her cover right now. Before we go further let us ask the others to be here.” Then looking at me, “they need to know all this also.” I couldn’t agree more, and quickly leaving them standing on the dais, I take long strides to the door.

Directly outside the doors I find two of our phoenix guards in training by the doors along with Michael;s pale form leaning against one of the great columns.

“Michael.” “Yes, my lady.” His ever quick reply. “Can you find the others from… the circle and tell them to hurry here. I have great news for them.” He seems relieved that I am in happy spirits, so nodding mutters “I shall go right away.” As he turns to leave I feel the false smile falter from my lips. And enter the throne room again to voices heatedly discussing what should happen next. I stand watching them for a few moments unnoticed.

The top of Xath’s dark hair barely reaches the end of Justice’s now almost shoulder length hair. Yet Xath easily seems to work her smaller frame into the illusion of something more equal. Justice’s dress is more ornate and shows more flashes of color and lace then Xath’s simply cut and unadorned dress, but both fit the lean frames elegantly. Each could have worn a sack bag with grace and elegance though. Even their voices both strong and compelling are opposite. Xath’s being lighter and generally filled with mirth and hope, while Justice’s is more studied and controlled. Each wakes to greet the morning, yet both utter different words handed down to her. One for the power to kill and the mercy for justice and the other… what does Xath actual say or do.

Suddenly Xath’s heated hazel gaze finds me and forces me to move forward. I know I will not have long to wait, but still I choose to remain to the side as Justice and Xath’s exchange continues.

After the others have been filled in on the situation, Archonus speaks up with a sense of worry tracing his unmasked face, "That escort is not enough. I will find her and escort her to Hywrl. And once she gets here what are we telling the people? I vote for an all out rebellion. We focus on how a dark tide is coming and the current king is doing nothing to stop it. Focus on how WE intend to stop under our, legitimacy by blood, queen. Let us not worry about making this a nice and neat succession and let them decision on who you think can help you more."

The Duke nods in agreement with Archonus’ second statement. “There is no way to make this a neat succession, as Tain's was, for all appearances, legitimate. He's just a dirty rotten bastard. As for the first statement, somebody might want to go with him....”

My voice getting slightly more used to speaking up in such cases adds, “Would you take someone with you? Just in case."

Justice looks to Archonus, “Thane can carry us much quicker then we could travel by land, and this must be done as fast as possible. There is a chance something could happen from here to there. Archon?”

As with each of us, he thinks it through weighting that and the other possibilities, "Having Justice fly us in would call a lot of attention to the Queen and her escort. No. I know the terrain and it's a small enough group. I can track them down and escort them secretly to Hywrl.....unless you all want to go?" He looks around the room indifferently.

Xath by his side looks up, “I could go with you and double for Jaine, drawing attacks away from her if she's a target. We could disguise and cloak her for her protection.”

Archonus, “Hmmm...yes, and we could have Justice fly in and take the real Jaine back to Hyrwl. Sounds like it could work. Are you sure though? It's going to be a long walk over rough terrain and it's possible they could be being pursued...”

The high elf draws herself up glaring at Archonus, “Just because I'm not the most combat savvy, doesn't mean I can't walk over rough terrain.”

I look across from my place beside the Duke, “I will not let you go alone, Arhconus. I can help you track, but if not me then take someone at least, please. Also, if Justice is getting Jaine and flying her straight back to Hwyrl, while Xath does the switch, then it would be great for a guard to be set up here for her- preferably one of us specifically. We should also consider wearing the masks.“

The duke normally more vocal, only looks at me surprised and states simply, “Good idea. I approve.”

Justice on the Duke’s other side speaks up, “I am more than willing to go get her... Thane can fly really fast. But, dragons can fly much faster. If, indeed, this is our plan, I would suggest maybe some invisibility... I can cast quite a few protective spells... but, if something or someone does spot us, we could be in BIG trouble…any ideas?”

Xath, “I can cast invisibility on you, but my magic is still growing so it may only last for a short while.”

Justice, “That's helpful... depending on how far out of the city I'm going to get her, that is.”

Thus we continue for a few more hours, as always slowly getting closer to a final decision. 

Midway through our talks Arfin is summoned to the gates. There he is met with a small band of dwarves. They tell Arfin of the draconid army invasion of Arutha’s Forge. They had fled possibly the last and only survivors. We had to get word, find out how many other cities had been hit. They were moving too fast, but we had to stop them. The dwarves were to weak and injured to deny our help. Justice laying her hand on one used her magic to ease his way into our small city.

When we meet again in the room we add this new piece of information to our growing and shifting pile. Later that night before bed I think of Jaine… Long ago I said I would follow her, but never would I have thought to change that wish from acting as a simple guard on the road for one of her caravans to acting as a Countess and General with her as my Queen.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 4, 2005)

*Chapter Six: “Homecomings”*

_Day Fourty-Five- Hywrl_

Daybreak comes much as it always had for most, but today is the appointed day to get our Queen Jaine safely back to us. The messenger stayed yesterday just long enough to rest his horse. In the early dawn hours, we offered him some of the fruits from our kitchens, but he seemed more trusting of the hard bread and water skin he had carried. At Kareth’s suggestion, we set Randall to scry the messenger through his journey north. Randall, the most powerful of our mages, has been invaluable, but we are draining him. The strange portal stones Archonus and I found have helped multiply his powers. They have even helped with training others in the magics, but it is still a high price. What if we need him later, but he is too weak to help. We have experienced the awesome power and the dire consequences of magic. Archonus would agree with any who spoke against trusting Randall. Something happened between the men back in Oceanus or perhaps even further back, but neither will speaking on it.

“There she is!” comes the excited shout from Xath drawing me back to the present. The lithe elf looks up with a slight smile, at least her spark of joy and happiness seems to be slowly returning. It is something that has been needed and missed. She has used her abilities to bring hope to everyone including us. “At the pace they are going we could intercept them just before dusk,” estimates Archonus standing at Xath’s shoulder. “Then we had better start out now,” comes Justice’s strong voice. Without looking up from the strange images swirling before us, I state, “I will tell the Duke we are setting out now. He knows what is expected.” 

It took me mere moments to inform the Duke, everything had already been laid out. He knew it was coming. I quickly race out calling to Ohtar and saddling the dark gray horse I have been training with and meet the others by the stones again. I convince Ohtar to stay in Hywrl watching them for me. Later he could tell me what happened. He is more intelligent then most avians, but he still thinks as they do.

I approach to see Kareth’s large green frame holding the leather bridle of a squat horse. Atop the jittery steed sits Arfin’s stiff form. His mailed hands clutch the saddle while his metal tipped shoes strain to reach the already shortened stirrups. At least now he lets Kareth help him into the saddle and even sometimes seems to forget his dwarven dislike of horses. A bright shine of gold dims Arfin to a silhouette as Justice moves her horse forward in the lead position. As she continues forward, Archonus and Xath sit atop their black and brown horses pulling up behind Kareth’s back. After so long, it seems strange to see everyone ready for battle once more. Archonus wearing his shadowy blacks, grays and browns, and Justice decked out in her red and silver dragon breast plate, blade strapped to her back. Arfin glinting in shining plate from head to foot. Xath, Kareth and I seem the least changed, but for the armament of weapons and magic. The mail I got so long ago at the monastery clings to my upper body like a second thin skin. The plain green shirt hide’s it perfectly. While my leather leggings seem stiff from weeks of non-use, due to my new attempt of trying to fit in with Justice and Xath’s choice of dress.

"On the road again,” I smile at the thought. As we ride out, hands that see us wave and brows of those not knowing what spurs us into battle this time crease with uncertainty. How much we have accomplished, and how much we have done that none of us dreamed would be in our futures. How much else I have learned of my past, and with that sobering thought I pull on the red mask over my face. It is designed after the silver mask Archonus wears, only deep blood red for the color of our rebellion. Once I saw even Frarathier adapting to this practice, so I quickly got seven well made ones for the circle. Though Kareth needed some explanation on wear to wear his, we all now have one. As I don mine, I see the others follow suit.

As we reach the edge of the still dense woods we slowly nudge our horses faster. Kareth runs in the lead keeping us on a steady track with his paced footfalls. A few hours later, we come to a long stretch of wide road and see in the distance the tall slim shapes of humans and the rounded shape of a cart. As we reach the small group of travelers, we can make out four people. One an old man riding next to the cart steeldrake resting on his arm, but pointed at Justice in the lead. The old man quickly nudges his farm horse off to the side of the cart, in an attempt to flank us. The others are slower to move. A younger man grabs the cart horse’s bridle slowing it to a stop. His other hand grips the handle of a worn scabbard and an unimpressive looking sword hilt. A figure with similar features to his half rises from the seat on the wagon a hand swiftly motioning behind her. Two more small shapes half hide behind the rear of the cart with little flashes of light reflect from their deadly blades. All look better then when we last saw each other on our escape from Thanesport.

“Stop! Who ye be?” Shouts a dwarf standing next to the half raised woman in the cart. A cudgel swings from a stub were his left hand should be. His right fist is clothed in bandages which he quickly turns from our view. There is no mistaking this to be Gawyn Thunderheart. Once ambassador of the Thunderheart clan to the city of Thanesport.

Justice sits looking at the old man, her grandfather Joshua Preston. Archonus if his eyes could be seen I am sure is looking with self damnation at Gawyn’s new appendage and wounds. Kareth is looking at Justice almost waiting for her to make the first move. Xath and Arfin behind me make no move forward nor seem to be moved to speak. So kicking my horse forward, I ask in a clear voice, “What happened to contacting Darmac?” The woman in the wagon raises to a more queenly posture for this is our Queen Jaine. Darmac is the smith we were to contact should we not find Jaine or her companions in Sylvanus. She motions the okay to her companions, then lifting her head and voice with disdain, “What happened to the two weeks? I got tired of waiting.” Justice dismounts and taking the mask from her face pushes toward Preston. I move my horse backward knowing Justice and Xath will now take over. I grab the milling horses reigns letting my mask remain as it is.

Justice’s rare young giddy voice is heard across the small area, “Hello, grandfather. It is good to see you again.” Though it is easy to tell he was a good looking proud man in his youth, the now sixty year old man looks at Justice, “It is good to see you again as well.”

As the other remove their masks, Gawyn climbs down from the cart. “I know the rest, but who you be?” Gawyn hobbles over to Xath pointing with the clothed stump. Xath’s fair face turns to him sadly, “It is me, Xath.” I am startled to hear her deep accented Dwarven speech again. In a sudden change her words turn Gawyn’s eyes to mist, “What happen’ t’ ye?” She has had to explain so many times, it is starting to become easier “I… I died and when brought back it was in this form.” As we had seen with Arfin, Gawyn flipped the sadness to anger, “Poor shame! They mad’ ye ugly!!”

“We must be escorting you to Hywrl, my lady,” interrupts Justice with her arm linked with Preston’s.

“Then lets go quickly, I am sick of traveling. But there is still much I need answers about.” Jaine looks over at me, not seeming to care that I have not removed my mask, “So why have you claimed a title in the name of the king. We are starting a rebellion remember. Do you think this will help?” I continue to meet her gaze, as Xath speaks in our defense. “My lady,” she begins, “we claimed the title in the true thrones name, which is yours. The people of Hywrl and New Oceanus have been told of the deceptions of the king. They fight for you now.” 

Jaine continues to look at me, “This will come back to haunt us I am sure.” Jaine resigns, “but there is nothing we can do now. Let’s get back to my people.” As with Justice when she regains her seat and relaxes for the continued journey I see the years wash from her face. Her eyes will always be far older then any her age, but she is still a young woman only about Justice’s age.

We start the slow ride back. While Justice and Joshua ride at the back of the company I ride in front keeping my mask on. Justice knows about Joshua’s time on the island, but there must also be other burning questions she has. I hope she has a chance to talk to him, more time then I got with Link. Later we will have questions for him from the circle, but for now hopefully they speak on better things.

As soon as we enter Hywrl, I see Justice slid from her horse quickly regaining Joshua’s arm. With a smile she pulls him toward Link’s tree. I follow for a few steps, but with a pleading look Justice begs me off. I stop for a second, remembering my hope for her to have time to talk with him. Almost touching my shoulder I hear Archonus, “Let them have some time.” Without taking my eyes from where they are going, I can only nod my head at Archonus’ words. I quietly throw over my shoulder, “I’ll be near the stones.” If they heard me, they can send someone should I be needed, if not there are always ways. I ride to a small glade area, to practice my aim and to think. Now Jaine is here, and now she is the claim of legitimacy.

I can feel the questioning probe of Ohtar through my mind. He is keeping his distance, but I can not shut him out completely. My arm finally shakes with the effort of holding the string taught, so I sit down under a tree and close my eyes. I once again try to delve into the shadows of the dream world as the regent had been teaching me. I can hear Ohtar as if from a far distance, he seems to know how easy it would be for myself to loose myself there. For now I just need to look in, to see the flowing of thoughts and magic. This is one of the mysteries of the green mages. Ohtar becomes more insistent in my mind, and slowly I come back into myself, my heart beating, my blood pulsing. Stretching my muscles, Ohtar lands feet away. With a strange short talk he tells me the tall golden one comes, Justice. I ask him to see to Joshua’s movements. It is hard to have him remember a person specifically as to him they are all simply things beneath him. Some though he has begun to name in his own way.

I hear the soft snap of a branch behind me and inhale the sharp sent of a floral soap, but keep my focus and shoot at the target one hundred and fifty feet away. Slowly lowering my bow I turn to face my niece, if all Dorn said was true. Her face normally a placid sea is cold with a strange mix of sorrow, confusion, and fury.

Seeing Justice is alone, I grip my bow in one hand and the red mask tied around my other. There is only one reason she would come to find me. I just want the truth, and it would tell me what I needed to know. Justice makes the first move, "L'Aurel... I have made astonishing discoveries in my conversation with Preston... he is a dear, dear man. It feels so good to finally have a relative... but, not just one... two. I know, L'Aurel... I know that you are Preston's daughter” At her pause, I can only stare. So he told her first… he couldn’t face me. She continues, “He does not know it is you. I do not know if he wants to know-- it shames him to no end. But, I will leave that decision up to you." If he didn’t tell her… I see that there is more on her mind then just this, so remain still as she gathers her thoughts. Tact has not been her thing, and when in high emotions I know it too much to ask for.

"I have not seen or heard from my mother for nearly six years. Preston and her have not spoken since she was pregnant with me... and, for a reason that makes me sick. This must stay secret... but, I must speak to someone, and... and, I feel I can trust you. L'Aurel... my father is John Darkson... a man that I have tried to kill."

I feel the tears of so many emotions in my eyes and turn to glance unseeing down the range, "I do not want to hurt him, but it is something we can not escape. Too many have already been hurt and had their lives destroyed... Blood destroying and linking blood... nice little cycle." With a sad chuckle, I turn back towards her, "Darkson, son of darkness..." I look up into Justice’s eyes, "Just as no one is truly all good, no one can be truly all evil. He... there is a possibility that he can be saved, that he can repent, that he can... change."

"If you must tell Preston, please do it gently, I will come with you, if you desire... but, I do know the value of being alone. L'Aurel, I do not know how you feel about the man that raised you-- the man you call Father... but, I do know that Preston will understand if you do not choose to call him Father. He knows, as well as I do, that the seed that creates a child holds little weight. At least, I hope that is the truth... for, if it is not, there is little hope for me."

Letting the bow rest against a nearby tree along with any other feelings, I gently put my hand on Justice shoulder, “I will go to Joshua later, after everything else is set. He will have a lot on his mind, and I want him to have some time with his happy memories of you, his granddaughter… as for the other, would you condemn Archonus for his blood, or mine for the way it was achieved? Blood may try to taint us, but it does not control us. There is a lot to be said for the spirit passed on and chosen, and remember Katie’s blood flows in you as well.” 

She stand still as she responds, "Preston has few happy memories. The last 40 years have been noting but pain and torture for him... I can only pray that I can help to make his future bright. Katie's blood may flow in my veins... but, the Light only knows what has happened to her. Truth be told, I am not sure I want to know. Preston will be relieved to know that you are alright. He has thought of you, and Andara, frequently. But, was too ashamed to try to find you. What will you say to him? How will you tell him?"

Squeezing her shoulder I let my hands drop back to my side shrugging uncertainly,“I was hoping to find him tonight, after everything else is settled. Let him keep his mind on the goal and tasks at hand first.” Looking down at the mask again, “I can not go around in this forever trying to hide from him, but a few hours will not hurt anyone.” With an attempt at a smile, “Don’t worry. I do not want a confrontation, and I do not blame him for what they were all forced to do. They did make a choice though, but as for who and what to say from this point… that is something he and I need to decide.” Sounding defeated, I look away, “I fear destiny has already set our paths, and we are just trudging along it’s course. I would like only one death mark against me for now… that of being the blood of Link’s second child.” Looking back at Justice, “Katie, your mother, she sailed west with Tain and Darkson, and there is no telling what happened during there time there. But she did come back, and she did have you, and you were given into a better life with your brethren and sisters of the light at the academy.”

Once again, tears fill Justice's eyes, "No... no... she never returned. She has been gone for so long... Preston and I are so worried. She was a strong woman but, I don't know if she was strong enough to fight off the evils that surround Tain, Darkson, and their comrades... I hope she was." Her eyes clear, and she seems to smile, "But, finding Preston was like a gift from the Light. All those years of loneliness almost seem to have a purpose... the past has set my feet upon the path of the future... He validates my chosen course--I now KNOW I am doing the right thing. I am so glad to have him now." 

Thinking back to other conversations, "I hope soon we will all have that certainty of purpose. Does Joshua hate Darkson as well? Does he know all that we know of him?"

"Preston hates Darkson with a passion that could rival my own. He knows all we know and more of that bastard. When Katie refused to leave Darkson... it was just too painful for him to watch her throwing her life away with that slime... and, when she became pregnant--she and Preston stopped talking altogether. As I said, if I do not kill him, Preston will."

“Will you or Joshua tell the others what you know of Darkson’s past? There could be knowledge we need. The fact that he is your… that he is directly related to you… can remain a secret, though why you wish it to be kept even from those that we pledged our friendship too I can not understand. I will hold your secret, but I warn you to think on what you are doing to them.”

"What he knows of Darkson is still something he and I have to talk about. There were more important things for he and I to discuss this day... tomorrow, maybe, he and I will talk more in-depth about him and his dark past." She sighs, "Some secrets are meant to be kept... I am simply not ready to tell mine to everyone, yet. I need to come to terms with it before I can announce it to the world... it is painful, shameful, and hurtful... not a thing I want to share. It will come with time, though--that you can be certain of."

"Time is running out, Justice.... for now, go and talk to Joshua as your grandfather. Do not take time for granted, for who knows when you will get a better chance. Please send someone to get me if there is need for the group, otherwise I shall stay out here. Tonight... after second watch sounds, then I shall go and talk with Joshua Preston."

Standing toe to toe, I reach out and take hold of Justice’s arm, “Know this, we have fought together and shed blood together, no matter our past or blood connection, you are an ally, a friend, a sister in arms. I will keep your secret as you wish, and nothing past nor present will change the bond of friendship we have." Justice nods crisply, whipping away the most recent tear tracks then turns straightens her back and leaves.

I told her what I could, but she must work through her demons, and I must finally face mine. I must remember magic, destiny, and prophesy are never sure from a mortals view. Darkson may be evil, but he could change. I must tell myself that he can be changed that there is hope for everyone. Some choose to not change, but it must be a choice first. May the light see her through this and guide her heart when the time comes.

As darkness falls, I pack up my bow and retrieve my most recent flight of arrows I just shot. Then finding the horse, Marry Weather, begin the slow walk to Hywrl. As I reach the edge of trees, I once again don the mask, “Only for this night, but I will not cause him undo pain too soon.”

I see Farathier sweaty and dirty walking from the practice area, apparently he had a late night test. “Farathier!” With annoyance he turns to me, “Yes.” I smirk at his typical tone, “Have you seen Justice?” “I saw her pass to the palace earlier, but never saw her leave.” He turns quickly apparently having enough of this conversation. Smiling I mutter, “Well, good night to you too” at his retreating back.

I enter the palace through the kitchen doors, to see if Justice is taking dinner to Father Dorn. Not seeing them, I pass Sorsha’s mom some herbs I picked up in the forest that may help spice up tomorrows banquet food.

After talking to one of the many pages still running around, I learn that he thinks ‘the old priest’ went to talk with Father Dorn, but that was some hours ago. I try to gather my emotions as I walk to were Joshua should be. I think back on our other brief meetings. It was back on the road so many months ago. The first when we saved the caravan from Mr. Miagi’s men. Then later when we saved Jaine and Joshua from the gallows. The next was shortly after that event as we were fleeing the Thainesport, and that was the night he told Justice of their connection. In all that time he had never once appeared to recognize me.

Maybe Father Dorn can see something in me that not many others can, and maybe he was mistaken... no, Link’s daughter saw it, also. I stop beside a hallway mirror, and take a look at myself. Who would have thought the ugly duckling from Greenwood would grow into such a… not a swan, I thinks as I pull the red mask down. Instead a countess, a relation to long ago heroes, one of seven generals for a rebel army, companion to a giant eagle, and friend to six people who look to be the great hero’s of this time. No not a swan, more like my companion like an eagle graceful and strong, but still lacking the common beauty. I left my little cottage in Greenwood to search for the truth and understanding, and I will not stop now.

As if finally coming to a definite decision I see the green harden in the eyes reflected back at me. Yes, now to see Justice’s grandfather, Joshua Preston. Justice who has the blood of the Apecto, special training and powers from Father Dorn, and a magical sword from one of Darkson, her father’s evil minions. She actually has a chance to get to know her family through Joshua, and not having had much time with Link I backed off earlier. But now I must intrude, and see if all that I have heard is true and what I should do with the knowledge.

With the mask back in place I go to where Joshua Preston should be, and knock……


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2005)

You should probably change the thread title to show that you updated today - get as many readers as possible!


----------



## Laurel (Mar 8, 2005)

*Chapter Seven: “”*

_Day Forty-Five –Hywrl just before midnight_

Having talked to a servant who saw 'the old priest' go into Father Dorn's room some hours ago, I go there with mask in place and knock at the door. "Father Dorn, Joshua?"

The door opens a crack. A wrinkled, yet distinguished face shows itself in the shadow between the door and the wall. It is Preston. "Come in, L'Aurel...Dorn is sleeping, and Justice is off to bed, as well...I was just....reflecting. Nothing I can't do with company."

"Thank you," with Joshua’s back turned I slowly enter and remove the mask. In the soft light of the candle glowing, I go toward the bed and smile gently down at Father Dorn's snoring face. "I hope he can find true peace soon."

Joshua’s blue gaze looks at me strangely, “Peace? Dorn here has done little to earn that." As he continues his lips curve up in a smile and his voice tremors on a laugh, "Dorn has a warrior's spirit...it's why he has earned such a reward as this. Ah, to forget..."

Still standing beside the bed I smile back at Joshua, “He said you were something of a rogue. Have you… have you been able to talk to him at all?”

"He was sleeping when I got here, and I didn't want to wake him. I've...learned a lot, tonight. I thought I'd wait for him to wake, then speak to him. I was just sitting in the darkness, thinking."

Crouching down beside Father Dorn’s weathered face, I comfort my possible father about his friend, “He has been fading in and out, though as each day goes on he seems more…out. Justice has been practicing blades with him some days and that seems to revive him for a short while. Justice came to see me this afternoon. She told me of her fath… of Darkson” At this last I slowly turn to face him waiting to see his reaction.

His eyes narrow, almost in anger. "She told you, then?" His features soften, "I am sorry. He is her...he is who he is. It is her business who she tells, and none of mine." He looks at you again, this time with suspicion evident on his wrinkled face. "What else did she tell you?"

What else!? With him sitting at the other end of the bed, I lift my green gaze to meet his blue, “Yes, she told me. It’s not an easy thing to hear or deal with alone. I have given her my word that no others shall know until she is ready, that will have to appease you as well. She has been debating her actions and deeds for almost her entire life, but something you told her earlier has given her purpose again, for that I thank you. Weather you want it or not.”

His white brow creases in confusion, as he slumps a little, "I...I am sorry. I have lived with so many secrets for so long...it's hard for me to let go of even a few." Lowering himself to a chair beside Dorn's bed, he grimaces. All his years seem to be rushing at him in these past few moments. One gnarled and scared hand motions toward another chair in room. The only other chair that sits near Dorn’s bed. "Please, L'Aurel...sit. I overreacted. An old man like me needs company, or the shadows grow fearful, indeed. Justice's father is her burden...but her mothers' absence belongs to the both of us. I am sure you have had far better experiences with family than either of the two of us...?"

A laugh bubbles out at his questioning tone, I slowly sink into the chair hoping the fragile wood will not break with my weight. “My family… considering I went from thinking the last of them happily with the light, to one consorting with the enemy, one a dear friend, one who died in my arms just weeks ago, one lost somewhere, and one who does not even know me. Yes, I would say my experiences are great when it comes to family.” Realizing this may not be the best tactic, I sober quickly “Sorry, it seems I am not as adept as others at dealing with secrets. I grew up with my father, pretty much alone. We had a simple life with a little cottage. He taught me to fight, to care for the woods around me, and to survive. When he died I didn’t know what I would do. He had told me so little of my life, so little of my heritage. All I had starting away from Greenwood was this” I take the pendant from around my neck and placing it between us.

His eyes widen as I said Greenwood, and almost forcing himself his eyes drop to the pendant, "One of the Woodshadow's, then." His eyes slowly raise to meet mine, questions filling them, "I admit, I thought that they had simply made up a story to back up your claiming this area...but if you have that, you must really be who you say you are. All the better, then."

Leaning back almost smugly, he smiles a little, "Link was your father, then?"

Seeing his smile, I drop my gaze to the pendant and hear Justice’s warning. “No my great-great-great-.. I am not really sure how many greats, aunt is his only daughter. My aunt is the one who is now with the enemy. It was her arrows that killed Link. He is the family member that died in my arms.” I slowly move my fingers over the surface of the gray claw and black leaf. Finally looking up at Joshua’s silent face, “The man who raised me was Michael, and until recently I had no idea of my mothers name or heritage.”

"But that would mean that it was your mother, not your father that was elven..." Blinking, he presses on, "What was your mother's name?"

Almost in a whisper I softly tell him, “My mothers name is Andara, Andara that was on the Isle of Morning with you both, Andara that went home to Michael and had me 30 years ago.”

His hands fly up, covering his mouth. "Then you...you are...you are the child? I...I'm not sure what to say..." he says, stuttering in shock, and confusion.

From behind us, a voice speaks...a voice I have come to know well. "For God's sake, Preston...tell her what you know.” Our heads flash to Father Dorn’s still prone back, “Preston drew the short straw, and he and Andara did their part to make sure that the lines of old would not be lost forever." With that, Dorn turns, propping himself up on one elbow, a crooked smile crossing his face, "Anyway, it's good to see you, brother. Took you long enough to get here. I've been expecting you."

I feel a spurt of happiness to see the ever rarer clarity in his eyes, “Well, they succeeded, and I am glad to know for sure now. Eventually, I would love to know if there is more to ‘necessity’ of the line then a hero’s blood and a vague prophesy.” Turning back to Joshua I know my voice will quiver, “I know it is not a highlight of your life, but the truth will come out eventually. There can be no stopping that now. Just as Justice did, my companions will see the links and connections. I do not see any need to tell anyone, since Justice knows, but would you let me tell my companions? Or is this a secret that must be continued?” Preston remains still looking from Dorn to me then back again.

I slowly rise taking a step toward Preston, but knowing I am speaking to Dorn, “I know you have not seen each other in a long time and have much to speak of… I would rather have company through this night for I know I will not sleep, but if you wish it I shall leave.”

Laughing, Dorn throws back the covers on the pallet he has been using. "Preston here did his part, L'Aurel, but he's not the only one that did a part."

Preston finally pushed into action stands stiffly eyes piercing his friend, "Dorn, what the Hell are you talking about? L'Aurel, for all it shames me, is my daughter. She at least deserves some recognition from her father. It hardly serves us to keep it secret, now!"

Dorn's face falls, shifting from mirth to almost deadly seriousness. Inclining his gray weathered head toward me, he continues, "I agree. The girl does deserve recognition from her father...but what you could give her wouldn't be that, at all. You see, Josh, she's not your daughter."

Smiling, the old warrior stands opening opens his arms to me, a fresh strength in his step, and a rare steadiness in his gaze. "L'Aurel, I am so sorry I couldn't tell you before," he says, tapping his head near his temple, "But there are locks, mostly self imposed, and more than a little deception in this old mind of mine..."

Red with rage, Preston almost shouting, says, "But I drew the short straw! We...you know what we did! I have not spoken to Andara for almost 30 years, because of it! You can't tell me that I am not the father, Dorn! She was pregnant!"

"Not every attempt...takes hold...Josh." Dorn shrugs, "We all did what we had to do. You and Andara...and I, as well. She never got a chance to tell you...and I was locked in, up here," he finishes, pointing to his head, once more. "L'Aurel...I am sorry. There is little I can do, now to replace Michael--more than anything in the world, Andara wanted you to be his daughter, and not any of ours. You were, and you are Michael's daughter in every way that matters. But, as the man said, you deserve recognition from your father...L'Aurel Woodshadow, I am pleased to meet you."

I can not help but mirror Preston’s look of shock still trying to work through the truth as it stands now. Dorn’s arms drop slowly as he moves to stand directly in front of me, "I cannot apologize enough, to both of you. With you here, brother, the last lock has been opened...L'Aurel may not be your daughter, but she is your niece...I am sorry you have lived with such shame for so long, but I now free you of it. The bun in the oven, such as it was, was mine. As I said, I could no more replace Michael than Preston, here, could replace Andara...but I would be as much of a father as you would have me be, L'Aurel."

My mind grasps a single fact from amidst this tale, “Your brothers? Not just brothers in arms, but.. brothers. I seem to be gaining all sorts of family correctly this time.”

Preston speaks. "Yes, we're brothers. Dorn, here, took after our father...he's the liar in the group. I stayed a little closer to the nobler parts of the family heritage. Another secret that, I suppose, has little worth, now."

Breathing deeply, I push on wanting to get answers now, “Well, luckily I seem to have taken after my mother on those accounts so far… Since I am learning the family tree anyways, is grandpa still alive or someone I should worry about?” Looking to Preston, “And if you mean anything other then the blood of the Apecto as the secret it may be good to come clean with that one too.”

“Other than Justice, we are the last of the line. And when the time is right, there will be no question whose blood runs through our veins." Preston’s words sound as the priests in services.

Nice and cryptic, they sure do like to hold their knowledge and secrets close, I begin to pace suddenly not able to stand still, “Was Andara exiled with you two, or did you meet on the way to.. at the Isle of Mourning?”

"We were exiled together. Seeking after knowledge that our elders sought to keep secret."

Waiting, but finally realizing nothing further is coming, I push, “Knowledge of the prophesies, the liege blades, Oberon’s bow, the knowledge of the blue mages, the knowledge of the past… what knowledge was so horrible that they exiled you for it? Or is this something you can not talk about either?”

Half smiling, half-grimacing, Preston says, "All of the above. The Church guards its secrets well...not only from those with noble intentions, but also from those who would wield those secrets for darker ends."

Knowing this is as far as I will get with this line of questions, I again ask Preston, “Do you wish to tell Justice of the family tree, or shall I?” Joshua Preston, my uncle now, has fallen to his chair again and taken to staring at the wall. Sadly I turn back to Father Dorn, my father, “Justice said the blade and bow were on the isle, where they left guarded there when you left?”

"They are guarded, and guarded well. Creatures that may once have been men patrol the vine-grown halls of ancient mausoleums, and dark things creep in the shadows of ancient tombs. We survived by our wits, and even then, only barely. We paid the price for our arrogance, each one of us...to set foot upon that island is to invite pain, at least...and maybe death." Dorn’s silver eyes move to Joshua, who still sits staring unbelieving, "Joshua is naive...he never thought to check to see if you were really his...but as I said, I would never wish to usurp the man who, for all intents and purposes, has been your father these long years. I offer myself as someone who will take whatever part of your life that you wish. It is the least I can do....daughter." These last he says questioning, but continues, "I can remember little of the recent past...is my grandniece here, as well...I remember someone who looked a lot like Katie...?"

I keep glancing worriedly at Joshua, but answer Dorn, “You mean Justice… yes she is here, you have actually been practicing swords with her. Since she met you in the temple of Oceanus, she has felt compelled to protect and… to protect you. Now we know why…If she can see that burden, at least, lifted from Joshua, it will be one less thing she carries.” Turning I look for a response, “Joshua, I know she is keeping to her room if you wish to find her now. I will see her in the morning to see how she is faring before the arrival of our guests.” Watching Joshua slowly get to his feet, and then leave. I turn to Dorn unsurely, “I don’t even know your full name?”

"Gaerron Dorn. Preston and I share a father...different mothers."

“Did the Blades of the Woodshadow see to you as well?”

Dorn smiles at some memory, “They did, although always in secret. Had I not met Link, I think I would have never known all that they had done...he had friends and followers, everywhere...watching, waiting, acting in the shadows. I have never met a being with less trust, and I have conversed with the lords of Hell..."

Smiling at my own memories, “That’s him, and I can not blame him. A friend who killed his wife, and his daughter who murdered him... wait.. when did you two meet? Did he know about me, about Andara?”

As Preston had before, Dorn now waves me to sit on the bed, "He's how Preston found out about our heritage...or rather his, since I have little of the power of our common forefather. He knew that the Apecto had a son...and was unable to tell the Lightbringer before he fell in battle to the Bluestar. He made sure that each successive generation knew of their heritage...in case we would be needed...we were but the latest. Had Preston not found Justice, I am sure he would have."

Placing my back against the wall, I watch Dorn sit next to me. I continue our discussion, “Weather he planned it or not he did find her, and part of his dying words was to make sure she knew her blood. Though, his daughter seemed surprise by me in the monastery. Only through the pendant did she believe I could be who she thought I was… Did you ever meet his daughter? Did she know of the connection?”

"He did not know...he never knew; only suspected that his second child survived. She suspected as well, but was no more certain than he. It was only after our exile that the three of us were sure, and by then, he had been driven deeper into hiding. We had no way to get a message to him...he knew of the Apecto's line, and the Apecto knew of his...but neither were fully aware of their own. The Lightbringer died before any knowledge could be shared.”

I had spoken truthfully about not wanting to be alone on this night, and to that end we stayed up long into the night. Finally I knew it was time to lave, as I still had to catch Justice before she left her room. With a “Good night, father” that felt right and a long hug I finally left his room.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2005)

Great update!


----------



## Laurel (Mar 8, 2005)

*Chapter Eight: “New Flames”*

_Day Fourty-Six- Hywrl_

We had pushed the people into plans yesterday, and Xath had spent the morning with Jaine ensuring she was ready. Justice and I joined them shortly after sunrise, composed and ready for the day. A few short hours later, Preston avoiding my eye told the others it was time.

With the sun at her back Jaine rode into the small city of New Oceanus and finally into the walls of Hywrl all in the midst of glory. It had not been to hard to set everything up, and most had agreed it would be a good way to raise moral and introduce our Queen.

Behind Jaines open carriage, Ohtar struts with pride knowing he is being ogled by new comers and praised by those who had seen him frequently over the past few weeks. I keep a firm hand on the reigns, just to make sure he didn’t get to cocky. 

Archonus and Jaine’s cousin, Lt. Rhynn, walked beside Jaine as personal body guards. We had uniforms hastily made and even clothes for Jaine hastily adjusted from the trunks and coffers of Hywrl.

Riding in front of Jaine was Justice on Thane and at the head of the parade column was Farathier on Yoshi leading a group of his masked cavalry. Next came Arfin leading a small group of now Jaine’s elite infantry. While Kareth lead his group of monk warriors followed by more general infantry at the rear. Xath had placed some of her trained performers in between the sections to dance and excite the crowd. I smile and give a slight wave when I spot Michael amongst the troops. Looking around I realized how much the small city had actually grown. Even with all those involved in the parade through the city, people still lined the streets. They cheered, waved flags and streamers, while petals fell from above. The red and orange petals was a small magic trick the regent and I had been working on.

The parade headed in a straight line down the main dirt avenue to the step’s of Hywrl’s ancient palace. As we entered, the rowdiness quickly died to a throb of anticipation. Most of the outer walls were crowded with people who pushed for position to be inside. The guards continued forward to form ranks on both sides of the aisle while Jaine, Justice, Xath, and I turned into a small room. The rest of the circle had another room on the other side where Father Dorn waited.

Finally adjusted, cleaned, and ready we meet again at the now cleared front entry way. Looking into the room, I see Joshua on queue comes from the side to stand on the third lowest step of the raised dais. Across the dais from him stands the new banner of the Woodshadow I had commissioned, and on the top step the Phoenix banner we had commissioned. The Duke and Jaine both said this was needed with all the pomp and ceremony, so later no one could question our actions.

I try hard not to shift in the stiffly formal dress, but again Jaine said it was necessary. Justice and Xath looked comfortable in their skirts of fluff. So trying to pretend I was not stifling, I look over at Jaine. Her expression is serene and she seems at ease in the ornate dress to set her apart from even us and the small halo of gold and silver that rests atop her head. With the barest of movements, I see Jaine nod to the front. Her head held high, Jaine and I walk side-by-side toward the dais leaving the circle behind, but not for long. Once at the first step, she continues up, while I stand watching from the ground floor. A total hush descend on the room, as she gains the top, and foolishly I think that this is the first time she has been higher then my shoulders. Bowing my head, I slid down to kneel on one knee, “I, Lady L’Aurel Woodshadow, Countess of Hywrl do swear my life and my bow to you, Jaine Ryhnn, true Queen of the Kingdom.” Silently I say it again, but as L’Aurel Woodshadow Dorn.

Jaine looks to Joshua as he brings a small box forward. She takes one of six small gold ring from the box and then moves to stand in front of me. As I rise, I reach out my hand where Jaine places a small golden circlet of a bird eating it’s tail. A flash of red catches the light, giving life to the blood colored eyes. It is one of the rings Arfin forged with his own hand, and now would be our symbol to all, a phoenix circle. I had given up on the complexities of how to correctly curtsey to whom, how low, when and such, so instead I bend my knee and bow at the waist, my own compromise.

One by one my companions walk to the dais and pledge their loyalty, gaining their ring at the end. As each walk towards me, a soft, “Welcome” echoes in their mind. One of the powers of the rings is to allow us to talk without verbal words.

At last we stand as one line facing Jaine, chosen weapons drawn, Arfin with his hammer, Xath with her blue dagger, Farathier with his lance, Archonus crossing his long sword with his short sword, and Justice with her long sword. Jaine with a smile of joy and ease, barely moves her lips saying, “Thank you.” Then she lifts her arms and her voice, “I give you my generals!” As we turn there is a happy commotion through the hall from soldiers to commoner.

We encircle Jaine as we leave the hall, Preston leading us out. At the doorway, Father Dorn joins us, and we share a private smile. Our little troupe moves out the great doors and lining before Jaine she again pronounces us her Generals, as we kneel claiming her Queen. The crowd is more mixed outside though almost all are caught up in the events and happy mood so cheer. Quickly moving around the palace, we travel to a make shift set of tables in the attempt to prepare a banquet. Though this would never have been seen at any other Countess’ table it was the most we could offer. It was enough for a war torn people struggling to survive, however, and that is all I could tell myself.

As the guard came out of the palace they had immediately dispersed to be with family or friends. I only got one chance to pull my father aside privately. Preston, Justice, Dorn and I had by action agreed that today was not the day to spring this surprise on everyone. I could not wait until tomorrow at the latest, having a hard time keeping this secret even for this day.

Soon it was time for the evening festivities. After a whole day of this though all I wanted was just to be free for a moment, no more prying eyes, no more expectations, just some fresh air, peace and quiet. The others still seemed to be having a good time. Standing in a side doorway I look back into the changed throne room, and see Justice by the far wall in deep conversation with Joshua and Dorn. Family… it still seems odd, but comforting. People that I have chosen to care about and now have a blood tie to as well. I shift to look toward a tinkling of laughter, and see Jaine sitting regally in her chair atop the dais, easily maneuvering questions and comments from Seaborn and the Duke. Xath can be spotted on the ground level beside the dais, there is a small child at her skirts concentrating on something she is saying. Behind Xath, I can see the shadow of Archonus. I can only assume Archonus picked the spot since from there he could watch as one of her protectors. I let my gauze linger, but finally push on to see Korienne still lingering by as well, though staying far from Archonus’ position. I am surprised that Korienne’s gaze and movements still bring him closer and closer to Xath. Well, at least he should get points for determination.

Arfin seems to be holding his own small court with the few dwarves about, which consists mostly of drinking and yelling. Kareth and Farathier stand close the doorway in which I stand trading remarks on what I think is the best way to strangle someone. Leave it to Farathier, when all else fails talk about bashing someone’s head in.

I smile as I turn and head through the empty halls to the exit. I know I will be back long before I am missed. I pull the folds of the cloak about me to ward off the growing chill in the air. I walk toward the slowly growing Amastatian grounds knowing Ohtar is there. Ohtar had preformed splendidly today, and deserves some more pats to his ego. Since the first day he answered my call the bond between us has been growing. I can now distinguish his emotion from mine most of the time and our speech has steadily grown less stuttered. The small freckly man of Farathier’s acquaintance has designed a saddle for Ohtar, and though I can ride bareback for battle it will be needed.

In a small circle of snow drift Ohtar takes a small leap to be beside me. I calmly stroke his feathers knowing this connection is worth more then words. He seems troubled, not understanding why I may have to leave him for so long… Tomorrow. Tomorrow I will try again to explain it. Tomorrow we will be back to the planning and worrying, but tonight I just want to see my breath on the air, watch the snow fall gently on the tree limbs, and not think of plans and facades.

I hear the soft crunch of snow behind me, and turn to see a flash of gray eyes in a darkened hood. Smiling in greeting I quickly go to his open arms, “Father.” Already I can see his mischievous smile as he hugs me in return. To think he called Preston a rogue!

After a few joyful recounts of the happenings of the day, I ask, "Father, I first met you in the Apectin Temple in Oceanus, before the attack. Justice had met you before that and learned... some sort of power from you. A power you learned on the Isle of Mourning, a power over the dead and undead. You also... you brought Xath back from…from her death. Do you still posses these powers, or with you returning to us do you sacrifice this knowledge?"

Dorn lays a hand on Ohtar side, nodding his head and answering, “I do, but using such power is gravely taxing for me....they come with a great cost that cannot be measured in health, or power, or even gold...as Xath can tell you, her rebirth has been difficult for her, and for the people around her. But no, I have not lost it.”

Unwanted tears form in my eyes, “Finally getting you and having time with you has been so wonderful. I would rather have you father, then any strange magic. I would desperately hope that it never has to be asked… that a need will never arise, but as you know far more is at stake then what I want… but I had to know if they ever ask it.”

Reaching over he pats my hand, “Of course, my daughter.”

Wiping the tears from my face, “Father… I have decided to enter the Amastatian temple. If they will have me at least. I am not sure why, but I think I have always been headed that direction. In Greenwood the priestess at the temple was the one to visit our small cottage. She always had something for me, normally books on the order. She made sure Fa… Michael never saw her give them to me, but they seemed to have their own friendship. She taught me many things, and each time I have encountered those of the order I feel more of a…. a calling possibly.”

My father shifts uncomfortably, “Ah, I don’t think I can guide you on this, but I do think with your blood it is not surprising.”

I am not sure why I brought it up or why I told him before anyone else, but I did. Now to see what the abbess has to say, and to see what this fully entails. Dorn and I talked of other things just enjoying any chance to be father and daughter for next few moments. At least until the happy squeal of two lovers chasing each other came out of the darkened ally.

“I guess we should return,” I say looking to the night sky one last time. Reaching out to grasp my shoulder he simply responds “Yes.” So with that we return to the throne room, and I can smile a little easier.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2005)

*Chapter Eight: “New Flames”*

_Day Forty-seven- Hwyrl_

I tried to follow my normal routine today, but everything seemed a little off.  I went to Link’s tree to find it barred to me for the day.  Later as I arrived as normal for Hywrl’s morning court, Jaine stood on the dais for the first time in two days looking as unsure as I was.

We both knew they needed to see her as the over arching leader, but most had specifically petition me.  For the morning we fell into an easy pattern of my greeting the people of Hywrl and introducing Jaine.  Jaine sat while less formal no less regally then she did the day before.  Occasionally she would comment to me, while I stood by her side doing as I had done for months now.  At midday Jaine looked over at me, and with a smile that held honest ease went to hopefully accomplish the same deal with the Duke’s court.

I could not help breathing a sigh of relief when she left followed by her constant shadow.  The queen I could handle for in the short time she was beside me we had been able to share some more easy and friendly banter.  No, it was not her leaving that mad me relax, it was him.  Even now my gaze did not waiver till the doors closed behind them shutting him from view.  I had to frown an apology at the regent who was in mid-question at my shoulder.  As always, there were some small issues that needed further attention.  Luckily, mid-afternoon released me to see to other things.  I went to my new rooms on the second floor, and felt the comfort of moving back to being one of the circle while Jaine took the upper rooms.  There I calmly wash and change into a simple linen dress.  I glanced at myself once in the mirror not wanting to concentrate on the plain image I saw there, and made my way to the small war room.

We had agreed to meet for a short while today, hopefully define some of our plans.  Each had been talking with others around the city, those with military experience such as Korienne and Seaborn, and others will knowledge of Oceanus such as the Duke.  As we started to look down at the few hasty maps we had, I looked pleadingly at Justice.  She gave only one great sigh and then plunged in.  She told them of her grandfather, while I went on to tell them of my father and uncle.  Justice cut in again to further the tale of their past on the island.  No mention was made of her father.

Even after so short a time in the small room I feel tense and fidgety.  I could not pinpoint why, but with almost fear thought of one answer.  When finally we could leave, I bid a hasty good-bye to my friends and slipped out the door.  No doubt they would soon break into their groups, and not think why I was gone.  So I made my way quietly to the Amastatian temple.

Not much work had been done in the past few days to the ruins, but still I sat on a small wall built so far only to my knees.  The center of the main building had been cleared away at last, but most of the wooded enclave seemed to be poised to flood the space again.  One of the gauzy clad priests approached me almost immediately, as they always did.  I nodded my head no while trying to keep my checks from flaming too hotly.  I asked after the abbess, but was told she was already occupied.  He started to tell me of the other services, and with a shaky laugh I tried to be polite in my refusal.  I slowed my pace once I was a few feet away know my reaction did not bode well for what I had in mind to ask the abbess.  To join the order could not be a whim, and I had been so sure.

That night I did not go in search of Archonus and Greylocke, instead I asked Justice to ready Thane if willing.  It was time to see if Ohtar and I were ready for aerial battle.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2005)

*Chapter Eight: “New Flames”*

_Day Forty-eight- Hywrl_

This morning the circle had gathered again, and plans were moving quickly forward toward a long hit-and-run inside Oceanus.  It means a long stay in the midst of the enemies, and a long time from the place that has begun to feel like home to me.  This time I know I will leave easier knowing each day the size of Jaine’s followers doubles.  There are still some whispers of discontent and mistrust, but even those few are dying.  I will also know that I have at least this time with my father and uncle.

Jaine and I, as yesterday, remain beside each other as the petitioners go through, but afterward I wave off my regent telling him I will be back shortly.  Feeling more at ease with every step, I walk with Jaine to Link’s tree.  I try to ignore the hunter who follows us, he is just seeing to his duties to the queen.

When I turn to leave, I know truthfully she is still someone I would follow.  Not just because she would be- she is a great queen, but because she is quickly becoming a dear friend.  I know I will be able to talk with her as easily as I do Justice, Kareth and Arfin, and soon call her just as much of a friend.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 23, 2005)

*Chapter Nine: “What Price Survival”*

_Day Forty-nine -Hywrl_

The air is crisp and cold, as we look at each others breath that afternoon.  We have made it to the last leg of our journey.  I remember that morning when Dorn and I had said our good-byes.  There were no tears and no emotional outbursts just a deep understanding.  “I would not ask someone to go in my place.  I shall only regret these days of not being able to talk to you, father.”  

“I know.  Go safely, daughter.”  He and Preston followed us to the gates of Oceanus, but Dorn with his hand on Preston’s shoulder made him stop there.  Justice continued to look over her shoulder at the fading image of her grandfather till they were out of sight, but I knew better then to look back.  Our elite forces would be needed in the field, so that left us with Dorn and Preston to be constant protectors to Jaine.

Since morning we had been able to stick to the dense cover of the forest.  When that was left behind we stuck to the snow drifts and abandoned houses left in the open plains between the Alder’s forest and the walls of Oceanus.  This last quarter mile though will be the true test.  As Justice’s aerial scouting had told us, it had been completely cleared.  It lay now with a solid sheet of pristine snow that reached about mid-calf.  Archonus and I nod to each other and speak the words that will hide our tracks.  Then quietly we each take out our little vials.  Originally one of Thanesports bartender, Caweys had made them for us, hopefully they would do what they should.  Inside our heads we hear Justice’s voice, “Now.”  Tipping the vile on end, I feel the cool liquid sweep through my veins.  

            We can only talk through the power imbued in our phoenix rings, as we now can not even see each other.  As I reach the foot of the wall, I see a grappling hook appear to my left.  As it hits the stone wall above I know it to be Kareth’s.  As mine flies true and digs into place, I see the other 4 hooks go up as planned.  Knowing only by the slight sounds beside me, the others pace up the wall.

At the top I crouch, shouts go up in draconic alerting others to our ropes and someone’s armor scratching the stone.  I see one guard going to Karthes hook on the end.  Slowly I move the few feet to his side.  Through the strange power of our oath, I feel a sharp pain and glancing to my left seeing a shadowy Archonus.  

Guards come running from both towers, but some stay were they are hoping to use the higher ground to their advantage.  Being invisible is our only surprise now.  They can see Archonus, but not the rest of us.  I feel a brush beside me and hear Kareth pulling himself up on the wall.  I need to get to higher ground.  

Through the rings I tell the others, “I’m going for the tower.”  I race across the narrow stone wall, as more guards rush by on the landing.  A guard comes within a hairs breath of me, as Kareth shouts, “Out of way.”  Leaping and flinging my arm up I can reach the top of the tower and pull myself over the stone battlement.  I see only two guards both balancing spears over their shoulder and looking for the best shot.  Without sound I roll behind them, and with only a sharp thwack of my string place a series of arrows in the first ones back.  The other briefly charges gaining arrows as he comes.  He manages to slice a shallow wound in my bow hand as he struggles into death.  

I turn knowing Kareth is beside the turret and now very visible.  The pile of guards at the door seems to be crawling with angry draconid guards.  It also makes my need for aim almost pointless.  Though I easily hide in the shadows one of the guards takes note of the arrows flight.  I see the slim scaly hand reach the top of the tower. Unfortunately for him, he is a little slow in the climbing process, so I shoot him before he has a chance to gain his footing completely.  I see Kareth has the rest pinned, and is dealing with each as they step into the doorway.  I look to find other targets.  

Justice quickly kills the one Archonus had been toying with.  Leaving Archonus to finally kill the only other enemy flanking him.  There are two more guards in the tower across from me, ready to pounce down on my two friends.  I quickly draw my bow taught again, but hear a snap as the shredded string breaks.  I quickly re-string it, chastising myself for stupidly not seeing it before.  

Xath appears next to one of the guards a dagger flashing in her hand.  Within seconds Justice climbs to her side.  Both make quick work of that one, while Kareth and Archonus dice up the other.  Scanning the wall around us, I take my kukri and cut small strips out of the ball in my pouch.  Loosely I tie one over each dead guard’s eyes.  Then I slash their throats; making sure they will not come back in perfect form.  I can hear Justice in my head giving Archonus a hard time for not killing the first guard sooner.  She also adds some biting comment about him getting his short sword stuck in the wall.  Trying to ignore the reprimand I continue through the other two bodies.  Once finished, I hop down to the main wall area, and follow the others, “There are more guards coming.  We have to hurry if we are to surprise them.”  Xath comments, wiping her blade on the red sash she carries.


On the next tower, guards are pouring through, with one large ugly leader in front.  His uniform seems to have more trim. “Oh, finally an officer,” Justice intones with ill-suppressed glee.  We quickly position ourselves on the small turret.  Archonus and Kareth stand at the back both in a clear path to the approaching guards.  Justice stands slightly behind Xath and I.  Raising our bows we pierce a few as they come closer.  When they finally breach the small wall, Archonus leaps from the shadows and rushes the leader.  Pushing him backward, the draconid looses his footing taking himself and Arhconus over the edge.

I quickly shoot into the other guards as the rest rush in.  “Archon? How are you doing?” Comes a strained missive from Xath.  “Fine,” comes the faint mental grunt from Archonus below.  Kareth charges another as Arhconus did, and as before follows his enemy to the ground below.  I quickly shoot the other two as Justice pushes past their falling bodies pulling her cross bow out.  Xath seeing an open line over the wall simply leaps to the ground below.

I look over the tower wall to see Archonus’s dark head limply dangling to his chest a large scimitar handle protruding from it.  A dry hissing laugh hits us as the scrimitar is pulled free.  At the same moment I can feel some part of me silenced.  A piercing “NO!” reverberates inside my head.  

Another is silenced, but I can see the rest all standing and alive.  Kareth has moved inches from the large snapping jaws and swinging blade, but even from here I can see the blood his fists are causes.  “It’s an anti-magic sphere.  We must kill him and get Archon out of there.”  Xath feverishly tell shouts through the rings.  All of us quickly fire whatever we have at the guard.  With a final upswing from Kareth’s fists the guards heads snaps backward and he slumps beside Arhconus still unmoving form.  As Kareth moves to finish the guard off for good, Xath rushes at Archonus a healing wand in hand.  Pulling him inches and out of the strange sphere.  We can feel him again, but so very weak.  Xath mutters, “stupid” over and over again, using a wand to heal him back up.  As soon as this is done she scrambles to her feet and stands hands on hips glaring at Archonus.  Justice jumps down from the wall by my side darkly threatening, “Archon, you may not have violated the oath according to the Light, but if you ever do that again I will consider it a breaking of your oath.”  Kareth just walks over and helps Archonus move to his feet.  Crawling backward, I only add through the rings, “I will see to those up here.” After a few seconds I wipe my face struggling to regain composure and go from enemy to enemy as before.  

            Finally we are grouped again on the ground below.  Justice  turns to the expanse of empty city before us, “Part two is to find a suitable headquarters for us.”  We all knew what we were looking for at this point.  With silent nods we stalk into the dead city.


The hours wore on, and our spirits darkened.  Where ever we went feight screams could be heard on the wind.  Shadows moved along side us, and occasionally we saw the new citizens of Oceanus, decaying wastes of flesh and bones or scaly snake like creatures.  We come to another large warehouse.  Again it’s entrances are closed, and the walls look sturdy.  We had entered over fifteen buildings and passed hundreds more looking for the right requirements.  Hopefully this one would prove better.

Archonus nods to us, as Justice takes a wide stance in front of the doorway with her blade held tightly in front.  As he swings the door wide, Justice takes a step inside.  I shift my knocked arrow tip around making sure to not target any of my friends as we slowly enter the single doorway.  “I don’t see.. wait… there is something in the corner,” comes Justice’s questioning tone.  Quietly the others move to flank her.  I stay back against the wall watching their progress.  “It’s a foot,” comes the curious voice of Justice through the rings.  As I travel around the room, a body slowly decomposing slowly comes into view.  There are some rat corpses next to the body, and the human body shows marks that prove it to be the best meal for several families of mice.

Xath takes out her bed roll to throw over the bodies, and all I can think is at least they had each other.  For there are two bodies.  One that by looking at what remains of her hair and clothes was an elderly wealthy merchant.  The small form next to her however, wore cloth that told of his humble life on the street.  

I go up the stairs to take watch out the second floor windows as the rest carefully scout the warehouse floor.  “Solid roof, four solid walls, only two entrances, windows only on the second floor,” comes the strong voice of Arhconus through the rings.  “This will work.”  Looking into the unlit corners and ceiling I can tell it may even be high enough for some of the future plans we have.  Yes, it fits the list.

Kareth goes to stand by the now closed single door, as Justice makes a stone wall appear behind where the warehouse’s huge front doors are.  Xath stands in the middle of the room, and takes out the scroll from Caweys.  Looking over at Archonus she asks, “Is this where we want it?”  He shrugs and looks at the rest of us watching as each of us either shrugs or nods in return.  The words flow from her mouth.

Thrown roughly against the brick and then away I grab the railing as the ground shudders around us.  The rocky soil heaves violently upward, breaking and rearranging itself.  Soon it spreads outward and forms two arms and a head with vacant eyes and mouth.  I’m about 30 feet in the air, yet I look directly into the pile of rock’s assumed eye.  It moves to look down at Xath.  For the next few minutes he rumbles and she shouts back and forth, as we ask for his help and settle on a price for the work.  He finally agrees to dig our tunnel in exchange for being able to call us at anytime to fight for him.  He can only call once and he can only keep us for 24 hours.  

With all finally agreed, he shifts the soil to appear that he has turned around, then slowly moves downward shifting soil and mud and silt outward in a 10 foot tunnel.  Xath tells him the exact spot the tunnel should come up near Hywrl, and how deep it should go under Oceanus.  Then with a satisfied smile of a job well done she looks at Justice, “Now what?”

Justice claps her hands surely grateful all the goals have been met thus far.  “Now we go to step three, mapping the sewers.”  Kareth moves behind her and taps Justice on the shoulder, “Sleep?”  Her dark rimmed eyes glance startled up at Kareth.  She then turns to look at the rest of us.  I don’t know what I look like but even Justice looks about to collapse. We all have wounds and pains that need healing, and there is only so much magic can due.  “We do need sleep,”  Echoes Xath looking pointedly at Archonus.  “It will be a few hours at the least with the pace he is going anyways,” she points looking down the shaft of now open tunnel in the center of the room.  With that we are agreed.


----------

